# Tradita dopo 14 anni e 3 bambini, aiutatemi a capire.



## madeleine (9 Maggio 2014)

Ciao a tutti,
sono capitata qui perchè da poco ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. Sposati da 14 anni 3 bambini tutto sembrava sereno finchè mi accorgo di uno strano profumo nel casco che sporadicamente utilizzavo per andare con lui in moto...da lì, la faccio breve, inizio ad avere sospetti e a spiare cell, odorare camicie,controllare il pc...insomma non trovo niente tranne quel maledetto profumo (io non ne porto sono allergica e mi viene l'asma).Lui si sente perseguitato mi vede trasformata io gli faccio scenate per due mesi a partire da febbraio. Continuo a fare ispezioni a sorpresa finchè mi sto quasi per convincere che non c'è nulla finchè in rete non trovo una persona che scrive che con un programmino autoscreenshot ha trovato le mail del marito con una tipa (scatta ogni tot minuti le foto a ciò che viene visualizzato sul pc). Torno a casa scarico il progr e aspetto la sera quando lui ingenuamente si collega e io dietro la porta dello studio prego di non trovare nulla l'indomani ma ahimè dopo che è uscito per andare in ufficio scopro non solo che ha un profilo fb dal 2009 di cui non mi ha detto mai niente con un nome fittizio e poi diverse immagini di chat con una tipa persiana che lo chiama azizam (mio caro) e alla quale lui dice ti amo da impazzire ti amerò per sempre, partiamo insieme (c'è una missione prevista dal suo uff di cui mi aveva parlato...lui che non è mai partito per lavoro), sei bellissima, metti quel vestitino...insomma scusate ma sto tirando tutto fuori di getto perchè non ce la faccio più dal 29 aprile che ho scoperto il tutto. alchè mi presento al suo ufficio gli porto le stampe delle immagini con le chat e lo prendo a schiaffi con enorme soddisfazione. Lui mi convince ad andare a casa e lì mi dice che sono tutte stupidaggini e che la storia dura da solo 10 gg perchè esasperato dalla mia gelosia ha pensato di farmela pagare...io sempre più basita lo voglio cacciare di casa, lui non accetta, dice che ama solo me e che tra lui e quella (so per ceto che è una donna straniera che lavora alla reception del suo ufficio) non c'è niente addirittura nega che sia lei e mi inventa che è una tipa conosciuta per caso al bar sotto l'ufficio (stranamente azizam è lingua farsi lingua persiana). I bambini ci vedono litigare in continuazione io vorrei andare via di casa (lui non vuole che io vada nè vuole andarsene. Vuole fare sesso in continuazione io acconsento perchè mi piace e lo amo ancora ma con la testa mi dico che non lo voglio più.
A livello sessuale è stato sempre presente (io latitavo per stanchezza antistaminici e mancanza di voglia) e mi ha cercato sempre lo riconosco. Non mi hai mai trattato male. mi faceva sempre complimenti. Tutto il mio sospetto è nato dal profumo nel casco. Sembra assurdo ma ho scoperto il suo lato oscuro per caso se vogliamo(dice che il profilo su fb è per giocare a un gioco - è vero c'erano anche le immagini di quel gioco e che io non volevo ci segnassimo a fb tanti anni fa perciò l'ha fatto di nascosto...ma dal 2009??!! ) e adesso non accetta che ci lasciamo, non ne vuol sentire parlare. Dice che ha troncato la storia e che c'è stato solo un bacio niente sesso. Allora io non ho più fiducia, non so che fare.
Si sveglia la notte e mi prende la mano mi dice che sono l'unica ma al contempo se dico che è la tizia dell'ufficio e non una che dice lui nega e mi da della matta che inventa.
So di aver interrotto una situazione che era al culmine per lui...ho capito chiaramente dalle risposte di lei che lei non era interessata come lui nella relazione...è titubante non sa se potrà partire con lui gli dice ti faccio sapere non so. Lui si slancia in frasi esageratamente innamorate come vi ho già scritto ma lei appare un po' freddina...addirittura a un certo punto gli dice ma la tua moglie cosa dirà di un viaggio low cost visto che paga l'ufficio?...non so che fare, che pensare...quando sono andata in uff da lui lei non c'era allora ho preso dal suo cell il numero e l'ho affrontata per telefono lei diceva che non c'entrava nulla e che non ha bisogno di un uomo di 50 e con 3 figli (come dargli torto). quindi l'unica mia sicurezza è che lei non sia presa quanto lui.
Mi scuso per aver scritto tutto come un fiume di parole e aspetto le vostre impressioni e consigli.
Grazie


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2014)

Prima di tutto, benvenuta, anche se probabilmente, letta la storia, immagino te lo saresti risparmiato volentieri di approdare in questa valle di lacrime 

Penso che in questo momento tu sia nella fase del "Tutto e Subito": voglio sapere il più possibile e il prima possibile. Farai domande a cui otterrai risposte. E il giorno dopo rifarai le stesse domande perché le risposte di ieri o te le sei dimenticate, o non ti piacciono, o semplicemente le vuoi solo risentire.

La cosa è fresca, e prima di partire per la guerra bisogna armarsi, e l'unica arma utile in queste situazioni è la calma e l'equilibrio.

Hai la possibilità di passare un weekend o qualche giorno da sola ?


----------



## madeleine (9 Maggio 2014)

Lo vorrei tanto ma non me lo permette.Ieri ho preso la valigia me l'ha tolta dalle mani...speravo, giuro mi arrivasse uno schiaffo avrei chiamato il 113 e uno dei due se ne sarebbe andato di sicuro. Di mezzo c'è anche la comunione domenica del nostro secondo figlio...è un'altalena di sentimenti il mio stato d'animo.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Lo vorrei tanto ma non me lo permette.Ieri ho preso la valigia me l'ha tolta dalle mani...speravo, giuro mi arrivasse uno schiaffo avrei chiamato il 113 e uno dei due se ne sarebbe andato di sicuro. Di mezzo c'è anche la comunione domenica del nostro secondo figlio...è un'altalena di sentimenti il mio stato d'animo.


Non me lo permette non esiste. 

Ovviamente domenica è IL GIORNO di vostro figlio e quindi le priorità sono le sue.

Quelle a cui mi riferivo prima l'hai confermato tu adesso: l'altalena. Quella penso ci sarà per un bel pezzo, quindi da questo punto di vista non ti fare illusioni. Però qualcosa la possiamo comunque fare. Quell'altalena adesso è dannatamente veloce, troppo, dobbiamo rallentarla un pochino, dobbiamo impedirle di condizionarci.

Datti un periodo, un limite di tempo, fissa un giorno abbastanza vicino nel tempo. Fino a quel giorno, nessuna scenata, nessun litigio, nessuna richiesta o domanda, se lui ti cerca rispondi secondo il tuo sentire del momento. E nel frattempo guadagna equilibrio. Quando poi arriva il giorno che hai fissato, lo prendi per un orecchio, ti fai portare fuori, e fra il primo e il secondo gli dici: "Sono calmissima e pronta ad ascoltare tutto quello che pensi sia opportuno dirmi".


----------



## Caciottina (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Lo vorrei tanto ma non me lo permette.Ieri ho preso la valigia me l'ha tolta dalle mani...speravo, giuro mi arrivasse uno schiaffo avrei chiamato il 113 e uno dei due se ne sarebbe andato di sicuro. Di mezzo c'è anche la comunione domenica del nostro secondo figlio...è un'altalena di sentimenti il mio stato d'animo.


cos'e' che vorresti in questo momento?
cosa pensi ti farebbe stare bene? di cosa pensi di aver bisogno?
soprattutto, pensi di capire il gesto (ancora non chiaro e conclusivo) di tuo marito, o meglio, pensi che tuo amrito abbia avuto le sue ragioni a fare quello che ha fatto/sta facendo?

benvenuta


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Lo vorrei tanto ma non me lo permette.Ieri ho preso la valigia me l'ha tolta dalle mani...speravo, giuro mi arrivasse uno schiaffo avrei chiamato il 113 e uno dei due se ne sarebbe andato di sicuro. Di mezzo c'è anche l*a comunione domenica del nostro secondo figlio*...è un'altalena di sentimenti il mio stato d'animo.


Ora come ora concentrati su quella ... e calma perchè quella dannata altalena la conosco bene :unhappy:


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

50 anni... 3 figli... ci sta che un minimo di desiderio di libertà ci stia... ci sta che si "Faccia la cazzata"...
ci sta che tu ti incazzi... ma poi?
Che cosa vuoi fare?
Finire tutto per questa cosa?
Ma tu prima di sapere tutto questo cosa provavi per lui?


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non me lo permette non esiste.
> 
> Ovviamente domenica è IL GIORNO di vostro figlio e quindi le priorità sono le sue.
> 
> ...


Magari prima fa sparire i coltelli :rotfl: ... è solo per sdrammatizzare ... immagino purtroppo cosa ti possa frullare in testa


----------



## Caciottina (9 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> 50 anni... 3 figli... ci sta che un minimo di desiderio di libertà ci stia... ci sta che si "Faccia la cazzata"...
> ci sta che tu ti incazzi... ma poi?
> Che cosa vuoi fare?
> Finire tutto per questa cosa?
> Ma tu prima di tutto questo cosa provavi per lui?


ciao danny!!!! 
come stai??


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> 50 anni... 3 figli... ci sta che un minimo di desiderio di libertà ci stia... ci sta che si "Faccia la cazzata"...
> ci sta che tu ti incazzi... ma poi?
> Che cosa vuoi fare?
> Finire tutto per questa cosa?
> *Ma tu prima di sapere tutto questo cosa provavi per lui?*


Forse è un pò presto per chiederglielo ... non trovi?


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Magari prima fa sparire i coltelli :rotfl: ... è solo per sdrammatizzare ... immagino purtroppo cosa ti possa frullare in testa


Azz. Hai ragione 

Facciamo che glielo dici al caffè  Alle brutte una tazzinata nell'occhio sinistro è sicuramente meno pericolosa di un lancio di coltello in fronte


----------



## Caciottina (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Forse è un pò presto per chiederglielo ... non trovi?


perche? i sentimenti cambiano cosi radicalamnete? sicuramnte puoi essere incazzato deluso etc etc ma se lei era ancora innamorata del marito non credo che adesso sia diverso...


----------



## Eliade (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono capitata qui perchè da poco ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. Sposati da 14 anni 3 bambini tutto sembrava sereno finchè mi accorgo di uno strano profumo nel casco che sporadicamente utilizzavo per andare con lui in moto...da lì, la faccio breve, inizio ad avere sospetti e a spiare cell, odorare camicie,controllare il pc...insomma non trovo niente tranne quel maledetto profumo (io non ne porto sono allergica e mi viene l'asma).Lui si sente perseguitato mi vede trasformata io gli faccio scenate per due mesi a partire da febbraio. Continuo a fare ispezioni a sorpresa finchè mi sto quasi per convincere che non c'è nulla finchè in rete non trovo una persona che scrive che con un programmino autoscreenshot ha trovato le mail del marito con una tipa (scatta ogni tot minuti le foto a ciò che viene visualizzato sul pc). Torno a casa scarico il progr e aspetto la sera quando lui ingenuamente si collega e io dietro la porta dello studio prego di non trovare nulla l'indomani ma ahimè dopo che è uscito per andare in ufficio scopro non solo che ha un profilo fb dal 2009 di cui non mi ha detto mai niente con un nome fittizio e poi diverse immagini di chat con una tipa persiana che lo chiama azizam (mio caro) e alla quale lui dice ti amo da impazzire ti amerò per sempre, partiamo insieme (c'è una missione prevista dal suo uff di cui mi aveva parlato...lui che non è mai partito per lavoro), sei bellissima, metti quel vestitino...insomma scusate ma sto tirando tutto fuori di getto perchè non ce la faccio più dal 29 aprile che ho scoperto il tutto. alchè mi presento al suo ufficio gli porto le stampe delle immagini con le chat e lo prendo a schiaffi con enorme soddisfazione. Lui mi convince ad andare a casa e lì mi dice che sono tutte stupidaggini e che la storia dura da solo 10 gg perchè esasperato dalla mia gelosia ha pensato di farmela pagare...io sempre più basita lo voglio cacciare di casa, lui non accetta, dice che ama solo me e che tra lui e quella (so per ceto che è una donna straniera che lavora alla reception del suo ufficio) non c'è niente addirittura nega che sia lei e mi inventa che è una tipa conosciuta per caso al bar sotto l'ufficio (stranamente azizam è lingua farsi lingua persiana). I bambini ci vedono litigare in continuazione io vorrei andare via di casa (lui non vuole che io vada nè vuole andarsene. Vuole fare sesso in continuazione io acconsento perchè mi piace e lo amo ancora ma con la testa mi dico che non lo voglio più.
> A livello sessuale è stato sempre presente (io latitavo per stanchezza antistaminici e mancanza di voglia) e mi ha cercato sempre lo riconosco. Non mi hai mai trattato male. mi faceva sempre complimenti. Tutto il mio sospetto è nato dal profumo nel casco. Sembra assurdo ma ho scoperto il suo lato oscuro per caso se vogliamo(dice che il profilo su fb è per giocare a un gioco - è vero c'erano anche le immagini di quel gioco e che io non volevo ci segnassimo a fb tanti anni fa perciò l'ha fatto di nascosto...ma dal 2009??!! ) e adesso non accetta che ci lasciamo, non ne vuol sentire parlare. Dice che ha troncato la storia e che c'è stato solo un bacio niente sesso. Allora io non ho più fiducia, non so che fare.
> Si sveglia la notte e mi prende la mano mi dice che sono l'unica ma al contempo se dico che è la tizia dell'ufficio e non una che dice lui nega e mi da della matta che inventa.
> ...


Allora prima di tutto fai dei bei respiri ampi e mantieni la calma.
Non credergli nel modo più assoluto.
Prima ti dice che non c'è nulla, che non è lei, che dura da 10 giorni (e sai che non è possibile visto il profumo...), poi c'è stato solo un bacio...mmmm la cosa non mi convince. Visto che la tipa ha usato il tuo casco, vuol dire che lui se lo è portato dietro di proposito, dove sono andati? Quando? Per quanto tempo...

Intanto, mio consiglio spassionato, se vuoi fargli capire la serietà della tua sofferenza evita i rapporti intimi.
Non sarà sicuramente il caso, ma non è detto che il cercarti con costanza significhi che pensasse a te....


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche? i sentimenti cambiano cosi radicalamnete? sicuramnte puoi essere incazzato deluso etc etc ma se lei era ancora innamorata del marito non credo che adesso sia diverso...


Perchè a botta fresca (ma anche poi dopotutto) forse è prematuro valutare e verificare le eventuali colpe, responsabilità ECC (da non confordere con il classico ecc.) a botta fresca c'è solo il demone che ruggiisce ... la priorità come dice il buon tuba è acchetarlo (se è possibile) non farsi troppe pippe mentali ...


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> *I bambini ci vedono litigare in continuazione* io vorrei andare via di casa (lui non vuole che io vada nè vuole andarsene. *Vuole fare sesso in continuazione* *io acconsento perchè mi piace* e lo amo ancora ma con la testa mi dico che non lo voglio più.
> *A livello sessuale* è stato sempre presente (*io latitavo per* stanchezza antistaminici e *mancanza di voglia*) e mi ha cercato sempre lo riconosco. Non mi hai mai trattato male. mi faceva sempre complimenti. Tutto il mio sospetto è nato dal profumo nel casco. Sembra assurdo ma ho scoperto il suo lato oscuro per caso se vogliamo(dice che il profilo su fb è per giocare a un gioco - è vero c'erano anche le immagini di quel gioco e che *io non volevo ci segnassimo a fb tanti anni fa perciò l'ha fatto di nascosto*...ma dal 2009??!! ) e adesso non accetta che ci lasciamo, non ne vuol sentire parlare. Dice che ha troncato la storia e che c'è stato solo un bacio niente sesso. Allora io non ho più fiducia, non so che fare.
> *Si sveglia la notte e mi prende la mano mi dice che sono l'unica* ma al contempo se dico che è la tizia dell'ufficio e non una che dice lui nega e mi da della matta che inventa.
> So di aver interrotto una situazione che era al culmine per lui...ho capito chiaramente dalle risposte di lei che lei non era interessata come lui nella relazione...è titubante non sa se potrà partire con lui gli dice ti faccio sapere non so. Lui si slancia in frasi esageratamente innamorate come vi ho già scritto ma lei appare un po' freddina...addirittura a un certo punto gli dice ma la tua moglie cosa dirà di un viaggio low cost visto che paga l'ufficio?...non so che fare, che pensare...*quando sono andata in uff da lui lei non c'era allora ho preso dal suo cell il numero e l'ho affrontata per telefono* lei diceva che non c'entrava nulla e che n*on ha bisogno di un uomo di 50 e con 3 figli (come dargli torto)*. quindi l'unica mia sicurezza è che lei non sia presa quanto lui.
> ...


Concentrati sui neretti.
Una cosa mi ha colpito tra tutte e spiega anche un po' l'equilibrio che c'è nel vostro rapporto: che lui si sia iscritto su Facebook di nascosto perché tu non volevi che si iscrivesse.
Ma quanta libertà ha quell'uomo in casa?
Tu "acconsenti" a fare sesso, hai scritto.
Inoltre, tu telefoni a una sua collega buttandole addosso un problema che prima di tutto dovrebbe essere affrontato solo da voi?
Quel "come dargli torto" evidenzia la (scarsa) stima che tu nutri nei confronti di tuo marito.
Queste sono le cose su cui dovete confrontarvi, a mio parere, perché quello che dovete fare ora non è gestire un processo che stabilisca la colpevolezza o la dinamica dei fatti, ma capire vicendevolmente cosa non va nel vostro rapporto, e nei neretti qualcosa traspare.
Soprattutto perché avete 3 bambini di cui entrambi siete identicamente responsabili, e non è certo bello quello che hai sottolineato con il primo neretto.
Quindi, calma, e affrontate la situazione con la massima razionalità possibile.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Forse è un pò presto per chiederglielo ... non trovi?



No, no, quello che provava prima lo sa benissimo.
E' quello che prova adesso che non capisce.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ciao danny!!!!
> come stai??



In lieta ripresa.


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, quello che provava prima lo sa benissimo.
> *E' quello che prova adesso che non capisce*.


Appunto :blank:


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In *lieta* ripresa.


Addirittura "lieta"?


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Appunto :blank:



Ho qualche dubbio sul prima. Alcune parole che ha scritto me lo hanno fatto venire.
Aspetto chiarimenti.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Addirittura "lieta"?


Perché no?


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché no?


Pensavo in un errore di battitura ... se invece è così ben venga :festa::festa::festa: e festeggiamo pure


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Pensavo in un errore di battitura ... se invece è così ben venga :festa::festa::festa: e festeggiamo pure



No, niente gravidanze!!!
Lieta come allegra, spensierata, felice...
Oggi poi sono allegro... ieri sera è stata una seratina mooolto carina... uhm....
oggi è una giornata tranquilla... mi aspetto un bel we... massì, l'aggettivo lieta ci sta.
Poi io son così... preferisco il bicchiere mezzo pieno da guardare...


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, niente gravidanze!!!
> Lieta come allegra, spensierata, felice...
> Oggi poi sono allegro... ieri sera è stata una seratina mooolto carina... uhm....
> oggi è una giornata tranquilla... mi aspetto un bel we... massì, l'aggettivo lieta ci sta.
> Poi io son così... preferisco il bicchiere mezzo pieno da guardare...


Contento per te ... cmq rileggendo gli ultimi post me so sentito un filo stronzo nei confronti di madeleine ... poi c'ho ripensato mi son detto che forse lo sviluppo della tua storia può (magari non subito) esserle di giovamento ... magari


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Contento per te ... cmq rileggendo gli ultimi post me so sentito un filo stronzo nei confronti di madeleine ... poi c'ho ripensato mi son detto che forse lo sviluppo della tua storia può (magari non subito) esserle di giovamento ... magari



A volte i tradimenti possono essere un'opportunità per ridefinire se stessi, la coppia, la propria vita.
Occorre solo capire, non appena si dipanano i fumi della rabbia, cosa si vuole.


----------



## madeleine (9 Maggio 2014)

Intanto grazie a tutti. 
Rispondo con un po' di confusione dovuta al momento scusate lui è un pantofolaio che non ama scampagnate ma starebbe a casa sempre quando non lavora... in 14 anni non è mai uscito la sera ma proprio mai con amici e invece stranamente da febbraio ha iniziato col dire che voleva uscire con gli amici e che io non sarei stata contenta di questo (anche lì mi si sono drizzate le antenne) non gli ho mai detto nulla su questo e quindi è uscito un 3/4 volte da febbraio ora con un amico ora con un altro, gente riperticata dal liceo o da passioni comuni (colleziona fumetti etc..)..anche ieri sera mi diceva che sett prox vuol uscire con uno di questi (tanto ormai penso che mi cornifichi cmq quindi gli ho risposto ma che vuoi il mio permesso? Sei assurdo) e che io non sarei stata contenta (ti credo).
La scarsa stima è uscita ora che ho scoperto 'sto fatto perchè io prima invece lo idolatravo.
Non volevo si iscrivesse su fb perchè nel 2008 ci eravamo iscritti entrambi e lui inziò una chat con una che giocava come lui era di un'altra città e che sarebbe venuta a conoscerlo se non me ne accorgevo trovando un modo per entrare nel suo profilo e leggerlo ( non c'è niente da fare col pc sono moooolto più brava di lui) e lì lui smise immediatamente e ci cancellammo entrambi. Quindi a questo punto di che parliamo? ho sposato un traditore seriale che mente e sa farlo benissimo senza farmi mancare niente dal punto di vista affettivo.E' assurdo ma più scrivo e più mi convinco che è così.Recita alla grande.
Non vivo bene per niente nel dubbio e vorrei mi fosse tutto chiaro,come sono andate le cose. La collega non è proprio una collega bensì una  persona straniera a contratto che sta alla reception dell'ufficio.
Non mi vuole lasciare questo mi è chiaro ma mi mente. Le sue uscite con la tipa si sono svolte dopo l'orario di uff credo cmq entro 19 quando torna a casa o al massimo in queste 3 o 4 volte che è uscito ( ma una volta mi ha anche fatto parlare con l'amico con cui era).
L'unica convinzione che mi aiuta è il fatto che da lei non sia ricambiato poi tanto e credo difficilmente sia arrivato fino in fondo (lui giura che non ha mai fatto l'amore o trombato che dir si voglia con altre).
Stavo pensando di farlo seguire da un investigatore ma costa troppo.
Che  cacchio faccio? Distruggo tutto o mi adeguo a questa situazione. Non mi  consigliate di tradirlo perchè ho una mia morale per cui l'idea di un  altro mi nausea al solo pensiero.


----------



## madeleine (9 Maggio 2014)

Non è poi in grado di curare i figli è tutto sulle mie spalle sa a malapena fare due pomodori e un'insalata. Io vado al lavoro poi a scuola a prenderli poi la spesa li accompagno allo sport poi cucino...insomma non gli conviene andarsene e l'ho capito benissimo allora prego Dio che risolva lui questa mia condizione a questo punto perchè io non voglio neanche far soffrire i bambini più di quello che stanno vivendo. Io cmq vivrei benissimo con loro senza di lui, loro no senza il padre.
Come faccio a fargli anche solo cpaire che mi ha ferito gravemente? Mi rifiuto di farci l'amore? Ho paura sinceramente ho molta paura. Forse di perderlo o forse anche solo di una sua reazione violenta. Anche se in 14 anni ho preso un solo schiaffone una volta da lui giustamente provocato (l'avevo accusato di averci fatto fare un incidente con la macchina ma non era colpa sua, ci è venuto addosso un tizio ubriaco).


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Intanto grazie a tutti.
> Rispondo con un po' di confusione dovuta al momento scusate lui è un pantofolaio che non ama scampagnate ma starebbe a casa sempre quando non lavora... in 14 anni non è mai uscito la sera ma proprio mai con amici e invece stranamente da febbraio ha iniziato col dire che voleva uscire con gli amici e che io non sarei stata contenta di questo (anche lì mi si sono drizzate le antenne) non gli ho mai detto nulla su questo e quindi è uscito un 3/4 volte da febbraio ora con un amico ora con un altro, gente riperticata dal liceo o da passioni comuni (colleziona fumetti etc..)..anche ieri sera mi diceva che sett prox vuol uscire con uno di questi (tanto ormai penso che mi cornifichi cmq quindi gli ho risposto ma che vuoi il mio permesso? Sei assurdo) e che io non sarei stata contenta (ti credo).
> La scarsa stima è uscita ora che ho scoperto 'sto fatto perchè io prima invece lo idolatravo.
> Non volevo si iscrivesse su fb perchè nel 2008 ci eravamo iscritti entrambi e lui inziò una chat con una che giocava come lui era di un'altra città e che sarebbe venuta a conoscerlo se non me ne accorgevo trovando un modo per entrare nel suo profilo e leggerlo ( non c'è niente da fare col pc sono moooolto più brava di lui) e lì lui smise immediatamente e ci cancellammo entrambi. Quindi a questo punto di che parliamo? ho sposato un traditore seriale che mente e sa farlo benissimo senza farmi mancare niente dal punto di vista affettivo.E' assurdo ma più scrivo e più mi convinco che è così.Recita alla grande.
> ...


Ok.
Nessuno ti consiglia di tradirlo che adesso è un'immane cazzata.
Ascolta Tuba. Domenica c'è la comunione. Per lunedì allerta i nonni, la babysitter o la fatina del dentino che voi due uscite.
Perchè tu hai letto quello che hai letto, e quello che hai letto è reale, purtroppo.
E dovete fare chiarezza, SE TU VUOI DAVVERO SAPERE LA VERITA'. 
Io non so cosa abbia combinato lui e fino a che punto sia coinvolto.
Dal marito pantofolaio che mai ti ha fatto supporre al traditore seriale ce ne passa, non passare da un estremo all'altro. 
Però LA NORMA è che i traditori neghino tutto, persino di fronte all'evidenza.
Specie quando sono in botta e non intendono rinunciare all'amante. 
E che l'eventuale amante tenga cordone, visto tra l'altro anche la precarietà della sua situazione lavorativa, che in caso di scandalo... ci sta.
Se e quando riesci a capire cosa sia successo davvero, allora potrai trarre conclusioni.
Solo una cosa: l'accenno all'uscita con l'amico, dopo un fatterello del genere, se lo poteva risparmiare.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Dal marito pantofolaio che mai ti ha fatto supporre al traditore seriale ce ne passa, non passare da un estremo all'altro.


Quoto.


----------



## disincantata (9 Maggio 2014)

*benvenuta nel club dei cornuti e incazzati.*



danny ha detto:


> 50 anni... 3 figli... ci sta che un minimo di desiderio di libertà ci stia... ci sta che si "Faccia la cazzata"...
> ci sta che tu ti incazzi... ma poi?
> Che cosa vuoi fare?
> Finire tutto per questa cosa?
> Ma tu prima di sapere tutto questo cosa provavi per lui?


Ci sta un bel niente, e sono fine.

ma che vadano affanculo sti 50 enni vogliosi del nuovo. 

Dici ti amo a una che non te la da?  Ne dubito.

da 5 anni fai il pirla e la porti pure in moto rischiando magari un incidente compromettente? 

Pensare e riflettere dopo la prima volta sulla tua famiglia? 

Tradisce e poi fa pure il prepotente?

Una donna che ha tre  figli e una casa e magari pure un lavoro (spero x lei)..la tratti come roba tua?
I dispiace x la Prima Comunione ed il clima non idilliaco, ho provato a ricevere parenti sotto le feste dopo la bomba, avrei voluto sciogliermi come un aspirina effervescente. 

La rabbia e la delusione rimarranno per mesi e mesi.

Devi capire cosa è meglio per te e soprattutto pensare ai tuoi tre bambini.

Non litigare davanti a loro. Mai.


----------



## madeleine (9 Maggio 2014)

Diciamo che secondo me questo fatto che ha quasi 50 anni lo sta vivendo in modo molto critico via gli occhiali ora porta solo lenti a contatto, dieta ossessiva, giubbotto fichetto e si è fatto tingere da me un po' i capelli...di un patetico allucinante ma lo amo e lo assecondo...ma ora me la vuole fare così talmente sporca? Non so nenache io che pensare...a detta di tutti lui è brutto ma ci sa fare ed è intelligente e preparato su qualsiasi argomento, impressionante vi giuro ed è questo che mi ha sempre colpito in lui, io sono molto bella e pure parecchio corteggiata anche se mi scivola proprio addosso e quindi dovrebbe essere lui a temere il contrario.Lui lei la vede tutti i giorni...secondo me la riaccompagnava a casa con il casco mio .non c'era tanto tempo per fare roba lui mi chiamava dall'uff quindi sapevo che era lì fino a una cert'ora.ora il casco lo lascia in garage ( ho controllato ogni tanto)
Penso che dovrei appostarmi sotto l'uff e controllare ma per quanto tempo e a che scopo? Non voglio fare il segugio..
Io con lui da soli a cena non serve...in questi giorni gli ho parlato tanto, ho chiesto tanto ma so che mente per salvare la situazione, la sua faccia e forse anche la mia stima nei suoi confronti. Ma ripeto per me lei non è tanto presa anzi...è lui il deficiente perso...


----------



## madeleine (9 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sta un bel niente, e sono fine.
> 
> ma che vadano affanculo si 50 enni vogliosi del nuovo.
> 
> ...


Mi sento esattamente come scrivi. davanti a loro ho litigato dal 29 aprile e tanto pure...mi sento una mamma schifosa per questo giuro. L'unica è fare finta di niente e con il sorriso, ma non ce la faccio.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Non è poi in grado di curare i figli è tutto sulle mie spalle sa a malapena fare due pomodori e un'insalata. Io vado al lavoro poi a scuola a prenderli poi la spesa li accompagno allo sport poi cucino...insomma non gli conviene andarsene e l'ho capito benissimo allora prego Dio che risolva lui questa mia condizione a questo punto perchè io non voglio neanche far soffrire i bambini più di quello che stanno vivendo. Io cmq vivrei benissimo con loro senza di lui, loro no senza il padre.
> Come faccio a fargli anche solo cpaire che mi ha ferito gravemente? Mi rifiuto di farci l'amore? Ho paura *sinceramente ho molta paura. Forse di perderlo o forse anche solo di una sua reazione violenta.* Anche se in 14 anni ho preso un solo schiaffone una volta da lui giustamente provocato (l'avevo accusato di averci fatto fare un incidente con la macchina ma non era colpa sua, ci è venuto addosso un tizio ubriaco).



Parlate, parlate in maniera tranquilla il più possibile.
Tu ora stai amplificando quello che non conosci: è la cosa più naturale, il panico ci porta a vedere la situazione peggio di quello che è. Ci sono passato anch'io, ma a distanza di tempo ho capito anche che la paura porta all'ossessione del controllo, e da quella ci si allontana prepotentemente dalla realtà.
Che lui racconti bugie è naturale: lo fa per difesa. Tu hai paura, lui ne ha altrettanta.
Seppure per motivi diversi entrambi siete in uno stato di inquietudini.
Quello che ti sta capitando è più comune di quel che pensi. Ma dalle tue parole ho capito che non vuoi perderlo. Tra le righe leggo quanto sei legata a lui. Ora, si tratta di far rientrare questa cosa e di dimostrare a lui che tu sei più importante e vali molto di più della donna che temi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Mi sento esattamente come scrivi. davanti a loro ho litigato dal 29 aprile e tanto pure...mi sento una mamma schifosa per questo giuro. L'unica e fare finta di niente e con il sorriso, ma non ce la faccio.


appunto per questo. Lo porti fuori da casa, a parlarne. Non cenetta a lume di candela. SE VUOI FARE CHIAREZZA.
Te lo sto ripetendo perchè saputa la verità non si torna indietro, capito?
Un conto è il dubbio.
Un conto è se SAI.
I dubbi prima o poi finiscono nel cassetto.
La verità l'avrai sotto agli occhi per molto tempo, e dovrai farci i conti.
Sono scelte, ognuno la fa sulla sua pelle, quindi sono insindacabili.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sta un bel niente, e sono fine.
> 
> ma che vadano affanculo si 50 enni vogliosi del nuovo.


Ci sta perché è talmente frequente tra uomini e donne di quell'età che dovrebbero divorziare tutti.
Io credo che sia opportuno qui dare il peso alla cosa (la solita sbandata della mezza età) per uscirne fuori senza distruggere la vita a nessuno.
In vacanza per il ponte del 25 aprile in un villaggio.... io ero con mia moglie.
Una donna (una bella donna, a me piaceva) di 50 anni mi ha "lumato" per un po'... poi per tutta la vacanza mi è stata appresso... e c'era mia moglie e mia figlia...
Capisci cosa intendo dire con a una certa età subentrano frequentemente in tanti delle dinamiche inaspettate?


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Mi sento esattamente come scrivi. davanti a loro ho litigato dal 29 aprile e tanto pure...mi sento una mamma schifosa per questo giuro. L'unica è fare finta di niente e con il sorriso, ma non ce la faccio.


Quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli?


----------



## madeleine (9 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Parlate, parlate in maniera tranquilla il più possibile.
> Tu ora stai amplificando quello che non conosci: è la cosa più naturale, il panico ci porta a vedere la situazione peggio di quello che è. Ci sono passato anch'io, ma a distanza di tempo ho capito anche che la paura porta all'ossessione del controllo, e da quella ci si allontana prepotentemente dalla realtà.
> Che lui racconti bugie è naturale: lo fa per difesa. Tu hai paura, lui ne ha altrettanta.
> Seppure per motivi diversi entrambi siete in uno stato di inquietudini.
> Quello che ti sta capitando è più comune di quel che pensi. Ma dalle tue parole ho capito che non vuoi perderlo. Tra le righe leggo quanto sei legata a lui. Ora, si tratta di far rientrare questa cosa e di dimostrare a lui che tu sei più importante e vali molto di più della donna che temi.


Grazie le tue parole sono quelle di cui ho bisogno adesso. sì forse è stato tutto o non era ancora niente quando l'ho scoperto. Devo dargli il beneficio del dubbio. è anche vero che lui sta facendo un lavoro costante nei miei confronti con chiamate, sms,e-mail dall'uff, ieri mi ha proposto un aperitivo io e lui mentre i bambini erano al nuoto (ovviamente è degenerato in una serie di accuse da parte mia...scusate non ce la faccio al momento a dialogare come niente fosse del più e del meno). Spero di superare tutto di chiudere tutto in un cassetto come ho letto di una persona che è riuscita a farlo...ma se poi mi ritradirà questo mi spaventa e mi frena parecchio.


i bimbi hanno 12,9 e 6 anni e ci chiedono in continuazione fate pace.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Diciamo che secondo me questo fatto che ha quasi 50 anni lo sta vivendo in modo molto critico via gli occhiali ora porta solo lenti a contatto, dieta ossessiva, giubbotto fichetto e si è fatto tingere da me un po' i capelli...di un patetico allucinante ma lo amo e lo assecondo...ma ora me la vuole fare così talmente sporca? Non so nenache io che pensare...a detta di tutti lui è brutto ma ci sa fare ed è intelligente e preparato su qualsiasi argomento, impressionante vi giuro ed è questo che mi ha sempre colpito in lui, io sono molto bella e pure parecchio corteggiata anche se mi scivola proprio addosso e quindi dovrebbe essere lui a temere il contrario.Lui lei la vede tutti i giorni...secondo me la riaccompagnava a casa con il casco mio .non c'era tanto tempo per fare roba lui mi chiamava dall'uff quindi sapevo che era lì fino a una cert'ora.ora il casco lo lascia in garage ( ho controllato ogni tanto)
> *Penso che dovrei appostarmi sotto l'uff e controllare ma per quanto tempo e a che scopo? Non voglio fare il segugio..*
> Io con lui da soli a cena non serve...in questi giorni gli ho parlato tanto, ho chiesto tanto ma so che mente per salvare la situazione, la sua faccia e forse anche la mia stima nei suoi confronti. Ma ripeto per me lei non è tanto presa anzi...è lui il deficiente perso...



No, dai... lascia perdere gli appostamenti. Sono umilianti per chi li fa... prima passa da lui a chiedere...
Per la prima parte... mia moglie si è rifatta il look, ceretta, estetista, shopping, parrucchiere due volte la settimana, sms a gogo... ha 42 anni... ho scoperto il tradimento anch'io... a novembre... tre mesi di agonia con me che la controllavo... poi è finita... ci sono stati poi dei momenti bui tra noi, confronti in cui lei dichiarava un suo distacco affettivo... poi... non dar peso alle parole... se ne dicono tante e tante volte si esagera con quello che si percepisce... e quello che si dice... noi abbiamo una figlia...
Ora a distanza di tempo... io mi sono ripreso.
Mi son rifatto il look anch'io. Con mia moglie sto gradualmente riacquistando fiducia e serenità... 
Non c'è una ricetta valida per tutti: bisogna capire come ritrovarsi.
Tutti e due. Sempre se c'è materia prima per farlo.
Da quel che leggo credo ce ne sia ancora. 
Coraggio.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a
> I dubbi prima o poi finiscono nel cassetto.
> .


Per me è stato il contrario.
I dubbi amplificano in me i fatti.
Se non so mi immagino di peggio probabilmente di quel che è accaduto.
Forse perché immagino quel che io farei.


----------



## Eliade (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Non è poi in grado di curare i figli è tutto sulle mie spalle sa a malapena fare due pomodori e un'insalata. Io vado al lavoro poi a scuola a prenderli poi la spesa li accompagno allo sport poi cucino...insomma non gli conviene andarsene e l'ho capito benissimo allora prego Dio che risolva lui questa mia condizione a questo punto perchè io non voglio neanche far soffrire i bambini più di quello che stanno vivendo. Io cmq vivrei benissimo con loro senza di lui, loro no senza il padre.
> Come faccio a fargli anche solo cpaire che mi ha ferito gravemente? Mi rifiuto di farci l'amore? Ho paura sinceramente ho molta paura. Forse di perderlo o forse anche solo di una sua reazione violenta. Anche se in 14 anni ho preso un solo schiaffone una volta da lui giustamente provocato (l'avevo accusato di averci fatto fare un incidente con la macchina ma non era colpa sua, ci è venuto addosso un tizio ubriaco).


Ma che cosa mi tocca leggere!
Se a malapena sa fare due pomodori e un'insalata vuol dire che impara. Oggi l'insalata, domani un uovo al tegamino e dopodomani pasta al pomodoro.
Se tutto è sulle tue spalle ci credo la stanchezza.
Capisco il non essere pratico, ma i bambini li può benissimo andare a prendere.
Forse riequilibrare il rapporto anche su questo piano, lo aiuterebbe ad evitare distrazioni...riempigli l'agenda con altro, poi vediamo se ha ancora la forse di partire per il week end low cost.
Ma come fai a non incazzarti come una belva? Questo tipo ti ha praticamente usata per poi prendersi la sua libertà...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Grazie le tue parole sono quelle di cui ho bisogno adesso. sì forse è stato tutto o non era ancora niente quando l'ho scoperto. Devo dargli il beneficio del dubbio. è anche vero che lui sta facendo un lavoro costante nei miei confronti con chiamate, sms,e-mail dall'uff, ieri mi ha proposto un aperitivo io e lui mentre i bambini erano al nuoto (ovviamente è degenerato in una serie di accuse da parte mia...scusate non ce la faccio al momento a dialogare come niente fosse del più e del meno). Spero di superare tutto di chiudere tutto in un cassetto come ho letto di una persona che è riuscita a farlo...ma se poi mi ritradirà questo mi spaventa e mi frena parecchio.
> 
> 
> i bimbi hanno 12,9 e 6 anni e ci chiedono in continuazione fate pace.


Decidi tu, se vuoi sapere o non vuoi sapere.
Tu sai cosa è meglio per te.
Se non vuoi sapere allora non è successo niente e non hai nulla da controllare, caschi da annusare, lui esce con il suo amico e tu resti serena a casa. Tutto cancellato.
Se invece hai paura di quello che puoi scoprire e hai paura che non sia finita... non stai risolvendo nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per me è stato il contrario.
> I dubbi amplificano in me i fatti.
> Se non so mi immagino di peggio probabilmente di quel che è accaduto.
> Forse perché immagino quel che io farei.


Eh lo so. Ma sono scelte che appunto si pagano sulla propria pelle. E' pieno di gente che fa finta di non vedere per non dover pooi fare i conti con la realtà, in un modo o nell'altro. Testa sotto la sabbia e via, ma la testa è la loro.


----------



## madeleine (9 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, dai... lascia perdere gli appostamenti. Sono umilianti per chi li fa... prima passa da lui a chiedere...
> Per la prima parte... mia moglie si è rifatta il look, ceretta, estetista, shopping, parrucchiere due volte la settimana, sms a gogo... ha 42 anni... ho scoperto il tradimento anch'io... a novembre... tre mesi di agonia con me che la controllavo... poi è finita... ci sono stati poi dei momenti bui tra noi, confronti in cui lei dichiarava un suo distacco affettivo... poi... non dar peso alle parole... se ne dicono tante e tante volte si esagera con quello che si percepisce... e quello che si dice... noi abbiamo una figlia...
> Ora a distanza di tempo... io mi sono ripreso.
> Mi son rifatto il look anch'io. Con mia moglie sto gradualmente riacquistando fiducia e serenità...
> ...



Sono contenta di essere venuta qui,ho trovato concretezza e conforto.
Hai ragione bisogna avere coraggio e forse si può ricominciare anche se il rapporto appare trasformato. In questi giorni ci siamo detti tante cose, belle, brutte, ho pianto,l'ho un po' picchiato, abbiamo fatto l'amore come due sconosciuti (prima era un po' pallosetto ora no è più eccitante di sicuro) ; lui mi chiede di voltare pagina e di fare pace con me stessa e con lui, dice che continuo a farmi del male pensando e ripensando e che la cosa non aveva importanza nè per lui nè per lei (dice che è sparita...).
Lo so un po' saranno cazzate ma devo credergli se voglio andare avanti. pazienza ci vuole tanta pazienza. se fossimo stati solo fidanzati o senza figli non mi sarei tormentata così, lo ammetto.


----------



## disincantata (9 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sta perché è talmente frequente tra uomini e donne di quell'età che dovrebbero divorziare tutti.
> Io credo che sia opportuno qui dare il peso alla cosa (la solita sbandata della mezza età) per uscirne fuori senza distruggere la vita a nessuno.
> In vacanza per il ponte del 25 aprile in un villaggio.... io ero con mia moglie.
> Una donna (una bella donna, a me piaceva) di 50 anni mi ha "lumato" per un po'... poi per tutta la vacanza mi è stata appresso... e c'era mia moglie e mia figlia...
> Capisci cosa intendo dire con a una certa età subentrano frequentemente in tanti delle dinamiche inaspettate?


Danny qui non si tratta di una scopatina mordi e fuggi. 

Questo è un seriale. 

Pure stronzo. 

La 50enne magari cercava un avventura veloce.  Non saprei. C"e' di tutto  al mondo. 


O è stata tradita e vuole svagarsi.

io per 35 anni non mi sono mai accorta esistessero altri. Quando ricevevo proposte o complimenti espliciti la prendevo come una battuta e chiarivo di essere felicemente (crrdevo)  sposata e madre di tre figlie.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Grazie le tue parole sono quelle di cui ho bisogno adesso. sì forse è stato tutto o non era ancora niente quando l'ho scoperto. Devo dargli il beneficio del dubbio. è anche vero che lui sta facendo un lavoro costante nei miei confronti con chiamate, sms,e-mail dall'uff, ieri mi ha proposto un aperitivo io e lui mentre i bambini erano al nuoto (ovviamente è degenerato in una serie di accuse da parte mia...scusate non ce la faccio al momento a dialogare come niente fosse del più e del meno). Spero di superare tutto di chiudere tutto in un cassetto come ho letto di una persona che è riuscita a farlo...ma se poi mi ritradirà questo mi spaventa e mi frena parecchio.
> 
> 
> *i bimbi hanno 12,9 e 6 anni e ci chiedono in continuazione fate pace.*


 Non sai quanto ho pensato a mia figlia mentre scoprivo il tradimento (in atto)... quando si hanno dei bambini non ci si può comportare come si gestisse solo un problema di coppia... c'è giustamente una responsabilità verso dei bambini... che comunque influisce e non poco sulle nostre decisioni.
Ho la sensazione che lui si sia reso conto delle conseguenze...
Mia moglie era diventata una specie di adolescente nella sua storia... aveva un po' perso il senso dei limiti... 
posso dirti che in non pochi casi di storie come questa il tempo ridimensiona tutto... basta gestire la situazione senza distruggere troppo nel frattempo.


----------



## madeleine (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Decidi tu, se vuoi sapere o non vuoi sapere.
> Tu sai cosa è meglio per te.
> Se non vuoi sapere allora non è successo niente e non hai nulla da controllare, caschi da annusare, lui esce con il suo amico e tu resti serena a casa. Tutto cancellato.
> Se invece hai paura di quello che puoi scoprire e hai paura che non sia finita... non stai risolvendo nulla.


Ok allora voglio risolvere...basta indagare.Ci provo


----------



## madeleine (9 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non sai quanto ho pensato a mia figlia mentre scoprivo il tradimento (in atto)...* quando si hanno dei bambini non ci si può comportare come si gestisse solo un problema di coppia... c'è giustamente una responsabilità verso dei bambini... che comunque influisce e non poco sulle nostre decisioni.*
> Ho la sensazione che lui si sia reso conto delle conseguenze...
> Mia moglie era diventata una specie di adolescente nella sua storia... aveva un po' perso il senso dei limiti...
> posso dirti che in non pochi casi di storie come questa il tempo ridimensiona tutto... basta gestire la situazione senza distruggere troppo nel frattempo.


Parole sante.


----------



## madeleine (9 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Danny qui non si tratta di una scopatina mordi e fuggi.
> 
> *Questo è un seriale.*
> 
> ...



Diciamo che in questo momento credo che lo sia ma spero di no


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Danny qui non si tratta di una scopatina mordi e fuggi.
> 
> Questo è un seriale.
> 
> ...


Da cosa deduci che si tratta di un seriale?
Io vedo un pantofolaio comodino che si fa far tutto dalla moglie di casa... e che cerca uno sprazzo di emozioni con una senza neppur andare troppo lontano (se la trova nell'ambiente di lavoro... e pure a portata della moglie! E si fa cuccare subito, pure.... ingenuo, troppo ingenuo per essere un seriale.).


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Ok allora voglio risolvere...basta indagare.Ci provo


ok. Per completezza di informazione però: se NON dovesse essere stata una cazzata, continuerà.
Quindi onesta con te stessa: ti va bene questo?


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non sai quanto ho pensato a mia figlia mentre scoprivo il tradimento (in atto)... quando si hanno dei bambini non ci si può comportare come si gestisse solo un problema di coppia... c'è giustamente una responsabilità verso dei bambini... che comunque influisce e non poco sulle nostre decisioni.
> Ho la sensazione che lui si sia reso conto delle conseguenze...
> Mia moglie era diventata una specie di adolescente nella sua storia... aveva un po' perso il senso dei limiti...
> posso dirti che in non pochi casi di storie come questa il tempo ridimensiona tutto... basta gestire la situazione senza distruggere troppo nel frattempo.


Echenonloso? Si arriva a dover resistere per due quando in realtà sei solo/a ... come una sorta di bilanciamento solo che non è bilanciata una beneamata fava diciamo più un aspetto statistico (sapete quello che stà con i piedi nel feezer e con la testa nel forno per la statistica stà mediamente bene ... ) ma quando ci sono i figli di mezzo devi farlo ...


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sono contenta di essere venuta qui,ho trovato concretezza e conforto.
> Hai ragione bisogna avere coraggio e forse si può ricominciare anche se il rapporto appare trasformato. In questi giorni ci siamo detti tante cose, belle, brutte, ho pianto,l'ho un po' picchiato, abbiamo fatto l'amore come due sconosciuti (prima era un po' pallosetto ora no è più eccitante di sicuro) ; lui mi chiede di voltare pagina e di fare pace con me stessa e con lui, dice che continuo a farmi del male pensando e ripensando e che la cosa non aveva importanza nè per lui nè per lei (dice che è sparita...).
> Lo so un po' saranno cazzate ma devo credergli se voglio andare avanti. pazienza ci vuole tanta pazienza. *se fossimo stati solo fidanzati o senza figli non mi sarei tormentata così, lo ammetto*.


Mica tutti hanno lo stesso "culo" di snoopy :mrgreen:


----------



## madeleine (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok. Per completezza di informazione però: se NON dovesse essere stata una cazzata, continuerà.
> Quindi onesta con te stessa: ti va bene questo?


Piuttosto è lui che dev'essere onesto con se stesso dato quello che mi sta dicendo in questi giorni. Io non ci posso fare più di tanto. Vado di testa nella sabbia ok:sic:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Piuttosto è lui che dev'essere onesto con se stesso dato quello che mi sta dicendo in questi giorni. Io non ci posso fare più di tanto. Vado di testa nella sabbia ok:sic:


se è un traditore la parte che vedi di lui è una, ma lui ne ha un'altra. Rispondi alla mia domanda?


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se è un traditore la parte che vedi di lui è una, ma lui ne ha un'altra. *Rispondi alla mia domanda?*


Non penso possa ne voglia ... almeno al momento!
Suvvia Sbri un pò di comprensione


----------



## disincantata (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Ok allora voglio risolvere...basta indagare.Ci provo


Pensaci bene.

Io ai primi segnali ho chiuso gli occhi.

Magari tuo marito è davvero pentito.
Il mio 
avrebbe fatto in tempo a smettere e salvarsi ma chiudendo io  gli occhi, ha continuato e sperava  di non venire mai scoperto.

detto da lui, sempre minimizzando il tutto.

Effettivamente se lei fosse stata al suo gioco avrebbero continuato magari in eterno.

Invece la piccolina era stanca e lo voleva. Mi ha telefonato. 

Cerca di chiarire cosa lo ha spinto a giocare in trasferta.

o continuerai a rimuginare e roderti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non penso possa ne voglia ... almeno al momento!
> Suvvia Sbri un pò di comprensione


eh ma io l'ho compresa subito:singleeye:. Tanto è vero che ho capito subito che la verità non la vuole sapere.
 Il medico pietoso ammazza l'ammalato, secondo me. 
Comunque speriamo non debba tornare tra un paio di settimane, glielo auguro tanto tanto.


----------



## disincantata (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non penso possa ne voglia ... almeno al momento!
> Suvvia Sbri un pò di comprensione


Come no!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come no!


a esserci passate si diventa tanto comprensive, evè?


----------



## eagle (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono capitata qui perchè da poco ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. Sposati da 14 anni 3 bambini tutto sembrava sereno finchè mi accorgo di uno strano profumo nel casco che sporadicamente utilizzavo per andare con lui in moto...da lì, la faccio breve, inizio ad avere sospetti e a spiare cell, odorare camicie,controllare il pc...insomma non trovo niente tranne quel maledetto profumo (io non ne porto sono allergica e mi viene l'asma).Lui si sente perseguitato mi vede trasformata io gli faccio scenate per due mesi a partire da febbraio. Continuo a fare ispezioni a sorpresa finchè mi sto quasi per convincere che non c'è nulla finchè in rete non trovo una persona che scrive che con un programmino autoscreenshot ha trovato le mail del marito con una tipa (scatta ogni tot minuti le foto a ciò che viene visualizzato sul pc). Torno a casa scarico il progr e aspetto la sera quando lui ingenuamente si collega e io dietro la porta dello studio prego di non trovare nulla l'indomani ma ahimè dopo che è uscito per andare in ufficio scopro non solo che ha un profilo fb dal 2009 di cui non mi ha detto mai niente con un nome fittizio e poi diverse immagini di chat con una tipa persiana che lo chiama azizam (mio caro) e alla quale lui dice ti amo da impazzire ti amerò per sempre, partiamo insieme (c'è una missione prevista dal suo uff di cui mi aveva parlato...lui che non è mai partito per lavoro), sei bellissima, metti quel vestitino...insomma scusate ma sto tirando tutto fuori di getto perchè non ce la faccio più dal 29 aprile che ho scoperto il tutto. alchè mi presento al suo ufficio gli porto le stampe delle immagini con le chat e lo prendo a schiaffi con enorme soddisfazione. Lui mi convince ad andare a casa e lì mi dice che sono tutte stupidaggini e che la storia dura da solo 10 gg perchè esasperato dalla mia gelosia ha pensato di farmela pagare...io sempre più basita lo voglio cacciare di casa, lui non accetta, dice che ama solo me e che tra lui e quella (so per ceto che è una donna straniera che lavora alla reception del suo ufficio) non c'è niente addirittura nega che sia lei e mi inventa che è una tipa conosciuta per caso al bar sotto l'ufficio (stranamente azizam è lingua farsi lingua persiana). I bambini ci vedono litigare in continuazione io vorrei andare via di casa (lui non vuole che io vada nè vuole andarsene. Vuole fare sesso in continuazione io acconsento perchè mi piace e lo amo ancora ma con la testa mi dico che non lo voglio più.
> A livello sessuale è stato sempre presente (io latitavo per stanchezza antistaminici e mancanza di voglia) e mi ha cercato sempre lo riconosco. Non mi hai mai trattato male. mi faceva sempre complimenti. Tutto il mio sospetto è nato dal profumo nel casco. Sembra assurdo ma ho scoperto il suo lato oscuro per caso se vogliamo(dice che il profilo su fb è per giocare a un gioco - è vero c'erano anche le immagini di quel gioco e che io non volevo ci segnassimo a fb tanti anni fa perciò l'ha fatto di nascosto...ma dal 2009??!! ) e adesso non accetta che ci lasciamo, non ne vuol sentire parlare. Dice che ha troncato la storia e che c'è stato solo un bacio niente sesso. Allora io non ho più fiducia, non so che fare.
> Si sveglia la notte e mi prende la mano mi dice che sono l'unica ma al contempo se dico che è la tizia dell'ufficio e non una che dice lui nega e mi da della matta che inventa.
> ...


Nell'ordine ti ha raccontato le seguenti cazzate:

1) Hai dei sospetti, gli fai delle scenate e lui nega tutto sentendosi perseguitato
2) Ti nasconde l'iscrizione a facebook, cosa invero non così grave
3) Lo becchi e dice che sono tutte stupidaggini, che la cosa dura da soli 10 giorni (quindi ammettendo qualcosa c'è, pure se dura da soli 10 giorni...)
4) Nega sull'identità dell'altra con il chiaro intento di proteggerla e tenerla fuori da questa storia
5) Poi ammette che c'è stato un solo bacio, anche se programmavano di fare un viaggio insieme (per darsi il bacio della buonanotte?)

Come ti hanno già detto altri, specialmente nella fase della botta il traditore nega tutto, anche l'evidenza.
Può darsi che abbia ragione lui, che l'hai beccato semplicemente a fare il pavone, che aveva bisogno di conferme a 50 anni... Può darsi però che ci sia qualcosa di più grande e tu, in entrambi i casi, hai diritto di sapere per prendere la decisione più giusta per te, per i tuoi figli ma anche per lui.
Comunque vada, tuo marito non può liquidare l'accaduto con qualche battuta o notta romantica, è troppo comodo. Sarebbe ingiusto, riduttivo e rischioso per la vostra coppia. Credo che la cosa migliore, se continua a negare o minimizzare, sia prendersi una pausa di riflessione perchè in questi frangenti rischiereste di fare del male ai vostri bambini che sarebbero costretti a vivere forti tensioni senza i necessari strumenti per capire.
Ovviamente tutto dopo la comunione di vostro figlio :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Nell'ordine ti ha raccontato le seguenti cazzate:
> 
> 1) Hai dei sospetti, gli fai delle scenate e lui nega tutto sentendosi perseguitato
> 2) Ti nasconde l'iscrizione a facebook, cosa invero non così grave
> ...


aquilotto tu hai stra-ragione ma la ragazza qui ha deciso di far finta di nulla. Prima la paura che diventasse violento, poi in fondo magari non è vero niente, poi lui le fa fare sesso e le offe l'aperitivo e tutto finisce in cavalleria.
Oh, se la cosa è finita così, meglio per loro.
Io, l'acqua in salita non l'ho mai vista andare...


----------



## eagle (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aquilotto tu hai stra-ragione ma la ragazza qui ha deciso di far finta di nulla. Prima la paura che diventasse violento, poi in fondo magari non è vero niente, poi lui le fa fare sesso e le offe l'aperitivo e tutto finisce in cavalleria.
> Oh, se la cosa è finita così, meglio per loro.
> Io, l'acqua in salita non l'ho mai vista andare...


Io però ho visto gli asini volare:mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Io però ho visto gli asini volare:mexican:


Come stai tu, piuttosto?


----------



## disincantata (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a esserci passate si  diventa tanto comprensive, evè?


Io mi inca..... anche quando capita ad altre.

penso a quanto sono stata fessa e spero non succeda più a nessuno.

mannaggia me a non scoprire dieci anni fa questo forum.

a titolo di prevenzione.

Con il ca.... che non lo avrei curato pedinato controllato. 

Mi servirà x eventuali generi ahahah.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aquilotto tu hai stra-ragione ma la ragazza qui ha deciso di far finta di nulla. Prima la paura che diventasse violento, poi in fondo magari non è vero niente, poi lui le fa fare sesso e le offe l'aperitivo e tutto finisce in cavalleria.
> Oh, se la cosa è finita così, meglio per loro.
> Io, l'acqua in salita non l'ho mai vista andare...



Io latito,ma quando x sbaglio entro,e'sempre la stessa minestra..''ti ha tradito,separati''...non l'ho con te Sbri,x carita'.ma che palle...oh ragazzi stateci voi sposati 25 anni poi mi dite eh,se non viene voglia di altro.
55 anni arrivano anche per voi..........


----------



## eagle (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come stai tu, piuttosto?


Qualcuno in passato usò il termine "istituzionalizzato". Fuori sono istituzionalizzato, dentro ancora un aquilotto alla ricerca disperata di spiccare il volo. Ma non mi lamento, davvero.


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

quanti anni hanno i bambini?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io latito,ma quando x sbaglio entro,e'sempre la stessa minestra..''ti ha tradito,separati''...non l'ho con te Sbri,x carita'.ma che palle...oh ragazzi stateci voi sposati 25 anni poi mi dite eh,se non viene voglia di altro.
> 55 anni arrivano anche per voi..........


ti prego stai zitto, ti prego.....cadi sempre piu in basso......
copsa dovrebbe dirle? fingi indifferenza perche fa bene a fare quello che fa? 
fingi indifferenza perche e' giusto che lui si svaghi??
ma lothar ti ripigli da questa crisi di mezza eta avanzata oppure no?


----------



## eagle (9 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io latito,ma quando x sbaglio entro,e'sempre la stessa minestra..''ti ha tradito,separati''...non l'ho con te Sbri,x carita'.ma che palle...oh ragazzi stateci voi sposati 25 anni poi mi dite eh,se non viene voglia di altro.
> 55 anni arrivano anche per voi..........


Gattone caro, Sbri mica ha detto che devono separarsi? E' solo che il giovanotto dovrebbe passare almeno un brutto quarto d'ora. Lo dici sempre anche tu che sei terrorizzato all'idea di essere scoperto da tua moglie in compagnia di qualche giovane virgulta :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti prego stai zitto, ti prego.....cadi sempre piu in basso......
> copsa dovrebbe dirle? fingi indifferenza perche fa bene a fare quello che fa?
> fingi indifferenza perche e' giusto che lui si svaghi??
> ma lothar ti ripigli da questa crisi di mezza eta avanzata oppure no?



Testa di lontra,lo sai che quando tu sei nata io dirigevo 3 aziende???quindi vola basso...:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Testa di lontra,lo sai che quando tu sei nata io dirigevo 3 aziende???quindi vola basso...:smile:


cosa c entra? ti prego spiegami il collegamento...fino a rpova contraria io sono anche piu vecchia delle amichette tue.....quindi forse, sei tu che dovresti volare basso


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io latito,ma quando x sbaglio entro,e'sempre la stessa minestra..''ti ha tradito,separati''...non l'ho con te Sbri,x carita'.ma che palle...oh ragazzi stateci voi sposati 25 anni poi mi dite eh,se non viene voglia di altro.
> 55 anni arrivano anche per voi..........


Io veramente i 25 tra matrimonio e convivenza li ho fatti.
:smile:
Questa paraculata però tienitela buona, potresti usarla con tua moglie, nel caso.
Ah no, li ha fattipure lei i 25... vabbè, dovrai pensarne un'altra
:mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cosa c entra? ti prego spiegami il collegamento...fino a rpova contraria io sono anche piu vecchia delle amichette tue.....quindi forse, sei tu che dovresti volare basso


però testa di lonTra è geniale, dai, bisogna ammetterlo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però testa di lonTra è geniale, dai, bisogna ammetterlo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dici che voleva dire Londra ma si e' sbagliato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dici che voleva dire Londra ma si e' sbagliato?


ha fatto un gioco di parole. Guarda che Lothy ha dei lati insospettabili:rotfl:


----------



## eagle (9 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cosa c entra? ti prego spiegami il collegamento...fino a rpova contraria io sono anche piu vecchia delle amichette tue.....quindi forse, sei tu che dovresti volare basso


L'unico collegamento plausibile per Loth è il volo basso


----------



## Caciottina (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io veramente i 25 tra matrimonio e convivenza li ho fatti.
> :smile:
> Questa paraculata però tienitela buona, potresti usarla con tua moglie, nel caso.
> Ah no, li ha fattipure lei i 25... vabbè, dovrai pensarne un'altra
> :mexican:


posso chiederti una cosa....?
secondo te, le parole di conforto si possono pretendere da chi dice di amarci?


----------



## Eratò (9 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche? i sentimenti cambiano cosi radicalamnete? sicuramnte puoi essere incazzato deluso etc etc ma se lei era ancora innamorata del marito non credo che adesso sia diverso...


Dopo la scoperta di un tradimento si rimane sconvolti con sentimenti contrastanti non credi?E quello che prevale è la rabbia e la delusione e non proprio l'amore


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> posso chiederti una cosa....?
> secondo te, le parole di conforto si possono pretendere da chi dice di amarci?


non ho capito la domanda


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Ok allora voglio risolvere...basta indagare.Ci provo



perchè non fai leggere a tuo marito questo 3d?

secondo me hai una rara capacità di essere obiettiva senza farti trascinare dalla brutta situazione che stai vivendo per colpa sua, è un "piacere" leggere persone come te, a parte ovviamente il motivo per cui sei capitata qui; tuo marito ne trarrà poco piacere ma sicuramente atterrare sulla crosta terrestre gli sarà di grande utilità, almeno lo spero!


----------



## Caciottina (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho capito la domanda


se tu stai male, sei triste per cose su cui non puoi nulla, ma che dipndono dalla persona che ami, puoi pretendere quantomeno delle parole di conforto da questa persona? e ancora, ti puoi incazzare se queste parole non arrivano e ti sembra che quella persona finga o meno indifferenza?


----------



## disincantata (9 Maggio 2014)

Gli gioverebbe soprattutto leggere che è  uno stronzo. 

No. Meglio resti uno sfogo x lei questo forum.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se tu stai male, sei triste per cose su cui non puoi nulla, ma che dipndono dalla persona che ami, puoi pretendere quantomeno delle parole di conforto da questa persona? e ancora, ti puoi incazzare se queste parole non arrivano e ti sembra che quella persona finga o meno indifferenza?


ma, dipende.
Se questa persona fa cose che mi fanno star male coscientemente, le parole di conforto sono solo un modo di alleggerirsi la coscienza.
Meglio se sta zitto.
Se invece non era sua intenzione farmi male o non aveva altra scelta, ha facoltà di parlare.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono capitata qui perchè da poco ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. Sposati da 14 anni 3 bambini tutto sembrava sereno finchè mi accorgo di uno strano profumo nel casco che sporadicamente utilizzavo per andare con lui in moto...da lì, la faccio breve, inizio ad avere sospetti e a spiare cell, odorare camicie,controllare il pc...insomma non trovo niente tranne quel maledetto profumo (io non ne porto sono allergica e mi viene l'asma).Lui si sente perseguitato mi vede trasformata io gli faccio scenate per due mesi a partire da febbraio. Continuo a fare ispezioni a sorpresa finchè mi sto quasi per convincere che non c'è nulla finchè in rete non trovo una persona che scrive che con un programmino autoscreenshot ha trovato le mail del marito con una tipa (scatta ogni tot minuti le foto a ciò che viene visualizzato sul pc). Torno a casa scarico il progr e aspetto la sera quando lui ingenuamente si collega e io dietro la porta dello studio prego di non trovare nulla l'indomani ma ahimè dopo che è uscito per andare in ufficio scopro non solo che ha un profilo fb dal 2009 di cui non mi ha detto mai niente con un nome fittizio e poi diverse immagini di chat con una tipa persiana che lo chiama azizam (mio caro) e alla quale lui dice ti amo da impazzire ti amerò per sempre, partiamo insieme (c'è una missione prevista dal suo uff di cui mi aveva parlato...lui che non è mai partito per lavoro), sei bellissima, metti quel vestitino...insomma scusate ma sto tirando tutto fuori di getto perchè non ce la faccio più dal 29 aprile che ho scoperto il tutto. alchè mi presento al suo ufficio gli porto le stampe delle immagini con le chat e lo prendo a schiaffi con enorme soddisfazione. Lui mi convince ad andare a casa e lì mi dice che sono tutte stupidaggini e che la storia dura da solo 10 gg perchè esasperato dalla mia gelosia ha pensato di farmela pagare...io sempre più basita lo voglio cacciare di casa, lui non accetta, dice che ama solo me e che tra lui e quella (so per ceto che è una donna straniera che lavora alla reception del suo ufficio) non c'è niente addirittura nega che sia lei e mi inventa che è una tipa conosciuta per caso al bar sotto l'ufficio (stranamente azizam è lingua farsi lingua persiana). I bambini ci vedono litigare in continuazione io vorrei andare via di casa (lui non vuole che io vada nè vuole andarsene. Vuole fare sesso in continuazione io acconsento perchè mi piace e lo amo ancora ma con la testa mi dico che non lo voglio più.
> A livello sessuale è stato sempre presente (io latitavo per stanchezza antistaminici e mancanza di voglia) e mi ha cercato sempre lo riconosco. Non mi hai mai trattato male. mi faceva sempre complimenti. Tutto il mio sospetto è nato dal profumo nel casco. Sembra assurdo ma ho scoperto il suo lato oscuro per caso se vogliamo(dice che il profilo su fb è per giocare a un gioco - è vero c'erano anche le immagini di quel gioco e che io non volevo ci segnassimo a fb tanti anni fa perciò l'ha fatto di nascosto...ma dal 2009??!! ) e adesso non accetta che ci lasciamo, non ne vuol sentire parlare. Dice che ha troncato la storia e che c'è stato solo un bacio niente sesso. Allora io non ho più fiducia, non so che fare.
> Si sveglia la notte e mi prende la mano mi dice che sono l'unica ma al contempo se dico che è la tizia dell'ufficio e non una che dice lui nega e mi da della matta che inventa.
> ...



Il figlio deve avere la priorità, datti tempo in qualche maniera.

Dopo lo affronti apertamente in tutti i campi, quello dove vuoi la verità detta subito e senza che ne affaccino altre nel tempo. Poi ancora rifletti assieme a lui su quali dinamiche hanno portato a un tradimento o tentativo di tradimento. questo per capirvi, per capire e assumersi entrambi le responsabilità della coppia. Parlatevi.


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

certo che a volte ci si chiede come mai le cose si possano trascinare per molto tempo.
non è affatto difficile: una comunione, un  compleanno, una visita , un genitore che sta poco bene e non c'è quasi il tempo di fare il punto della situazione.
c'è chi di questo un po' ne approffitta ipocritamente e chi trova paradossalmente un po' di conforto nell'allungare il momento della resa dei conti.
di fronte a tre figli mi viene sempre di fare un passo indietro ma penso che questa donna abbia il diritto di vivere un rapporto sano e trasparente con il marito , padre dei suoi figli.
per fare questo ci sarebbe da mettersi uno di fronte all'altro, senza "distrazioni di sorta" , guardarsi negli occhi e cercare arrivare alla chiarezza totale per sapere come potere andare avanti creando nel caso  basi veramente solide .
se non si riesce a fare questo e si avanza nella melma stagnante del  tiriamo a campare vedo tempi amari e desolanti per questi bambini  che dovranno continuare ad assistere a spettacoli ai quali avrebbero il diritto di non partecipare


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che a volte ci si chiede come mai le cose si possano trascinare per molto tempo.
> non è affatto difficile: una comunione, un compleanno, una visita , un genitore che sta poco bene e non c'è quasi il tempo di fare il punto della situazione.
> c'è chi di questo un po' ne approffitta ipocritamente e chi trova paradossalmente un po' di conforto nell'allungare il momento della resa dei conti.
> di fronte a tre figli mi viene sempre di fare un passo indietro ma penso che questa donna abbia il diritto di vivere un rapporto sano e trasparente con il marito , padre dei suoi figli.
> ...


sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io veramente i 25 tra matrimonio e convivenza li ho fatti.
> :smile:
> Questa paraculata però tienitela buona, potresti usarla con tua moglie, nel caso.
> Ah no, li ha fattipure lei i 25... vabbè, dovrai pensarne un'altra
> :mexican:



Sbri..tra poco fanno 27 credo..........poi c'e'di peggio,sai che ho  un'amico di 58 anni, con''amica''che di 20?e non e'balla,visto foto,e presto la conoscero' tanto nn e'geloso,e altra di 33 anni...
Questo x dirti che cosi',facciamo tutti..........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

anche scambiarsi le foto delle amanti è cosa che distingue e qualifica .





lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..tra poco fanno 27 credo..........poi c'e'di peggio,sai che ho  un'amico di 58 anni, con''amica''che di 20?e non e'balla,visto foto,e presto la conoscero' tanto nn e'geloso,e altra di 33 anni...
> Questo x dirti che cosi',facciamo tutti..........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..tra poco fanno 27 credo..........poi c'e'di peggio,sai che ho  un'amico di 58 anni, con''amica''che di 20?e non e'balla,visto foto,e presto la conoscero' tanto nn e'geloso,e altra di 33 anni...
> Questo x dirti che cosi',facciamo tutti..........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Lothar ti rendi conto che ogni volta che scrivi qualcosa quel qualcosa riguarda un tuo prossimo incontro con qualche donna? 

Dico, non hai pietà per quei morti di fame segaioli che oltre la pippa altro non riescono ad ottenere? 

PS: pippa fai date, volevo specificare.


----------



## Eratò (9 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..tra poco fanno 27 credo..........poi c'e'di peggio,sai che ho  un'amico di 58 anni, con''amica''che di 20?e non e'balla,visto foto,e presto la conoscero' tanto nn e'geloso,e altra di 33 anni...
> Questo x dirti che cosi',facciamo tutti..........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E quindi quando l' "amica" nasceva lui aveva 38anni?!Madooooooona!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..tra poco fanno 27 credo..........poi c'e'di peggio,sai che ho un'amico di 58 anni, con''amica''che di 20?e non e'balla,visto foto,e presto la conoscero' tanto nn e'geloso,e altra di 33 anni...
> Questo x dirti che cosi',facciamo tutti..........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sì micione, ma è sempre quella foto che gira:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
comunque lo sai, se la tigre ti becca io una brandina te la rimedio, tranquillo:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì micione, ma è sempre quella foto che gira:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> comunque lo sai, se la tigre ti becca io una brandina te la rimedio, tranquillo:rotfl:


però sbri....fossi la moglie non rideresti così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però sbri....fossi la moglie non rideresti così.


ma ridevo perchè da quando ne ha parlato la prima volta, della ventenne amica dell'amico, la signorina he ha ormai compiuti 30...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì micione, ma è sempre quella foto che gira:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> comunque lo sai, se la tigre ti becca io una brandina te la rimedio, tranquillo:rotfl:



no e'tutto vero,oggi ci ha colpito la sindrome di Minerva,pero''.......................

Sbri..sono 2 persone diverse...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no e'tutto vero,oggi ci ha colpito la sindrome di Minerva,pero''.......................
> 
> Sbri..sono 2 persone diverse...


no, niente, basta.
Non posso più scherzare con te.


PENTITI!!!! PENTITEVI TUTTI, TU E I TUOI AMICI DELLE FOTO!!!


Ti sei pentito? lo senti un rimorsino piccino picciò? no?


.... uff


----------



## Caciottina (9 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In lieta ripresa.


mi fa piacerissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Diciamo che secondo me questo fatto che ha quasi 50 anni lo sta vivendo in modo molto critico via gli occhiali ora porta solo lenti a contatto, dieta ossessiva, giubbotto fichetto e si è fatto tingere da me un po' i capelli...di un patetico allucinante ma lo amo e lo assecondo...ma ora me la vuole fare così talmente sporca? Non so nenache io che pensare...a detta di tutti lui è brutto ma ci sa fare ed è intelligente e preparato su qualsiasi argomento, impressionante vi giuro ed è questo che mi ha sempre colpito in lui, io sono molto bella e pure parecchio corteggiata anche se mi scivola proprio addosso e quindi dovrebbe essere lui a temere il contrario.Lui lei la vede tutti i giorni...secondo me la riaccompagnava a casa con il casco mio .non c'era tanto tempo per fare roba lui mi chiamava dall'uff quindi sapevo che era lì fino a una cert'ora.ora il casco lo lascia in garage ( ho controllato ogni tanto)
> Penso che dovrei appostarmi sotto l'uff e controllare ma per quanto tempo e a che scopo? Non voglio fare il segugio..
> Io con lui da soli a cena non serve...in questi giorni gli ho parlato tanto, ho chiesto tanto ma so che mente per salvare la situazione, la sua faccia e forse anche la mia stima nei suoi confronti. Ma ripeto per me lei non è tanto presa anzi...è lui il deficiente perso...


Una bella crisi da mezz'età direi, benvenuta, ti ci vorrà pazienza per riportarlo sui binari, onestamente dalla descrizione che ne fai lo trovo anche un po' patetico


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Nell'ordine ti ha raccontato le seguenti cazzate:
> 
> 1) Hai dei sospetti, gli fai delle scenate e lui nega tutto sentendosi perseguitato
> 2) Ti nasconde l'iscrizione a facebook, cosa invero non così grave
> ...


Ciao :up: tutto ok ?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se tu stai male, sei triste per cose su cui non puoi nulla, ma che dipndono dalla persona che ami, puoi pretendere quantomeno delle parole di conforto da questa persona? e ancora, ti puoi incazzare se queste parole non arrivano e ti sembra che quella persona finga o meno indifferenza?


Si


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se tu stai male, sei triste per cose su cui non puoi nulla, ma che dipndono dalla persona che ami, puoi pretendere quantomeno delle parole di conforto da questa persona? e ancora, ti puoi incazzare se queste parole non arrivano e ti sembra che quella persona finga o meno indifferenza?


Credo che sarebbe meglio stesse zitto...altro che conforto...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però sbri....fossi la moglie non rideresti così.


Minchia Minni che calcio nei coglioni.


----------



## morfeo78 (9 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E quindi quando l' "amica" nasceva lui aveva 38anni?!Madooooooona!


Ecco, lo sapevo! Al nido dove va il mio nipote più piccolo sono già troppo grandi.... mi tocca aspettare ancora 4 o 5 anni...


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia Minni che calcio nei coglioni.


landesina:
ricordati che devi morire


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Testa di lontra,*lo sai che quando tu sei nata io dirigevo 3 aziende???quindi vola basso...:smile:


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!


----------



## eagle (9 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao :up: tutto ok ?


Benone, faccio il professorino con le nuove leve  Tu tutto bene?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Benone, faccio il professorino con le nuove leve  Tu tutto bene?


Si bene a parte un periodo di super lavoro che richiede molta concentrazione e di conseguenza mi stanca molto, peraltro mi devo spostare in giro per l'Italia quindi varie ore di viaggio ogni giorno con l'auto .. ma di questi tempi W il super lavoro, vale come oro


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io latito,ma quando x sbaglio entro,e'sempre la stessa minestra..''ti ha tradito,separati''...non l'ho con te Sbri,x carita'.ma che palle...oh ragazzi stateci voi sposati 25 anni poi mi dite eh,se non viene voglia di altro.
> 55 anni arrivano anche per voi..........


Sei sempre illuminante.
Un seriale ritiene indispensabile qualche ricarica collaterale.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che a volte ci si chiede come mai le cose si possano trascinare per molto tempo.
> non è affatto difficile: una comunione, un  compleanno, una visita , un genitore che sta poco bene e non c'è quasi il tempo di fare il punto della situazione.
> c'è chi di questo un po' ne approffitta ipocritamente e chi trova paradossalmente un po' di conforto nell'allungare il momento della resa dei conti.
> di fronte a tre figli mi viene sempre di fare un passo indietro ma penso che questa donna abbia il diritto di vivere un rapporto sano e trasparente con il marito , padre dei suoi figli.
> ...


Da incidere nella pietra.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ridevo perchè da quando ne ha parlato la prima volta, della ventenne amica dell'amico, la signorina he ha ormai compiuti 30...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, niente, basta.
> Non posso più scherzare con te.
> 
> 
> ...


Mi disorienti.
Scrivi cose che condivido poi trovi divertenti che dei poveretti in climaterio si scopino delle figlie, le chiamino troie, ci sghignazzino su.


----------



## Tobia (10 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lothar ti rendi conto che ogni volta che scrivi qualcosa quel qualcosa riguarda un tuo prossimo incontro con qualche donna?
> 
> Dico, non hai pietà per quei morti di fame segaioli che oltre la pippa altro non riescono ad ottenere?



forse lothar va oltre la pippa semplicemente perché paga di più


----------



## Diletta (11 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lothar ti rendi conto che ogni volta che scrivi qualcosa quel qualcosa riguarda un tuo prossimo incontro con qualche donna?
> 
> Dico, non hai pietà per quei *morti di fame *segaioli che oltre la pippa altro non riescono ad ottenere?
> 
> PS: pippa fai date, volevo specificare.




Ultimo, si chiamano "morti di figa" :mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ultimo, si chiamano "morti di figa" :mexican:


ops...pardon.!


----------



## madeleine (12 Maggio 2014)

La Comunione è andata.Non vi dico quanto è stato difficile intrattenere ospiti e parenti. Ameno i miei figli con gli amichetti si sono distratti, sono felice solo di questo. Mio marito che davanti a tutti ogni tanto mi dava un bacio (arghh!!!!Falsone). Poi torniamo e lui vola, letteralmente vola a vedere la partita roma juve e mi tel 3 volte e mi manda foto dallo stadio...ma si può vivere così? 
Appena tornato lo affronto.Non tornerò mai più quella di prima sappilo. Mi attacca mi strilla anche mio figlio grande si allea con lui gli dice che dubitavo stesse alla partita, poi la sera mi chiama stronza,troia,  (non mi aveva mai insultata così)dice che si sta distaccando da me (dentro di me ho come un sussulto di gioia, forse se ne va una volta per tutte, lui che non vuole andare via assolutamente da casa, neanche per un breve periodo - l'avevo implorato giorni fa di fare questo).
Poi mi addormento, poi mi sveglio alle 3 vado al pc cerco di scoprire qualcos'altro ma non ricordo la sua psw di fb e poi già ho guardato con lui un'ora quelle pagine a partire dal 2009 ma non mi sembrava ci fosse niente...credo abbia cancellato un bel po' di cose,le chat ovviamente anche quelle, cancellate tutte.
Cosa cerco, sto lì e rileggo le sue frasi postate sul diario il 15 gennaio "disperatamente felice" poi una frase in arabo e accanto lui che scrive "boh non si capisce cosa vuol dire" ma perchè non posso sapere con esattezza chi è questa donna del mistero? Lui nega ancora che sia la tizia persiana dell'ufficio,continua a dire che è stata una storia di 10 gg senza sesso...insomma continua a mentire e io senza verità non ne esco.


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

G





madeleine ha detto:


> La Comunione è andata.Non vi dico quanto è stato difficile intrattenere ospiti e parenti. Ameno i miei figli con gli amichetti si sono distratti, sono felice solo di questo. Mio marito che davanti a tutti ogni tanto mi dava un bacio (arghh!!!!Falsone). Poi torniamo e lui vola, letteralmente vola a vedere la partita roma juve e mi tel 3 volte e mi manda foto dallo stadio...ma si può vivere così?
> Appena tornato lo affronto.Non tornerò mai più quella di prima sappilo. Mi attacca mi strilla anche mio figlio grande si allea con lui gli dice che dubitavo stesse alla partita, poi la sera mi chiama stronza,troia,  (non mi aveva mai insultata così)dice che si sta distaccando da me (dentro di me ho come un sussulto di gioia, forse se ne va una volta per tutte, lui che non vuole andare via assolutamente da casa, neanche per un breve periodo - l'avevo implorato giorni fa di fare questo).
> Poi mi addormento, poi mi sveglio alle 3 vado al pc cerco di scoprire qualcos'altro ma non ricordo la sua psw di fb e poi già ho guardato con lui un'ora quelle pagine a partire dal 2009 ma non mi sembrava ci fosse niente...credo abbia cancellato un bel po' di cose,le chat ovviamente anche quelle, cancellate tutte.
> Cosa cerco, sto lì e rileggo le sue frasi postate sul diario il 15 gennaio "disperatamente felice" poi una frase in arabo e accanto lui che scrive "boh non si capisce cosa vuol dire" ma perchè non posso sapere con esattezza chi è questa donna del mistero? Lui nega ancora che sia la tizia persiana dell'ufficio,continua a dire che è stata una storia di 10 gg senza sesso...insomma continua a mentire e io senza verità non ne esco.


Ciao. Ti sei tolta il peso dell'incontro famigliare ma sono ben altri  i  macigni.

ti tradisce e si permette di insultarti? 

Questo è ancora peggio del tradimento.

Intanto SMETTILA di litigare davanti ai bambini.

È assurdo. Dannoso x il loro futuro.

soprattutto non permettere mai più a tuo marito di offenderti. 

Se fa così diventa difficile vedere in lui un pentimento ma soprattutto vedere il suo amore verso di te.

capisco la situazione difficile,  tre figli piccoli, ma il rispetto ci deve essere a ragione di più dopo un tradimento che già ha compromesso il matrimonio.


----------



## eagle (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> La Comunione è andata.Non vi dico quanto è stato difficile intrattenere ospiti e parenti. Ameno i miei figli con gli amichetti si sono distratti, sono felice solo di questo. Mio marito che davanti a tutti ogni tanto mi dava un bacio (arghh!!!!Falsone). Poi torniamo e lui vola, letteralmente vola a vedere la partita roma juve e mi tel 3 volte e mi manda foto dallo stadio...ma si può vivere così?  Appena tornato lo affronto.Non tornerò mai più quella di prima sappilo. Mi attacca mi strilla anche mio figlio grande si allea con lui gli dice che dubitavo stesse alla partita, poi la sera mi chiama stronza,troia,  (non mi aveva mai insultata così)dice che si sta distaccando da me (dentro di me ho come un sussulto di gioia, forse se ne va una volta per tutte, lui che non vuole andare via assolutamente da casa, neanche per un breve periodo - l'avevo implorato giorni fa di fare questo). Poi mi addormento, poi mi sveglio alle 3 vado al pc cerco di scoprire qualcos'altro ma non ricordo la sua psw di fb e poi già ho guardato con lui un'ora quelle pagine a partire dal 2009 ma non mi sembrava ci fosse niente...credo abbia cancellato un bel po' di cose,le chat ovviamente anche quelle, cancellate tutte. Cosa cerco, sto lì e rileggo le sue frasi postate sul diario il 15 gennaio "disperatamente felice" poi una frase in arabo e accanto lui che scrive "boh non si capisce cosa vuol dire" ma perchè non posso sapere con esattezza chi è questa donna del mistero? Lui nega ancora che sia la tizia persiana dell'ufficio,continua a dire che è stata una storia di 10 gg senza sesso...insomma continua a mentire e io senza verità non ne esco.


  Un classico. Lui ti tradisce e tu lo allontani con il tuo comportamento... Hai il diritto di conoscere la verità, tuo marito non può cancellare tutto con un colpo di spugna. Non mi quadra questa determinazione nel voler nascondere l'identità della sua fiamma, credo che non sia affatto casuale. Io indagherei prima di tutto su questo, poi comincrei a parlare con lui per capire come possa essere successo. Ma soprattutto smettete di litigare davanti ai figli. Un grosso in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi disorienti.
> Scrivi cose che condivido poi trovi divertenti che dei poveretti in climaterio si scopino delle figlie, le chiamino troie, ci sghignazzino su.


non sono mica una bussola.
 Io sinceramente trovo molto meno poveretto Lothar che viene qua a scherzare e provocare proprio perchè si diverte a vedere reazioni come la tua, di certi pipponi ipocriti (non sto parlando dei tuoi post) scritti, secondo me, per mera autocelebrazione che pure incontrano tanti consensi e che invece a me suscitano profonda amarezza, perchè riesco a vederne solo il fine ultimo, che mi fa stortare il naso anzicheno. 
E non mi permetto nemmeno di criticare chi li trova pregni di significato. 
Ognuno ha il suo punto di vista ed io prendo atto di quelli diversi dal mio.
Non mi sogno neppure di dare del poveretto a nessuno.
Il nick Lothar viene qui ben sapendo come sono accolti certi post, sta li ad aspettare quando arrivano le critiche  e ci si diverte. Non tenta di convincere nessuno. 
Dice di essere un demonio, eh?
Viene lapidato per un 'cornelio' o un 'mal goduto', o per aver, in modo irrispettoso ma con intento parodistico, detto la stessa cosa che, se fosse stata detta da qualche tradita qui con intento astioso e offensivo,volendo rappresentare una realtà , sarebbe passata sotto silenzio.
Ma non ho mai letto una cosa scritta con l'intento di ferire, con cattiveria, da parte sua, mentre nel post che sto quotando, onestamente, ne vedo parecchia.
E, dato che se ci si maschera lo si fa per apparire diversi da ciò che si è,se posso scegliere preferisco chi si maschera da anima nera a chi si maschera da anima candida.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sono mica una bussola.
> Io sinceramente trovo molto meno poveretto Lothar che viene qua a scherzare e provocare proprio perchè si diverte a vedere reazioni come la tua, di certi pipponi ipocriti (non sto parlando dei tuoi post) scritti, secondo me, per mera autocelebrazione che pure incontrano tanti consensi e che invece a me suscitano profonda amarezza, perchè riesco a vederne solo il fine ultimo, che mi fa stortare il naso anzicheno.
> E non mi permetto nemmeno di criticare chi li trova pregni di significato.
> Ognuno ha il suo punto di vista ed io prendo atto di quelli diversi dal mio.
> ...


Ma li mortacci...questo bel sito mi dice che devo darla un po' in giro (istigazione!!!), ma quototi e approvoti!
E anzi, vesto le tue parole di verde!


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma li mortacci...questo bel sito mi dice che devo darla un po' in giro (istigazione!!!), ma quototi e approvoti!
> E anzi, vesto le tue parole di verde!


Dopo di ciò o:
1- si scatenerà l'inferno;
2- il tutto verrà metabolizzato e lasciato cadere ...

Do a 3 il primo ed alla pari il secondo


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sono mica una bussola.
> Io sinceramente trovo molto meno poveretto Lothar che viene qua a scherzare e provocare proprio perchè si diverte a vedere reazioni come la tua, di certi pipponi ipocriti (non sto parlando dei tuoi post) scritti, secondo me, per mera autocelebrazione che pure incontrano tanti consensi e che invece a me suscitano profonda amarezza, perchè riesco a vederne solo il fine ultimo, che mi fa stortare il naso anzicheno.
> E non mi permetto nemmeno di criticare chi li trova pregni di significato.
> Ognuno ha il suo punto di vista ed io prendo atto di quelli diversi dal mio.
> ...


Ammazza che legnata!


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono capitata qui perchè da poco ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. Sposati da 14 anni 3 bambini tutto sembrava sereno finchè mi accorgo di uno strano profumo nel casco che sporadicamente utilizzavo per andare con lui in moto...da lì, la faccio breve, inizio ad avere sospetti e a spiare cell, odorare camicie,controllare il pc...insomma non trovo niente tranne quel maledetto profumo (io non ne porto sono allergica e mi viene l'asma).Lui si sente perseguitato mi vede trasformata io gli faccio scenate per due mesi a partire da febbraio. Continuo a fare ispezioni a sorpresa finchè mi sto quasi per convincere che non c'è nulla finchè in rete non trovo una persona che scrive che con un programmino autoscreenshot ha trovato le mail del marito con una tipa (scatta ogni tot minuti le foto a ciò che viene visualizzato sul pc). Torno a casa scarico il progr e aspetto la sera quando lui ingenuamente si collega e io dietro la porta dello studio prego di non trovare nulla l'indomani ma ahimè dopo che è uscito per andare in ufficio scopro non solo che ha un profilo fb dal 2009 di cui non mi ha detto mai niente con un nome fittizio e poi diverse immagini di chat con una tipa persiana che lo chiama azizam (mio caro) e alla quale lui dice ti amo da impazzire ti amerò per sempre, partiamo insieme (c'è una missione prevista dal suo uff di cui mi aveva parlato...lui che non è mai partito per lavoro), sei bellissima, metti quel vestitino...insomma scusate ma sto tirando tutto fuori di getto perchè non ce la faccio più dal 29 aprile che ho scoperto il tutto. alchè mi presento al suo ufficio gli porto le stampe delle immagini con le chat e lo prendo a schiaffi con enorme soddisfazione. Lui mi convince ad andare a casa e lì mi dice che sono tutte stupidaggini e che la storia dura da solo 10 gg perchè esasperato dalla mia gelosia ha pensato di farmela pagare...io sempre più basita lo voglio cacciare di casa, lui non accetta, dice che ama solo me e che tra lui e quella (so per ceto che è una donna straniera che lavora alla reception del suo ufficio) non c'è niente addirittura nega che sia lei e mi inventa che è una tipa conosciuta per caso al bar sotto l'ufficio (stranamente azizam è lingua farsi lingua persiana). I bambini ci vedono litigare in continuazione io vorrei andare via di casa (lui non vuole che io vada nè vuole andarsene. Vuole fare sesso in continuazione io acconsento perchè mi piace e lo amo ancora ma con la testa mi dico che non lo voglio più.
> A livello sessuale è stato sempre presente (io latitavo per stanchezza antistaminici e mancanza di voglia) e mi ha cercato sempre lo riconosco. Non mi hai mai trattato male. mi faceva sempre complimenti. Tutto il mio sospetto è nato dal profumo nel casco. Sembra assurdo ma ho scoperto il suo lato oscuro per caso se vogliamo(dice che il profilo su fb è per giocare a un gioco - è vero c'erano anche le immagini di quel gioco e che io non volevo ci segnassimo a fb tanti anni fa perciò l'ha fatto di nascosto...ma dal 2009??!! ) e adesso non accetta che ci lasciamo, non ne vuol sentire parlare. Dice che ha troncato la storia e che c'è stato solo un bacio niente sesso. Allora io non ho più fiducia, non so che fare.
> Si sveglia la notte e mi prende la mano mi dice che sono l'unica ma al contempo se dico che è la tizia dell'ufficio e non una che dice lui nega e mi da della matta che inventa.
> ...


Cercate di contenervi davanti ai bambini.

Com'è andata la comunione?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ammazza che legnata!


Ehhhh, capirai.


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehhhh, capirai.


E si ... ma di lunedì mattina ... lascia il segno


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehhhh, capirai.


T'ha bastonato pure a te?


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E si ... ma di lunedì mattina ... lascia il segno


Ma più che altro sarà lei che c'ha il lunatico.....uè Sbriscola, sto a scherzà...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> T'ha bastonato pure a te?


See...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma più che altro sarà lei che c'ha il lunatico.....uè Sbriscola, sto a scherzà...


tranqui.


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See...


Però ti piacerebbe....dai, di la verità....


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dopo di ciò o:
> 1- si scatenerà l'inferno;
> 2- il tutto verrà metabolizzato e lasciato cadere ...
> 
> Do a 3 il primo ed alla pari il secondo


Eh ma razionalizziamo...purtroppo è così!
Sai, nella mia esperienza di vita ho notato quanto quelli che si pongono in un certo modo vengono massacrati dalle "pie donne"...quanto quelle "allegre" vengano massacrate sempre dalle poco prima citate "pie donne"...che si celano dietro questa maschera di perfezione e austerità e "palinculismo" (mi si passi il termine), sempre pronte ad additare, a cercare di mantenere pulita un'immagine della quale fondamentalmente non importa a nessuno, ma che ho notato essere le prime a combinare le peggio cose appena ne hanno occasione. Cosa che ovviamente non verrà mai fuori, perchè sono brave a mantenere quella falsa pulizia davanti alla gente.

Io per alcune mie esperienze e per alcuni miei concetti sono stata tacciata di essere grandissima troia da personaggi simili, che se dovessi raccontare la mia storia con dovizia di particolari stai sicuro che l'immagine che verrebbe fuori non è propriamente di troia...
E quindi quando leggo uno come Lothar, che non conosco, rischio di farmi una risata, niente di più niente di meno...

Il mio è un pensiero generico, rivolto più che altro a quello che ho sempre visto al di fuori di un sito ovviamente...e certi atteggiamenti che ha rilevato Sbriciolata sono davvero molto frequenti.
E sono pochi quelli che preferiscono indossare la veste nera, piuttosto che il manto candido...
Io ho sempre preferito giocare a trovare il buono in queste persone, perchè è più divertente, il marcio che si cela nelle "brave persone" è fin troppo scontato e noioso...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Però ti piacerebbe....dai, di la verità....


Non so. Onestamente mi viene bene il contrario. Oddio, potrebbe sempre essere un'esperienza nuova...


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma razionalizziamo...purtroppo è così!
> Sai, nella mia esperienza di vita ho notato quanto quelli che si pongono in un certo modo vengono massacrati dalle "pie donne"...quanto quelle "allegre" vengano massacrate sempre dalle poco prima citate "pie donne"...che si celano dietro questa maschera di perfezione e austerità e "palinculismo" (mi si passi il termine), sempre pronte ad additare, a cercare di mantenere pulita un'immagine della quale fondamentalmente non importa a nessuno, ma che ho notato essere le prime a combinare le peggio cose appena ne hanno occasione. Cosa che ovviamente non verrà mai fuori, perchè sono brave a mantenere quella falsa pulizia davanti alla gente.
> 
> Io per alcune mie esperienze e per alcuni miei concetti sono stata tacciata di essere grandissima troia da personaggi simili, che se dovessi raccontare la mia storia con dovizia di particolari stai sicuro che l'immagine che verrebbe fuori non è propriamente di troia...
> ...


A palinculismo mi sono fermato  Ho approvato direttamente.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A palinculismo mi sono fermato  Ho approvato direttamente.


Peccato, avessi letto la fine, quando ho detto che il Tuba è brutto e cattivo mi avresti dato rosso!!!


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma razionalizziamo...purtroppo è così!
> Sai, nella mia esperienza di vita ho notato quanto quelli che si pongono in un certo modo vengono massacrati dalle "pie donne"...quanto quelle "allegre" vengano massacrate sempre dalle poco prima citate "pie donne"...che si celano dietro questa maschera di perfezione e austerità e "palinculismo" (mi si passi il termine), sempre pronte ad additare, a cercare di mantenere pulita un'immagine della quale fondamentalmente non importa a nessuno, ma che ho notato essere le prime a combinare le peggio cose appena ne hanno occasione. Cosa che ovviamente non verrà mai fuori, perchè sono brave a mantenere quella falsa pulizia davanti alla gente.
> 
> Io per alcune mie esperienze e per alcuni miei concetti sono stata tacciata di essere grandissima troia da personaggi simili, che se dovessi raccontare la mia storia con dovizia di particolari stai sicuro che l'immagine che verrebbe fuori non è propriamente di troia...
> ...


echenonloso le famose acque chete ... ma così facendo questo scherzetto mi costerà una fortuna :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma razionalizziamo...purtroppo è così!
> Sai, nella mia esperienza di vita ho notato quanto quelli che si pongono in un certo modo vengono massacrati dalle "pie donne"...quanto quelle "allegre" vengano massacrate sempre dalle poco prima citate "pie donne"...che si celano dietro questa maschera di perfezione e austerità e "palinculismo" (mi si passi il termine), sempre pronte ad additare, a cercare di mantenere pulita un'immagine della quale fondamentalmente non importa a nessuno, ma che ho notato essere le prime a combinare le peggio cose appena ne hanno occasione. Cosa che ovviamente non verrà mai fuori, perchè sono brave a mantenere quella falsa pulizia davanti alla gente.
> 
> Io per alcune mie esperienze e per alcuni miei concetti sono stata tacciata di essere grandissima troia da personaggi simili, che se dovessi raccontare la mia storia con dovizia di particolari stai sicuro che l'immagine che verrebbe fuori non è propriamente di troia...
> ...


Il punto più che altro è che per apprezzare uno come il Micione bisogna lasciarsi alle spalle un tot di cervello e, chiaramente, di pesantezza intrinseca nel razionalizzare per forza tutto il mondo secondo il nostro personalissimo sentire. 
A volte il Micione andrebbe preso a scopate sul muso perchè fa il micio cattivo, più spesso è uno talmente sui generis che va preso per quello che è, cioè un Micione arruffone pelosone coccolone.


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranqui.


Devo dire che Madeleine mi ha messo un po' di apprensione. Chissà la comunione?


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma razionalizziamo...purtroppo è così!
> Sai, nella mia esperienza di vita ho notato quanto quelli che si pongono in un certo modo vengono massacrati dalle "pie donne"...quanto quelle "allegre" vengano massacrate sempre dalle poco prima citate "pie donne"...che si celano dietro questa maschera di perfezione e austerità e "palinculismo" (mi si passi il termine), sempre pronte ad additare, a cercare di mantenere pulita un'immagine della quale fondamentalmente non importa a nessuno, ma che ho notato essere le prime a combinare le peggio cose appena ne hanno occasione. Cosa che ovviamente non verrà mai fuori, perchè sono brave a mantenere quella falsa pulizia davanti alla gente.
> 
> Io per alcune mie esperienze e per alcuni miei concetti sono stata tacciata di essere grandissima troia da personaggi simili, che se dovessi raccontare la mia storia con dovizia di particolari stai sicuro che l'immagine che verrebbe fuori non è propriamente di troia...
> ...


Pensa alla salute...


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto più che altro è che per apprezzare uno come il Micione bisogna lasciarsi alle spalle un tot di cervello e, chiaramente, di pesantezza intrinseca nel razionalizzare per forza tutto il mondo secondo il nostro personalissimo sentire.
> A volte il Micione andrebbe preso a scopate sul muso perchè fa il micio cattivo, *più spesso è uno talmente sui generis che va preso per quello che è, cioè un Micione arruffone pelosone coccolone.*


Ossignur ... :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> echenonloso le famose acque chete ... ma così facendo questo scherzetto mi costerà una fortuna :carneval:


Tu istighi la risposta e io non mi tiro indietro quando c'è discussione!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Devo dire che Madeleine mi ha messo un po' di apprensione. Chissà la comunione?


Jon, ma quale apprensione porco te. Apprensione. Sulla comunione ha scritto dopo, leggi invece di stare lì appresso a Sbriciolata con la bavetta che ti cola all'angolo della bocca. Su.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Pensa alla salute...


Ad avercela.


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Jon, ma quale apprensione porco te. Apprensione. Sulla comunione ha scritto dopo, leggi invece di stare lì appresso a Sbriciolata con la bavetta che ti cola all'angolo della bocca. Su.


Veramente mi sono rotto di andare a cercare la roba qua...mi fai un riassunto di come è andata la comunione?


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto più che altro è che per apprezzare uno come il Micione bisogna lasciarsi alle spalle un tot di cervello e, chiaramente, di pesantezza intrinseca nel razionalizzare per forza tutto il mondo secondo il nostro personalissimo sentire.
> A volte il Micione andrebbe preso a scopate sul muso perchè fa il micio cattivo, più spesso è uno talmente sui generis che va preso per quello che è, cioè un Micione arruffone pelosone coccolone.


No, il punto è che bisogna averne di cervello per andare oltre le apparenze e oltre a quello che le persone vogliono far vedere e credere.
E questo vale in tutte le direzioni.


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ad avercela.


Uè....


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, il punto è che bisogna averne di cervello per andare oltre le apparenze e oltre a quello che le persone vogliono far vedere e credere.
> E questo vale in tutte le direzioni.


Mah, certe volte se lo spegni il cervello non sbagli. Vivi meglio, ignorante, ma meglio....


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, il punto è che bisogna averne di cervello per andare oltre le apparenze e oltre a quello che le persone vogliono far vedere e credere.
> E questo vale in tutte le direzioni.


Ma quindi il Micione secondo te è un abile trasformista che da anni gode a farsi legnare scrivendo di troie ed amanti con trent'anni di meno su un forum di tradimento. Averne di cervello, eh?


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Uè....


Vedi, poi mi dici che son puntigliosa e chissà cos'altro.
Faccio un intervento completo e ben scritto e cosa mi si risponde? Pensa alla salute...

Vabbè va...
Ora vi saluto, vado dal medico! 
(ed è vero, non è una presa per culo...:rotfl


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Veramente mi sono rotto di andare a cercare la roba qua...mi fai un riassunto di come è andata la comunione?


Ma sta due pagine dietro. Su [2]. Apprensione.


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi, *poi mi dici che son puntigliosa *e chissà cos'altro.
> Faccio un intervento completo e ben scritto e cosa mi si risponde? Pensa alla salute...
> 
> Vabbè va...
> ...


Ti ho detto cosi? Ho la memoria di una mosca.

Pensa alla salute.:smile:


----------



## madeleine (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> La Comunione è andata.Non vi dico quanto è stato difficile intrattenere ospiti e parenti. Ameno i miei figli con gli amichetti si sono distratti, sono felice solo di questo. Mio marito che davanti a tutti ogni tanto mi dava un bacio (arghh!!!!Falsone). Poi torniamo e lui vola, letteralmente vola a vedere la partita roma juve e mi tel 3 volte e mi manda foto dallo stadio...ma si può vivere così?
> Appena tornato lo affronto.Non tornerò mai più quella di prima sappilo. Mi attacca mi strilla anche mio figlio grande si allea con lui gli dice che dubitavo stesse alla partita, poi la sera mi chiama stronza,troia,  (non mi aveva mai insultata così)dice che si sta distaccando da me (dentro di me ho come un sussulto di gioia, forse se ne va una volta per tutte, lui che non vuole andare via assolutamente da casa, neanche per un breve periodo - l'avevo implorato giorni fa di fare questo).
> Poi mi addormento, poi mi sveglio alle 3 vado al pc cerco di scoprire qualcos'altro ma non ricordo la sua psw di fb e poi già ho guardato con lui un'ora quelle pagine a partire dal 2009 ma non mi sembrava ci fosse niente...credo abbia cancellato un bel po' di cose,le chat ovviamente anche quelle, cancellate tutte.
> Cosa cerco, sto lì e rileggo le sue frasi postate sul diario il 15 gennaio "disperatamente felice" poi una frase in arabo e accanto lui che scrive "boh non si capisce cosa vuol dire" ma perchè non posso sapere con esattezza chi è questa donna del mistero? Lui nega ancora che sia la tizia persiana dell'ufficio,continua a dire che è stata una storia di 10 gg senza sesso...insomma continua a mentire e io senza verità non ne esco.


Mi quoto per chi vuol sapere come è andata...la comunione.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quindi il Micione secondo te è un abile trasformista che da anni gode a farsi legnare scrivendo di troie ed amanti con trent'anni di meno su un forum di tradimento. Averne di cervello, eh?


Ma ti rendi conto di quanto possa essere divertente vedere lo sdegno della gente!? Io me lo immagino che davanti all'indignazione di 3/4 di forum faccia fatica a trattenersi dal ridere!
Sai quante volte mi sono divertita io a farmi passare per cretina? Una miriade, lo facevo anche a scuola, coi professoroni...che poi cadevano puntualmente dal pero.
Con questo voglio dire che io cercherei di andare un attimo oltre a certe cose scritte...e ripeto, io non lo conosco, sono qui da pochissimo...
Parlo più che altro dei soggetti similari che ho conosciuto nella mia vita...e su un forum in passato mi è capitato che mi venissero in privato quelle 4/5 donne che mi mettevano in guardia su un dato soggetto che era visto come mostro, anima nera, traditore seriale, usurpatore di vagine di 30 anni di meno...
E' una delle persone più care che ho conosciuto sul forum...con cui esco piacevolmente ogni tot per cena, che non ha mai mai mai fatto nulla di male. Un signore.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sono mica una bussola.
> Io sinceramente trovo molto meno poveretto Lothar che viene qua a scherzare e provocare proprio perchè si diverte a vedere reazioni come la tua, di certi pipponi ipocriti (non sto parlando dei tuoi post) scritti, secondo me, per mera autocelebrazione che pure incontrano tanti consensi e che invece a me suscitano profonda amarezza, perchè riesco a vederne solo il fine ultimo, che mi fa stortare il naso anzicheno.
> E non mi permetto nemmeno di criticare chi li trova pregni di significato.
> Ognuno ha il suo punto di vista ed io prendo atto di quelli diversi dal mio.
> ...


Su Lothar ho qualche riserva piu di te ma accidenti il resto del post è da quotare, incorniciare e mettere in rilievo.
Sei un grande!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di quanto possa essere divertente vedere lo sdegno della gente!? Io me lo immagino che davanti all'indignazione di 3/4 di forum faccia fatica a trattenersi dal ridere!
> Sai quante volte mi sono divertita io a farmi passare per cretina? Una miriade, lo facevo anche a scuola, coi professoroni...che poi cadevano puntualmente dal pero.
> Con questo voglio dire che io cercherei di andare un attimo oltre a certe cose scritte...e ripeto, io non lo conosco, sono qui da pochissimo...
> Parlo più che altro dei soggetti similari che ho conosciuto nella mia vita...e su un forum in passato mi è capitato che mi venissero in privato quelle 4/5 donne che mi mettevano in guardia su un dato soggetto che era visto come mostro, anima nera, traditore seriale, usurpatore di vagine di 30 anni di meno...
> ...


Il Micio è uno che scrive quello che gli viene in mente. Punto. Magari scrive qui, in anonimato, robe che magari direbbe giusto all'amico con l'amante di trent'anni di meno, ma tanto è. Non è che si diverte a vedere lo sdegno della "gente", è che siccome siamo su un forum della merda non è che gli frega nulla. Non è difficile per un cazzo di nulla il Micione e non è che ci siano chissà quali motivi, se scrive come scrive.
Poi, su chi ti mette in guardia da cosa: diffida di chi in media è più stupido di te.


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> La Comunione è andata.Non vi dico quanto è stato difficile intrattenere ospiti e parenti. Ameno i miei figli con gli amichetti si sono distratti, sono felice solo di questo. Mio marito che davanti a tutti ogni tanto mi dava un bacio (arghh!!!!Falsone). Poi torniamo e lui vola, letteralmente vola a vedere la partita roma juve e mi tel 3 volte e mi manda foto dallo stadio...ma si può vivere così?
> Appena tornato lo affronto.Non tornerò mai più quella di prima sappilo. Mi attacca mi strilla anche mio figlio grande si allea con lui gli dice che dubitavo stesse alla partita, poi la sera mi chiama stronza,troia,  (non mi aveva mai insultata così)dice che si sta distaccando da me (dentro di me ho come un sussulto di gioia, forse se ne va una volta per tutte, lui che non vuole andare via assolutamente da casa, neanche per un breve periodo - l'avevo implorato giorni fa di fare questo).
> Poi mi addormento, poi mi sveglio alle 3 vado al pc cerco di scoprire qualcos'altro ma non ricordo la sua psw di fb e poi già ho guardato con lui un'ora quelle pagine a partire dal 2009 ma non mi sembrava ci fosse niente...credo abbia cancellato un bel po' di cose,le chat ovviamente anche quelle, cancellate tutte.
> Cosa cerco, sto lì e rileggo le sue frasi postate sul diario il 15 gennaio "disperatamente felice" poi una frase in arabo e accanto lui che scrive "boh non si capisce cosa vuol dire" ma perchè non posso sapere con esattezza chi è questa donna del mistero? Lui nega ancora che sia la tizia persiana dell'ufficio,continua a dire che è stata una storia di 10 gg senza sesso...insomma continua a mentire e io senza verità non ne esco.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sta due pagine dietro. Su [2]. Apprensione.


Madeleine, ma vorresti separarti? Oppure è solo un pensiero dettato dalla rabbia del momento? Perchè non vedo a cosa ti servirebbe la verità.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di quanto possa essere divertente vedere lo sdegno della gente!? Io me lo immagino che davanti all'indignazione di 3/4 di forum faccia fatica a trattenersi dal ridere!
> Sai quante volte mi sono divertita io a farmi passare per cretina? Una miriade, lo facevo anche a scuola, coi professoroni...che poi cadevano puntualmente dal pero.
> Con questo voglio dire che io cercherei di andare un attimo oltre a certe cose scritte...e ripeto, io non lo conosco, sono qui da pochissimo...
> Parlo più che altro dei soggetti similari che ho conosciuto nella mia vita...e su un forum in passato mi è capitato che mi venissero in privato quelle 4/5 donne che mi mettevano in guardia su un dato soggetto che era visto come mostro, anima nera, traditore seriale, *usurpatore di vagine di 30 anni di meno...*
> ...


sto male...


----------



## madeleine (12 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Madeleine, ma vorresti separarti? Oppure è solo un pensiero dettato dalla rabbia del momento? Perchè non vedo a cosa ti servirebbe la verità.


la verità è fondamentale per capire se lui è pentito veramente considera che lui è stato scoperto da me non ha mai confessato, non lo avrebbe mai fatto.
Se ti senti veramente un verme dici tutto soprattutto se vuoi che io torni come prima (cosa che mi chiede in continuazione, certo ero buona, mi fidavo ero FELICE, ora almeno una volta al giorno divento una strega con la S maiuscola, sto dimagrendo a vista d'occhio i miei parenti ieri non hanno fatto altro che sottolinearlo).
Non è più vita la mia.
Sabato l'ho obbligato ad aprire fb per fargli scrivere alla tipa un messaggio (ciao mi manchi tanto ho voglia di incontrarti) così perchè la voglio vedere in faccia, ditemi che sono pazza non mi interessa ho il diritto di sapere chi "ama da impazzire"....la tipa non ha risposto fino a poco fa quando lui mi ha scritto una mail in cui dice che lei gli ha risposto così:

_...sei sparito per 2 settimane e  adesso mi mandi messaggio  Ciao?va fanculo


_Ci vogliamo credere? Se l'è inventato lui sto mess_?_Non so più che cacchio pensare._
_


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> la verità è fondamentale per capire se lui è pentito veramente considera che lui è stato scoperto da me non ha mai confessato, non lo avrebbe mai fatto.
> Se ti senti veramente un verme dici tutto soprattutto se vuoi che io torni come prima (cosa che mi chiede in continuazione, certo ero buona, mi fidavo ero FELICE, ora almeno una volta al giorno divento una strega con la S maiuscola, sto dimagrendo a vista d'occhio i miei parenti ieri non hanno fatto altro che sottolinearlo).
> Non è più vita la mia.
> *Sabato l'ho obbligato ad aprire fb per fargli scrivere alla tipa un messaggio* (ciao mi manchi tanto ho voglia di incontrarti) così perchè la voglio vedere in faccia, ditemi che sono pazza non mi interessa ho il diritto di sapere chi "ama da impazzire"....la tipa non ha risposto fino a poco fa quando lui mi ha scritto una mail in cui dice che lei gli ha risposto così:
> ...


E lui lo ha fatto? Minchia.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Poi torniamo e lui vola, letteralmente vola a vedere la partita roma juve e mi tel 3 volte e mi manda foto dallo stadio...ma si può vivere così?


Un pizzico di sdrammatizzazione. 

Elemento fondamentale per capirne la psicologia, di tuo marito intendo, sarebbe quello di sapere se è Gobbo o Romanista.


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> la verità è fondamentale per capire se lui è pentito veramente considera che lui è stato scoperto da me non ha mai confessato, non lo avrebbe mai fatto.
> Se ti senti veramente un verme dici tutto soprattutto se vuoi che io torni come prima (cosa che mi chiede in continuazione, certo ero buona, mi fidavo ero FELICE, ora almeno una volta al giorno divento una strega con la S maiuscola, sto dimagrendo a vista d'occhio i miei parenti ieri non hanno fatto altro che sottolinearlo).
> Non è più vita la mia.
> Sabato l'ho obbligato ad aprire fb per fargli scrivere alla tipa un messaggio (ciao mi manchi tanto ho voglia di incontrarti) così perchè la voglio vedere in faccia, ditemi che sono pazza non mi interessa ho il diritto di sapere chi "ama da impazzire"....la tipa non ha risposto fino a poco fa quando lui mi ha scritto una mail in cui dice che lei gli ha risposto così:
> ...


Guarda, fai bene.
Ti invito a stare attenta perchè, con la stessa facilità con cui è andato a guardarsi la partita al rientro dalla comunione, potrebbe tornare a fare scemenze non appena ti vede tranquilla e sente che il peggio è passato.

Tenta di rabbonirti, e va bene, ma in effetti è il caso di andare a fondo e non mollare per comprendere bene la situazione, soprattutto per capire se lui abbia realmente la capacità di troncare.


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E lui lo ha fatto? Minchia.


Pure io non approvo simili situazioni, però ammetto che può servire.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sto male...


Eppure... 
Giravano storie del terrore! Quando poi le femmine si coalizzano diventano belve!!! 
Io ero la 25enne appena arrivata...lui il cinquantenne affabile...
"tu sei giovane...stai attenta...lui ti manipolerá perché sei piccola..."
Mesi e mesi così, tanto che quando mi ha proposto di vederci gli ho tirato buca clamorosa! 
C'avevo paura, c'avevo!!!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eppure...
> Giravano storie del terrore! Quando poi le femmine si coalizzano diventano belve!!!
> Io ero la 25enne appena arrivata...lui il cinquantenne affabile...
> "tu sei giovane...stai attenta...lui ti manipolerá perché sei piccola..."
> ...


Coalizzazione e competitività, una tragedia.
Arrivo da un pranzo dove ho visto cose che voi umani..  
E poi si domandano perchè mi siederei al tavolo degli uomini


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eppure...
> Giravano storie del terrore! Quando poi le femmine si coalizzano diventano belve!!!
> Io ero la 25enne appena arrivata...lui il cinquantenne affabile...
> "tu sei giovane...stai attenta...lui ti manipolerá perché sei piccola..."
> ...


Ah però ... sei pure una sòla


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

eh la madonna un rosso, giuro che non lo tocco più lotharino bello.giurin giuretta


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ah però ... sei pure una sòla


Ero piccola, dolce e ingenua!
pareva il lupo cattivo!!!
comunque non saremmo stati soli...quindi è stata buca relativa!!!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh la madonna un rosso, giuro che non lo tocco più lotharino bello.giurin giuretta


tranquilla, rosso anche per me...
sto sistema è troppo buffo...


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Coalizzazione e competitività, una tragedia.
> Arrivo da un pranzo dove ho visto cose che voi umani..
> E poi si domandano perchè mi siederei al tavolo degli uomini


Ecco...se ci mettiamo pure la competitività possono aprirsi le danze! 
A me le donne fanno paura!!!


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *tranquilla*, rosso anche per me...
> sto sistema è troppo buffo...


ah beh, allora non mi agito


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco...se ci mettiamo pure la competitività possono aprirsi le danze!
> A me le donne fanno paura!!!


Dopo ci apro un 3d...


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo ci apro un 3d...


Parteciperò volentieri...


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo ci apro un 3d...


Ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Pure io non approvo simili situazioni, però ammetto che può servire.


Ma io non è che disapprovo la miglie, io mi stupisco di sti uomini della merda.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco...se ci mettiamo pure la competitività possono aprirsi le danze!
> A me le donne fanno paura!!!


non gliela posso fare. ancora?
ommm


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

ma abbiate paura delle persone disoneste, degli incapaci, dei vigliacchi in generale, porca miseria...non delle donne.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliela posso fare. ancora?
> ommm


eh lo so...lo so...ci vuol pazienza!


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non è che disapprovo la miglie, io mi stupisco di sti uomini della merda.


T'avevo capito, ed effettivamente c'ha avuto un bel "coraggio". E' solo che la cosa può essere utile a lei per far chiarezza e a lui per tornare sulla terra. Che c'ha la testa nel pallone, letteralmente.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma abbiate paura delle persone disoneste, degli incapaci, dei vigliacchi in generale, porca miseria...non delle donne.


No...i disonesti, gli incapaci e i vigliacchi invece mi fanno moltissima simpatia! Anzi, se non sono almeno 2 delle 3 caratteristiche che hai riportato non li voglio nemmeno nella mua vita.

Vabbe.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No...i disonesti, gli incapaci e i vigliacchi invece mi fanno moltissima simpatia! Anzi, se non sono almeno 2 delle 3 caratteristiche che hai riportato non li voglio nemmeno nella mua vita.
> 
> Vabbe.


quindi?


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi?


Quindi cerchiamo di capire quando si usa parlare con un sorriso e magari si fa una battuta, piuttosto che sottolineare quello che hai sottolineato tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh la madonna un rosso, giuro che non lo tocco più lotharino bello.giurin giuretta


che ci vuoi fare Minerva, c'è chi le cose le dice chiaramente e ne discute a viso aperto, chi preferisce tirare le palline di carta dal banco in fondo.
Secondo me ci si spiega meglio nel primo modo e nel forum come nella vita farsi capire è importante.


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma abbiate paura delle persone disoneste, degli incapaci, dei vigliacchi in generale, porca miseria...non delle donne.


io ci metterei pure i rompicoglioni


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma abbiate paura delle persone disoneste, degli incapaci, dei vigliacchi in generale, porca miseria...non delle donne.


Ma credo che paura fosse ironico..dai Minerva


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> l*a verità è fondamentale per capire se lui è pentito veramente *considera che lui è stato scoperto da me non ha mai confessato, non lo avrebbe mai fatto.
> Se ti senti veramente un verme dici tutto soprattutto se vuoi che io torni come prima (cosa che mi chiede in continuazione, certo ero buona, mi fidavo ero FELICE, ora almeno una volta al giorno divento una strega con la S maiuscola, *sto dimagrendo a vista d'occhio* i miei parenti ieri non hanno fatto altro che sottolinearlo).
> Non è più vita la mia.
> *Sabato l'ho obbligato ad aprire fb per fargli scrivere alla tipa un messaggio* (ciao mi manchi tanto ho voglia di incontrarti) così perchè la voglio vedere in faccia, ditemi che sono pazza non mi interessa ho il diritto di sapere chi "ama da impazzire"....la tipa non ha risposto fino a poco fa quando lui mi ha scritto una mail in cui dice che lei gli ha risposto così:
> ...



Non pensare troppo. 
Sei ancora nel pieno del vortice e continui a cercare il sole.
Cosa ti aspettavi obbligandolo a scrivere sul suo FB un messaggio alla tipa?
Così facendo l'hai solo umiliato. Può farti star bene, può servire a sfogare la tua rabbia, adesso.
Ma non produce alla lunga risultati.
Tu devi cercare di essere migliore dell'altra donna, ma se continui così darai l'aria di una che lo vuole solo soggiogare.
C'è un confine abbastanza sottile tra l'avere un compagno per forza o tenerlo legato a sè per amore o anche solo per affetto. Non superare mai troppo a lungo quel confine.
Devi mantenere la calma. Se ci fosse davvero una storia importante lui ora sarebbe già scappato tra le braccia di lei.
Ma non c'è niente: lui infatti è ancora con te. L'altra quasi sicuramente non se lo fila per niente.
Tu però ora devi pensare solo a stare bene.
Vedrai che tra qualche mese tutta questa storia sarà passata e vi ritroverete nuovamente come prima, o forse anche meglio di prima.
Ma cerca di non stare male. Devi aspettare che gli passi questa sbandata. 
Non litigate, non insultatevi: di queste cose rimangono sempre memoria dopo.
Piuttosto parlatevi seriamente. Preannunciagli tutte le conseguenze che possono scaturire da questa situazione.
Siete adulti, avete 3 figli, è indispensabile un confronto aperto tra voi due che non sia solo uno scambio di epiteti.
Te lo dico: al 90% è solo una sbandata dell'età. Ci sono passati in tanti. Si risolve.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che ci vuoi fare Minerva, c'è chi le cose le dice chiaramente e ne discute a viso aperto, chi preferisce tirare le palline di carta dal banco in fondo.
> Secondo me ci si spiega meglio nel primo modo e nel forum come nella vita farsi capire è importante.


sai che non tiho capita?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No...i disonesti, gli incapaci e i vigliacchi invece mi fanno moltissima simpatia! Anzi, se non sono almeno 2 delle 3 caratteristiche che hai riportato non li voglio nemmeno nella mua vita.
> 
> Vabbe.


beh insomma, fai delle belle pesche


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi cerchiamo di capire quando si usa parlare con un sorriso e magari si fa una battuta, piuttosto che sottolineare quello che hai sottolineato tu.


era una battuta?
mi pareva di aver letto già altre volte il tuo pensiero in questo senso.nel caso ti chiedo scusa riservandomi però di farti notare le future argomentazioni che andrai a fare in merito
se lo pensi veramente sostieni le tue idee , se scherzi immagino che non sosterrai la cosa nell'eventuale tred di farfalla


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma credo che paura fosse ironico..dai Minerva


Eh...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non tiho capita?


lo dico semplicemente:
quando non sono d'accordo con un post lo dico, se ne discute, ci si capisce meglio.
Non ha senso per me dare un rosso, anonimo poi.
Ma è un discorso che abbiamo già fatto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo dico semplicemente:
> quando non sono d'accordo con un post lo dico, se ne discute, ci si capisce meglio.
> Non ha senso per me dare un rosso, anonimo poi.
> Ma è un discorso che abbiamo già fatto.


condivido nel modo più assoluto.qui ne ho avuti due e ci stava senz'altro...però avere due righe era più logico.
ma ci ho rinunciato


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Guarda, fai bene.
> Ti invito a stare attenta perchè, *con la stessa facilità con cui è andato a guardarsi la partita* al rientro dalla comunione, potrebbe tornare a fare scemenze non appena ti vede tranquilla e sente che il peggio è passato.
> 
> Tenta di rabbonirti, e va bene, ma in effetti è il caso di andare a fondo e non mollare per comprendere bene la situazione, soprattutto per capire se lui abbia realmente la capacità di troncare.


Per certi uomini la partita non è proprio secondaria...


PS E questo sarebbe un traditore seriale?
Brutto, pantofolaio (secondo la moglie), incapace di rinunciare alla partita neppure in questi casi, probabilmente abitudinario, asservito alla moglie tanto da iscriversi a Facebook di nascosto e a scrivere un messaggio sotto costrizione all'amante?
Ma questo non ha neppure il dna di un traditore seriale. Non dico l'esperienza e la furbizia... ma neppure la genetica....


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per certi uomini la partita non è proprio secondaria...
> 
> 
> PS E questo sarebbe un traditore seriale?
> Pantofolaio, incapace di rinunciare alla partita neppure in questi casi, probabilmente abitudinario, asservito alla moglie tanto da iscriversi a Facebook di nascosto?


Madonna Danny, porca puttana. Neanche se ti passasse sopra con trattore diresti che tua moglie è una testa di cazzo.


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Per certi uomini la partita non è proprio secondaria*...
> 
> 
> PS E questo sarebbe un traditore seriale?
> Pantofolaio, incapace di rinunciare alla partita neppure in questi casi, probabilmente abitudinario, asservito alla moglie tanto da iscriversi a Facebook di nascosto?


Pensa te, ma io non posso parlare perchè il calcio non mi interessa minimamente.

Concordo sull'identikit del marito. Va comunque riportato sulla terra, in qualche modo. Insomma va aiutato, glielo dici tu a Madeleine? :mrgreen:


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna Danny, porca puttana. Neanche se ti passasse sopra con trattore diresti che tua moglie è una testa di cazzo.



La conosci così bene? Meglio di me?
Uhm... la conosci da quello che hai letto frettolosamente, lo sfogo di uno che stava in ansia?
JB... Lothar ha detto una cosa giusta, poi è stato lapidato perché è il male assoluto - troppo sincero.
Dopo 25 anni che stai con una persona... può capitare. 
A me come a lei. Alzi la mano chi non ha mai (e dico mai) avuto desideri di questo tipo.
E quanto ha faticato per reprimerli... 
(almeno fino al giorno in cui non riesci a farlo...)
Quindi... teste di cazzo entrambi.
E di certo non siamo soli.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La conosci così bene? Meglio di me?
> Uhm... la conosci da quello che hai letto frettolosamente, lo sfogo di uno che stava in ansia?
> JB... Lothar ha detto una cosa giusta.
> Dopo 25 anni che stai con una persona... può capitare.
> ...


no e' che a volte mi sembri un po troppo permissivo....ma se anche tu stai facendo gli stessi errori di tua moglie.....scusa ma non veo vantaggi se non il voler restare insieme a tutti i costi no matter what


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La conosci così bene? Meglio di me?
> Uhm... la conosci da quello che hai letto frettolosamente, lo sfogo di uno che stava in ansia?
> JB... Lothar ha detto una cosa giusta.
> Dopo 25 anni che stai con una persona... può capitare.
> ...


Ma il problema è che tu applichi lo stesso metro di misura che usi con tua moglie praticamente con chiunque scriva qui e sia in una situazione anche vagamente simile alla tua. Il che, capirai bene, la dice lunga sul fatto che tra i due, te e tua moglie, lei è la testa di cazzo e tu sei, non testa di cazzo, ma quello che abbozza. Che poi possa capitare sono perfettamente d'accordo, sulle modalità con le quali poi si svolgono le cose molto meno, e se è vero che mi è capitato di leggere robe allucinanti per giustificare tua moglie tipo "sospensione della realtà" o cose così, è anche vero che quando scrivi ste robe riferite agli altri mi viene da mettere mano alla pistola, come diceva il vecchio Goebbels. Vabbè.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

jo in pratica è qui per parlare della nostra parte peggiore e farci riflettere sui nostri disagi interiori.
propongo una paghetta per lui


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no e' che a volte *mi sembri un po troppo permissivo*....ma se anche tu stai facendo gli stessi errori di tua moglie.....scusa ma non veo vantaggi se non il voler restare insieme a tutti i costi no matter what



No, no: nessun errore.
Non sto facendo nulla. Il concetto che voglio esprimere è un altro.
Il matrimonio non è una prigione in cui uno permette all'altro qualcosa.
Il matrimonio è stare insieme perché si ha voglia e desiderio di farlo.
Poi ognuno dei due è una persona con i suoi desideri che possono anche entrare a volte in conflitto con l'altra persona.
Di regola non è opportuno farlo: ma può capitare. Soprattutto durante tutto l'arco di una vita.
In tutta questa cosa sono riuscito a capire mia moglie perché anch'io come lei sono fatto allo stesso modo.
Perché quand'eravamo ragazzi abbiamo avuto storie con altre persone... ma la vita è lunga.
Lei è la miglior donna che ho trovato lungo la mia strada nella mia vita. La migliore che mi abbia voluto.
Mi piace. E' la madre di mia figlia che adoro. E' una donna intelligente.
E sono felice ora al suo fianco.
Che, sono stato scemo?
No, sapevo cosa volevo. Qui mi sono sfogato e quando ci si sfoga si dicono cose che altri interpretano in maniera diversa... ma che noi sappiamo bene che significato hanno.
Hanno il significato di chi in un certo momento della vita si trova in preda a un vortice e viene portato via dalla spirale del vento.
Se sopravvivi, prima o poi tornerai a terra.
Ecco: ora sono a terra. Con i piedi ben saldi. E rileggo quello che è accaduto in maniera diversa.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no: nessun errore.
> Non sto facendo nulla. Il concetto che voglio esprimere è un altro.
> Il matrimonio non è una prigione in cui uno permette all'altro qualcosa.
> Il matrimonio è stare insieme perché si ha voglia e desiderio di farlo.
> ...


Tu vuoi lei. a qualunque costo Danny, e ci sarebbe anche una remota possibilita che tu ti sia convinto di essere come lei per tenere il passo, ma io non penso che tu sia come lei....
che poi tu stia bene adesso e che insime abbiate trovato un equilibrio buon per voi, sono stra felice, ma in tutti questi mesi che ti ho letto , non ho mai avuto la sensazione che tu sia come lei


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il problema è che *tu applichi lo stesso metro di misura che usi con tua moglie praticamente con chiunque scriva qui* e sia in una situazione anche vagamente simile alla tua. Il che, capirai bene, la dice lunga sul fatto che tra i due, te e tua moglie, lei è la testa di cazzo e tu sei, non testa di cazzo, ma quello che abbozza. Che poi possa capitare sono perfettamente d'accordo, sulle modalità con le quali poi si svolgono le cose molto meno, e se è vero che mi è capitato di leggere robe allucinanti per giustificare tua moglie tipo "sospensione della realtà" o cose così, è anche vero che quando scrivi ste robe riferite agli altri mi viene da mettere mano alla pistola, come diceva il vecchio Goebbels. Vabbè.



Ognuno di noi applica il suo personalissimo metro di giudizio che prende spunto principalmente dalla sua storia.
Ognuno di noi, JB.
Qui si tratta solo di punti di vista diversi. Non di metodi diversi.
Quando sento le parole "separatevi" ripetute come un mantra ad ogni tradimento annunciato, sventato, scoperto... mi si accapona la pelle.
C'è la comunione di un bambino, altri due bimbi... e due genitori dovrebbero separarsi per... per cosa?
Per del profumo trovato in un casco, un facebook fatto principalmente per un giochino e forse un bacio?
Perché altre cose non mi sembra siano venute fuori ancora...
Io cerco sempre di convincere le persone ad abbassare le armi mentre tanti desiderano che vengano invece inastate... in un forum non si possono dire tutti le stesse cose... e neppure giocare con le vite degli altri sfogando le frustrazioni delle nostre.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Tu vuoi lei. a qualunque costo Danny, e ci sarebbe anche una remota possibilita che *tu ti sia convinto di essere come le*i per tenere il passo, *ma io non penso che tu sia come lei.*...
> che poi tu stia bene adesso e che insime abbiate trovato un equilibrio buon per voi, sono stra felice, ma in tutti questi mesi che ti ho letto , non ho mai avuto la sensazione che tu sia come lei



Allora.... lei è come me.
:mrgreen:
Scherzo... giusto per non appesantire troppo la cosa...
Non hai letto lei, hai letto solo me. Quindi sai solo di me.
Certo lei è diversa.
Ognuno di noi è diverso dal proprio compagno.
Ma in tante cose ci assomigliamo. *Siamo cresciuti praticamente insieme*. Smussandoci un poco.
Questo aiuta a comprenderci. Anche nei momenti in cui ci allontaniamo.
Tra di noi non c'è solo equilibrio ritrovato. Ci vogliamo bene, e spesso stiamo bene insieme.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Allora.... lei è come me.
> :mrgreen:
> Scherzo... giusto per non appesantire troppo la cosa...
> Non hai letto lei, hai letto solo me. Quindi sai solo di me.
> ...


ma se voi due foste stati uguali Danny non saresti stato come stavi all inizio, suvvia...
ti saresti fatto una risata e poi una bella sega e forse qui non ci saresti nemmeno entrato...
tu forse ora tendi a dimenticare ma io mi ricordo che stavi male.
inoltre si, leggo solo te, "conosco" solo te, ma anche lei attraverso le tue parole, per come la vivi e la vedi tu....se non posso fare nemmenoaffidamento su quello vuol dire che sei il primo a non sapere chi e' tua moglie...

ot per fantastica

mi sto andando a tatuare il tuo avatar


----------



## Eliade (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> la verità è fondamentale per capire se lui è pentito veramente considera che lui è stato scoperto da me non ha mai confessato, non lo avrebbe mai fatto.
> Se ti senti veramente un verme dici tutto soprattutto se vuoi che io torni come prima (cosa che mi chiede in continuazione, certo ero buona, mi fidavo ero FELICE, ora almeno una volta al giorno divento una strega con la S maiuscola, sto dimagrendo a vista d'occhio i miei parenti ieri non hanno fatto altro che sottolinearlo).
> Non è più vita la mia.
> Sabato l'ho obbligato ad aprire fb per fargli scrivere alla tipa un messaggio (ciao mi manchi tanto ho voglia di incontrarti) così perchè la voglio vedere in faccia, ditemi che sono pazza non mi interessa ho il diritto di sapere chi "ama da impazzire"....la tipa non ha risposto fino a poco fa quando lui mi ha scritto una mail in cui dice che lei gli ha risposto così:
> ...


 Beh ma scusa, ti rendi conto che dalla risposta di lei, si evince chiaramente un rapporto decisamente più intimo di quello che ti ha detto?
Senza contare che hai dato a lei la possibilità di avvicinarlo ancora...


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh ma scusa, ti rendi conto che dalla risposta di lei, si evince chiaramente un rapporto decisamente più intimo di quello che ti ha detto?
> Senza contare che hai dato a lei la possibilità di avvicinarlo ancora...


Tanto intimo da non sapere neppure perché è sparito per due settimane...
ma la moglie non aveva contattato la donna ritenuta l'amante?
Allora non è lei.

PS Una vera "signora" la presunta amante.


----------



## Eliade (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> La Comunione è andata.Non vi dico quanto è stato difficile intrattenere ospiti e parenti. Ameno i miei figli con gli amichetti si sono distratti, sono felice solo di questo. Mio marito che davanti a tutti ogni tanto mi dava un bacio (arghh!!!!Falsone). Poi torniamo e lui vola, letteralmente vola a vedere la partita roma juve e mi tel 3 volte e mi manda foto dallo stadio...ma si può vivere così?
> Appena tornato lo affronto.Non tornerò mai più quella di prima sappilo. Mi attacca mi strilla anche mio figlio grande si allea con lui gli dice che dubitavo stesse alla partita, poi la sera mi chiama stronza,troia,  (non mi aveva mai insultata così)dice che si sta distaccando da me (dentro di me ho come un sussulto di gioia, forse se ne va una volta per tutte, lui che non vuole andare via assolutamente da casa, neanche per un breve periodo - l'avevo implorato giorni fa di fare questo).
> Poi mi addormento, poi mi sveglio alle 3 vado al pc cerco di scoprire qualcos'altro ma non ricordo la sua psw di fb e poi già ho guardato con lui un'ora quelle pagine a partire dal 2009 ma non mi sembrava ci fosse niente...credo abbia cancellato un bel po' di cose,le chat ovviamente anche quelle, cancellate tutte.
> Cosa cerco, sto lì e rileggo le sue frasi postate sul diario il 15 gennaio "disperatamente felice" poi una frase in arabo e accanto lui che scrive "boh non si capisce cosa vuol dire" ma perchè non posso sapere con esattezza chi è questa donna del mistero? Lui nega ancora che sia la tizia persiana dell'ufficio,continua a dire che è stata una storia di 10 gg senza sesso...insomma continua a mentire e io senza verità non ne esco.


Mah...


----------



## Eliade (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tanto intimo da non sapere neppure perché è sparito per due settimane...
> ma la moglie non aveva contattato la donna ritenuta l'amante?
> Allora non è lei.


Nel senso che la donna era abituata a ricevere certi messaggi da lui.
Comunque nel messaggio di risposta non specifica che non sa perché è sparito, ma solo che è sparito per due settimane senza farsi sentire.
La moglie aveva contattato l'ipotetica amante, ma lei le aveva assicurato che non aveva nulla da pretendere da un 50enne.


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi applica il suo personalissimo metro di giudizio che prende spunto principalmente dalla sua storia.
> Ognuno di noi, JB.
> Qui si tratta solo di punti di vista diversi. Non di metodi diversi.
> Quando sento le parole "separatevi" ripetute come un mantra ad ogni tradimento annunciato, sventato, scoperto... mi si accapona la pelle.
> ...



Ciao

no, non tutti. Tendo molto a provare di capire il metro di misura di chi scrive. 
Non si sta parlando della nostra / mia vita ... solo così ... 

sienne


----------



## madeleine (12 Maggio 2014)

Grazie Danny sei di conforto come pochi intorno a me. Sì la mia intenzione era umiliarlo ultimamente sto esagerando è vero sembro una moglie terribile, autoritaria e vendicativa. Invece sono una che brancola nel buio ma caparbia perchè voglio andare fino in fondo,sapere,sapere e ancora sapere anche se mi farà stare malissimo.. oddio non è che ora stia meglio.

So che lo voglio perdonare ma cerco un modo per tornare serena e credergli nuovamente. 

E' juventino (per chi lo voleva sapere).


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma se voi due foste stati uguali Danny non saresti stato come stavi all inizio, suvvia...
> *ti saresti fatto una risata *e poi una bella sega e forse qui non ci saresti nemmeno entrato...
> tu forse ora tendi a dimenticare ma io mi ricordo che stavi male.
> inoltre si, leggo solo te, "conosco" solo te, ma *anche lei attraverso le tue parole,* per come la vivi e la vedi tu....se non posso fare nemmenoaffidamento su quello vuol dire che sei il primo a non sapere chi e' tua moglie...
> ...


Non si conoscono mai le persone attraverso le parole di un'altra. Men che meno quando chi parla è pesantemente influenzato da un'accentuata negatività e una forte componente ansiosa dovuta alla contingenza.
Non mi sono fatto una risata per lo stesso motivo per cui neppure mia moglie nella stessa situazione se la sarebbe fatta. A nessuno dei due fa piacere un tradimento. O lascia indifferenti.
Ma ovviamente chi prende la sbandata non riesce, come sempre, a rendersi conto di quello che può produrre nell'altro. E l'altro non si capacita di come non possa rendersene conto.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non si conoscono mai le persone attraverso le parole di un'altra. Men che meno quando chi parla è pesantemente influenzato da un'accentuata negatività e una forte componente ansiosa dovuta alla contingenza.
> Non mi sono fatto una risata per lo stesso motivo per cui neppure mia moglie nella stessa situazione se la sarebbe fatta. A nessuno dei due fa piacere un tradimento. O lascia indifferenti.
> Ma ovviamente chi prende la sbandata non riesce, come sempre, a rendersi conto di quello che può produrre nell'altro. E l'altro non si capacita di come non possa rendersene conto.


mmm....be non sempre....io sono dell idea che quando NON CI SI VUOL RENDERE CONTO di quello che si fa, l amore se ne e' gia andato.....
e se ti dicessi che io non riesco a rendermi conto di quanto tu possa aver sopportato? perche non ci e' nadata leggera...


----------



## madeleine (12 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh ma scusa, ti rendi conto che dalla risposta di lei, si evince chiaramente un rapporto decisamente più intimo di quello che ti ha detto?
> Senza contare che hai dato a lei la possibilità di avvicinarlo ancora...


Sia pure, la volevo vedere in faccia, se accettava.Se vogliono stare insieme difficilmente posso impedirglielo. Magari ha accettato e ora se la sta ripassando in un albergo. Non mi stupirebbe da come ha reagito lui stanotte, stavolta mi ha veramente maltrattato della serie adesso vedrai che sono capace di andare fino in fondo. Diciamo che sono pronta a tutto.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nel senso che la donna era abituata a ricevere certi messaggi da lui.
> Comunque nel messaggio di risposta non specifica che non sa perché è sparito, ma solo che è sparito per due settimane senza farsi sentire.
> La moglie aveva contattato l'ipotetica amante, ma lei le aveva assicurato che non aveva nulla da pretendere da un 50enne.


Vero la prima. 
... nel secondo caso se lei fosse stata interessata a lui veramente, sarebbe stata ben d'accordo di starsene tranquilla per due settimane per far passare la bufera...
invece lui è sparito senza dir nulla... e lei non lo ha contattato per chiedergli il motivo...
magari è la tipa che è incazzata con lui per essere stata coinvolta dalla moglie, e lui non si è scusato, per cui lei alla fine lo ha mandato fanculo. Una reazione un po' energica... quando due sono amanti... si mette in conto che si possa anche sparire per cause di forze maggiori... qui invece arriva subito un fanculo.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Grazie Danny sei di conforto come pochi intorno a me. Sì la mia intenzione era umiliarlo ultimamente sto esagerando è vero sembro una moglie terribile, autoritaria e vendicativa. Invece sono una che brancola nel buio ma caparbia perchè voglio andare fino in fondo,sapere,sapere e ancora sapere anche se mi farà stare malissimo.. oddio non è che ora stia meglio.
> 
> So che lo voglio perdonare ma cerco un modo per tornare serena e credergli nuovamente.
> 
> E' juventino (per chi lo voleva sapere).



Ti capisco.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mmm....be non sempre....io sono dell idea che quando NON CI SI VUOL RENDERE CONTO di quello che si fa, l amore se ne e' gia andato.....
> e se ti dicessi che io non riesco a rendermi conto di quanto tu possa aver sopportato? *perche non ci e' nadata leggera...*


Per niente.
Lei è così. Quello che pensa lo dice senza troppe elucubrazioni.
E senza pensare alle conseguenze.
Lo dice e basta. E' sempre stata così. 
Anche quando era ragazza. 
E questo fa soffrire, lo so.
Ma allo stesso tempo permette di affrontare la cosa senza troppe dietrologie.
Prima o poi le cose escono, a volte lapidarie.
Comunque riguardo a quel periodo lei commenta che "era fuori".


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per niente.
> Lei è così. Quello che pensa lo dice senza troppe elucubrazioni.
> E senza pensare alle conseguenze.
> Lo dice e basta. E' sempre stata così.
> ...


----------



## madeleine (12 Maggio 2014)

Dunque a quanto pare non se la sta ripassando in albergo gli ho scritto sms "non mi mandi una foto adesso?" come invece aveva fatto ieri dallo stadio e tac me l'ha mandata lui e un collega per strada in pausa pranzo.

Sono proprio una cogliona, lo ammetto.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh insomma, fai delle belle pesche


Ognuno ha le proprie perversioni!!


----------



## Tobia (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh la madonna un rosso, giuro che non lo tocco più lotharino bello.giurin giuretta





Nicka ha detto:


> tranquilla, rosso anche per me...
> sto sistema è troppo buffo...



idem:  ho preso un rosso per la battuta su lothar.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non e' una giustificazione.
> ma cmq deve star bene a te. tu sei sicuro al 100% che non risuccederas piu?
> e qualora succedesse.....continuerai a giustificarla?


ma come fa a rispondere a questa domanda?
sarà il tempo a confermare o smentire e francamente io auguro a questa famiglia che le cose continuino bene.
di ottimale ci sono il buon senso pragmatico di danny e la schiettezza della moglie


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> era una battuta?
> mi pareva di aver letto già altre volte il tuo pensiero in questo senso.nel caso ti chiedo scusa riservandomi però di farti notare le future argomentazioni che andrai a fare in merito
> se lo pensi veramente sostieni le tue idee , se scherzi immagino che non sosterrai la cosa nell'eventuale tred di farfalla


Guarda che non è necessario tu mi faccia notare le mie future argomentazioni...pensa pure alle tue, che finchè non cadiamo nell'offesa, nell'oscenità, ogni argomentazione è sempre valida e non è necessario correre dietro alle persone per far notare quello che dicono.
Sostengo sempre le mie idee e, come si è detto, non sono una delle persone che si nascondono dietro un verde o un rosso. Quando leggerò quello che ha da dire Farfalla lo sosterrò se lo riterrò opportuno e se sarà conforme al mio pensiero, se invece col mio pensiero non c'entrerà nulla dirò la mia in ogni caso e si discuterà, come sempre.

Quello che ho scritto e per la qual cosa mi hai dato una risposta a mio parere un po' forzata era ovviamente una battuta, ero assolutamente ironica.
Io non ragiono in comportimenti stagni suddividendo le persone in maschi e femmine, ragiono sempre guardando il singolo e quello che il singolo mi trasmette.
Per il resto si parla e si ragiona in maniera generica, senza riferimenti a nessuno in specifico.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> danny ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Per niente.
> ...


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Dunque a quanto pare non se la sta ripassando in albergo gli ho scritto sms "non mi mandi una foto adesso?" come invece aveva fatto ieri dallo stadio e tac me l'ha mandata lui e un collega per strada in pausa pranzo.
> 
> Sono proprio una cogliona, lo ammetto.



Ma no, è che si tende a vedere naturalmente più di quello che c'è.
E' normale. Quando crolla la fiducia... si vede tutto nero.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> miss caciotta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono sicuro ora che lei cerca me. Che lui non c'è più da mesi.
> ...


----------



## Tobia (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Dunque a quanto pare non se la sta ripassando in albergo gli ho scritto sms "non mi mandi una foto adesso?" come invece aveva fatto ieri dallo stadio e tac me l'ha mandata lui e un collega per strada in pausa pranzo.



Non voglio farti venire ulteriori dubbi, ma è giusto non lasciare nulla al caso: ci sono software per iphone leggeri e facili da usare che permettono ottimi e velocissimi fotomontaggi.


----------



## madeleine (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> miss caciotta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono sicuro ora che lei cerca me. Che lui non c'è più da mesi.
> ...


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Non voglio farti venire ulteriori dubbi, ma è giusto non lasciare nulla al caso: ci sono software per iphone leggeri e facili da usare che permettono ottimi e velocissimi fotomontaggi.
> 
> View attachment 8557View attachment 8558


Sì vabbè, ma così non si campa più però...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Non voglio farti venire ulteriori dubbi, ma è giusto non lasciare nulla al caso: ci sono software per iphone leggeri e facili da usare che permettono ottimi e velocissimi fotomontaggi.
> 
> View attachment 8557View attachment 8558


dai su, mica ha scoperto che ha una relazione con un delfino.


----------



## madeleine (12 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Non voglio farti venire ulteriori dubbi, ma è giusto non lasciare nulla al caso: ci sono software per iphone leggeri e facili da usare che permettono ottimi e velocissimi fotomontaggi.
> 
> View attachment 8557View attachment 8558


Ehehehehe! ha un vecchio nokia 7210 che a malapena manda mms e poi non è in grado di grandi manovre tecnologiche...io sono molto più brava ma questo l'ho già detto in passato


----------



## Etrusco (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non pensare troppo.
> Sei ancora nel pieno del vortice e continui a cercare il sole.
> Cosa ti aspettavi obbligandolo a scrivere sul suo FB un messaggio alla tipa?
> Così facendo l'hai solo umiliato. Può farti star bene, può servire a sfogare la tua rabbia, adesso.
> ...




Scusa Danny, non conosco la tua storia...ma tu parli da tradito o da traditore?


----------



## madeleine (12 Maggio 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Scusa Danny, non conosco la tua storia...ma tu parli da tradito o da traditore?


Lascialo parlare ti prego le sue parole sono un balsamo per il mio animo tormentato.:angelo:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi applica il suo personalissimo metro di giudizio che prende spunto principalmente dalla sua storia.
> Ognuno di noi, JB.
> Qui si tratta solo di punti di vista diversi. Non di metodi diversi.
> Quando sento le parole "separatevi" ripetute come un mantra ad ogni tradimento annunciato, sventato, scoperto... mi si accapona la pelle.
> ...


Ma no. Non è così. Quello di usare la tua personalissima storia come chiave di lettura per le altre è, non a caso, una minchiata. Tua e di chi lo fa, per inciso, dato che non è la prima volta che scrivo di quest'argomento in particolare.
Poi: abbassare le armi mica funziona sempre e non è detto che sia la cosa più giusta da fare in assoluto. Va valutato caso per caso, semmai. Tu che scrivi che ti si accappona la pelle anche solo a leggere un punto di vista diverso dal tuo in merito in realtà mi stai anche dando implicitamente ragione, cioè: il tuo non è buon senso, come diceva quell'altra cerebroguasta di Minni, è incapacità di fare altro, di agire in un altro modo. E' diverso. E per quello quando leggo certe tue uscite mi si accappona la pelle, esattamente.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma no. Non è così. Quello di usare la tua personalissima storia come chiave di lettura per le altre è, non a caso, una minchiata. Tua e di chi lo fa, per inciso, dato che non è la prima volta che scrivo di quest'argomento in particolare.
> Poi: abbassare le armi mica funziona sempre e non è detto che sia la cosa più giusta da fare in assoluto. Va valutato caso per caso, semmai. Tu che scrivi che ti si accappona la pelle anche solo a leggere un punto di vista diverso dal tuo in merito in realtà mi stai anche dando implicitamente ragione, cioè: *il tuo non è buon senso, come diceva quell'altra cerebroguasta di Minni, è incapacità di fare altro,* di agire in un altro modo. E' diverso. E per quello quando leggo certe tue uscite mi si accappona la pelle, esattamente.


E' esattamente così per tutti, non credi?
Ognuno di noi ha delle capacità e delle attitudini che non possono variare.
Tu non sei da meno, nella tua soggettività. 
Conoscerci è necessario per fare delle scelte che sono quelle adeguate per noi, non quelle che gli altri credono migliori.
La libertà nostra è anche quella di essere diversi dagli altri e indipendenti dai loro giudizi. E di scegliere secondo questi parametri.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Lascialo parlare ti prego le sue parole sono un balsamo per il mio animo tormentato.:angelo:



E' esattamente quello l'obiettivo e mi fa piacere di riuscirci in qualche modo.
Io non ti conosco, non posso esserti d'aiuto per definire cosa sta accadendo, ma mi identifico nei tormenti che stai vivendo. E mi piace pensare che, come è accaduto a me, possano un giorno finire senza conseguenze troppo devastanti. 
E' un'iniezione di ottimismo che reputo necessaria. Avendo in mente la probabilità di un finale "positivo" si riesce di più a passare questi momenti che non esito a definire "drammatici".
Io ho trascorso notti insonni, ho perso parecchi chili, mi sono dannato a capire, spiare... ho sofferto alle "rivelazioni" di mia moglie... credimi... mi sono sfogato su queste pagine perché non è facile parlarne altrove.... 
Nella vita tutto poi, lo sai, passa.
In qualche modo le cose passeranno. Cerchiamo di fare in modo che se ne esca nella migliore maniera possibile.
Non siamo più giovanissimi e, mi sembra di averlo capito dalle tue parole, la vita di prima ci stava bene, no?
Diamo il giusto peso a quanto è accaduto.
Io credo - e spero - non sia nulla di così pesante.
Una sbandata. Forse.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Ehehehehe! *ha un vecchio nokia 7210 *che a malapena manda mms e poi non è in grado di grandi manovre tecnologiche...io sono molto più brava ma questo l'ho già detto in passato


Niente smartphone!
Niente What'app né chat o facebook!
Fantastico!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *E' esattamente così per tutti, non credi?
> *Ognuno di noi ha delle capacità e delle attitudini che non possono variare.
> Tu non sei da meno, nella tua soggettività.
> Conoscerci è necessario per fare delle scelte che sono quelle adeguate per noi, non quelle che gli altri credono migliori.
> La libertà nostra è anche quella di essere diversi dagli altri e indipendenti dai loro giudizi. E di scegliere secondo questi parametri.


No. Affatto, no. Se ti pisciano in testa non puoi metterti, da solo, a credere che stia piovendo perchè di tuo non sei capace di spostarti. No, o meglio, puoi anche farlo, ma senza fare infiniti ragionamenti e contorsioni mentali convincendoti che dopo tutto è meglio così, che magari se uno si sposta prende freddo e dopo la doccia arriva pure il raffreddore, perchè altrimenti sei pure un ipocrita, anzitutto con te stesso e poi con gli altri che te lo fanno notare. Non sono TUTTI come sei tu, Danny. Non è ESATTAMENTE così per tutti. Se tu sei limitato in un senso, c'è chi non lo è affatto. O peggio di te, per dire. Il mondo è vario. E non è che il fatto che tu abbia delle attitudini piuttosto che altre di per sè basta a "giustificare" come ti comporti in generale. Anche perchè, ripeto, finchè si tratta della tua vita, affari tuoi. Quando poi però parli di altri, allora forse prima di farti accapponare la pelle dovresti pensarci un attimo e valutare un po' meglio. Non parlo di questo caso specifico ma, appunto, in generale. Altrimenti potremo anche dire che tua moglie più che schietta, sempre come diceva prima quella cafona di Minni, è una grandissima testa di cazzo e tu un povero demente che stava lì ad ascoltare premuroso mentre lei gli raccontava di quanto e come era grande il cazzo di quello che se l'è scopata in motel, salvo poi inventarsi, con te a darle manforte, sta cosa della "sospensione dalla realtà" che è una roba da ricovero immediato, per te eh, che lei ci marcia, dove tu ci credi pure, e se non ci credi, peggio ancora, VUOI crederci. 
Capirai bene che applicare sto metro a tutti, come fai tu e come hai ammesso, è follia. Lo sputtanamento totale/globale, stendersi completamente a pelle di leopardo per farsi calpestare come un zerbino. Cioè, tutto quello che scrivi agli altri, non può venire da uno che prende QUEL SUO COMPORTAMENTO come metro di paragone. E che cazzo, va bene che il tradimento può capitare (e lo dici a me?), ma cazzo, che minchia di valore intrinseco vuoi che abbia l'opinione di uno che s'è fatto inculare ed inculare ripetutamente dal coniuge quando scrive che è bello? Oh?


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Non voglio farti venire ulteriori dubbi, ma è giusto non lasciare nulla al caso: ci sono software per iphone leggeri e facili da usare che permettono ottimi e velocissimi fotomontaggi.
> 
> View attachment 8557View attachment 8558


ossignur che vita difficile:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Affatto, no. Se ti pisciano in testa non puoi metterti, da solo, a credere che stia piovendo perchè di tuo non sei capace di spostarti. No, o meglio, puoi anche farlo, ma senza fare infiniti ragionamenti e contorsioni mentali convincendoti che dopo tutto è meglio così, che magari se uno si sposta prende freddo e dopo la doccia arriva pure il raffreddore, perchè altrimenti sei pure un ipocrita, anzitutto con te stesso e poi con gli altri che te lo fanno notare. Non sono TUTTI come sei tu, Danny. Non è ESATTAMENTE così per tutti. Se tu sei limitato in un senso, c'è chi non lo è affatto. O peggio di te, per dire. Il mondo è vario. E non è che il fatto che tu abbia delle attitudini piuttosto che altre di per sè basta a "giustificare" come ti comporti in generale. Anche perchè, ripeto, finchè si tratta della tua vita, affari tuoi. Quando poi però parli di altri, allora forse prima di farti accapponare la pelle dovresti pensarci un attimo e valutare un po' meglio. Non parlo di questo caso specifico ma, appunto, in generale. Altrimenti potremo anche dire che tua moglie più che schietta, sempre come diceva prima quella cafona di Minni, è una grandissima testa di cazzo e tu un povero demente che stava lì ad ascoltare premuroso mentre lei gli raccontava di quanto e come era grande il cazzo di quello che se l'è scopata in motel, salvo poi inventarsi, con te a darle manforte, sta cosa della "sospensione dalla realtà" che è una roba da ricovero immediato, per te eh, che lei ci marcia, dove tu ci credi pure, e se non ci credi, peggio ancora, VUOI crederci.
> Capirai bene che applicare sto metro a tutti, come fai tu e come hai ammesso, è follia. Lo sputtanamento totale/globale, stendersi completamente a pelle di leopardo per farsi calpestare come un zerbino. Cioè, tutto quello che scrivi agli altri, non può venire da uno che prende QUEL SUO COMPORTAMENTO come metro di paragone. E che cazzo, va bene che il tradimento può capitare (e lo dici a me?), ma cazzo, che minchia di valore intrinseco vuoi che abbia l'opinione di uno che s'è fatto inculare ed inculare ripetutamente dal coniuge quando scrive che è bello? *Oh*?


allora sei di bolzano


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Affatto, no.* Se ti pisciano in testa *non puoi metterti, da solo, a credere che stia piovendo perchè di tuo non sei capace di spostarti. No, o meglio, puoi anche farlo, ma senza fare infiniti ragionamenti e contorsioni mentali convincendoti che dopo tutto è meglio così, che magari se uno si sposta prende freddo e dopo la doccia arriva pure il raffreddore, perchè altrimenti *sei pure un ipocrita,* anzitutto con te stesso e poi con gli altri che te lo fanno notare. Non sono TUTTI come sei tu, Danny. Non è ESATTAMENTE così per tutti. Se tu sei limitato in un senso, c'è chi non lo è affatto. O peggio di te, per dire. Il mondo è vario. E non è che il fatto che tu abbia delle attitudini piuttosto che altre di per sè basta a "giustificare" come ti comporti in generale. Anche perchè, ripeto, finchè si tratta della tua vita, affari tuoi. Quando poi però parli di altri, allora forse prima di farti accapponare la pelle dovresti pensarci un attimo e valutare un po' meglio. Non parlo di questo caso specifico ma, appunto, in generale. Altrimenti potremo anche dire che *tua moglie* più che schietta, sempre come diceva prima q*uella cafona di Minni*, è una grandissima *testa di cazzo* e *tu un povero dement*e che stava lì ad ascoltare premuroso mentre lei gli raccontava di quanto e come era grande *il cazzo di quello che se l'è scopata in motel*, salvo poi inventarsi, con te a darle manforte, sta cosa della "sospensione dalla realtà" che *è una roba da ricovero immediato,* per te eh, che lei ci marcia, dove tu ci credi pure, e se non ci credi, peggio ancora, VUOI crederci.
> Capirai bene che applicare sto metro a tutti, come fai tu e come hai ammesso, è follia. *Lo sputtanamento totale/globale,* stendersi completamente a pelle di leopardo per farsi calpestare come un zerbino. Cioè, tutto quello che scrivi agli altri, non può venire da uno che prende QUEL SUO COMPORTAMENTO come metro di paragone. E che cazzo, va bene che il tradimento può capitare (e lo dici a me?), ma cazzo, *che minchia di valore intrinseco vuoi che abbia l'opinione di uno che s'è fatto inculare ed inculare ripetutamente dal coniuge quando scrive che è bello*? Oh?


'mazza che negatività...
Lo sputtanamento globale/totale... ma che minchia è? 
Ma le vivi male proprio le cose.... cosa hai trasmesso con quello che hai detto?
Come hai aiutato Madeleine?
Ecco, non l'hai aiutata per un cazzo. 
Questo è il punto.
Al solito ti sei sfogato, hai fatto il figo sui problemi degli altri, e... finisce lì, però.
Perché così non aiuti nessuno ad andare da nessuna parte. 
Sono solo parole al vento.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora sei di bolzano


Sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> 'mazza che negatività...
> Lo sputtanamento globale/totale... ma che minchia è?
> Ma le vivi male proprio le cose.... cosa hai trasmesso con quello che hai detto?
> Come hai aiutato Madeleine?
> ...


Ma io non mi sto rivolgendo a lei, e dopotutto non l'hai aiutata neanche tu. Affatto. Non la stai aiutando. Le stai scrivendo qualcosa che le fa piacere leggere, ma realmente non è affatto aiutarla. E' farla contenta nell'immediato. E' un'altra cosa, se vogliamo anche piuttosto ruffiana. Ma non la stai certo aiutando.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sto rivolgendo a lei, e dopotutto non l'hai aiutata neanche tu. Affatto. Non la stai aiutando. *Le stai scrivendo qualcosa che le fa piacere leggere*, ma realmente *non è affatto aiutarla. E' farla contenta* nell'immediato. E' un'altra cosa, se vogliamo anche piuttosto ruffiana. Ma non la stai certo aiutando.


Regalarle una speranza e farla star bene nell'immediato non è aiutarla?
Dirle tuo marito è un seriale, ti tradisce da anni e tu devi lasciarlo invece sì?
Perdonami, ma una persona che sta male ha bisogno di sentirsi rasserenata subito, non di aumentare la sua ansia che già ora è ai livelli massimi. Dopo quando l'ansia si sarà mitigata potremo ragionare. Ma ora deve evitare di fare cazzate sull'onda dell'emotività di cui dopo potrebbe pentirsi. Solo quello.
Ci sono passato anch'io e ho avuto una trasmissione di paranoie da molti interventi del forum da farmi paura.
Paranoie che si sono sgonfiate fortunatamente presto.
Perché ognuno di noi giudica senza conoscere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' esattamente così per tutti, non credi?
> *Ognuno di noi ha delle capacità e delle attitudini che non possono variare.
> *Tu non sei da meno, nella tua soggettività.
> Conoscerci è necessario per fare delle scelte che sono quelle adeguate per noi, non quelle che gli altri credono migliori.
> La libertà nostra è anche quella di essere diversi dagli altri e indipendenti dai loro giudizi. E di scegliere secondo questi parametri.


sulle attitudini posso concordare, sulle capacità no.
Io non ho attitudine a diverse cose che però, sforzandomi, riesco a fare in modo discreto, se necessario. 
Perchè riconosco che è necessario che io le faccia e che sviluppi la capacità di farle.
Fatica... ma l'alternativa è essere vittima delle proprie paure, prigionieri dei propri limiti, limiti che spesso esistono perchè non abbiamo mai voluto superarli.
Bisogna sempre mettersi davanti l'obbiettivo, mai il limite, secondo me.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì.


ok, cosa vuol dire bagiana?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Regalarle una speranza e farla star bene nell'immediato non è aiutarla?
> Dirle tuo marito è un seriale, ti tradisce da anni e tu devi lasciarlo invece sì?
> Perdonami, ma una persona che sta male ha bisogno di sentirsi rasserenata, non di aumentare la sua ansia che già ora è ai livelli massimi.
> Ci sono passato anch'io e ho avuto una trasmissione di paranoie da molti interventi del forum da farmi paura.
> ...


Una persona che sta male ha bisogno dell'oggettività il più possibile. Non di sentirsi "rasseranata" da un danny qualsiasi su internet. Non è questione di ansia, è capire cosa fare/come fare nell'immediato, salvo poi pensarci a mente un po' più fredda, non rassicurando sul marito che tu non conosci, io non conosco, e magari è un pezzo di merda da competizione e coccarda del primo premio della giuria di qualità. Cosa sai tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ok, cosa vuol dire bagiana?


Fagiana col raffreddore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Regalarle una speranza e farla star bene nell'immediato non è aiutarla?
> *Dirle tuo marito è un seriale, ti tradisce da anni e tu devi lasciarlo invece sì?
> Perdonami, ma una persona che sta male ha bisogno di sentirsi rasserenata subito, non di aumentare la sua ansia che già ora è ai livelli massimi. Dopo quando l'ansia si sarà mitigata potremo ragionare. Ma ora deve evitare di fare cazzate sull'onda dell'emotività di cui dopo potrebbe pentirsi. Solo quello.
> Ci sono passato anch'io e ho avuto una trasmissione di paranoie da molti interventi del forum da farmi paura.
> ...


No, su questo concordo in assoluto con JB.
Non serve la chicchetta per non sentire più la bua, non ha sei anni, sta dividendo la sua vita con un uomo, ha il diritto di capire chi sia in realtà.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fagiana col raffreddore.


nahh..... (ahahahahah)
non sei nemmeno di bolzano...
ti trovero prima o poi...
penso che ritornero' ad orinetarmi al centro italia cmq...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, su questo concordo in assoluto con JB.
> Non serve la chicchetta per non sentire più la bua, non ha sei anni, sta dividendo la sua vita con un uomo, ha il diritto di capire chi sia in realtà.


ma piu che il diritto a me sembra che abbia bisogno della voglia di capire chi sia costui....


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma piu che il diritto a me sembra che abbia bisogno della voglia di capire chi sia costui....


brava, ma forse è appena un po' diverso. Lei ha paura, comprensibile. Quando hai paura hai due strade: o l'affronti o ti giri e scappi.
Nessun giudizio in merito... ma deve scegliere una delle due.
Invece sta andando un giorno da una parte e un giorno dall'altra, un giorno decide di voler sapere la verità ma sembra una falena impazzita, il giorno dopo va tutto bene madama la marchesa.
Deve fiatare, decidere con calma e agire.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> brava, ma forse è appena un po' diverso. Lei ha paura, comprensibile. Quando hai paura hai due strade: o l'affronti o ti giri e scappi.
> Nessun giudizio in merito... ma deve scegliere una delle due.
> Invece sta andando un giorno da una parte e un giorno dall'altra, un giorno decide di voler sapere la verità ma sembra una falena impazzita, il giorno dopo va tutto bene madama la marchesa.
> Deve fiatare, decidere con calma e agire.


non è schietta ma paracula?


ops...scusate


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> brava, ma forse è appena un po' diverso. Lei ha paura, comprensibile. Quando hai paura hai due strade: o l'affronti o ti giri e scappi.
> Nessun giudizio in merito... ma deve scegliere una delle due.
> Invece sta andando un giorno da una parte e un giorno dall'altra, un giorno decide di voler sapere la verità ma sembra una falena impazzita, il giorno dopo va tutto bene madama la marchesa.
> Deve fiatare, decidere con calma e agire.


be da quel che leggo penso che per il momento si limitera a fare la falena. non vuole vedere, non vuole sapere, difatti si accompagna a danny, che la coccola.
prima di agire fiatare e trovare la calma serve la volonta di dare una svolta alla propria vita, altrimenti le coccole da limbo senza conscio piacciono a tutti


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

ma per caso avete dato le dimissioni dal lavoro di pie consolatrici, spesso alla cazzo, ufficiali??


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

io sono un po' confusa.che pessima:rotfl:





free ha detto:


> ma per caso avete dato le dimissioni dal lavoro di pie consolatrici, spesso alla cazzo, ufficiali??


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è schietta ma paracula?


quando una cosa ti fa male l'istinto ti dice di liberartene. L'ultima cosa che pensava del marito era che potesse tradirla, ancora non si capacita.
Quando leggi dichiarazioni d'amore fatte ad un'altra persona e poi lui che fa il carino e tenta di farla sentire persino in colpa, sembra impossibile ma la tentazione di considerare quello che si è letto un incubo, una cosa irreale è forte.
E' proprio quello che, invece, dovrebbe farla reagire.
Ma usando la testa.
E tenendo fuori da tutto il merdone i figli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be da quel che leggo penso che per il momento si limitera a fare la falena. non vuole vedere, non vuole sapere, difatti si accompagna a danny, che la coccola.
> prima di agire fiatare e trovare la calma serve la volonta di dare una svolta alla propria vita, altrimenti le coccole da limbo senza conscio piacciono a tutti


sì poi alle 3 di notte si alza a spiare il pc... TANTO IL MARITO NON E' BRAVO COME LEI(eheheheheh).  Si imparano un sacco di cose, alla bisogna...


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono un po' confusa.che pessima:rotfl:



perchè, tu consolavi? non mi risulta!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì poi alle 3 di notte si alza a spiare il pc... TANTO IL MARITO NON E' BRAVO COME LEI(eheheheheh).  Si imparano un sacco di cose, alla bisogna...


ma secondo me non vuole nemmeno scoprire con lo scopo di poterlo cacciare....vorrebbe ( e ripeto vorrebbe perche se avessee davvero voluto a quest ora la verita la saprebbe gia) la verita...
porca puttana (cosi suona meno pia )
pero sbri, non e' facile, nemmeno assecondare la propria volonta di fare la cosa giusta, perche subentra anche il fallimento personale, che secondo me e' davvero tosto da mandare giu


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè, tu consolavi? non mi risulta!


che ne so...:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma per caso avete dato le dimissioni dal lavoro di pie consolatrici, spesso alla cazzo, ufficiali??


mi hanno promossa a togliere le fette di proSIUtto dagli occhi

:mrgreen:


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi hanno promossa a togliere le fette di proSIUtto dagli occhi
> 
> :mrgreen:



alla buon'ora!

comunque Danny ha ragione, secondo me, mica si deve separare così d'embleè questa nuova utente, un po' di calma (che è la virtù dei forti)


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma secondo me non vuole nemmeno scoprire con lo scopo di poterlo cacciare....vorrebbe ( e ripeto vorrebbe perche se avessee davvero voluto a quest ora la verita la saprebbe gia) la verita...
> porca puttana (cosi suona meno pia )
> pero sbri, non e' facile, nemmeno assecondare la propria volonta di fare la cosa giusta, perche subentra anche il fallimento personale, che secondo me e' davvero tosto da mandare giu


Il tradimento ti da la percezione dell'esistenza di una realtà parallela. Un mondo reale in cui tu però non esistevi. Bella botta. Ma fallimento personale di lei, no. Non durante il tradimento perchè lei non ha fatto nulla, non sapeva nulla, non c'era. Adesso però c'è.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

Ma siamo già arrivati alle conclusioni?  Fallimenti personali... verità... diritto di sapere... ma se ancora lei e noi non sappiamo nulla. .. già partono i giudizi... non si può aspettare prima di affilare i coltelli? L'ansia per chi ci è passato è la peggior compagna in queste situazioni... e alzarsi alle 3 di notte come facevo io ti fa capire a che livello è arrivata. Meno negatività per favore. Ora lei deve cominciarw a stare bene. Ora è nel turbine della paranoia come stavo io. Deve uscirne per ragionare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma siamo già arrivati alle conclusioni? Fallimenti personali... verità... diritto di sapere... ma se ancora lei e noi non sappiamo nulla. .. già partono i giudizi... non si può aspettare prima di affilare i coltelli? L'ansia per chi ci è passato è la peggior compagna in queste situazioni... e alzarsi alle 3 di notte come facevo io ti fa capire a che livello è arrivata. Meno negatività per favore.


ok, facciamo una colletta e la mandiamo a gardaland.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il tradimento ti da la percezione dell'esistenza di una realtà parallela. Un mondo reale in cui tu però non esistevi. Bella botta. Ma fallimento personale di lei, no. Non durante il tradimento perchè lei non ha fatto nulla, non sapeva nulla, non c'era. Adesso però c'è.


no scusa intendevo al momento della sacoperta. se indaghi e hai dubbi e sospetti metti in conto di trovare qualcosa no? e poi magari scopri il tradimento....
nei momenti di ricerca e spionaggio secondo me, vale molto anche la paura del fallimento personale intenso come: che cazzo di uomo mi sono trovata, che cazzo di padre ho scelto per i miei figli....
poi magari nessuna lo pensa ed e' un pesniero solo mio, ma non lo escluderei come possibile tromento.
dopotutto devi fare i conti con tante cose anche soolo metre indagh senza avere prove certe...


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma siamo già arrivati alle conclusioni?  Fallimenti personali... verità... diritto di sapere... ma se ancora lei e noi non sappiamo nulla. .. già partono i giudizi... non si può aspettare prima di affilare i coltelli? L'ansia per chi ci è passato è la peggior compagna in queste situazioni... e alzarsi alle 3 di notte come facevo io ti fa capire a che livello è arrivata. Meno negatività per favore.



ma infatti...e poi lei mi sembra in gamba, possibile che abbia sposato un essere così terribile? bho


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> alla buon'ora!
> 
> comunque Danny ha ragione, secondo me, mica si deve separare così d'embleè questa nuova utente, un po' di calma (che è la virtù dei forti)


Ma chi l'ha scritto?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

uuuu sento tensioni.....bene bene,.,.infatti JB, Free non sa proprio cosa dice.....


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2014)

Ma infatti free... È quel che credo anch'io. Tre figli... lo conoscerà bene, no?


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha scritto?



non so, ma Danny diceva che in generale secondo lui non è il caso di partire subito col consiglio di separarsi quando qualche tradito/a arriva qui, e anch'io la penso così


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti...e poi* lei mi sembra in gamba*, possibile che abbia sposato un essere così terribile? bho


In base a cosa? Non voglio essere offensiva, assolutamente. Ma io ho letto di una donna allo sbando, che sta facendo una sciocchezza via l'altra in preda al panico. Comprensibile, per carità, ci sono passata e capisco. Però...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non so, ma Danny diceva che in generale secondo lui non è il caso di partire subito col consiglio di separarsi quando qualche tradito/a arriva qui, e anch'io la penso così


Free era un po' più complesso di così. Danny chiacchiera di non separarsi a prescindere o quasi, qui nessuno ha consigliato, mi pare, nè di separarsi nè di non farlo, ma magari ho letto poco io.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> uuuu sento tensioni.....bene bene,.,.infatti JB, Free non sa proprio cosa dice.....


Ahahahahahhahahahahahhahahah!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non so, ma Danny diceva che in generale secondo lui non è il caso di partire subito col consiglio di separarsi quando qualche tradito/a arriva qui, e anch'io la penso così


Infatti. Ma nessuno le ha detto di separarsi, anzi.


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In base a cosa? Non voglio essere offensiva, assolutamente. Ma io ho letto di una donna allo sbando, che sta facendo una sciocchezza via l'altra in preda al panico. Comprensibile, per carità, ci sono passata e capisco. Però...



bho mi piace come scrive, mi è sembrata piuttosto obiettiva e non rancorosa, anzi le avevo consigliato di far leggere il 3d a suo marito, per farlo atterrare nel mondo reale
una bella culata sulla crosta terrestre gli farebbe un gran bene, secondo me


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free era un po' più complesso di così. Danny chiacchiera di non separarsi a prescindere o quasi, qui nessuno ha consigliato, mi pare, nè di separarsi nè di non farlo, ma magari ho letto poco io.



ok, ho capito male
...era Danny che ha detto di non separasi per mettere le mani avanti mica che arriva ad es. Brunetta


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no scusa intendevo al momento della sacoperta. se indaghi e hai dubbi e sospetti metti in conto di trovare qualcosa no? e poi magari scopri il tradimento....
> nei momenti di ricerca e spionaggio secondo me, vale molto anche la paura del fallimento personale intenso come: che cazzo di uomo mi sono trovata, che cazzo di padre ho scelto per i miei figli....
> poi magari nessuna lo pensa ed e' un pesniero solo mio, ma non lo escluderei come possibile tromento.
> dopotutto devi fare i conti con tante cose anche soolo metre indagh senza avere prove certe...


è un pensiero che ti può anche attraversare la mente.
Ma ognuno di noi è in divenire, non sai come sarai tra 10 anni.
Non ha scoperto di essere sposata a un mostro di depravazione.
Ha scoperto che suo marito aveva un account di facebook da x anni a sua insaputa(ma il mago del pc è lei e lui non ci capisce nulla, eheheheheh......) e che intratteneva una relazione con una tipa.
Se vogliamo dirle che un uomo di mezza età scrive ti amo a una dopo averci preso assieme il caffè, ok.
Ma oggettivamente è poco probabile.
Probabile invece che si sia preso una sbandata, QUANTO grande... ma questo non ne fa un padre degenere.


----------



## eagle (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> alla buon'ora!  comunque Danny ha ragione, secondo me, mica si deve separare così d'embleè questa nuova utente, un po' di calma (che è la virtù dei forti)


  Perchè chi le ha chiesto di separarsi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Perchè chi le ha chiesto di separarsi?


questo 3d sta diventando surreale


----------



## eagle (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti free... È quel che credo anch'io. Tre figli... lo conoscerà bene, no?


  Secondo te scoprire che tuo marito ti tradisce significa conoscerlo bene?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti free... È quel che credo anch'io. Tre figli... lo conoscerà bene, no?


sì, come no, è quello impedito al pc.
Che però ha mantenuto attivo un profilo facebook da anni dal computer di casa senza che lei ne sospettasse l'esistenza.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un pensiero che ti può anche attraversare la mente.
> Ma ognuno di noi è in divenire, non sai come sarai tra 10 anni.
> Non ha scoperto di essere sposata a un mostro di depravazione.
> Ha scoperto che suo marito aveva un account di facebook da x anni a sua insaputa(ma il mago del pc è lei e lui non ci capisce nulla, eheheheheh......) e che intratteneva una relazione con una tipa.
> ...


no no certo che no....in realta pensavo ad una persona che mi ha detto di essersi pentita di aver sposato quell uomo perche non voleva un esempio del genere per i figli...
ho pensato che forse e' un pensiero che corre spesso nella testa di chi viene tradito, certo che non ne fa un padre pessimo, per carita....
tu dici che lui non voglia ammettere la sbandata ma voglia sminuzzare il tutto?


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Perchè chi le ha chiesto di separarsi?



ops!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no certo che no....in realta pensavo ad una persona che mi ha detto di essersi pentita di aver sposato quell uomo perche non voleva un esempio del genere per i figli...
> ho pensato che forse e' un pensiero che corre spesso nella testa di chi viene tradito, certo che non ne fa un padre pessimo, per carita....
> tu dici che lui non voglia ammettere la sbandata ma voglia sminuzzare il tutto?


ci sono due opzioni, secondo me:
prima opzione, il gioco è stato bello fino a che è durato, ma adesso mi sono fatto beccare ritorno nei ranghi.
Seconda opzione, il gioco voglio farlo restare in piedi, adesso appena si tranquillizza la jena, ops, moglie, si risale in giostra.


----------



## eagle (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo 3d sta diventando surreale


  Buongiorno Sbri, mi sono appena svegliato


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Secondo te scoprire che tuo marito ti tradisce significa conoscerlo bene?



vabbè, però fai i + e i -, e da qualche parte arrivi, no?
e comunque lo conosce molto meglio di noi, garantito:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci sono due opzioni, secondo me:
> prima opzione, il gioco è stato bello fino a che è durato, ma adesso mi sono fatto beccare ritorno nei ranghi.
> Seconda opzione, il gioco voglio farlo restare in piedi, adesso appena si tranquillizza la jena, ops, moglie, si risale in giostra.


mm.. in nessuno dei due casi sta poraccia puo stare tranquilla comunque....


----------



## eagle (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, come no, è quello impedito al pc.
> Che però ha mantenuto attivo un profilo facebook da anni dal computer di casa senza che lei ne sospettasse l'esistenza.


Era un aspetto di lui che non conosceva bene


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, però fai i + e i -, e da qualche parte arrivi, no?
> e comunque lo conosce molto meglio di noi, garantito:mrgreen:



si in effetti pero' non e' che tu ti sposi e dopo anni uno ti tradisce,.....allora lo conosci oppure no...
non c entra la conoscenza....
noi tradiamo noi stessi spoessimo eppure dovcremmo conoscerci alla perfezione....io le volte che mi sono tradita non me lo apettavo da me stessa..una delusione totale con tanto di cilicio sulla coscia 3 volte a settimana


----------



## eagle (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, però fai i + e i -, e da qualche parte arrivi, no?
> e comunque lo conosce molto meglio di noi, garantito:mrgreen:


Che lo conosca meglio di noi non ci piove. Diciamo che non lo conosce bene come credeva. Questo non significa affatto buttare all'aria tutto ma non credo che mettere la testa sotto la sabbia sia un atteggiamento positivo.


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

Si sarà anche preso una sbandata o più d'una, ma il fatto gravissimo sono le OFFESE A SUA MOGLIE invece che le scuse!


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> *si in effetti pero' non e' che tu ti sposi e dopo anni uno ti tradisce,.....allora lo conosci oppure no...*
> non c entra la conoscenza....
> noi tradiamo noi stessi spoessimo eppure dovcremmo conoscerci alla perfezione....io le volte che mi sono tradita non me lo apettavo da me stessa..una delusione totale con tanto di cilicio sulla coscia 3 volte a settimana


Assolutamente si ...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Assolutamente si ...


no. scusa. perche tutti dicono: non me lo aspettavo da lui/lei...


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Che lo conosca meglio di noi non ci piove. Diciamo che non lo conosce bene come credeva. Questo non significa affatto buttare all'aria tutto ma non credo che mettere la testa sotto la sabbia sia un atteggiamento positivo.


:up::up::up::up:

Non serve assolutamente NON chiarire il tutto, che non significa disfare necessariamente la famiglia, ma capire appunto chi abbiamo accanto.


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si in effetti pero' non e' che tu ti sposi e dopo anni uno ti tradisce,.....allora lo conosci oppure no...
> non c entra la conoscenza....
> noi tradiamo noi stessi spoessimo eppure dovcremmo conoscerci alla perfezione....io le volte che mi sono tradita non me lo apettavo da me stessa..una delusione totale con tanto di cilicio sulla coscia 3 volte a settimana



ma infatti, se noti tanti traditori arrivano qui dicendo: non avrei mai pensato di poter tradire!
e quindi se nemmeno gli autori lo immaginavano, figurati gli altri
mi sembra un discorso un po' ozioso


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, se noti tanti traditori arrivano qui dicendo: non avrei mai pensato di poter tradire!
> e quindi se nemmeno gli autori lo immaginavano, figurati gli altri
> mi sembra un discorso un po' ozioso


Madonna se ti adoro.


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si sarà anche preso una sbandata o più d'una, ma il fatto gravissimo sono le OFFESE A SUA MOGLIE invece che le scuse!



su questo hai ragionissima


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no. scusa. perche tutti dicono: non me lo aspettavo da lui/lei...



Perchè sei in una situazione per cui pensi sia reciproca la fedeltà.

Diverso se il matrimonio scricchiola.


Se poi di natura sei sincero, non pensi che chi ti sta vicino viva di menzogne, magari da anni.

Non per niente si chiama TRADIMENTO.


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no. scusa. perche tutti dicono: non me lo aspettavo da lui/lei...


Appunto tu ti sposi e dopo anni uno ti tradisce ... e resti di melma ... perchè solo allora ti rendi conto della tua ingenuità (prima colpa cazzo) mista a superbia (seconda colpa cazzo) con un pizzico di miopia latente ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Appunto tu ti sposi e dopo anni uno ti tradisce ... e resti di melma ... perchè solo allora ti rendi conto della tua ingenuità (prima colpa cazzo) mista a superbia (seconda colpa cazzo) con un pizzico di miopia latente ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


ok questo e': conosci tes tesso
ma non vale per l altro....non potrai mai addurre di consocere qualcuno in base al NON tradimento


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna se ti adoro.



ma mica tutti sono traditori scientifici e saputelli come te!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma mica tutti sono traditori scientifici e saputelli come te!


Era vera, però. La cosa sull'adorarti.^^


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma mica tutti sono traditori scientifici e saputelli come te!


no dico smielati un po di piu...stenditi per terra a mo di tappeto cosicche lui possa camminarti sopra......cospargilo di miele e leccalo tutto....
non so.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè sei in una situazione per cui pensi sia reciproca la fedeltà.
> 
> Diverso se il matrimonio scricchiola.
> 
> ...



Ciao Disi....perche'tradimento scusa??.....se sono innocenti scappattelle,senza seguito,e con varie donne,non e'tradimento.Quello subentra,se ci si innamora....ma e'roba x i fessi ocarotti...giiusto????


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Ciao Disi....perche'tradimento scusa??.....se sono innocenti scappattelle,senza seguito,e con varie donne,non e'tradimento.Quello subentra,se ci si innamora....ma e'roba x i fessi ocarotti...giiusto??*??


veramente, che tu possa trovare la pace dei sensi e delle interiora


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ok questo e': conosci tes tesso
> ma non vale per l altro....non potrai mai addurre di consocere qualcuno in base al NON tradimento


Io conosco me stesso e l'altro attraverso il tradimento certo ... se non ci fosse stato io avrei conosciuto cmq me stesso e l'altro per quello che si/mi/ci palesava ... altrimenti e che so :mago: ?


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> veramente, che tu possa trovare la pace dei sensi e delle interiora


Azzo mi sa tanto di :voodoo:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Io conosco me stesso e l'altro attraverso il tradimento certo ... se non ci fosse stato io avrei conosciuto cmq me stesso e l'altro per quello che si/mi/ci palesava ... altrimenti e che so :mago: ?


ma non smetterai mai di conoscere ne te ne la persona....infatti secondo me e' un gravissimo errore pensare di conoscere qualcuno o anche se stessi.
proprio perche l essere umano e' in grado di fare cose di cui non ci si riteneva capaci....a se stessi e agli altri...e cmq le essere umano e' in continua evoluzione, e' l essere meno scontato e piu imprevedibile che esista.


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Appunto tu ti sposi e dopo anni uno ti tradisce ... e resti di melma ... perchè solo allora ti rendi conto della tua ingenuità (prima colpa cazzo) mista a superbia (seconda colpa cazzo) con un pizzico di miopia latente ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Ingenuità si, miopia pure, superbia no, forse buona fede e credere di essere ricambiati, perchè te lo fanno credere.


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non smetterai mai di conoscere ne te ne la persona....infatti secondo me e' un gravissimo errore pensare di conoscere qualcuno o anche se stessi.
> proprio perche l essere umano e' in grado di fare cose di cui non ci si riteneva capaci....a se stessi e agli altri...e cmq le essere umano e' in continua evoluzione, e' l essere meno scontato e piu imprevedibile che esista.


*AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHH l'apostrofo miss ... l'apostrofo ... per il resto me cojoni!!*


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ingenuità si, miopia pure, superbia no, forse *buona fede e credere di essere ricambiati*, perchè te lo fanno credere.


E' così, ma con l'accento sulla e.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Io conosco me stesso e l'altro attraverso il tradimento certo ... se non ci fosse stato io avrei conosciuto cmq me stesso e l'altro per quello che si/mi/ci palesava ... altrimenti e che so :mago: ?



:up:

Pensa che probabilmente cambierai ancora, tranquillo, in meglio.  ( ne sono certo)


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> *AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHH l'apostrofo miss ... l'apostrofo ... per il resto me cojoni!!*


dove manca?
ho scritto una cazzata?


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ingenuità si, miopia pure, *superbia* no, forse *buona fede* e credere di essere ricambiati, perchè te lo fanno credere.


Ho il timore che l'una sia separata dall'altra da un confine molto labile ...


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Pensa che probabilmente *cambierai ancora, tranquillo, in meglio*.  ( ne sono certo)


Ottimista :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dove manca?
> ho scritto una cazzata?


Non ne becchi uno che sia uno ... mai!!!!


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ingenuità si, miopia pure, superbia no, forse buona fede e credere di essere ricambiati, perchè te lo fanno credere.



Ecco proprio cosi...la superbia no ma tutto il resto al ennesima potenza


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non smetterai mai di conoscere ne te ne la persona....infatti secondo me e' un gravissimo errore pensare di conoscere qualcuno o anche se stessi.
> proprio perche l essere umano e' in grado di fare cose di cui non ci si riteneva capaci....a se stessi e agli altri...e cmq le essere umano e' in continua evoluzione, e' l essere meno scontato e piu imprevedibile che esista.


Quanto hai ragione figliolosa beddra mia..!

Solo con una piccola opzione se mi permetti. Quando attraversi certe fasi della vita cambi talmente tanto che la sopravvivenza diventa vivere giorno per giorno godendoti esclusivamente in maniera positiva l'unica cosa che vale la pena di vivere, la vita. La vita è amore e l'amore è un qualcosa che si costruisce insieme ad un'altra persona che ha la capacità di sapere di essere un individuo a se stante.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non ne becchi uno che sia uno ... mai!!!!


ma certo non ce l ho sulla tastiera anglosassone, eh...devo fare ctrl+shift+alt+altr gr....
eh.. io non ti chiederei di attraversare la manica a nuoto se non potessi eh.....


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ecco proprio cosi...la superbia no ma tutto il resto al ennesima potenza


Un pizzico pure di quella ... dai retta ad un pirlun


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanto hai ragione figliolosa beddra mia..!
> 
> Solo con una piccola opzione se mi permetti. Quando attraversi certe fasi della vita cambi talmente tanto che la sopravvivenza diventa vivere giorno per giorno godendoti esclusivamente in maniera positiva l'unica cosa che vale la pena di vivere, la vita. La vita è amore e l'amore è un qualcosa che si costruisce insieme ad un'altra persona che ha la capacità di sapere di essere un individuo a se stante.


bravissimo Ultimo!:up:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanto hai ragione figliolosa beddra mia..!
> 
> Solo con una piccola opzione se mi permetti. Quando attraversi certe fasi della vita cambi talmente tanto che la sopravvivenza diventa vivere giorno per giorno godendoti esclusivamente in maniera positiva l'unica cosa che vale la pena di vivere, la vita. La vita è amore e l'amore è un qualcosa che si costruisce insieme ad un'altra persona che ha la capacità di sapere di essere un individuo a se stante.


conocrdo a pieno 
cmq possiamo dire che giornalmente ci scopriamo e ci conosciamo per quel che siamo in quel breve tempo...
penso l amore, perche legato all anima, sia costante, sotto diverse forme ma costante, che e' una cosa meravigliosa se pensi che di contro odio e rancore non sono sempiterni.
l essere umano si e' inventato il modo di far restare l amore eterno nel tempo, definendone piu forme. cosa che non ha fatto con l odio.
siamo belli


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> conocrdo a pieno
> cmq possiamo dire che giornalmente ci scopriamo e ci conosciamo per quel che siamo in quel breve tempo...
> penso l amore, perche legato all anima, sia costante, sotto diverse forme ma costante, che e' una cosa meravigliosa se pensi che di contro odio e rancore non sono sempiterni.
> l essere umano si e' inventato il modo di far restare l amore eterno nel tempo, definendone piu forme. cosa che non ha fatto con l odio.
> siamo belli


Bastava la prima riga ... poi ti sei infervorata e sei andata fuori tema :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Un pizzico pure di quella ... dai retta ad un pirlun


:thinking:..dici? boh....


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanto hai ragione figliolosa beddra mia..!
> 
> Solo con una piccola opzione se mi permetti. Quando attraversi certe fasi della vita cambi talmente tanto che la sopravvivenza diventa vivere giorno per giorno godendoti esclusivamente in maniera positiva l'unica cosa che vale la pena di vivere, la vita. La vita è amore e l'amore è un qualcosa che si costruisce insieme ad un'altra persona che ha la capacità di sapere di essere un individuo a se stante.


Con molta fatica ... ringraziando la bussola e Mec Guyver :up:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Bastava la prima riga ... poi ti sei infervorata e sei andata fuori tema :rotfl:


no perche se accetti questo accetti anche l orrore del tradimento....sei tu che non mi capisci fino in fondo all anima :ar:


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Disi....perche'tradimento scusa??.....se sono innocenti scappattelle,senza seguito,e con varie donne,non e'tradimento.Quello subentra,se ci si innamora....ma e'roba x i fessi ocarotti...giiusto????



Io non parlo mai della scopata mordi e fuggi, che quasi sempre resta nascosta se la si fa, quindi occhio non vede cuore non duole dicono, sul fatto di innamorarsi o meno di un amante, anche quello difficilmente lo scopri, il traditore nega, nega il tradimento figurati se ammette di essersi pure innamorato, invaghito, ovvio che si parla di traditori scoperti e pentiti, chi se ne va è altro, che sia da fessi o da premiare chi tradisce perchè innamorato dell'altro penso solo che chi lo fa dovrebbe NON trovare alibi o scuse e dichiarare subito o quasi subito di avere il piede in due scarpe e scegliere o almeno lasciar scegliere.

Tu non fai testo, non saprei come definirti, non capirò mai visto che scopi tanto bene con tua moglie che gusto ci trovi con i pesci adescati sulle chat o FB.


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :thinking:..dici? boh....


Dammi retta ... alla mia veneranda età :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non parlo mai della scopata mordi e fuggi, che quasi sempre resta nascosta se la si fa, quindi occhio non vede cuore non duole dicono, sul fatto di innamorarsi o meno di un amante, anche quello difficilmente lo scopri, il traditore nega, nega il tradimento figurati se ammette di essersi pure innamorato, invaghito, ovvio che si parla di traditori scoperti e pentiti, chi se ne va è altro, che sia da fessi o da premiare chi tradisce perchè innamorato dell'altro penso solo che chi lo fa dovrebbe NON trovare alibi o scuse e dichiarare subito o quasi subito di avere il piede in due scarpe e scegliere o almeno lasciar scegliere.
> 
> *Tu non fai testo, non saprei come definirti, non capirò mai visto che scopi tanto bene con tua moglie che gusto ci trovi con i pesci adescati sulle chat o FB*.


Sono siti per incontri, per la verità. Comunque è un discorso complesso che si riduce a ritardare l'invecchiamento il più possibile.


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no perche se accetti questo accetti anche l orrore del tradimento....*sei tu che non mi capisci fino in fondo all anima* :ar:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: CulFan!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: CulFan!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono siti per incontri, per la verità. Comunque è un discorso complesso che si riduce a ritardare l'invecchiamento il più possibile.


mi hanno raccontato robe di badoo che nn ci volevo credere
la gente sta male


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi hanno raccontato robe di badoo che nn ci volevo credere
> la gente sta male


Non ho idea di come funziona Badoo ma quelli che usa lui sono gratis, sempre per il solito discorso che pagare è da sfigati.


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ho il timore che l'una sia separata dall'altra da un confine molto labile ...



Io non penso, la superbia è credere di essere meglio di altri, indispensabili, unici, crederlo da e per  se stessi,

la buona fede è quando per te un rapporto va bene, l'intesa c'è, l'altro non manifesta alcuna insofferenza, problema, niente di niente, dichiara o ti fa capire di amarti, poi scopri che scopa in giro e magari da anni.

E tu in buona fede, quando qualche dubbio ti era sorto, o te lo avevano fatto venire, gli hai creduto nuovamente.

Non è superbia, è ingenuità, o pensare che tu NON ti comportesti cosi quindi non lo fa neppure lui, come no!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho idea di come funziona Badoo ma quelli che usa lui sono gratis, sempre per il solito discorso che pagare è da sfigati.


a casa mia una cosa cheap o gratis non vale come una cosa che si paga


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho idea di come funziona Badoo ma quelli che usa lui sono gratis, sempre per il solito discorso che pagare è da sfigati.


sì sì pure badoo è gratis
ma serve quasi esclusivamente per trombare in fretta 
poi c'è anche chi c'ha trovato l'amore
ma solitamente si trovano dei bei troioni


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sì sì pure badoo è gratis
> ma serve quasi esclusivamente per trombare in fretta
> poi c'è anche chi c'ha trovato l'amore
> ma solitamente si trovano dei bei troioni


Boh.


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono siti per incontri, per la verità. Comunque è un discorso complesso che si riduce a ritardare l'invecchiamento il più possibile.



Ci sono molti altri modi per ritardare l'invecchiamento.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> conocrdo a pieno
> cmq possiamo dire che giornalmente ci scopriamo e ci conosciamo per quel che siamo in quel breve tempo...
> penso l amore, perche legato all anima, sia costante, sotto diverse forme ma costante, che e' una cosa meravigliosa se pensi che di contro odio e rancore non sono sempiterni.
> l essere umano si e' inventato il modo di far restare l amore eterno nel tempo, definendone piu forme. cosa che non ha fatto con l odio.
> siamo belli



Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi. Sempre che quello che scriverò sia vero o frutto di fantasia della mia mente.

Le persone che leggi qua, i traditi cioè, sono quelle persone che quasi nella totalità pur sapendo bene quello che non volevano ammettere, hanno dovuto ammettere a se stessi in brevissimo tempo che l'amore a cui si credeva è soltanto una favola che nella realtà dopo un tradimento diventa ancor migliore della favola, questo se riesci a capire e trasformare icone nascoste nell'anima e scolpite con il fuoco. Non è facile, soprattutto perché in un tradimento le persone sono due. 

Ma la cosa buffa che mi ha sempre fatto pensare senza mai avere una risposta è, come minchia hanno fatto quelle persone tradite o non tradite a capire, sapere.... quello che io ed altri ancora hanno dovuto capire e sapere se non tramite un cannonata sulla ciricoppola della base del cervello che connette al cuore tramite un tradimento. Ecco personalmente questo ancora non riesco ad accettarlo, perché presume una mia stupidità iniziale di ideali e favole e mettiamoci pure la morale va..! 

Tu figliolosa mia beddra vedi di maturare subito certi pensieri, perché se cannonate ci saranno ( spero MAI ) tu sarai preparata alla realtà e alla sua verità


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono molti altri modi per ritardare l'invecchiamento.


Disincarnata, sì è vero. Però nel caso specifico per lui funziona anche quello. Ma mica è il solo.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi hanno raccontato robe di badoo che nn ci volevo credere
> la gente sta male


Una volta aprii un thread sulle (dis)avventure di un mio collega di quando lavoravo a Milano. Non l'ho portato avanti perché come al solito è finito in vacca. Fra queste c'era la cena a casa sua con una tipa conosciuta su badoo. Ai suoi approcci sul divano questa rispose con un candido: Ma vuoi un pompino ? Guarda che non è un problema, un pompino non si nega a nessuno


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non penso, la superbia è credere di essere meglio di altri, indispensabili, unici, crederlo da e per  se stessi,
> 
> la buona fede è quando per te un rapporto va bene, l'intesa c'è, l'altro non manifesta alcuna insofferenza, problema, niente di niente, dichiara o ti fa capire di amarti, poi scopri che scopa in giro e magari da anni.
> 
> ...


Ma vedi quella superbia che intendo io è più sottile ... diciamo che è considerare di aver scelto il meglio del mazzo e che sei l'unico/unica a poterlo capire e a renderlo felice (è sicuramente occultata ma una parvenza c'è ... ed il problema è che è proprio all'inizio)


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


>



Lascialo perdere. Vedrai che ora cercherà un appiglio per poterti mandare un bacio. ( ormai è conosciuto)


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta aprii un thread sulle (dis)avventure di un mio collega di quando lavoravo a Milano. Non l'ho portato avanti perché come al solito è finito in vacca. Fra queste c'era la cena a casa sua con una tipa conosciuta su badoo. Ai suoi approcci sul divano questa rispose con un candido: Ma vuoi un pompino ? Guarda che non è un problema, un pompino non si nega a nessuno


Lei non aveva mangiato abbastanza evidentemente.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lei non aveva mangiato abbastanza evidentemente.


o forse le andava solo....puo succedere sai...non e' che il pompino e' limitato solo alla zona rossa hot hard sexual things


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta aprii un thread sulle (dis)avventure di un mio collega di quando lavoravo a Milano. Non l'ho portato avanti perché come al solito è finito in vacca. Fra queste c'era la cena a casa sua con una tipa conosciuta su badoo. Ai suoi approcci sul divano questa rispose con un candido: Ma vuoi un pompino ? Guarda che non è un problema, un pompino non si nega a nessuno


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
un mio amico invece ne ha beccate un paio pazze
una se l'è andato a prendere a casa per portarlo a casa sua
gli ha offerto un numero imprecisato di canne
e poi ha iniziato a masturbarsi con un vibratore perchè lui nn si decideva dicendo
"io c'ho voglia, faccio da me"
dopodichè lui si è deciso
l'altra invece nn avendo un posto dove andare
ha deciso di andare sul tetto di un parcheggio multipiano
a tutto sole d'estate


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si sarà anche preso una sbandata o più d'una, ma il fatto gravissimo sono le OFFESE A SUA MOGLIE invece che le scuse!


ecco, quotone per Disy.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> o forse le andava solo....puo succedere sai...*non e' che il pompino e' limitato solo alla zona rossa hot hard sexual thing*s


Scusa?!


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta aprii un thread sulle (dis)avventure di un mio collega di quando lavoravo a Milano. Non l'ho portato avanti perché come al solito è finito in vacca. Fra queste c'era la cena a casa sua con una tipa conosciuta su badoo. Ai suoi approcci sul divano questa rispose con un candido: Ma vuoi un pompino ? Guarda che non è un problema, un pompino non si nega a nessuno


ma è quello tutto strano che chiudeva a chiave la gente?


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è quello tutto strano che chiudeva a chiave la gente?


Yep.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

che tristezza 





biri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> un mio amico invece ne ha beccate un paio pazze
> una se l'è andato a prendere a casa per portarlo a casa sua
> gli ha offerto un numero imprecisato di canne
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> un mio amico invece ne ha beccate un paio pazze
> una se l'è andato a prendere a casa per portarlo a casa sua
> gli ha offerto un numero imprecisato di canne
> ...


E si è fumato un'altra canna?


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tristezza


molta tristezza, visto che gli iscritti a badoo sono tantissimi


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E si è fumato un'altra canna?


quella credo dopo


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

moltimerrima





biri ha detto:


> molta tristezza, visto che gli iscritti a badoo *sono tantissim*i


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi. Sempre che quello che scriverò sia vero o frutto di fantasia della mia mente.
> 
> Le persone che leggi qua, i traditi cioè, sono quelle persone che quasi nella totalità pur sapendo bene quello che non volevano ammettere, hanno dovuto ammettere a se stessi in brevissimo tempo che l'amore a cui si credeva è soltanto una favola che nella realtà dopo un tradimento diventa ancor migliore della favola, questo se riesci a capire e trasformare icone nascoste nell'anima e scolpite con il fuoco. Non è facile, soprattutto perché in un tradimento le persone sono due.
> 
> ...


Dal secondo capoverso giuro che non ho capito


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> o forse le andava solo....puo succedere sai...non e' che il pompino e' limitato solo alla zona rossa hot hard sexual things


scusa, sono vecchia, ai miei tempi era geograficamente piuttosto limitato. Non ci si allontanava molto, ecco.


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa, sono vecchia, ai miei tempi era geograficamente piuttosto limitato. Non ci si allontanava molto, ecco.


Oggidì è un cerchio con il raggio di un metro buono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa, sono vecchia, ai miei tempi era geograficamente piuttosto limitato. Non ci si allontanava molto, ecco.


io nn so vecchia ma la penso come te...
però so anche di gente che al primo appuntamento si fa un rapporto completo
ma
niente baci
quelli solo se innamorati


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn so vecchia ma la penso come te...
> però so anche di gente che al primo appuntamento si fa un rapporto completo
> ma
> niente baci
> quelli solo se innamorati


...

Scusa, ma come fai ad avere un rapporto completo senza baci? Ma sta gente lo sa cos'è un rapporto completo?


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Scusa, ma come fai ad avere un rapporto completo senza baci? Ma sta gente lo sa cos'è un rapporto completo?


si può benissimo avere un rapporto completo senza baciarsi
a me nn piacerebbe, ma certo che si può


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non parlo mai della scopata mordi e fuggi, che quasi sempre resta nascosta se la si fa, quindi occhio non vede cuore non duole dicono, sul fatto di innamorarsi o meno di un amante, anche quello difficilmente lo scopri, il traditore nega, nega il tradimento figurati se ammette di essersi pure innamorato, invaghito, ovvio che si parla di traditori scoperti e pentiti, chi se ne va è altro, che sia da fessi o da premiare chi tradisce perchè innamorato dell'altro penso solo che chi lo fa dovrebbe NON trovare alibi o scuse e dichiarare subito o quasi subito di avere il piede in due scarpe e scegliere o almeno lasciar scegliere.
> 
> Tu non fai testo, non saprei come definirti, non capirò mai visto che scopi tanto bene con tua moglie che gusto ci trovi con i pesci adescati sulle chat o FB.




Era cosi'..da qualche mese se lo facciamo,e'tanto x fare..e i risultati si vedono...e basta che x  1secondo nn stia sul ''pezzo''e ciao.Poi mia cara FB manco so che sia,ci sono solo blindato con falso nick...e le chat mai fatte in vita mia.Sono da cretini...io mando messaggi,se beccano bene,viceversa chisse ne frega.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lei non aveva mangiato abbastanza evidentemente.


[MODE TEBE SKIFIDOR ON]

Dici che ci si è fiondata sopra con la speranza di trovarlo non tanto pulito e potersi gustare così un bel mangia e bevi ? 

[MODE TEBE SKIFIDOR OFF]


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Scusa, ma come fai ad avere un rapporto completo senza baci? Ma sta gente lo sa cos'è un rapporto completo?


purtroppo Joey ci sono.................


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi. Sempre che quello che scriverò sia vero o frutto di fantasia della mia mente.
> 
> Le persone che leggi qua, i traditi cioè, sono quelle persone che quasi nella totalità pur sapendo bene quello che non volevano ammettere, hanno dovuto ammettere a se stessi in brevissimo tempo che l'amore a cui si credeva è soltanto una favola che nella realtà dopo un tradimento diventa ancor migliore della favola, questo se riesci a capire e trasformare icone nascoste nell'anima e scolpite con il fuoco. Non è facile, soprattutto perché in un tradimento le persone sono due.
> 
> ...


Ecco mi collego dopo una giornata stressante e ti leggo .. Porco zio mi fuma il cervello !!!!:carneval: ma che cosa volevi dire che non ci raccapezzo nada? Sarà la mia stanchezza che ottunde la mia capoccia frastornata ?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Scusa, ma come fai ad avere un rapporto completo senza baci? Ma sta gente lo sa cos'è un rapporto completo?


Eppure c'è chi non ama baciare in certi frangenti :singleeye: io non riuscirei ma ci son persone che non amano baciare il partner nel mentre ...il mondo è bello perché è vario


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dal secondo capoverso giuro che non ho capito





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco mi collego dopo una giornata stressante e ti leggo .. Porco zio mi fuma il cervello !!!!:carneval: ma che cosa volevi dire che non ci raccapezzo nada? Sarà la mia stanchezza che ottunde la mia capoccia frastornata ?



:rofl::rofl::rofl: nulla.... nulla..


----------



## georgemary (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dal secondo capoverso giuro che non ho capito


Quoto!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: nulla.... nulla..


Beviamoci una birra  per ristorarci va


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: nulla.... nulla..


Nu ... adesso lo rispieghi ... ECC


----------



## georgemary (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Nu ... adesso lo rispieghi ... ECC


Io trovo simpaticissimo Ultimo ma è un enigma!
Forse devo imparare a conoscerlo


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Nu ... adesso lo rispieghi ... ECC


Ma sei impazzito ? :carneval:se ce lo rispiega rischia di ingarbugliare ancora di più il concetto (?????) che voleva esprimere :carneval:dammi retta meglio bere una birra fresca


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io trovo simpaticissimo Ultimo ma è un *enigma*!
> Forse devo imparare a conoscerlo


:loso:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io trovo simpaticissimo Ultimo ma è un enigma!
> Forse devo imparare a conoscerlo


No talvolta ( ogni tanto, spesso :mrgreenè un enigma


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No talvolta ( ogni tanto, spesso :mrgreenè un enigma


Pure per se stesso


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei impazzito ? :carneval:se ce lo rispiega rischia di ingarbugliare ancora di più il concetto (?????) che voleva esprimere :carneval:dammi retta meglio bere una birra fresca


L'idea di partenza era interessante ... poi però al secondo tornante è stato preso dal vortice barocco-rococoggiante e si è perduto nelle lande siderali dove, come è noto, balenano raggi b e dove stazionano navi stellari in fiamme ... infine è entrato nello sta-gate ed è sparuto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Scusa, ma come fai ad avere un rapporto completo senza baci? Ma sta gente lo sa cos'è un rapporto completo?



Avoja...ci sta un sacco di gente cosi.....io potrei baciare ore e ore emtri e metri di lingua ma proprio un bacio bagnato per bene....
Pero...secondo te lothar le bacia tutte? Per me no...


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

ho come un dèjà vu , comunque: il bacio è più molto più intimo di una copula


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho come un dèjà vu , comunque: il bacio è più molto più intimo di una copula


Su questo concordo a pienerrimo


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho come un dèjà vu , comunque: il bacio è più molto più intimo di una copula


oddio....
un bacio può anche scapparci "per sbaglio"
per finire a letto insieme ci deve essere molta più convinzione


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> oddio....
> un bacio può anche scapparci "per sbaglio"
> per finire a letto insieme ci deve essere molta più convinzione


Va bene copulare per sbaglio...ma il bacio no. Io non ho mai baciato nessuno per sbaglio. ...mai... (nemmeno copulato, ma...lo capirei di piu)


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Va bene copulare per sbaglio...ma il bacio no. Io non ho mai baciato nessuno per sbaglio. ...mai... (nemmeno copulato, ma...lo capirei di piu)


nel senso che sei con uno, ci stai parlando amabilmente, ridi, sei a tuo agio
un bacio ci può scappare anche d'impeto, senza ragionare più di tanto
ma per andare a letto con uno ti devi un attimino "organizzare" 
c'è premeditazione, c'è lo spogliarsi, mostrarsi all'altro
io vedo molto più intimo questo che un bacio "rubato" in un attimo


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Disi....perche'tradimento scusa??.....se sono innocenti scappattelle,senza seguito,e con varie donne,non e'tradimento.Quello subentra,se ci si innamora....ma e'roba x i fessi ocarotti...giiusto????


Ciao amico...hai letto la perorazione Lothariana della Sbriciola?
L'ho letta e mi sono commosso pensandoti...

A quando ti commuovi e dici...ma no, ma no, ma poverine....si innamorano dell'amante...ma sentile...

O quando all'ennesima sparata lothariana...invochi all'armi all'armi ocio conte sparano...ahahahahaah...conte come friggono...ahahahaahah...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nel senso che sei con uno, ci stai parlando amabilmente, ridi, sei a tuo agio
> un bacio ci può scappare anche d'impeto, senza ragionare più di tanto
> ma per andare a letto con uno ti devi un attimino "organizzare"
> c'è premeditazione, c'è lo spogliarsi, mostrarsi all'altro
> io vedo molto più intimo questo che un bacio "rubato" in un attimo


Ma...come? Come uno? Come d impeto? 
Ma quando? No io sarei piu capace di spogliarmi in un impeto di esibizionismo piuttosto che baciarti....io non bacio cosi pour bacie'.... 
Nessuno mi ruba nulla. Se mi rubano un bacio non mi hanno rubato solo quello


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non parlo mai della scopata mordi e fuggi, che quasi sempre resta nascosta se la si fa, quindi occhio non vede cuore non duole dicono, sul fatto di innamorarsi o meno di un amante, anche quello difficilmente lo scopri, il traditore nega, nega il tradimento figurati se ammette di essersi pure innamorato, invaghito, ovvio che si parla di traditori scoperti e pentiti, chi se ne va è altro, che sia da fessi o da premiare chi tradisce perchè innamorato dell'altro penso solo che chi lo fa dovrebbe NON trovare alibi o scuse e dichiarare subito o quasi subito di avere il piede in due scarpe e scegliere o almeno lasciar scegliere.
> 
> Tu non fai testo, non saprei come definirti, non capirò mai visto che scopi tanto bene con tua moglie che gusto ci trovi con i pesci adescati sulle chat o FB.


Giustamente dice il sommo...
Ma noooooooo...
Si innamorano e poi soffrono perchè si accorgono che non lascerà la moglie o il marito per loro...
E così invece di godersela a più non posso...soffrono...ma che roba...ma che roba contastro da Cornedo...


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma...come? Come uno? Come d impeto?
> Ma quando? No io sarei piu capace di spogliarmi in un impeto di esibizionismo piuttosto che baciarti....io non bacio cosi pour bacie'....
> Nessuno mi ruba nulla. Se mi rubano un bacio non mi hanno rubato solo quello


no io no, prima di spogliarmi davanti a un uomo
ne deve passare di tempo :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no io no, prima di spogliarmi davanti a un uomo
> ne deve passare di tempo :rotfl:


Madai sono fisime...al mare ci vai? È uguale. ..per due peli e una riga tra le chiappe tutte ste fisime


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no io no, prima di spogliarmi davanti a un uomo
> ne deve passare di tempo :rotfl:


ma quello è perchè devi prepararlo al peggio?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi. Sempre che quello che scriverò sia vero o frutto di fantasia della mia mente.
> 
> Le persone che leggi qua, i traditi cioè, sono quelle persone che quasi nella totalità pur sapendo bene quello che non volevano ammettere, hanno dovuto ammettere a se stessi in brevissimo tempo che l'amore a cui si credeva è soltanto una favola che nella realtà dopo un tradimento diventa ancor migliore della favola, questo se riesci a capire e trasformare icone nascoste nell'anima e scolpite con il fuoco. Non è facile, soprattutto perché in un tradimento le persone sono due.
> 
> ...


E soprattutto invitala a smetterla di mettersi contro il sommo Lothar...
Che dove siamo qua?
Una si permette di tutto e di più con un signore che ha il triplo della sua età?

Lothar potrebbe incenerirla con uno sguardo...
E non sarebbe la prima!


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nel senso che sei con uno, ci stai parlando amabilmente, ridi, sei a tuo agio
> un bacio ci può scappare anche d'impeto, senza ragionare più di tanto
> ma per andare a letto con uno ti devi un attimino "organizzare"
> *c'è premeditazione, c'è lo spogliarsi, mostrarsi all'altro*
> io vedo molto più intimo questo che un bacio "rubato" in un attimo


Ricordarsi al volo quale biancheria c'è sotto onde evitare figure alla Bridget Jones
Se state in modalità marmotta oppure no.
Etc etc.

Effettivamente è quasi un terno al lotto


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E soprattutto invitala a smetterla di mettersi contro il sommo Lothar...
> Che dove siamo qua?
> Una si permette di tutto e di più con un signore che ha il triplo della sua età?
> 
> ...


Invitami tu..dai...
Da quando dovrei temere lothar scusa? Pensa a quello che scrive il tuo amico invece di pareggiare no matter what...echepalle..


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non si conoscono mai le persone attraverso le parole di un'altra. Men che meno quando chi parla è pesantemente influenzato da un'accentuata negatività e una forte componente ansiosa dovuta alla contingenza.
> Non mi sono fatto una risata per lo stesso motivo per cui neppure mia moglie nella stessa situazione se la sarebbe fatta. A nessuno dei due fa piacere un tradimento. O lascia indifferenti.
> Ma ovviamente chi prende la sbandata non riesce, come sempre, a rendersi conto di quello che può produrre nell'altro. E l'altro non si capacita di come non possa rendersene conto.


Questo lo bloggo!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Madai sono fisime...al mare ci vai? È uguale. ..per due peli e una riga tra le chiappe tutte ste fisime


no no, nn sono fisime, nn sono il tipo che si fa problemi di vergogna
solo che per me arrivare a spogliarmi davanti a un uomo vuol dire che poi ci vado a letto
è una cosa molto intima e personale
che faccio solo se sono davvero davvero convinta e certa


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quello è perchè devi prepararlo al peggio?


deve capire bene a cosa va incontro


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no no, nn sono fisime, nn sono il tipo che si fa problemi di vergogna
> solo che per me arrivare a spogliarmi davanti a un uomo vuol dire che poi ci vado a letto
> è una cosa molto intima e personale
> che faccio solo se sono davvero davvero convinta e certa


E' giusto:up::up::up:


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ricordarsi al volo quale biancheria c'è sotto onde evitare figure alla Bridget Jones
> Se state in modalità marmotta oppure no.
> Etc etc.
> 
> Effettivamente è quasi un terno al lotto


soprattutto la modalità marmotta
a me nn è mai capitato che mi guardassero l'intimo :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Invitami tu..dai...
> Da quando dovrei temere lothar scusa? Pensa a quello che scrive il tuo amico invece di pareggiare no matter what...echepalle..


Senti
Vedo di spiegarti come è il sommo e incommensurabile.

Siamo seduti nel giardino di casa sua.
Sua moglie ci serve da bere.

Passa il suo gatto.

Lui mi racconta intenerito di come ha salvato questo gatto dalla strada, di come si è preso cura di lui.

Ad un certo punto il gatto salta sull'albero del vicino e fa razzia di un nido.

Lothar esulta che bravo il mio gatto eh Conte? Visto che roba? Ahahahaahah...

E io in cuor mio pensavo...ma poveri uccellini...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti
> Vedo di spiegarti come è il sommo e incommensurabile.
> 
> Siamo seduti nel giardino di casa sua.
> ...


Non hai capito e io non ho capitp te...
Io non mi metto contto nessuno dico solo quello che penso e continuerò a farlo esattamente come lui continuera a scrivere le cose che scrive..
Ma tu stai tranquillo perchr oggi rossi a tutti quelki che hanno osato dire A su lothar...me compresa ...io a lothar mai un rosso...ho sempre parlato...per cui...ciao


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ricordarsi al volo quale biancheria c'è sotto onde evitare figure alla Bridget Jones
> Se state in modalità marmotta oppure no.
> Etc etc.
> 
> Effettivamente è quasi un terno al lotto



Io penso che se un uomo ha visto bridget jones puo aspettarsi e capire una cosa del genere 
Bridget jones ha cambiato un po le cose...nel mondo intendo..


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho come un dèjà vu , comunque: il bacio è più molto più intimo di una copula


dici? ... mah... si dice spesso così, ma non ne sono tanto convinto.


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non penso, la superbia è credere di essere meglio di altri, indispensabili, unici, crederlo da e per  se stessi,
> 
> la buona fede è quando per te un rapporto va bene, l'intesa c'è, l'altro non manifesta alcuna insofferenza, problema, niente di niente, dichiara o ti fa capire di amarti, poi scopri che scopa in giro e magari da anni.
> 
> ...


Hai descritto perfettamente ....me! Perché non riesci a credere che lui possa essere capace di tanto e che tu possa essere così ingenua....E quando scopri che sia possibile ormai è tardi.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sono mica una bussola.
> Io sinceramente trovo molto meno poveretto Lothar che viene qua a scherzare e provocare proprio perchè si diverte a vedere reazioni come la tua, di certi pipponi ipocriti (non sto parlando dei tuoi post) scritti, secondo me, per mera autocelebrazione che pure incontrano tanti consensi e che invece a me suscitano profonda amarezza, perchè riesco a vederne solo il fine ultimo, che mi fa stortare il naso anzicheno.
> E non mi permetto nemmeno di criticare chi li trova pregni di significato.
> Ognuno ha il suo punto di vista ed io prendo atto di quelli diversi dal mio.
> ...


Adesso non mi disorienti più.
Un Lothar che dice qual che dice delle donne ha la tua approvazione perché lo dice apertamente.
Prendo atto.
Per me resta un poveretto eh.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non hai capito e io non ho capitp te...
> Io non mi metto contto nessuno dico solo quello che penso e continuerò a farlo esattamente come lui continuera a scrivere le cose che scrive..
> Ma tu stai tranquillo perchr oggi rossi a tutti quelki che hanno osato dire A su lothar...me compresa ...io a lothar mai un rosso...ho sempre parlato...per cui...ciao


Brava miss Lontra
stai imparando a scrivere come lui...

Lui dice sempre quel che pensa
E quella volta amabilmente provocato al ristorante da una del forum

Sentenziò...
" Non parliamo di queste cose, ma mangiamo questi tortellini che è più importante!"

Beccati sto verduzzo del piave allora...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Etrusco (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho come un dèjà vu , comunque: il bacio è più molto più intimo di una copula



D'accordissimo....ma ovviamente parliamo di un bacio travolgente, profondo, lungo....di quelli che alla fine non ti fanno nemmeno capire chi sei e dove stai!


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non penso, la superbia è credere di essere meglio di altri, indispensabili, unici, crederlo da e per  se stessi,
> 
> la buona fede è quando per te un rapporto va bene, l'intesa c'è, l'altro non manifesta alcuna insofferenza, problema, niente di niente, dichiara o ti fa capire di amarti, poi scopri che scopa in giro e magari da anni.
> 
> ...


Hai descritto perfettamente ....me! Perché non riesci a credere che lui possa essere capace di tanto e che tu possa essere così ingenua....E quando scopri che sia possibile ormai è tardi.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso non mi disorienti più.
> Un Lothar che dice qual che dice delle donne ha la tua approvazione perché lo dice apertamente.
> Prendo atto.
> Per me resta un poveretto eh.


Avveccelli i suoi schei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Lui vive in una dimensione di coppia
che non potresti mai immaginare

Con sua moglie è pieno di attenzioni e premure...

Ovvio lei ci sa fare con lui...

Se si rivolgesse a lui con fare femminista
Allora ne vedremmo delle belle...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Lei si rivolge così a lui...
Caro ti spiacerebbe mettermi l'auto in garage?
Sai com'è ho paura di rigarla...

E lui brontolando va
dicendo...

Ste donne, se non ci fossimo noi uomini come farebbero eh conte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma razionalizziamo...purtroppo è così!
> Sai, nella mia esperienza di vita ho notato quanto quelli che si pongono in un certo modo vengono massacrati dalle "pie donne"...quanto quelle "allegre" vengano massacrate sempre dalle poco prima citate "pie donne"...che si celano dietro questa maschera di perfezione e austerità e "palinculismo" (mi si passi il termine), sempre pronte ad additare, a cercare di mantenere pulita un'immagine della quale fondamentalmente non importa a nessuno, ma che ho notato essere le prime a combinare le peggio cose appena ne hanno occasione. Cosa che ovviamente non verrà mai fuori, perchè sono brave a mantenere quella falsa pulizia davanti alla gente.
> 
> Io per alcune mie esperienze e per alcuni miei concetti sono stata tacciata di essere grandissima troia da personaggi simili, che se dovessi raccontare la mia storia con dovizia di particolari stai sicuro che l'immagine che verrebbe fuori non è propriamente di troia...
> ...


Scusa ma ce l'hai con me?
Io sarei una cattiva persona simile a cattive persone che conosci tu perché non capisco come Sbriciolata, che considero una donna intelligente di buon senso e rispettosa, si possa ridere delle cose che scrive Lothar?

Lei mi ha risposto proprio male se devo dire.
Tu peggio.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> si può benissimo avere un rapporto completo senza baciarsi
> a me nn piacerebbe, ma certo che si può


Certo si può anche suonare una chitarra elettrica da scollegata, mica no. Io non dico che non si può fare, dico che ci
togli la meglio parte.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A palinculismo mi sono fermato  Ho approvato direttamente.


Un altro.
Dai del paraculo a me?
Da cosa dovrei paracularmi, di grazia?
Sono forse una traditrice seriale che non può permettersi di trovare provocatorio un traditore seriale che ridacchia di chi viene tradito?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma ce l'hai con me?
> Io sarei una cattiva persona simile a cattive persone che conosci tu perché non capisco come Sbriciolata, che considero una donna intelligente di buon senso e rispettosa, si possa ridere delle cose che scrive Lothar?
> 
> Lei mi ha risposto proprio male se devo dire.
> Tu peggio.


Tu non sei romagnola...
Ci sono cose che non conosci
Cose che non puoi capire
Ma intanto le stigmatizzi...

Se osi guardare le cose che scrive Lothar 
dal suo punto di vista

Scoprirai inattaccabili verità...

E se fosse un poro ingenuoto come me...
Avrebbe già fallito con il lavoro...

Una cosa è certa del sommo
Impossibile beccarlo.

Perchè non esiste donna sulla faccia della terra
capace di metterlo nei casini con sua moglie...

Lui si permette di dire quel che dice
perchè prima viene la sua vita
il suo retroterra 
e le cose che VERAMENTE importano per lui...

Poi molto dopo
Tutto il resto...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao amico...hai letto la perorazione Lothariana della Sbriciola?
> L'ho letta e mi sono commosso pensandoti...
> 
> A quando ti commuovi e dici...ma no, ma no, ma poverine....si innamorano dell'amante...ma sentile...
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
All'armi stan sparando....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:

At salut
Vi cago lì
che ho amichetta che mi chiede attenzion...

Bye bye...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che ci vuoi fare Minerva, c'è chi le cose le dice chiaramente e ne discute a viso aperto, chi preferisce tirare le palline di carta dal banco in fondo.
> Secondo me ci si spiega meglio nel primo modo e nel forum come nella vita farsi capire è importante.


Ho espresso il mio disorientamento perché la tua indulgenza nei confronti di Lothar non la capisco.
Continuo a capirla poco soprattutto vista la tua reazione aggressiva che continua.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> forse lothar va oltre la pippa semplicemente perché paga di più



O forse ama fantasticare ...:rotfl:


----------



## Tobia (12 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Ehehehehe! ha un vecchio nokia 7210 che a malapena manda mms e poi non è in grado di grandi manovre tecnologiche...io sono molto più brava ma questo l'ho già detto in passato



meglio così


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io penso che se un uomo ha visto bridget jones puo aspettarsi e capire una cosa del genere
> Bridget jones ha cambiato un po le cose...nel mondo intendo..


Ma a me Bridget Jones me piace


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ok, ho capito male
> ...era Danny che ha detto di non separasi per mettere le mani avanti mica che arriva ad es. Brunetta


Gradirei mi venisse postato un post dove ho detto a qualcuno di separarsi. Grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si sarà anche preso una sbandata o più d'una, ma il fatto gravissimo sono le OFFESE A SUA MOGLIE invece che le scuse!


Questo ha colpito anche me (non l'ho sottolineato perché oro impegnata a leggere le offese a me).


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no no, nn sono fisime, nn sono il tipo che si fa problemi di vergogna
> solo che per me arrivare a spogliarmi davanti a un uomo vuol dire che poi ci vado a letto
> è una cosa molto intima e personale
> che faccio solo se sono davvero davvero convinta e certa


Mi sembra una cosa condivisibile.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma ce l'hai con me?
> Io sarei una cattiva persona simile a cattive persone che conosci tu perché non capisco come Sbriciolata, che considero una donna intelligente di buon senso e rispettosa, si possa ridere delle cose che scrive Lothar?
> 
> Lei mi ha risposto proprio male se devo dire.
> Tu peggio.


Scusami, ma ho specificato che il mio era un discorso generico...non ce l'ho con nessuno...


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un altro.
> Dai del paraculo a me?
> Da cosa dovrei paracularmi, di grazia?
> Sono forse una traditrice seriale che non può permettersi di trovare provocatorio un traditore seriale che ridacchia di chi viene tradito?


"Palinculismo", ovvero parlavo di quelle talmente rette che pare abbiano un palo nel retro!!!


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> "Palinculismo", ovvero parlavo di quelle talmente rette che pare abbiano un palo nel retro!!!


adoro...portamento retto e fiero!


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma a me Bridget Jones me piace


Chi è?


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo si può anche suonare una chitarra elettrica da scollegata, mica no. Io non dico che non si può fare, dico che ci
> togli la meglio parte.


:up:


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gradirei mi venisse postato un post dove ho detto a qualcuno di separarsi. Grazie.



ma dai che scherzavo! e in alcuni casi l'ho consigliato proprio io
non volevo farti arrabbiare


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

si sa che i "diavoletti " sono sempre più simpatici .
ma secondo me lothar è solo un uomo mediocre di mezza età che potràanche far sorridere ma che sista comportandoin maniera squallida con la moglie.
fra parentesi penso prorio che siauno che zitto zitto pigia senza poi rispondere e se si diverte così tantoa leggere le critiche è ancora più scemo di quanto credessi.e non è vero che non cia siamai cattiveria in quello che scrive...holetto un po' di battute su qualcuna veramente squallide.

la trasgressione intelligente, divertente, controcorrente....è un'altra storia.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

e possibile  che l'ipocrisia sia sempre quella di chi crede nella lealtà e chi vive di bugie riceva solidarietà tranne che quando ci si ha veramente a che fare?
scusate non è quello che volevate fucilare insieme con il conte?


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusami, ma ho specificato che il mio era un discorso generico...non ce l'ho con nessuno...


Resto perplessa.


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e possibile  che l'ipocrisia sia sempre quella di chi crede nella lealtà e chi vive di bugie riceva solidarietà tranne che quando ci si ha veramente a che fare?
> scusate non è quello che volevate fucilare insieme con il conte?


:up:


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e possibile  che l'ipocrisia sia sempre quella di chi crede nella lealtà e chi vive di bugie riceva solidarietà tranne che quando ci si ha veramente a che fare?
> scusate non è quello che volevate fucilare insieme con il conte?


col conte secondo me lothar si è comportato bene perchè ha provato a ridimensionare tutta la vicenda, che non mi stancherò di dire che aveva preso una china francamente esagerata (mi riferisco alla definizione di ricatto)

per il resto secondo me il micione risulta simpatico perchè manifesta di avere una fifa blu di sua moglie, il che in un certo senso lo rimette nei ranghi del sentire comune perchè non c'è mai condiscendenza o peggio disprezzo o menefreghismo per la moglie nelle sue parole, ma anzi lo spettro del gattile e il timore di ricevere pan per focaccia


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un altro.
> Dai del paraculo a me?
> Da cosa dovrei paracularmi, di grazia?
> Sono forse una traditrice seriale che non può permettersi di trovare provocatorio un traditore seriale che ridacchia di chi viene tradito?


E poi è palinculismo. Ovvero: avere una scopa in culo.

Ho soltanto trovato carino il termine. 
Non pensavo proprio a nessuno.

Ci siamo svegliate con la luna storta oggi ?


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Resto perplessa.


Da cosa?


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci siamo svegliate con la luna storta oggi ?


No vabbè...secondo me non si può parlare eh...
Madonna mia...


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No vabbè...secondo me non si può parlare eh...
> Madonna mia...


Ma infatti.

Per una volta che ero proprio scevro da polemiche al 101%.

Ti ho smeraldato proprio perché ho trovato il termine geniale e basta.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> 
> Per una volta che ero proprio scevro da polemiche al 101%.
> 
> Ti ho smeraldato proprio perché ho trovato il termine geniale e basta.


Guarda, il mio intervento era scevro da polemiche tanto quanto...ho solo riportato quella che è stata la mia esperienza, sia reale che virtuale...e che non era assolutamente riferita a questo posto, si vede che ci si sente presi in causa a volte senza che questo sia voluto, altrimenti non saprei...


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

sì, il termine era divertente e ,per quanto mi riguarda pure calzante


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, il mio intervento era scevro da polemiche tanto quanto...ho solo riportato quella che è stata la mia esperienza, sia reale che virtuale...e che non era assolutamente riferita a questo posto, si vede che ci si sente presi in causa a volte senza che questo sia voluto, altrimenti non saprei...


Vabbè dai.

Ci sta che si possa anche confondere dato il mezzo di comunicazione.

Guarda Spider con la storia del turismo sessuale. Glielo hanno dovuto ripetere in diversi che ero sarcastico


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la trasgressione intelligente, divertente, controcorrente....è un'altra storia.


Grazie grazie, troppo buona nonostante il palinculismo conclamato.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè dai.
> 
> Ci sta che si possa anche confondere dato il mezzo di comunicazione.
> 
> Guarda Spider con la storia del turismo sessuale. Glielo hanno dovuto ripetere in diversi che ero sarcastico


Ma io questo lo capisco, quello che non capisco è avere la presunzione di pensare che una perfetta sconosciuta si possa rivolgere senza motivo a qualcunA in particolare qui dentro esponendo un pensiero, che ho sottolineato essere generico e riferito a ben altri luoghi e vicende...

Boh vabbè, mi tratterrò dal dire altro...non sia mai che ci si senta prese in causa...queste però sono cose che ammazzano un po' i dialoghi...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure per se stesso


Si credo anche io


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> L'idea di partenza era interessante ... poi però al secondo tornante è stato preso dal vortice barocco-rococoggiante e si è perduto nelle lande siderali dove, come è noto, balenano raggi b e dove stazionano navi stellari in fiamme ... infine è entrato nello sta-gate ed è sparuto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho espresso il mio disorientamento perché la tua indulgenza nei confronti di Lothar non la capisco.
> Continuo a capirla poco soprattutto vista la tua reazione aggressiva che continua.


Ma quella di Sbri 
NON è indulgenza.

Sbri non sta conducendo una crociata personale contro i traditori di sto mondo
per il semplice fatto che è stata tradita eh?

Lei sa di non essere
La moglie di Lothar

E in ogni caso Lothar non tradirà mai lei, 
perchè Sbri non è una sua amante no?

Capisci?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho come un dèjà vu , comunque: il bacio è più molto più intimo di una copula


Si si vero anche per me


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ricordarsi al volo quale biancheria c'è sotto onde evitare figure alla Bridget Jones
> Se state in modalità marmotta oppure no.
> Etc etc.
> 
> Effettivamente è quasi un terno al lotto


Modalità marmotta mi mancava :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quella di Sbri
> NON è indulgenza.
> 
> Sbri non sta conducendo una crociata personale contro i traditori di sto mondo
> ...


sbriciolata è una delle donne che stimo di più qui dentro, ma è chiaramente influenzata dalla simpatia per lothar .
e son cose che come ho detto tempo fa, appartengono alle persone vere. però ciò non vuol dire che si debba pensare che gli altri siano ipocriti.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Modalità marmotta mi mancava :mrgreen:


E' sempre stato uno dei miei cavalli di battaglia autoimposti per non cedere agli assalti di certi personaggi!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' sempre stato uno dei miei cavalli di battaglia autoimposti per non cedere agli assalti di certi personaggi!


In effetti a pensarci può esser usato come deterrente :carneval:Quando non si ha voglia di approfondire la conoscenza


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sbriciolata è una delle donne che stimo di più qui dentro, ma è chiaramente influenzata dalla simpatia per lothar .
> e son cose che come ho detto tempo fa, appartengono alle persone vere. però ciò non vuol dire che si debba pensare che gli altri siano ipocriti.


NO
Questo è quello che pensi tu.
Come tu pensi che Lothar sia un mediocre

Ma intanto lui nella sua "mediocritas" vive da re...
E avveccella quella "mediocritas"...eheheeheheheheeh...

Ripeto
Secondo me
Sbriciolata è una delle utenti che si lascia MENO influenzare...

Ovvio no?
Tutti pensano che gli ipocriti siano gli altri.NO?

Tu parli di tante cose
Ma io non vi credo.

So che sei abile a misleggere 
i post altrui

e quando vedi che sei riuscita a spingere gli utenti 
a leggere certe cose che non sono scritte

ti eclissi

da cui il mio

NON MI CUCCHI.

Non dare

 da intendere a me.


Ovvio il Conte dato che è un povero piccolo nano.
COlpisce sempre sotto la cinta

Più in alto non arriva.

Maestra insegna.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO
> Questo è quello che pensi tu.
> Come tu pensi che Lothar sia un mediocre
> 
> ...


in effetti potresti aver ragione


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti a pensarci può esser usato come deterrente :carneval:Quando non si ha voglia di approfondire la conoscenza


Sempre fatto...in associazione a mutanda della nonna! :carneval:
Solo il sapere di essere combinata così lì sotto fa passare ogni sprizzo che si può avere per sbaglio!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sbriciolata è una delle donne che stimo di più qui dentro, ma *è chiaramente influenzata dalla simpatia per lothar.*
> e son cose che come ho detto tempo fa, appartengono alle persone vere. però ciò non vuol dire che si debba pensare che gli altri siano ipocriti.



non penso proprio


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non penso proprio


quindi lothar è un buontempone incapace di cattiveria?
allora come ci sei arrivata alla tua quasi cancellazione ?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sbriciolata è una delle donne che stimo di più qui dentro, ma è chiaramente influenzata dalla simpatia per lothar .
> e son cose che come ho detto tempo fa, appartengono alle persone vere. però ciò non vuol dire che si debba pensare che gli altri siano ipocriti.


chiaramente ???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *quindi lothar è un buontempone incapace di cattiveria?*
> allora come ci sei arrivata alla tua quasi cancellazione ?



no, è capacissimo di cattiveria come tutti noi
però che sbriciolata abbia scritto quel post sotto l'influsso della simpatia per lui mi sembra un discorso tirato per i capelli


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, è capacissimo di cattiveria come tutti noi
> però che sbriciolata abbia scritto quel post sotto l'influsso della simpatia per lui mi sembra un discorso tirato per i capelli


questo può essere , in realtà l'influsso è suo .
a me ha indispettito più che altro la coralità su non ho ben capito cosa perché stiamo parlando di chi vive quello che nel post di base fa soffrire la protagonista.
...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco...se ci mettiamo pure la competitività possono aprirsi le danze!
> A me le donne fanno paura!!!


ì Mi sento aliena,:singleeye: i rapporti lavorativi migliori le ho sempre avuti con le donne che si son sempre dimostrate le più leali e corrette rispetto ai maschietti, il mio Capo migliore una donna, mai vista una persona così professionalmente e umanamente in gamba icon i suoi collaboratori, gli uomini assolutamente più inaffidabili in tutto ( ovvio che estrapolo dalla mia esperienza )...che continua su questa linea peraltro il mio attuale capo è probabilmente il peggiore che abbia mai avuto :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo può essere , in realtà l'influsso è suo .
> a me ha indispettito più che altro la coralità su non ho ben capito cosa perché stiamo parlando di chi vive quello che nel post di base fa soffrire la protagonista.
> ...


Hai bevuto? Biascichi.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ci sarà da divertirsi


Cacchio potrei esser l'unica contro corrente :singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ì Mi sento aliena,:singleeye: i rapporti lavorativi migliori le ho sempre avuti con le donne che si son sempre dimostrate le più leali e corrette rispetto ai maschietti, il mio Capo migliore una donna, mai vista una persona così professionalmente e umanamente in gamba icon i suoi collaboratori, gli uomini assolutamente più inaffidabili in tutto ( ovvio che estrapolo dalla mia esperienza )...che continua su questa linea peraltro il mio attuale capo è probabilmente il peggiore che abbia mai avuto :carneval:


Ti fa pure delle avanches?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma abbiate paura delle persone disoneste, degli incapaci, dei vigliacchi in generale, porca miseria...non delle donne.


Quoto


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ì Mi sento aliena,:singleeye: i rapporti lavorativi migliori le ho sempre avuti con le donne che si son sempre dimostrate le più leali e corrette rispetto ai maschietti, il mio Capo migliore una donna, mai vista una persona così professionalmente e umanamente in gamba icon i suoi collaboratori, gli uomini assolutamente più inaffidabili in tutto ( ovvio che estrapolo dalla mia esperienza )...che continua su questa linea peraltro il mio attuale capo è probabilmente il peggiore che abbia mai avuto :carneval:


Ma vedi, a prescindere dalle battute goliardiche o meno, a prescindere dalla lotta di genere, a prescindere dagli innumerevoli luoghi comuni, quel che conta realmente è proprio l'esperienza personale...che tutti abbiamo!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, è capacissimo di cattiveria come tutti noi
> però che sbriciolata abbia scritto quel post sotto l'influsso della simpatia per lui mi sembra un discorso tirato per i capelli


NO.
L'arma del sommo è la seguente:
Egli è totalmente refrattario alla cattiveria altrui.

La vede arrivare
Le ride in faccia
e se ne va...

Non teme nulla.

Un discorso
"minervoso"...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti fa pure delle avanches?


No, siamo coetanei e lo mando cagare se mi fa incazzare :carneval:ci mancherebbe... ma ho avuto pure quelli dalla battuta con il doppio senso e la mano veloce...mozzata


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo può essere , in realtà l'influsso è suo .
> a me ha indispettito più che altro la coralità su non ho ben capito cosa perché stiamo parlando di chi vive quello che nel post di base fa soffrire la protagonista.
> ...


coralità?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> L'arma del sommo è la seguente:
> Egli è totalmente refrattario alla cattiveria altrui.
> 
> ...


mah,non direi


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai bevuto? Biascichi.


la dentiera non ho messo il cucki


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, siamo coetanei e lo mando cagare se mi fa incazzare :carneval:ci mancherebbe... ma ho avuto pure quelli dalla battuta con il doppio senso e la mano veloce...mozzata


Che c'entra la coevità (coevitezza)?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la dentiera non ho messo il cucki


Comunque la notte basta metterla a mollo.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mah,non direi


Beh se cominci a pensare a Befera, agli f24, agli insoluti ecc...
TI spaventi...

Forse teme l'ira funesta della moglie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che c'entra la coevità (coevitezza)?


Solo che di solito eran più grandi di me e con lui, che conoscevo come collega da prima che venisse a fare il capo, c'era già un rapporto del tipo : non dire Cazzate !!! :smile:Che non si è mai interrotto .... Continua dire molte Cazzate sia sul piano professionale che in generale :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

che poi si possa ridere e scherzare su tutto è vero...ma a leggere i contenuti e a mettersi nei panni di chi ci vive insieme a me personalmente passa la voglia di farlo.soprattutto all'interno di un thread dove c'è una famiglia a rischio e questo se ne esce con le solite boiate.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi si possa ridere e scherzare su tutto è vero...ma a leggere i contenuti e a mettersi nei panni di chi ci vive insieme a me personalmente passa la voglia di farlo.soprattutto all'interno di un thread dove c'è una famiglia a rischio e questo se ne esce con le solite boiate.


E tu non capisci 
che alle volte una delle sue boiate 
può aiutare a far capire le cose a questa signora

molto più che tante altre elocubrazioni 
dal sapore greve
del scandagliare il dolore altrui.

In altre parole Lothar dice
Senti non c'è niente da capire.
Se tuo marito fa il mona è perchè è mona.

DI sicuro
la moglie di Lothar
saprebbe cosa fare 
e anche lothar sa che farebbe.

Di sicuro
Però non si metterebbe con mondi crollati sulla testa.

Perchè ogni brava moglie conosce il suo pollo.

(piaccia o meno).


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma dai che scherzavo! e in alcuni casi l'ho consigliato proprio io
> non volevo farti arrabbiare


Non sono arrabbiata. Sono un po' seccata che mi si facciano dire cose che non ho detto o essere attaccata per una perplessità dichiarata con chiarezza.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, il mio intervento era scevro da polemiche tanto quanto...ho solo riportato quella che è stata la mia esperienza, sia reale che virtuale...e che non era assolutamente riferita a questo posto, si vede che ci si sente presi in causa a volte senza che questo sia voluto, altrimenti non saprei...


Se è riferito a una risposta data a me, io capisco che è riferito a me.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi si possa ridere e scherzare su tutto è vero...ma a leggere i contenuti e a mettersi nei panni di chi ci vive insieme a me personalmente passa la voglia di farlo.soprattutto all'interno di un thread dove c'è una famiglia a rischio e questo se ne esce con le solite boiate.


In effetti è questo.
A me è sembrato fuori luogo trovare divertente quel tipo di battuta. E sorprendente che lo facesse un'utente tanto sensibile.


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè dai.
> 
> Ci sta che si possa anche confondere dato il mezzo di comunicazione.
> 
> Guarda Spider con la storia del turismo sessuale. Glielo hanno dovuto ripetere in diversi che ero sarcastico




eppure, visto che mi nomini...
sono convinto che un viaggetto a Cuba
 te lo sei fatto.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Disi....perche'tradimento scusa??.....se sono innocenti scappattelle,senza seguito,e con varie donne,*non e'tradimento*.Quello subentra,se ci si innamora....ma e'roba x i fessi ocarotti...giiusto????



Tradimento è tradimento... però sicuramente le conseguenze non sono le stesse.
Su una cosa hai ragione.... dopo anni che si sta insieme alla stessa persona... beh, la voglia di provare altri partner aumenta. E se si è abbastanza capaci di tenere nascosta la cosa, non sono pochi a provarci. 
Ma io credo che il desiderio di farlo appartenga a non poche persone. Senza ipocrisia. 
Poi... c'è chi come me il desiderio ce l'ha ma ha paura di mentire, o di essere scoperto, o chi lo sublima dedicandosi ai figli, agli hobby, alla politica... ma nascondersi dietro il dito dicendo che "se c'è l'amore non si tradisce" è a mio parere ingenuo.
Siamo individui prima che coppie, e gli individui sono tutti egoisti. L'assenza di desiderio per altre persone è una cosa temporanea... Col tempo passa. A volte i partner ci mettono del loro... ci si sposa che si pesa 40 e 80 chili, ci si ritrova dopo 15 anni 70 e 120... magari a far sesso una volta al mese, o ogni sei mesi... persi tra i figli da portare qui e là, il lavoro che termina tardi la sera, la casa da pulire, i vecchi genitori da assistere... in queste condizioni anche un raggio di sole che capita all'improvviso può far star bene. Io non lapido nessun traditore, ma a differenza di quello che mi è capitato di leggere qui, non perché giustifico mia moglie o mi faccio andare bene qualcosa... come mi è capitato di leggere... ma perché la capisco.
La capisco perché a me piacciono le donne. Non tutte, ma alcune sì. E mi vengono anche dietro. Solo negli ultimi sei mesi ne avrei potute avere tre. L'ultima... in vacanza....se ne è accorta pure mia moglie... ed è stata l'unica di queste che mi ha sollevato un po' di ormoni... ma.... stiamo parlando di ormoni, io non mi sposo un desiderio. A cui tra l'altro non do neppure seguito, perché non so mentire e mia moglie mi scoprirebbe subito. Come d'altronde è successo a lei. Scoperta dopo 10 giorni di storia. 
Mia moglie è una delle due donne che ho conosciuto nella mia vita e da cui sono stato ricambiato che ho desiderato avere accanto per tutta la vita. Perché la conosco e la ritengo superiore ad altre, anche se JB pensa che sia una testa di cazzo (manco la conoscesse... le persone che giudicano attraverso le parole degli altri non le apprezzo granché). Perché di donne ne ho incontrate e conosciute.... e con qualcuna ci sono pure stato. Ma lei è l'unica che in 25 anni mi sento ancora di desiderare di avere al mio fianco. Mi piace ancora. Non mi staccherei mai di lei. Siamo cresciuti insieme. Abbiamo fatto le nostre cazzate: lo so. Vale per lei come per me. E quindi, che devo fare? Un processo? Ai fatti e alle intenzioni? E' ovvio che c'è tradimento e tradimento. 
C'è chi tradisce perché sa che tutto è finito. Chi vive in una coppia finita e non lo sa. Pur non tradendo vive una coppia spenta, senza gioie. Quanti della mia età? Ma quasi tutti quelli che conosco. Le mogli che si lagnano tra di loro e i mariti a vedere la partita, a giocare a calcetto, a farsi una birra con gli amici... o a broccolare con le colleghe di ufficio... che a loro volta hanno mariti tedianti a casa... e via, con l'ipocrisia di chi a 20 anni propagandava amore per tutta la vita e poi si trova a fare i conti con la vita vera. Che non è un romanzo Harmony. E neppure quella enorme stronzata di 50 sfumature di grigio. Forse si avvicina di più a quella di Houellebecq.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho idea di come funziona Badoo ma quelli che usa lui sono gratis, sempre per il solito discorso che pagare è da sfigati.



Metti le tue foto, gli utenti ti votano... e poi partono delle chat per quelli che si piacciono.
Di siti di incontri ce n'è ormai una caterva, da Meetic (a pagamento) a Badoo  in mezzo ce ne trovi tanti altri.
Ma se vuoi beccare basta anche una chat come TiscaliChat. E di chat ce ne sono quante ne vuoi.
Una persona che conosco ha trovato la tipa grazie a Tiscali, mentre Badoo dopo averlo frequentato ha detto che è più orientato agli incontri sessuali.
Per mogli e mariti annoiati desiderosi di incontri senza troppo sbattimento.
Il successo di tutti questi siti ti fa capire quanto interesse c'è per questo tipo di incontri.
Comunque sempre on line anche facebook consente di conoscere e gestire eventuali incontri. 
In maniera meno esplicita, però.
Tutta Italia poi è piena poi di luoghi ove incontrarsi conoscersi e eventualmente fare sesso. In coppia o da soli. Gay, etero etc. Sempre on line trovi se vuoi tutte le indicazioni. Due domeniche fa sulla spiaggia del fiume ci ha beccato un ragazzo sui 30 anni, molto carino, occhi azzurri etc, che si è fermato a parlare con noi e dopo un po' ci ha fatto una proposta sessuale. Ovviamente non accettata... ma questo per dirti che, ci piaccia o no, oggi funziona così.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *e possibile  che l'ipocrisia sia sempre quella di chi crede nella lealtà* e chi vive di bugie riceva solidarietà tranne che quando ci si ha veramente a che fare?
> scusate non è quello che volevate fucilare insieme con il conte?



Bella questione.
E' una domanda che mi sono posto anch'io.
Cercando di darmi una risposta.
In effetti più che di ipocrisia parlerei di illusione.
Io, più che credere nella lealtà, aspiro ad essa.
Perché mi dà sicurezza. Nei rapporti con gli altri cerco di essere sincero, leale, generoso e disponibile e spero così che la cosa sia reciproca.
Nella realtà le cose non vanno così e mi è capitato spesso di essere usato per la mia disponibilità.
Ora, a 46 anni, ho calato e non poco le mie aspettative.
Do il giusto senza aspettarmi di più.
Diciamo che mi sono accorto che la vita non propone sovente scambi paritari, ma spesso ci impone degli scambi, diciamo, svantaggiosi. 
Apprezzo in alcune cose Lothar perché è diretto nelle sue affermazioni: non ha mai propagandato sentimenti, non ha mai giustificato in maniera aulica quello che fa, in fin dei conti vive una sua vita senza - credo - costruirsi alcuna sovrastruttura ipocrita.
Di ipocriti in giro invece ne ho conosciuti... i classici santarellini che avanzano giudizi sugli altri, a parole sono integerrimi e poi... ne combinano di tutti i colori. Ecco, quelli sono i peggiori. 
Poi, ovviamente, apprezzo chi è sincero leale, perché credo in questi valori.
Ma essere sinceri presuppone anche mostrare la parte meno "nobile" ed "etica" di sè. Che credo esista per tutti, o sicuramente, per tanti.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

*ritorniamo a parlare della storia*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, come no, è quello impedito al pc.
> Che però ha mantenuto attivo un profilo facebook da anni dal computer di casa senza che lei ne sospettasse l'esistenza.



Negli anni ho accumulato 3 mail segrete, un iscrizione a badoo con nome falso tanto per curiosare, l'iscrizione a forum e chat varie... non faccio nulla di male e a mia moglie non viene in mente di curiosare perché non ha motivi per dubitare di me. In ogni caso, anche se si è coppia un minimo di individualità ci vuole.
Non è che ci vuole grande scienza per nascondere un profilo facebook... la maggior parte dei mariti se ne va su youporn... all'insaputa delle mogli.
Ognuno di noi ha una parte di sè che tiene celata al partner.
Ora qui fino ad ora in questa storia sono venuti a galla solo
1) un casco odoroso di un profumo femminile
2) un profilo facebook nascosto
3) qualche messaggio 
4) l'affermazione di lui che c'è stato solo un bacio
5) il probabile fanculo della supposta amante

Il marito secondo la moglie è brutto, sedentario, abituato a farsi servire a casa, incapace di cucinare e usare strumenti tecnologici, e secondo me è pure un po' abituato a farsi comandare da lei, che lo ha pure obbligato a scrivere un messaggio alla presunta amante. Lui cerca di riconquistate la fiducia in una maniera un po' servile, mandando selfie quando esce da solo... quindi accetta di essere controllato.
O è un genio nascosto dotato di un certo livello di psicologia, una specie di Dottor Jeckyll dalla doppia personalità, oppure è il solito cinquantenne che per miracolo si è trovata una con cui recuperare un po' di autostima (visto il fanculo direi che la cosa non ha funzionato) e assaporare dopo anni e tre figli un minimo di libertà individuale di cui probabilmente non ha mai goduto negli anni. Il fatto che gli fosse interdetto anche Facebook dimostra che i suoi spazi erano veramente limitati. Io sono più convinto della seconda ipotesi, la cosa mi sembra più probabile. Però io non conosco il marito, e qui è la moglie che deve comprendere cosa sta succedendo.
Lui può essersi preso una sbandata, però la mia sensazione è che non sia ricambiato.
A meno che entrambi non siano Bonnie and Clyde... e si siano messi d'accordo per recitare una parte.
Ma in termini di probabilità vedo la cosa molto remota.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti è questo.
> A me è sembrato fuori luogo trovare divertente quel tipo di battuta. E sorprendente che lo facesse un'utente tanto sensibile.


Se fosse come dici tu, qua ogni thread di sto tipo dovrebbe essere una solennissima mazzata sui coglioni, senza possibilità sdrammatizzare o svincolare un attimo, per legge. La sensibilità non è che si misura un tanto al chilo con una pesa. Sbriciolata sarà anche sensibile, ma lo è a modo suo dove tu lo sei inevitabilmente a modo tuo. Magari tu lo hai trovato fuori luogo, lei ha risposto che per quanto la riguarda fuori luogo non è, ed io tendo ad essere d'accordo più che nel merito della cosa del Micione nella sostanza.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Metti le tue foto, gli utenti ti votano... e poi partono delle chat per quelli che si piacciono.
> Di siti di incontri ce n'è ormai una caterva, da Meetic (a pagamento) a Badoo in mezzo ce ne trovi tanti altri.
> Ma se vuoi beccare basta anche una chat come TiscaliChat. E di chat ce ne sono quante ne vuoi.
> Una persona che conosco ha trovato la tipa grazie a Tiscali, mentre Badoo dopo averlo frequentato ha detto che è più orientato agli incontri sessuali.
> ...


Scusa? Ma che era, un fiume per scambisti? Eravate nudi?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Negli anni ho accumulato 3 mail segrete, un iscrizione a badoo con nome falso tanto per curiosare, l'iscrizione a forum e chat varie... non faccio nulla di male e a mia moglie non viene in mente di curiosare perché non ha motivi per dubitare di me. In ogni caso, anche se si è coppia un minimo di individualità ci vuole.
> Non è che ci vuole grande scienza per nascondere un profilo facebook... la maggior parte dei mariti se ne va su youporn... all'insaputa delle mogli.
> Ognuno di noi ha una parte di sè che tiene celata al partner.
> Ora qui fino ad ora in questa storia sono venuti a galla solo
> ...


praticamente dalla descrizione 
un uomo succube della moglie ...
come molti per altro ...


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sempre fatto...in associazione a mutanda della nonna! :carneval:
> Solo il sapere di essere combinata così lì sotto fa passare ogni sprizzo che si può avere per sbaglio!!! :rotfl:


dilettanti
basta spogliarsi al buio con la scusa del "mi vergogno"


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Metti le tue foto, gli utenti ti votano... e poi partono delle chat per quelli che si piacciono.
> Di siti di incontri ce n'è ormai una caterva, da Meetic (a pagamento) a Badoo  in mezzo ce ne trovi tanti altri.
> Ma se vuoi beccare basta anche una chat come TiscaliChat. E di chat ce ne sono quante ne vuoi.
> Una persona che conosco ha trovato la tipa grazie a Tiscali, mentre Badoo dopo averlo frequentato ha detto che è più orientato agli incontri sessuali.
> ...


cosa gli ha dato modo di capire che poteva permetterselo?
più che altro sto pensando alla faccia di mio marito di fronte ad un tizio che glielo propone:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa gli ha dato modo di capire che poteva permetterselo?
> più che altro sto pensando alla faccia di mio marito di fronte ad un tizio che glielo propone:singleeye:


A lui, ovviamente, che a te manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A lui, ovviamente, che a te manco per sbaglio.


ma sei mio il pappagallino inseparabile?


----------



## JON (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa gli ha dato modo di capire che poteva permetterselo?
> più che altro sto pensando alla faccia di mio marito di fronte ad un tizio che glielo propone:singleeye:


Sarà stato un fiume per incontri. Danny, ma che cazzo vai facendo?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei mio il pappagallino inseparabile?


Hai una tetta più gonfia dell'altra, non so se hai notato.


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai una tetta più gonfia dell'altra, non so se hai notato.


ma quello è normale


----------



## Tobia (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu non fai testo, non saprei come definirti, non capirò mai visto che scopi tanto bene con tua moglie che gusto ci trovi con i pesci adescati sulle chat o FB.


Faccio una semplice domanda, Non per creare polemica, davvero, semplicemente perché sono nuovo del forum. Riguardo lothar, per esempio, qualcuno lo conosce personalmente? Insomma, un conto sono le perle di saggezza che scrive danny, che al di là del conoscerlo o meno rimangono in ogni caso parole sagge su cui riflettere. Ma il discorso cambia quando si tratta di altri personaggi, quelli che limitano i loro interventi all'auto compiacimento. Quando scrivono qualcosa non mancano mai di ricordarci le loro qualità al di sopra della media. Ci si crede a prescindere oppure ci sono dati oggettivi? 




Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono siti per incontri, per la verità. Comunque è un discorso complesso che si riduce a ritardare l'invecchiamento il più possibile.





biri ha detto:


> mi hanno raccontato robe di badoo che nn ci volevo credere
> la gente sta male





biri ha detto:


> ma solitamente si trovano dei bei troioni





Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta aprii un thread sulle (dis)avventure di un mio collega di quando lavoravo a Milano. Non l'ho portato avanti perché come al solito è finito in vacca. Fra queste c'era la cena a casa sua con una tipa conosciuta su badoo. Ai suoi approcci sul divano questa rispose con un candido: Ma vuoi un pompino ? Guarda che non è un problema, un pompino non si nega a nessuno





biri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l:
> un mio amico invece ne ha beccate un paio pazze
> una se l'è andato a prendere a casa per portarlo a casa sua
> gli ha offerto un numero imprecisato di canne
> ...



Allora, in breve: scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, ho sfogato la fase della "vendetta" iscrivendomi proprio a badoo. Non essendo un traditore (a parte una volta, dopo 9 mesi di rapporto...durato 3 giorni) volevo "tradire" almeno virtualmente, ma solo per vendetta. 
Mi sono iscritto, ho usato delle foto fasulle (un mio amico di fb, un tipo davvero bello, un figaccione), e ho iniziato a pescare a raffica, indipendentemente da età e aspetto. Contattavo quelle che visitavano il profilo (altrimenti non si possono contattare), e per velocizzare il tutto, considerando soprattutto la fama di badoo, cercavo di orientare la conversazione verso discorsi più "intimi". Morale: tutte hanno detto chiaramente che se ero in cerca di quello stavo solo perdendo tempo. In compenso ho rimediato le foto del cazzo di un tipo. LA mia "avventura" badoo si è limitata a quello. Poi ho cancellato tutto e buonanotte. 
Ora, quando leggo di certe avventure, e penso alla mia esperienza su badoo, mi viene in mente questa canzone di Elio e le storie tese: 

[video=youtube_share;0cdQM_A5Vzo]http://youtu.be/0cdQM_A5Vzo?t=28s[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma quello è normale


Così tanto?


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dilettanti
> basta spogliarsi al buio con la scusa del "mi vergogno"


No, non hai capito...
Quella era un metodo per autoconvincermi a non cedere in certe occasioni! Non era questione di vergogna o cosa...sapendo di non essere in ordine mi evitavo calamenti di braghe senza motivo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tradimento è tradimento... però sicuramente le conseguenze non sono le stesse.
> Su una cosa hai ragione.... dopo anni che si sta insieme alla stessa persona... beh, la voglia di provare altri partner aumenta. E se si è abbastanza capaci di tenere nascosta la cosa, non sono pochi a provarci.
> Ma io credo che il desiderio di farlo appartenga a non poche persone. Senza ipocrisia.
> Poi... c'è chi come me il desiderio ce l'ha ma ha paura di mentire, o di essere scoperto, o chi lo sublima dedicandosi ai figli, agli hobby, alla politica... ma nascondersi dietro il dito dicendo che "se c'è l'amore non si tradisce" è a mio parere ingenuo.
> ...


Ma come fai tu a sapere tante cose degli altri? Hai un sistema? Te lo raccontano? 
Io vedo molti quaranta cinquantenni di entrambi i sessi in splendida forma, in giro.
Se sia perché sono felici in coppia o perché hanno l'amante o sono felici e basta non saprei dirlo.


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Faccio una semplice domanda, Non per creare polemica, davvero, semplicemente perché sono nuovo del forum. Riguardo lothar, per esempio, qualcuno lo conosce personalmente? Insomma, un conto sono le perle di saggezza che scrive danny, che al di là del conoscerlo o meno rimangono in ogni caso parole sagge su cui riflettere. Ma il discorso cambia quando si tratta di altri personaggi, quelli che limitano i loro interventi all'auto compiacimento. Quando scrivono qualcosa non mancano mai di ricordarci le loro qualità al di sopra della media. Ci si crede a prescindere oppure ci sono dati oggettivi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la gente è scema ma mica così tanto
un profilo fasullo lo si riconosce lontano un km
e sperare di trovare da scopare su badoo in 2 giorni è da ingenui
ci vuole sempre un po' di tempo


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Così tanto?


purtroppo sì, il corpo nn è mica simmetrico


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

Scusate ci ho messo un po' ma ho letto tutto. Sì sbriciolata hai ragione per un attimo ho pensato di essere chissà che genio informatico ma in effetti il profilo fb mi era sfuggito alla grande, diciamo anche che al pc mio marito da casa si collega solo da qualche mese in maniera assidua la sera dopo cena e  infatti scrive sul diario del profilo a partire dal 27 dicembre 2013 frasi romantiche e profonde tipiche di un innamorato... degli anni passati non c'è nulla nel diario.
Un po' di autostima mi è rimasta però lo so per certo ed è quella consapevole che nulla tornerà come prima che io non sarò più con lui la stessa donna (liberi di credere che gli impedissi di fare chissà che in realtà era lui il sedentario che all'improvviso a gennaio ha avuto voglia di cominciare a uscire con amici di vecchia data, ovvio che in me è iniziato il sospetto...per 14 anni non ha mai avuto questo desiderio di uscire la sera non sono io che glielo impedivo). 
Ieri abbiamo deciso di comune accordo in modo molto civile che non discuteremo più nè tra di noi nè davanti ai bambini e che per ora in forma diciamo "amicale" conviviamo facendo le stesse cose (ma senza abbracci, nè bacetti nè ovviamente sesso non ce lo siamo detto ma era sottinteso) e magari trovandoci i nostri spazi (parole sue possiamo uscire senza esagerare però ognuno per conto suo...scusate ma mi stavo scompisciando dentro di me a quelle parole....secondo me perchè vuole continuare a vederla e quindi è disposto pure a concedermi il lusso di divertirmi magari con qualcun altro? ma che ridicolo). Mi ha detto che lui mi vorrà sempre bene per via dei 14 anni e dei 3 figli che sono splendidi e che magari si troverà un appartamento vicino per poterli vedere crescere in modo più presente in caso di separazione.
 Io sono più serena sinceramente. questo suo farsene quasi una ragione mi dà quel distacco che cercavo giorni fa e che non mi concedeva forzandomi a restare e a fare l'amore per dimostrarmi il suo chiamiamolo "pentimento"?.


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non hai capito...
> Quella era un metodo per autoconvincermi a non cedere in certe occasioni! Non era questione di vergogna o cosa...sapendo di non essere in ordine mi evitavo calamenti di braghe senza motivo!


ahahahahah no no, io se nn voglio calare le braghe, nn le calo neanche se sono fresca di estetista


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma quello è normale


Ma quando mai? Le mie sono equamente sgonfie


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è riferito a una risposta data a me, io capisco che è riferito a me.


E se mi permetti questo è un po' forzato...io rispondo a un post in risposta a qualcosa che hai detto tu, argomentando cose che specifico che non sono riferite a nessuno, ma riprendo una mia esperienza e tu pensi che mi rivolgo a te...
Bè...


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quando mai? Le mie sono equamente sgonfie


le  mie invece sono diversamente gonfie


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ahahahahah no no, io se nn voglio calare le braghe, nn le calo neanche se sono fresca di estetista


E grazie...


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E grazie...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: prego


----------



## zanna (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Scusate ci ho messo un po' ma ho letto tutto. Sì sbriciolata hai ragione per un attimo ho pensato di essere chissà che genio informatico ma in effetti il profilo fb mi era sfuggito alla grande, diciamo anche che al pc mio marito da casa si collega solo da qualche mese in maniera assidua la sera dopo cena e  infatti scrive sul diario del profilo a partire dal 27 dicembre 2013 frasi romantiche e profonde tipiche di un innamorato... degli anni passati non c'è nulla nel diario.
> Un po' di autostima mi è rimasta però lo so per certo ed è quella consapevole che nulla tornerà come prima che io non sarò più con lui la stessa donna (liberi di credere che gli impedissi di fare chissà che in realtà era lui il sedentario che all'improvviso a gennaio ha avuto voglia di cominciare a uscire con amici di vecchia data, ovvio che in me è iniziato il sospetto...per 14 anni non ha mai avuto questo desiderio di uscire la sera non sono io che glielo impedivo).
> *Ieri* abbiamo deciso di comune accordo in modo molto civile che non discuteremo più nè tra di noi nè davanti ai bambini e che per ora in forma diciamo "amicale" conviviamo facendo le stesse cose (ma senza abbracci, nè bacetti nè ovviamente sesso non ce lo siamo detto ma era sottinteso) e magari trovandoci i nostri spazi (parole sue possiamo uscire senza esagerare però ognuno per conto suo...scusate ma mi stavo scompisciando dentro di me a quelle parole....secondo me perchè vuole continuare a vederla e quindi è disposto pure a concedermi il lusso di divertirmi magari con qualcun altro? ma che ridicolo). *Mi ha detto che lui mi vorrà sempre bene per via dei 14 anni e dei 3 figli che sono splendidi e che magari si troverà un appartamento vicino per poterli vedere crescere in modo più presente in caso di separazione.*
> Io sono più serena sinceramente. questo suo farsene quasi una ragione mi dà quel distacco che cercavo giorni fa e che non mi concedeva forzandomi a restare e a fare l'amore per dimostrarmi il suo chiamiamolo "pentimento"?.


Ahia!! Di già? Va bene mettere le mani avanti ma qui ha messo avanti pure i piedi ... :sorpreso: Valuta bene le parole ed il contesto potrebbe ancora essere in modalità :rock:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> purtroppo sì, il corpo nn è mica simmetrico


Va bene, ma un po'. Io mica ho un braccio venti centimetri più corto dell'altro.


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene, ma un po'. Io mica ho un braccio venti centimetri più corto dell'altro.


io ce l'ho una tetta più piccola


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io ce l'ho una tetta più piccola


Io preferisco dire di averne una più grande!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Scusate ci ho messo un po' ma ho letto tutto. Sì sbriciolata hai ragione per un attimo ho pensato di essere chissà che genio informatico ma in effetti il profilo fb mi era sfuggito alla grande, diciamo anche che al pc mio marito da casa si collega solo da qualche mese in maniera assidua la sera dopo cena e  infatti scrive sul diario del profilo a partire dal 27 dicembre 2013 frasi romantiche e profonde tipiche di un innamorato... degli anni passati non c'è nulla nel diario.
> Un po' di autostima mi è rimasta però lo so per certo ed è quella consapevole che nulla tornerà come prima che io non sarò più con lui la stessa donna (liberi di credere che gli impedissi di fare chissà che in realtà era lui il sedentario che all'improvviso a gennaio ha avuto voglia di cominciare a uscire con amici di vecchia data, ovvio che in me è iniziato il sospetto...per 14 anni non ha mai avuto questo desiderio di uscire la sera non sono io che glielo impedivo).
> Ieri abbiamo deciso di comune accordo in modo molto civile che non discuteremo più nè tra di noi nè davanti ai bambini e che per ora in forma diciamo "amicale" conviviamo facendo le stesse cose (ma senza abbracci, nè bacetti nè ovviamente sesso non ce lo siamo detto ma era sottinteso) e magari trovandoci i nostri spazi (parole sue possiamo uscire senza esagerare però ognuno per conto suo...scusate ma mi stavo scompisciando dentro di me a quelle parole....secondo me perchè vuole continuare a vederla e quindi è disposto pure a concedermi il lusso di divertirmi magari con qualcun altro? ma che ridicolo). Mi ha detto che lui mi vorrà sempre bene per via dei 14 anni e dei 3 figli che sono splendidi e che magari si troverà un appartamento vicino per poterli vedere crescere in modo più presente in caso di separazione.
> Io sono più serena sinceramente. questo suo farsene quasi una ragione mi dà quel distacco che cercavo giorni fa e che non mi concedeva forzandomi a restare e a fare l'amore per dimostrarmi il suo chiamiamolo "pentimento"?.


Tutto quello che hai scritto mi fa pensare che tra voi si è verificato un "ingorgo" comunicativo.
Vi dite delle cose, apparentemente chiare, ma nel frattempo ne pensate entrambi altre che non esplicitate.
Se tu sei stufa marcia di lui e vuoi trovare una separazione di fatto è la strada giusta.
Se vuoi altro no. A me sembra che state collaborando per passarvi i mattoni per costruire il muro tra voi.


----------



## zanna (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai una tetta più gonfia dell'altra, non so se hai notato.





biri ha detto:


> ma quello è normale





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Così tanto?





biri ha detto:


> purtroppo sì, il corpo nn è mica simmetrico





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quando mai? Le mie sono equamente sgonfie





biri ha detto:


> le  mie invece sono diversamente gonfie





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene, ma un po'. Io mica ho un braccio venti centimetri più corto dell'altro.





biri ha detto:


> io ce l'ho una tetta più piccola





Nicka ha detto:


> Io preferisco dire di averne una più grande!


:simy:


----------



## Tobia (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> la gente è scema ma mica così tanto
> un profilo fasullo lo si riconosce lontano un km
> e sperare di trovare da scopare su badoo in 2 giorni è da ingenui
> ci vuole sempre un po' di tempo



da cosa lo capisci esattamente? 

Hai ragione sul fatto dei due giorni, ma da li a quello che è capitato nei racconti sopra cene passa.


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ahia!! Di già? Va bene mettere le mani avanti ma qui ha messo avanti pure i piedi ... :sorpreso: Valuta bene le parole ed il contesto potrebbe ancora essere in modalità :rock:


Dici eh?Secondo me la scuffia ancora c'è, lo penso anch'io, del resto sono io che ci sono entrata a gamba tesa...in lui io non ho sentito un vero pentimento ancora.come dice sbriciolata farà passare un po' di tempo per mettermi tranquilla e poi riparte più in forze che mai. 
Bene oggi quasi mi facevo prendere da una macchina che veniva sparata ma poi il senso di mamma ha prevalso


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto quello che hai scritto mi fa pensare che tra voi si è verificato un "ingorgo" comunicativo.
> Vi dite delle cose, apparentemente chiare, ma nel frattempo ne pensate entrambi altre che non esplicitate.
> *Se tu sei stufa marcia di lui e vuoi trovare una separazione di fatto è la strada giusta.
> Se vuoi altro no.* A me sembra che state collaborando per passarvi i mattoni per costruire il muro tra voi.


Vorrei entrambe le cose e questo mi fa impazzire.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io ce l'ho una tetta più piccola


Finchè non hai una prima da un lato ed una quarta da un altro è più o meno ancora tutto ok.


----------



## JON (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Dici eh?Secondo me la scuffia ancora c'è, lo penso anch'io, del resto sono io che ci sono entrata a gamba tesa...in lui io non ho sentito un vero pentimento ancora.come dice sbriciolata farà passare un po' di tempo per mettermi tranquilla e poi riparte più in forze che mai.
> Bene oggi quasi mi facevo prendere da una macchina che veniva sparata ma poi il senso di mamma ha prevalso


Stai tranquilla che le cose stanno come le senti. Pensa cosa gli frulla per la testa, già si vede single, in un'altra casa e a farsi la nuova vita. Non ci sta con la testa.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io ce l'ho una tetta più piccola


che storia....e come e' possibile?
le mie sono leggermenmte diverse ma la misura mi pare la stessa....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Vorrei entrambe le cose e questo mi fa impazzire.


Quando ci si avvia verso casa e si vedono le luci, si teme che ci siano stati i ladri. Mentre ci si avvicina ci si prefigura la casa devastata e ci si dice che sono cose che succedono.
Questo non significa che si voglia aver subito un furto.


----------



## JON (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che storia....e come e' possibile?
> le mie sono leggermenmte diverse ma la misura mi pare la stessa....


Oh, ma se una c'ha le tette diverse è cosi e basta...che è tutta sta pappardella?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso non mi disorienti più.
> Un Lothar che dice qual che dice delle donne ha la tua approvazione perché lo dice apertamente.
> Prendo atto.
> Per me resta un poveretto eh.


no no, mica così semplice.
Il nick Lothar viene dal maialmondo.
Che esiste, ed è variamente e riccamente popolato.
Nel maialmondo, giustamente, se gli uomini sono porci, ne consegue che le donne siano troie, datosi che troia in italiano è giust'appunto la femmina del maiale.
Non ci sono povere figlie da scopare, ci sono uomini e donne che cercano da scopare e lo trovano.
Questa è la realtà di quel mondo, che Lothar ha il coraggio di rappresentare qui per quello che è, senza ipocrisia, senza cercare fili d'erba dietro i quali nascondersi.
Per me poveretti sono i sepolcri imbiancati, che hanno bisogno di spargere la calce per nascondere la loro vera natura, mentre pontificano sul loro candore.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Oh, ma se una c'ha le tette diverse è cosi e basta...che è tutta sta pappardella?


oh.....stiamo sciallissimi eh...ho fatto solo una domanda.....


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Stai tranquilla che le cose stanno come le senti. Pensa cosa gli frulla per la testa, già si vede single, in un'altra casa e a farsi la nuova vita. Non ci sta con la testa.


Vero verissimo la mia sensazione è questa.
Cosa fare?!?? Lasciarlo andare al più presto. non c'è via d'uscita per la mia e per la sua salute... ma per i bambini? Figli di separati? non avrei mai immaginato non voglio che ne sarà di loro bravi a scuola, tranquilli ce li invidiano in tanti genitori. Maledetto marito che mi sono trovata!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, mica così semplice.
> Il nick Lothar viene dal maialmondo.
> Che esiste, ed è variamente e riccamente popolato.
> Nel maialmondo, giustamente, se gli uomini sono porci, ne consegue che le donne siano troie, datosi che troia in italiano è giust'appunto la femmina del maiale.
> ...


Quoto il contenuto anche se le espressioni del conte non mi piacciono per nulla.


----------



## JON (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oh.....stiamo sciallissimi eh...ho fatto solo una domanda.....


Oh...e sto a scherzà....piuttosto diglielo tu a JB che se si mette a cercare bene pure lui trova un paio di cose diverse.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Oh...e sto a scherzà....piuttosto diglielo tu a JB che se si mette a cercare bene pure lui trova un paio di cose diverse.


IL MIO JB E' PERFETTO. NON SCHERZIAMO!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Oh...e sto a scherzà....piuttosto diglielo tu a JB che se si mette a cercare bene pure lui trova un paio di cose diverse.


Mai viste. E qualche paio l'ho visto. O almeno non così diverse tra di loro come quelle dell'avatar di Minni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Vero verissimo la mia sensazione è questa.
> Cosa fare?!?? Lasciarlo andare al più presto. non c'è via d'uscita per la mia e per la sua salute... ma per i bambini? Figli di separati? non avrei mai immaginato non voglio che ne sarà di loro bravi a scuola, tranquilli ce li invidiano in tanti genitori. Maledetto marito che mi sono trovata!


Ecco quello che proprio non dovresti guardare per nulla.
Il giudizio degli altri ( positivo o negativo che sia) sulla tua famiglia.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma come fai tu a sapere tante cose degli altri? Hai un sistema? Te lo raccontano?
> Io vedo molti quaranta cinquantenni di entrambi i sessi in splendida forma, in giro.
> Se sia perché sono felici in coppia o perché hanno l'amante o sono felici e basta non saprei dirlo.


eccome


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io preferisco dire di averne una più grande!


:up:


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Oh, ma se una c'ha le tette diverse è cosi e basta...che è tutta sta pappardella?


:singleeye:ma io ce le ho perfette sa vasandir


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> da cosa lo capisci esattamente?
> 
> Hai ragione sul fatto dei due giorni, ma da li a quello che è capitato nei racconti sopra cene passa.


è una sensazione, nn te lo so spiegare
ma si capisce e quando lo capisci, ecco che parte la diffidenza

cmq io ti parlo di un ragazzo che è iscritto a badoo da anni


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

no, ha la faccia tosta





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, mica così semplice.
> Il nick Lothar viene dal maialmondo.
> Che esiste, ed è variamente e riccamente popolato.
> Nel maialmondo, giustamente, se gli uomini sono porci, ne consegue che le donne siano troie, datosi che troia in italiano è giust'appunto la femmina del maiale.
> ...


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Finchè non hai una prima da un lato ed una quarta da un altro è più o meno ancora tutto ok.


come sei sempre esagerato :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho espresso il mio disorientamento perché la tua indulgenza nei confronti di Lothar non la capisco.
> Continuo a capirla poco soprattutto vista la tua reazione aggressiva che continua.


qui stavo parlando dei rossi.
Comunque.
Tu hai parlato di Lothar come di un POVERETTO IN CLIMATERIO CHE SI SCOPA LE FIGLIE.
In pratica l'hai dipinto come un depravato, insinuando con la parola figlie degli scenari pazzeschi.
e sarei aggressiva io?


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che storia....e come e' possibile?
> le mie sono leggermenmte diverse ma la misura mi pare la stessa....


sì più o meno è la stessa, ma la mia parte destra è tutta più piccola della sinistra
roba impercettibile eh, però  dopo 32 anni che me la porto appresso ci faccio caso


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

e poi scusa, sbri ma mi ha colpito questa cosa che scrive e poi si diverte a leggere le anime pie, ammazza che scemo.


----------



## JON (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Vero verissimo la mia sensazione è questa.
> Cosa fare?!?? Lasciarlo andare al più presto. non c'è via d'uscita per la mia e per la sua salute... ma per i bambini? Figli di separati? non avrei mai immaginato non voglio che ne sarà di loro bravi a scuola, tranquilli ce li invidiano in tanti genitori. Maledetto marito che mi sono trovata!


Ti comprendo. Dato che in queste cose c'è bisogno di tempo, e molto anche, quello che posso sperare per te è che tuo marito abbia la capacità, da qualche parte, di riprendersi e saper valutare bene quello che gli sta succedendo.

Per esempio, le considerazioni che fai tu sui vostri figli a lui probabilmemente nemmeno passano per la testa. Cosa potresti fare? Secondo me deve prendere coscienza, e non credo che l'atteggiamento vagamente lassista che state adottando possa aiutarvi. Tu sei a posto, ma per lui potrebbe essere addirittura un trampolino di lancio che potrebbe portarlo a realizzare davvero i suoi sogni di rincitrullito.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

no, scopa le ragazze dell'età dei figli parlandone come zoccole.è la verità


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qui stavo parlando dei rossi.
> Comunque.
> Tu hai parlato di Lothar come di un POVERETTO IN CLIMATERIO CHE SI SCOPA LE FIGLIE.
> In pratica l'hai dipinto come un depravato, insinuando con la parola figlie degli scenari pazzeschi.
> e sarei aggressiva io?


----------



## JON (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye:ma io ce le ho perfette sa vasandir


Allora cambia l'avatar.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sì più o meno è la stessa, ma la mia parte destra è tutta più piccola della sinistra
> roba impercettibile eh, però dopo 32 anni che me la porto appresso ci faccio caso


Si vede anche dall'avatar.


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vede anche dall'avatar.


mica dico le bugie io


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Allora cambia l'avatar.


perchè ti pareva che girassi con limoni e arance a lato che mi svolazzavano intorno?


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, mica così semplice.
> Il nick Lothar viene dal maialmondo.
> Che esiste, ed è variamente e riccamente popolato.
> Nel maialmondo, giustamente, se gli uomini sono porci, ne consegue che le donne siano troie, datosi che troia in italiano è giust'appunto la femmina del maiale.
> ...



bho a me sembra uno che scrive a ruota libera, non sapevo avesse dietro delle coraggiose teorie ben precise
poi tu prima non avevi detto che non dai del poveretto a nessuno?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, scopa le ragazze dell'età dei figli parlandone come zoccole.è la verità


Ma nonnti è mai passato per l'anticamera di quel cervelletto a modo che ti ritrovi possa essere vero? Che le zoccole, come i maiali, esistano?


----------



## emme76 (13 Maggio 2014)

Senza stare a scervellarsi sulle colpe e sulle motivazioni, io gli darei una seconda chance. E' stata una sbandata probabilmente, dopo anni di vita insieme, potrebbe, dico potrebbe, essere normale.
Ma ricorda: se decidi di perdonarlo non devi più tornare sull'argomento, dimenticare ed andare avanti.

In bocca al lupo!





madeleine ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono capitata qui perchè da poco ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. Sposati da 14 anni 3 bambini tutto sembrava sereno finchè mi accorgo di uno strano profumo nel casco che sporadicamente utilizzavo per andare con lui in moto...da lì, la faccio breve, inizio ad avere sospetti e a spiare cell, odorare camicie,controllare il pc...insomma non trovo niente tranne quel maledetto profumo (io non ne porto sono allergica e mi viene l'asma).Lui si sente perseguitato mi vede trasformata io gli faccio scenate per due mesi a partire da febbraio. Continuo a fare ispezioni a sorpresa finchè mi sto quasi per convincere che non c'è nulla finchè in rete non trovo una persona che scrive che con un programmino autoscreenshot ha trovato le mail del marito con una tipa (scatta ogni tot minuti le foto a ciò che viene visualizzato sul pc). Torno a casa scarico il progr e aspetto la sera quando lui ingenuamente si collega e io dietro la porta dello studio prego di non trovare nulla l'indomani ma ahimè dopo che è uscito per andare in ufficio scopro non solo che ha un profilo fb dal 2009 di cui non mi ha detto mai niente con un nome fittizio e poi diverse immagini di chat con una tipa persiana che lo chiama azizam (mio caro) e alla quale lui dice ti amo da impazzire ti amerò per sempre, partiamo insieme (c'è una missione prevista dal suo uff di cui mi aveva parlato...lui che non è mai partito per lavoro), sei bellissima, metti quel vestitino...insomma scusate ma sto tirando tutto fuori di getto perchè non ce la faccio più dal 29 aprile che ho scoperto il tutto. alchè mi presento al suo ufficio gli porto le stampe delle immagini con le chat e lo prendo a schiaffi con enorme soddisfazione. Lui mi convince ad andare a casa e lì mi dice che sono tutte stupidaggini e che la storia dura da solo 10 gg perchè esasperato dalla mia gelosia ha pensato di farmela pagare...io sempre più basita lo voglio cacciare di casa, lui non accetta, dice che ama solo me e che tra lui e quella (so per ceto che è una donna straniera che lavora alla reception del suo ufficio) non c'è niente addirittura nega che sia lei e mi inventa che è una tipa conosciuta per caso al bar sotto l'ufficio (stranamente azizam è lingua farsi lingua persiana). I bambini ci vedono litigare in continuazione io vorrei andare via di casa (lui non vuole che io vada nè vuole andarsene. Vuole fare sesso in continuazione io acconsento perchè mi piace e lo amo ancora ma con la testa mi dico che non lo voglio più.
> A livello sessuale è stato sempre presente (io latitavo per stanchezza antistaminici e mancanza di voglia) e mi ha cercato sempre lo riconosco. Non mi hai mai trattato male. mi faceva sempre complimenti. Tutto il mio sospetto è nato dal profumo nel casco. Sembra assurdo ma ho scoperto il suo lato oscuro per caso se vogliamo(dice che il profilo su fb è per giocare a un gioco - è vero c'erano anche le immagini di quel gioco e che io non volevo ci segnassimo a fb tanti anni fa perciò l'ha fatto di nascosto...ma dal 2009??!! ) e adesso non accetta che ci lasciamo, non ne vuol sentire parlare. Dice che ha troncato la storia e che c'è stato solo un bacio niente sesso. Allora io non ho più fiducia, non so che fare.
> Si sveglia la notte e mi prende la mano mi dice che sono l'unica ma al contempo se dico che è la tizia dell'ufficio e non una che dice lui nega e mi da della matta che inventa.
> ...


----------



## JON (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai viste. E qualche paio l'ho visto. O almeno non così diverse tra di loro come quelle dell'avatar di Minni.


No, io dicevo se cerchi bene su di te.:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

e vogliamo parlare della sua idea del matrimonio laico? dei gay? che poi qui non voglio  fargli il processo ma nemmeno quello di beatificazione a spese di altri definiti ipocriti 
chi poi non ho capito


----------



## JON (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè ti pareva che girassi con limoni e arance a lato che mi svolazzavano intorno?


Meglio cosi, pensa le banane.

Scusa.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, mica così semplice.
> Il nick Lothar viene dal maialmondo.
> Che esiste, ed è variamente e riccamente popolato.
> Nel maialmondo, giustamente, se gli uomini sono porci, ne consegue che le donne siano troie, datosi che troia in italiano è giust'appunto la femmina del maiale.
> ...


I sepolcri imbiancati non li conosco.
Lui è un maiale, dici, ok. I maiali io li considero poveretti. Soprattutto se si permettono di definire troie donne che hanno l'età per essere loro figlie, con atteggiamento di superiorità,  senza un briciolo di rispetto per chi comunque gli garantisce quello di cui hanno bisogno. 
Non ho capito il tuo trovare divertente questa cosa e continuo a non capirlo. Non è una cosa che fai per nessun'altra situazione simile. 
Non riesco a capire, qui come in altre discussione, anche i paragoni con altre categorie, come appunto i sepolcri imbiancati.
Anche perché, semmai, stai proprio parlando di uno che non è ipocrita qui (sai che rischio!) ma si guarda bene nella sua vita reale di sporcare la sua immagine pubblica di buon marito, padre di famiglia, uomo di successo ecc
Se fosse un personaggio, come qualcuno ha ipotizzato, si sarebbe creato un personaggio non certo apprezzabile.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè ti pareva che girassi con limoni e arance a lato che mi svolazzavano intorno?


Chi può dire se siano effetticamente agrumi o una stilosa rappresentazione delle palle altrui che fai vorticare all'impazzata, peraltro.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Io più che altro mi chiedo perchè bisogna sempre andare a guardare a casa degli altri se si sta tanto bene a casa propria...ma che ognuno vivesse e pensasse come gli pare...


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

certo ma vantarsene in un tred dove c'è chi ha tre figli e piange un marito uguale magari non è il massimo





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nonnti è mai passato per l'anticamera di quel cervelletto a modo che ti ritrovi possa essere vero? Che le zoccole, come i maiali, esistano?


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

naturalmente è una battuta generica.
 ma qui che ci staremmo a fare? pure questa tua frase generica è già un  andare a guardare 
sicché





Nicka ha detto:


> Io più che altro mi chiedo perchè bisogna sempre andare a guardare a casa degli altri se si sta tanto bene a casa propria...ma che ognuno vivesse e pensasse come gli pare...


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

e chi cazzo sono i sepolcri imbiancati che non l'ho mai capito:singleeye:?


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> naturalmente è una battuta generica.
> ma qui che ci staremmo a fare? pure questa tua frase generica è già un  andare a guardare
> sicché


Ribadisco, qui dentro avete la capacità di forzare le cose in maniera esasperante...non ne capisco il motivo, ma ad un certo punto fate quello che vi pare.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo ma vantarsene in un tred dove c'è chi ha tre figli e piange un marito uguale magari non è il massimo


Ma non è vantarsene, è il Micione. Madonna che pesantezza, Minni. Porca puttana. Tra l'altro state berciando, più Brunetta che tu ma comunque entrambe, su qualcosa di cui l'autrice del thread manco ha parlato, o forse notato, e comunque rilevato. Cioè, da fastidio A VOI, mica a lei. E capisci che il discorso prende tutt'altra piega.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi cazzo sono i sepolcri imbiancati che non l'ho mai capito:singleeye:?



ma qui o in generale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e possibile che l'ipocrisia sia sempre quella di chi crede nella lealtà e chi vive di bugie riceva solidarietà tranne che quando ci si ha veramente a che fare?
> scusate non è quello che volevate fucilare insieme con il conte?


ma porca zozza.
come si chiama 'sto forum?
Lothar rappresenta qui un aspetto del tradimento, che esiste e non è manco una rarità.
Piaccia o non piaccia.
E ne parla, peraltro pochissimo.
Parla della sua esperienza, come altri parlano della loro.
E quando legge certe storie è il primo a deprecare certi comportamenti.
Poi qui ha il suo personaggio, ci si diverte ma è "innocuo".
Però si presta agli attacchi, eh?
Facile attaccare Lothar, lo da lui stesso il materiale, lo fornisce in quantità industriale e FORNISCE SOLO QUELLO.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ribadisco, qui dentro avete la capacità di forzare le cose in maniera esasperante...non ne capisco il motivo, ma ad un certo punto fate quello che vi pare.



te ne sei accorta? buongiorno:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> eppure, visto che mi nomini...
> sono convinto che un viaggetto a Cuba
> te lo sei fatto.



Astuto come una Faina.
Non ti si può proprio nascondere niente a te.
Ci sono tre post fiume sul mio blog, scritti più di un anno fa, che parlano proprio di un viaggio a Cuba.


----------



## JON (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi cazzo sono i sepolcri imbiancati che non l'ho mai capito:singleeye:?


Minè....hai detto cazzo...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca zozza.
> come si chiama 'sto forum?
> Lothar rappresenta qui un aspetto del tradimento, che esiste e non è manco una rarità.
> Piaccia o non piaccia.
> ...



giusto, ringraziamo il Micione:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qui stavo parlando dei rossi.
> Comunque.
> Tu hai parlato di Lothar come di un POVERETTO IN CLIMATERIO CHE SI SCOPA LE FIGLIE.
> In pratica l'hai dipinto come un depravato, insinuando con la parola figlie degli scenari pazzeschi.
> e sarei aggressiva io?


Tu sei stata aggressiva con me. Io con Lothar. Non capisco perché tu lo debba difendere come se lui fosse bisognoso di supporto.
Ha 57 anni, mi pare di ricordare, dunque è cronologicamente in climaterio. Si vanta si scoparsi delle trentenni o meno. Se si hanno più di 20 anni di differenza si ha un'età che dovrebbe consentire di poter vedere come delle figlie le donne che lui definisce con un disprezzo che io non riservo neppure a lui.
Per me uno che ha questo bisogno è un poveretto, tanto più che descrive una sua vita splendida e soddisfacente da ogni punto di vista.


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

mi sono andata a cercare le risposte di lothar
erano 3 o 4 e francamente nn ho letto niente di che
e sono due giorni che state a parlarne....
mah...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I sepolcri imbiancati non li conosco.
> Lui è un maiale, dici, ok. I maiali io li considero poveretti. Soprattutto se si permettono di definire troie donne che hanno l'età per essere loro figlie, con atteggiamento di superiorità, senza un briciolo di rispetto per chi comunque gli garantisce quello di cui hanno bisogno.
> Non ho capito il tuo trovare divertente questa cosa e continuo a non capirlo. Non è una cosa che fai per nessun'altra situazione simile.
> Non riesco a capire, qui come in altre discussione, anche i paragoni con altre categorie, come appunto i sepolcri imbiancati.
> ...


Tu non capisci quello che non vuoi capire.
E basta con sta storia dell'età che quelle che conosce Lothar sono donne maggiorenni e vaccinate che vanno in cerca esattamente come va in cerca lui. Non le rimorchia davanti alle superiori. 
Io non lo trovo divertente, ma so che è reale.
Quello è il loro mondo, e Lothar non si ritiene affatto superiore a nessuno, infatti dice: io sono come loro.


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu non capisci quello che non vuoi capire.
> E basta con sta storia dell'età che quelle che conosce Lothar sono donne maggiorenni e vaccinate che vanno in cerca esattamente come va in cerca lui. Non le rimorchia davanti alle superiori.
> Io non lo trovo divertente, ma so che è reale.
> Quello è il loro mondo, e Lothar non si ritiene affatto superiore a nessuno, infatti dice: io sono come loro.


tra l'altro io nn ho letto disprezzo verso queste ragazze e donne


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> te ne sei accorta? buongiorno:mrgreen:


Eh me ne sono accorta ed è sfiancante...bisogna aver una gran voglia, che io non ho visto che vivo il forum come posto di svago se vogliamo...mettermi qui a inacidirmi la vita, seguire utenti per far notare quello che dicono, giudicare la gente sulla base di ciò che scrivono senza conoscerla davvero per me è una grandissima perdita di tempo.
Ci sono già passata in queste dinamiche di forum, che fanno solo sì che dopo un po' si perda interesse e ci si trovi a cadere sul personale per ammazzare ogni possibilità di dialogo...non è una cosa piacevole, anzi.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi sono andata a cercare le risposte di lothar
> erano 3 o 4 e francamente nn ho letto niente di che
> e sono due giorni che state a parlarne....
> mah...


Saranno le solite robe di anni e anni...


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei stata aggressiva con me. Io con Lothar. Non capisco perché tu lo debba difendere come se lui fosse bisognoso di supporto.
> Ha 57 anni, mi pare di ricordare, dunque è cronologicamente in climaterio. Si vanta si scoparsi delle trentenni o meno. Se si hanno più di 20 anni di differenza si ha un'età che dovrebbe consentire di poter vedere come delle figlie le donne che lui definisce con un disprezzo che io non riservo neppure a lui.
> Per me uno che ha questo bisogno è un poveretto, tanto più che descrive una sua vita splendida e soddisfacente da ogni punto di vista.


perchè si conoscono, secondo me...quando conosci una persona dal vero, o ti sta sulle balle oppure rimani in buoni rapporti improntati sulla buona educazione reciproca che non ti permettono poi di far finta di non sapere che è una persona frequentabile come tante altre e non solo quello che sembrerebbe dai post
...spero che Sbri concordi almeno un po' e non si arrabbi:mrgreen:


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Saranno le solite robe di anni e anni...


dici che fa CTRL+V CTRL+C?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dici che fa CTRL+V CTRL+C?:mrgreen:


Quello che fa non lo so! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca zozza.
> come si chiama 'sto forum?
> Lothar rappresenta qui un aspetto del tradimento, che esiste e non è manco una rarità.
> Piaccia o non piaccia.
> ...


No. La questione che io ho sollevato è non capire TE, non capire Lothar che non è proprio difficile da capire.
Certo che sappiamo di quello che scrive qui.
Se fa volontariato a cesano boscone io non lo so.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei stata aggressiva con me. Io con Lothar. Non capisco perché tu lo debba difendere come se lui fosse bisognoso di supporto.
> Ha 57 anni, mi pare di ricordare, dunque è cronologicamente in climaterio. Si vanta si scoparsi delle trentenni o meno. Se si hanno più di 20 anni di differenza si ha un'età che dovrebbe consentire di poter vedere come delle figlie le donne che lui definisce con un disprezzo che io non riservo neppure a lui.
> Per me uno che ha questo bisogno è un poveretto, tanto più che descrive una sua vita splendida e soddisfacente da ogni punto di vista.


Io non difendo Lothar. E non sono neppure aggressiva con te, lo fossi stata ti garantisco che te ne saresti accorta. Infatti io non ho parlato di te, ma del tuo post, che continuo a trovare poco corretto nei modi e nel contenuto. Certe cose non mi piacciono.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu non capisci quello che non vuoi capire.
> E basta con sta storia dell'età che quelle che conosce Lothar sono donne maggiorenni e vaccinate che vanno in cerca esattamente come va in cerca lui. Non le rimorchia davanti alle superiori.
> Io non lo trovo divertente, ma so che è reale.
> Quello è il loro mondo, e Lothar non si ritiene affatto superiore a nessuno, infatti dice: io sono come loro.


Devo andare a ricercare il tuo post che mi a suscitato perplessità?
Lothar è quella roba lì. Descrivile come vuoi ma quello è.
Non mi propongo né di "redimere" lui, né le poverette che vanno con lui. Fatti loro.
Quello che mi ha stupita è il tuo atteggiamento e continua a stupirmi.
Lui è un maiale, dici tu, perché maiale è meglio di poveretto, poi non l'ho capito.


----------



## zanna (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Vero verissimo la mia sensazione è questa.
> Cosa fare?!?? Lasciarlo andare al più presto. non c'è via d'uscita per la mia e per la sua salute... ma per i bambini? Figli di separati? non avrei mai immaginato non voglio che ne sarà di loro bravi a scuola, tranquilli ce li invidiano in tanti genitori. *Maledetto marito che mi sono trovata!*


Calma Mad ... calma.
La rabbia, il rancore sono pessimi consiglieri ... in una situazione del genere quando l'uno ha la capacità intellettiva di un pallone aereostatico sgonfio l'altro deve essere forte (a qualcuno potrebbe sembrare una compensazione insana ma questo è) ... ci vuole pazienza tanta pazienza anche per non recriminare un giorno di non averci provato a salvare quello che fino a poco tempo fa era il tuo/vostro mondo. Ci saranno giorni bui non te lo nascondo ma i figli meritano uno sforzo ancora maggiore rispetto a ciò che già stai facendo ... 
Ti abbraccio forte altro non ti so dire
:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> tra l'altro io nn ho letto disprezzo verso queste ragazze e donne


Hai letto poco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè si conoscono, secondo me...quando conosci una persona dal vero, o ti sta sulle balle oppure rimani in buoni rapporti improntati sulla buona educazione reciproca che non ti permettono poi di far finta di non sapere che è una persona frequentabile come tante altre e non solo quello che sembrerebbe dai post
> ...spero che Sbri concordi almeno un po' e non si arrabbi:mrgreen:


non mi arrabbio Free. Ma non c'entra nulla il fatto che io conosca Lothar. Lui è un'utente, che scrive qui e da il suo contributo in modo furumisticamente corretto.
E io non credo nè che debba essere messo al bando, nè che debba dare ragione ad altri chi interagisce con lui.
Questo vale per lui e per chiunque altro.


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto poco.


io ho letto quello che è stato scritto in questo 3D
nn mi vado certo a ricercare tutti i post scritti da lothar
post che mi pare di capire siano più o meno tutti uguali
tra l'altro, se te ne sei accorta, lui ha scritto 2 o 3 post ed è sparito
lasciandovi qui ad accapigliarvi sul fatto che un 60enne si porti a letto una 30enne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè si conoscono, secondo me...quando conosci una persona dal vero, o ti sta sulle balle oppure rimani in buoni rapporti improntati sulla buona educazione reciproca che non ti permettono poi di far finta di non sapere che è una persona frequentabile come tante altre e non solo quello che sembrerebbe dai post
> ...spero che Sbri concordi almeno un po' e non si arrabbi:mrgreen:


Questo spiega la difesa sperticata successiva. Non il primo post che ho commentato con stupore perché era un post complice gratuito.
Devo proprio cercarlo?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io ho letto quello che è stato scritto in questo 3D
> nn mi vado certo a ricercare tutti i post scritti da lothar
> post che mi pare di capire siano più o meno tutti uguali
> tra l'altro, se te ne sei accorta, lui ha scritto 2 o 3 post ed è sparito
> lasciandovi qui ad accapigliarvi sul fatto che un 60enne si porti a letto una 30enne


Non hai capito la questione. Comprensibile.


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito la questione. Comprensibile.


no infatti nn l'ho capita, mi sembra assurdo


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo spiega la difesa sperticata successiva. Non il primo post che ho commentato con stupore perché era un post complice gratuito.
> Devo proprio cercarlo?


Ma perchè dovrebbe spiegarti qualcosa comunque? Scusa, sai. Non è che ragionano tutti con la tua sensibilità, eh. Poi, voglio dire: il Micione o lo odi, o no. Non è questione di mezze misure. Se a lei sta simpatico ed a te no, c'è poco da spiegare o da stupirsi, tu non sei Sbriciolata e lei non sei tu. Certe volte te ne esci con dei ragionamenti fuori di cervello, comunque.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

no scusate, Lothar sara' anche un utente corretto e su questo mi sento di concordare perche non offende direttamente altri utenti (si limita ad offendere il genere femminile fatta eccezione per la moglie), non scrive parolacce e quando interviene un po argomenta.
detto questo, se fosse stato qualcun altro a scrivere le cose che scrive lothar si che sarebbe stato messo al bando (ma non mi riferisco a sbri, parlo di tutti), perche a casa mia non e' normale scrivere che le ragazze vent enni sono troie, quando qui dentro e' pieno di gentiori con figlie di quell eta circa e che si loda e poi si imbroda delle sue gesta quando sempre qui c'e' gente che soffre proprio per quel motivo....

va bene se io da domani inizio a scrivere che per me tutte le amanti sono zoccole senza rispetto e prive di anima (lui ride anche percio': ahahahahahahahahahah)
che gli uomini che tradiscono sono pezzi di merda avariati cazzoni?
perche donne tradite vi disperate? che ve frega....uscite e' pieno di uomini....
uomini traditi, ma perche piangete? uscite e' pieno di donne pronte ad apririvi le gambe ahahahahahahah, che tajo....
che bello poter parlare in liberta.....

ora se io davvero avessi scritto ste cose in un altro contesto (perche qui sto OVVIAMENTE provocando)
avete idea delle critiche? isulti? miss che cazzo scrivi?

questo con lothar non succede perche come disse Minerva e' ritenuto un buontempone, anche abbastabza innocuo se vogliamo.

e questo non va bene secondo me


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi arrabbio Free. Ma non c'entra nulla il fatto che io conosca Lothar. Lui è un'utente, che scrive qui e da il suo contributo in modo furumisticamente corretto.
> E io non credo nè che debba essere messo al bando, nè che debba dare ragione ad altri chi interagisce con lui.
> Questo vale per lui e per chiunque altro.


a parte che a me il Micione sta molto simpatico (non essendo sua moglie:mrgreen e che ad es. anche Stermy (non essendo sua moglie 2:mrgreen, quindi se c'è una che non vorrebbe mai messe al bando quella sono proprio io, comunque secondo me il fatto che tu conosca Lothar c'entra eccome, almeno a me è successo col Conte, col quale ho scambiato 4 chiacchiere al bar e che è una persona serena e tranquilla (non essendo sua moglie 3:mrgreen, niente di più, niente di meno, quindi quando ciclicamente lo sia accusa delle peggio cose del mondo, se permetti a me stride un po' con la realtà che ho visto io

ma forse non mi so spiegare:singleeye:


----------



## birba (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no scusate, Lothar sara' anche un utente corretto e su questo mi sento di concordare perche non offende direttamente altri utenti (si limita ad offendere il genere femminile fatta eccezione per la moglie), non scrive parolacce e quando interviene un po argomenta.
> detto questo, se fosse stato qualcun altro a scrivere le cose che scrive lothar si che sarebbe stato messo al bando (ma non mi riferisco a sbri, parlo di tutti), perche a casa mia non e' normale scrivere che le ragazze vent enni sono troie, quando qui dentro e' pieno di gentiori con figlie di quell eta circa e che si loda e poi si imbroda delle sue gesta quando sempre qui c'e' gente che soffre proprio per quel motivo....
> 
> va bene se io da domani inizio a scrivere che per me tutte le amanti sono zoccole senza rispetto e prive di anima (lui ride anche percio': ahahahahahahahahahah)
> ...


perdonami miss, ma come veniva detto da un'altra parte
ognuno ha la propria esperienza
e se l'esperienza di lothar è quella e la esprime senza offendere 
per me è liberissimo di esprimerla, come gli altri sono liberissimi di criticarlo
sempre, ovviamente, restando nell'educazione e nel rispetto reciproci
è questo che alimenta le discussioni in un forum
se tutti fossero d'accordo a darsi ragione, non esisterebbe più dialogo
io semmai contestavo il fatto che dopo il suo intervento
il posto sia andato del tutto OT
tra chi lo difendeva e chi lo attaccava
mentre lui magari se la rideva pure senza commentare altro


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo spiega la difesa sperticata successiva. Non il primo post che ho commentato con stupore perché era un post complice gratuito.
> Devo proprio cercarlo?


no, però secondo me stai dando troppo peso alle discrepanze, quando invece la vicenda va vista nel suo complesso, secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè dovrebbe spiegarti qualcosa comunque? Scusa, sai. Non è che ragionano tutti con la tua sensibilità, eh. Poi, voglio dire: il Micione o lo odi, o no. Non è questione di mezze misure. Se a lei sta simpatico ed a te no, c'è poco da spiegare o da stupirsi, tu non sei Sbriciolata e lei non sei tu. Certe volte te ne esci con dei ragionamenti fuori di cervello, comunque.


Hai ragione.
E' che io non capisco come si possa scrivere quel che scrive normalmente Sbriciolata e poi ridacchiare di certe affermazioni con Lothar. Sul fatto che sia divertente concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, però secondo me *stai dando troppo peso alle discrepanze*, quando invece la vicenda va vista nel suo complesso, secondo me


Forse.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi arrabbio Free. Ma non c'entra nulla il fatto che io conosca Lothar. Lui è un'utente, che scrive qui e da il suo contributo in modo furumisticamente corretto.
> E io non credo nè che debba essere messo al bando, nè che debba dare ragione ad altri chi interagisce con lui.
> Questo vale per lui e per chiunque altro.


Ciao cara.Ma che succede...??Qualche suora  ha le scalmane??:smile:non mi metto a leggere gli scritti,tanto immagino,l'obbiettivita'latita qua'dentro.Non le ascoltare,le depresse frustate,cara Sbri....purtroppo sai come e',loro hanno mancanze,o carenze molto esplicite no???

At salut.....in bocca al lop...guaraldi al muro.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no scusate, Lothar sara' anche un utente corretto e su questo mi sento di concordare perche non offende direttamente altri utenti (si limita ad offendere il genere femminile fatta eccezione per la moglie), non scrive parolacce e quando interviene un po argomenta.
> detto questo, se fosse stato qualcun altro a scrivere le cose che scrive lothar si che sarebbe stato messo al bando (ma non mi riferisco a sbri, parlo di tutti), perche a casa mia non e' normale scrivere che le ragazze vent enni sono troie, quando qui dentro e' pieno di gentiori con figlie di quell eta circa e che si loda e poi si imbroda delle sue gesta quando sempre qui c'e' gente che soffre proprio per quel motivo....
> 
> va bene se io da domani inizio a scrivere che per me tutte le amanti sono zoccole senza rispetto e prive di anima (lui ride anche percio': ahahahahahahahahahah)
> ...


Missy, non c'eri quando Lothar esordì con dei post proprio come quelli scritti da te e si prese tante di quelle sassate virtuali che la metà bastava. GIUSTAMENTE.

E' come dice Joey. O lo odi oppure no. In genere quando vedo i suoi post ho due approcci:

Lo salto completamente.
Lo leggo dicendomi: Vedemo che cazzo ha scritto oggi questo qui, per poi constatare che ha scritto quello che scrive sempre.

Non è un buontempone, è un gran paraculo, a volte anche molto fastidioso. Però, forse a sua insaputa, ha un gran pregio: WYSIWYG (What you see is what you get).

Mi spiace per Madeleine, che si vede il suo thread svaccato.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> perdonami miss, ma come veniva detto da un'altra parte
> ognuno ha la propria esperienza
> e se l'esperienza di lothar è quella e la esprime senza offendere
> per me è liberissimo di esprimerla, come gli altri sono liberissimi di criticarlo
> ...


mmm lui si fa beffa di certe ragazze e di certi uomini che chiama coglioni e ragazze che chiama troie perche vanno con lui.....e' opnibaile che questa sia ESPERIENZA


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Scusate ci ho messo un po' ma ho letto tutto. Sì sbriciolata hai ragione per un attimo ho pensato di essere chissà che genio informatico ma in effetti il profilo fb mi era sfuggito alla grande, diciamo anche che al pc mio marito da casa si collega solo da qualche mese in maniera assidua la sera dopo cena e infatti scrive sul diario del profilo a partire dal 27 dicembre 2013 frasi romantiche e profonde tipiche di un innamorato... degli anni passati non c'è nulla nel diario.
> Un po' di autostima mi è rimasta però lo so per certo ed è quella consapevole che nulla tornerà come prima che io non sarò più con lui la stessa donna (liberi di credere che gli impedissi di fare chissà che in realtà era lui il sedentario che all'improvviso a gennaio ha avuto voglia di cominciare a uscire con amici di vecchia data, ovvio che in me è iniziato il sospetto...per 14 anni non ha mai avuto questo desiderio di uscire la sera non sono io che glielo impedivo).
> Ieri abbiamo deciso di comune accordo in modo molto civile che non discuteremo più nè tra di noi nè davanti ai bambini e che per ora in forma diciamo "amicale" conviviamo facendo le stesse cose (ma senza abbracci, nè bacetti nè ovviamente sesso non ce lo siamo detto ma era sottinteso) e magari trovandoci i nostri spazi (parole sue possiamo uscire senza esagerare però ognuno per conto suo...scusate ma mi stavo scompisciando dentro di me a quelle parole....secondo me perchè vuole continuare a vederla e quindi è disposto pure a concedermi il lusso di divertirmi magari con qualcun altro? ma che ridicolo). Mi ha detto che lui mi vorrà sempre bene per via dei 14 anni e dei 3 figli che sono splendidi e che magari si troverà un appartamento vicino per poterli vedere crescere in modo più presente in caso di separazione.
> Io sono più serena sinceramente. questo suo farsene quasi una ragione mi dà quel distacco che cercavo giorni fa e che non mi concedeva forzandomi a restare e a fare l'amore per dimostrarmi il suo chiamiamolo "pentimento"?.


Io non ho ben capito. Lui ha ammesso di avere una storia? Perchè parla di separazione?
Cioè, il 29 tu lo sgami, lui minimizza, ok, una quindicina di giorni di incazzo pesante e lui arriva a parlare di separazione? Con quale motivazione? Se te la senti di parlarne, ovviamente.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Missy, non c'eri quando Lothar esordì con dei post proprio come quelli scritti da te e si prese tante di quelle sassate virtuali che la metà bastava. GIUSTAMENTE.
> 
> E' come dice Joey. O lo odi oppure no. In genere quando vedo i suoi post ho due approcci:
> 
> ...



io non lo odio, non mi piace quando ha quel tipo di uscite...e infatti commento sempre nonostante il conte mi sproni a non inimicarmi Lothar....


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no scusate, Lothar sara' anche un utente corretto e su questo mi sento di concordare perche non offende direttamente altri utenti (si limita ad offendere il genere femminile fatta eccezione per la moglie), non scrive parolacce e quando interviene un po argomenta.
> detto questo, se fosse stato qualcun altro a scrivere le cose che scrive lothar si che sarebbe stato messo al bando (ma non mi riferisco a sbri, parlo di tutti), perche a casa mia non e' normale scrivere che le ragazze vent enni sono troie, quando qui dentro e' pieno di gentiori con figlie di quell eta circa e che si loda e poi si imbroda delle sue gesta quando sempre qui c'e' gente che soffre proprio per quel motivo....
> 
> va bene se io da domani inizio a scrivere che per me tutte le amanti sono zoccole senza rispetto e prive di anima (lui ride anche percio': ahahahahahahahahahah)
> ...


Allora...questa cosa te la spiego...
Se arriva uno nuovo e dice cose simili viene subito attaccato (ricordi la banana sveglia!?)...Lothar è utente da anni, quindi è ovvio e naturale che sia integrato nel luogo...c'è chi lo critica, chi no, chi lo trova simpatico e chi no, ma è parte del gruppo...
Uno nuovo nel gruppo ci deve entrare e non è semplice!
Qui si parla di esperienze (e ripeto che ognuno ha la propria) e cito Sbriciolata quando dice che lui è semplicemente un lato dell'argomento tradimento, che è l'argomento principe di questo sito.
Qui ci sono traditi, traditori, amanti, niente di tutto ciò e tutti hanno lo stesso diritto di dire la propria senza essere offesi. O comunque senza che un singolo intervento possa dare il via a un marasma di OT pieni di rancori, stupori, simpatie e antipatie annose...che col thread di partenza non c'entrano nulla!


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Z





danny ha detto:


> Metti le tue foto, gli utenti ti votano... e poi partono delle chat per quelli che si piacciono.
> Di siti di incontri ce n'è ormai una caterva, da Meetic (a pagamento) a Badoo  in mezzo ce ne trovi tanti altri.
> Ma se vuoi beccare basta anche una chat come TiscaliChat. E di chat ce ne sono quante ne vuoi.
> Una persona che conosco ha trovato la tipa grazie a Tiscali, mentre Badoo dopo averlo frequentato ha detto che è più orientato agli incontri sessuali.
> ...


Mai capitato a  me.

Di desiderare un altro,  prima,  ne di ricevere proposte di sesso a tre.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no scusate, Lothar sara' anche un utente corretto e su questo mi sento di concordare perche non offende direttamente altri utenti (si limita ad offendere il genere femminile fatta eccezione per la moglie), non scrive parolacce e quando interviene un po argomenta.
> detto questo, se fosse stato qualcun altro a scrivere le cose che scrive lothar si che sarebbe stato messo al bando (ma non mi riferisco a sbri, parlo di tutti), perche a casa mia non e' normale scrivere che le ragazze vent enni sono troie, quando qui dentro e' pieno di gentiori con figlie di quell eta circa e che si loda e poi si imbroda delle sue gesta quando sempre qui c'e' gente che soffre proprio per quel motivo....
> 
> va bene se io da domani inizio a scrivere che per me tutte le amanti sono zoccole senza rispetto e prive di anima (lui ride anche percio': ahahahahahahahahahah)
> ...


Sei certa che queste cose non vengano scritte:carneval:
Io ero perplessa  rispetto a un post. E' la risposta che ha spostato la discussione su Lothar, su cui, per me, non c'è da discutere.
Se domani Minerva scrivesse che i quadri son tutte delle croste resterei perplessa, per esempio. O se Marietto dicesse che la musica fa schifo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

ok





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca zozza.
> come si chiama 'sto forum?
> Lothar rappresenta qui un aspetto del tradimento, che esiste e non è manco una rarità.
> Piaccia o non piaccia.
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora...questa cosa te la spiego...
> Se arriva uno nuovo e dice cose simili viene subito attaccato (ricordi la banana sveglia!?)...Lothar è utente da anni, quindi è ovvio e naturale che sia integrato nel luogo...c'è chi lo critica, chi no, chi lo trova simpatico e chi no, ma è parte del gruppo...
> Uno nuovo nel gruppo ci deve entrare e non è semplice!
> Qui si parla di esperienze (e ripeto che ognuno ha la propria) e cito Sbriciolata quando dice che lui è semplicemente un lato dell'argomento tradimento, che è l'argomento principe di questo sito.
> Qui ci sono traditi, traditori, amanti, niente di tutto ciò e tutti hanno lo stesso diritto di dire la propria senza essere offesi. O comunque senza che un singolo intervento possa dare il via a un marasma di OT pieni di rancori, stupori, simpatie e antipatie annose...che col thread di partenza non c'entrano nulla!


ma sono d accordissimo con te e sbri, ma a me i modi di lothar non piacciono quando ha quelle uscite li.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non lo odio, non mi piace quando ha quel tipo di uscite...e infatti commento sempre nonostante il conte mi sproni a non inimicarmi Lothar....


Ecco. Mi hai fatto venire in mente il terzo approccio.

Quando sono in vena di discutere con un muro di gomma monotematico gli rispondo.

Negli ultimi tempi mi accade raramente.

Lascia perdere quello che scrive il Conte su Lothar.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certa che queste cose non vengano scritte:carneval:
> Io ero perplessa  rispetto a un post. E' la risposta che ha spostato la discussione su Lothar, su cui, per me, non c'è da discutere.
> Se domani Minerva scrivesse che i quadri son tutte delle croste resterei perplessa, per esempio. O se Marietto dicesse che la musica fa schifo.


io sto solo esponendo il mio punto di vista visto che ieri mi son beccata il rosso e sollcetizione non inimicarmi il sommo,,,altrimenti mi facevo i fatti miei, come al solito....piu o meno


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Mi hai fatto venire in mente il terzo approccio.
> 
> Quando sono in vena di discutere con un muro di gomma monotematico gli rispondo.
> 
> ...


ma per me lui puo parlare quanto vuole di quel lato del tradimento, e' giusto, esiste, se ne deve parlare, ma con rispetto...io dico solo quello.....per il resto me lo ciancico io il muro di gomma


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Missy, non c'eri quando Lothar esordì con dei post proprio come quelli scritti da te e si prese tante di quelle sassate virtuali che la metà bastava. GIUSTAMENTE.
> 
> E' come dice Joey. O lo odi oppure no. In genere quando vedo i suoi post ho due approcci:
> 
> ...


avevo notato.
ad ogni modo chi se ne importa.
ritorniamo alle madeleine e al tempo perduto


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto quello che hai scritto mi fa pensare che tra voi si è verificato un "ingorgo" comunicativo.
> Vi dite delle cose, apparentemente chiare, ma nel frattempo ne pensate entrambi altre che non esplicitate.
> Se tu sei stufa marcia di lui e vuoi trovare una separazione di fatto è la strada giusta.
> Se vuoi altro no. A me sembra che state collaborando per passarvi i mattoni per costruire il muro tra voi.


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte che a me il Micione sta molto simpatico (non essendo sua moglie:mrgreen e che ad es. anche Stermy (non essendo sua moglie 2:mrgreen, quindi se c'è una che non vorrebbe mai messe al bando quella sono proprio io, comunque secondo me il fatto che tu conosca Lothar c'entra eccome, almeno a me è successo col Conte, col quale ho scambiato 4 chiacchiere al bar e che è una persona serena e tranquilla (non essendo sua moglie 3:mrgreen, niente di più, niente di meno, quindi quando ciclicamente lo sia accusa delle peggio cose del mondo, se permetti a me stride un po' con la realtà che ho visto io
> 
> ma forse non mi so spiegare:singleeye:


Ecco, lascia perdere che è meglio.


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Scusate ci ho messo un po' ma ho letto tutto. Sì sbriciolata hai ragione per un attimo ho pensato di essere chissà che genio informatico ma in effetti il profilo fb mi era sfuggito alla grande, diciamo anche che al pc mio marito da casa si collega solo da qualche mese in maniera assidua la sera dopo cena e  infatti scrive sul diario del profilo a partire dal 27 dicembre 2013 frasi romantiche e profonde tipiche di un innamorato... degli anni passati non c'è nulla nel diario.
> Un po' di autostima mi è rimasti però lo so per certo ed è quella consapevole che nulla tornerà come prima che io non sarò più con lui la stessa donna (liberi di credere che gli impedissi di fare chissà che in realtà era lui il sedentario che all'improvviso a gennaio ha avuto voglia di cominciare a uscire con amici di vecchia data, ovvio che in me è iniziato il sospetto...per 14 anni non ha mai avuto questo desiderio di uscire la sera non sono io che glielo impedivo).
> Ieri abbiamo deciso di comune accordo in modo molto civile che non discuteremo più nè tra di noi nè davanti ai bambini e che per ora in forma diciamo "amicale" conviviamo facendo le stesse cose (ma senza abbracci, nè bacetti nè ovviamente sesso non ce lo siamo detto ma era sottinteso) e magari trovandoci i nostri spazi (parole sue possiamo uscire senza esagerare però ognuno per conto suo...scusate ma mi stavo scompisciando dentro di me a quelle parole....secondo me perchè vuole continuare a vederla e quindi è disposto pure a concedermi il lusso di divertirmi magari con qualcun altro? ma che ridicolo). Mi ha detto che lui mi vorrà sempre bene per via dei 14 anni e dei 3 figli che sono splendidi e che magari si troverà un appartamento vicino per poterli vedere crescere in modo più presente in caso di separazione.
> Io sono più serena sinceramente. questo suo farsene quasi una ragione mi dà quel distacco che cercavo giorni fa e che non mi concedeva forzandomi a restare e a fare l'amore per dimostrarmi il suo chiamiamolo "pentimento"?.


Tu cosa pensi che provi tuo marito per te?


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma sono d accordissimo con te e sbri, ma a me i modi di lothar non piacciono quando ha quelle uscite li.


Questo è assolutamente lecito...che possano infastidire certe espressioni è lecito, che possano dare molto fastidio certe opinioni è ancora più lecito...
Quello che mi perplime è il cadere dalle nuvole quando una utente ha l'ardire di farsi una risata a un'uscita del genere e si deve imbastire una polemica sul fatto che lo conosce e quindi non è oggettiva e quindi la qual cosa fa cadere dalle nuvole persone che non lo conoscono o che non lo apprezzano...

Quello che a me è venuto sinceramente da pensare (e lo penso da quando sono qui e interagisco con voi tutti) è:
Sbriciolata gode della stima del 99% del forum, lascio un 1% da parte per sicurezza.
Bene. Se lei conosce personalmente un Lothar e lo trova simpatico, lo trova coerente, lo trova appartenente ad un mondo che non appartiene a lei, ma continua in questa conoscenza senza alcun problema, qual è la cosa che dovrebbe scattare? A mio parere è: bè, vuol dire che qualcosa di decente dovrà pur averla sto personaggio, a prescindere da modi, da opinioni, da espressioni...

Perchè io sono la prima che mi faccio un'idea delle persone solo leggendole e vedendo quello che scrivono, ma non ho mai dato una chiusura totale, anzi. La vera idea te la fai conoscendo davvero una persona, uscendoci, parlandoci, etc...


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non ho ben capito. Lui ha ammesso di avere una storia? Perchè parla di separazione?
> Cioè, il 29 tu lo sgami, lui minimizza, ok, una quindicina di giorni di incazzo pesante e lui arriva a parlare di separazione? Con quale motivazione? Se te la senti di parlarne, ovviamente.


No lui non ha ammesso niente se non che faceva il cazzone in chat con questa tipa conosciuta sotto l'ufficio e con la quale ha scambiato 3/4 volte un cappuccino in un bar sotto l'ufficio e un minuscolo bacio sulle labbra.
Il rpoblema è che domenica dopo che era tornato dalla partita e mi ha trovato con i miei ripensamenti dopo una giornata ben trascorsa per la comunione mi ha sbattuta sul letto prendendomi per le braccia (cosa che ultimamente ha fatto spesso, non parlo di sesso ma di afferrarmi e buttarmi sul letto come fossi un pupazzo) e mi ha gridato stronza,troia torna come eri prima! 
Al che io ho risposto no mi dispiace non tonrerò mai più come ero prima.Quindi lunedì se ne dev'essere fatto una ragione e invece di tempestarmi di tel come nei giorni scorsi mi ha chiamato solo una volta in uff e poi il pomeriggio mi ha chiesto sep otevamo vederci mentre i figli erano al nuoto per un aperitivo dove ha deciso "civilmente" come comportarci. Non dice più che mi ama ma che mi vuol bene da ieri.
Ergo sta cambiando in lui il sentimento forte che provava per me (se mi amavi come facevi a tradirmi...non lo capirò mai giuro) e quindi sembra diventato consapevole del fatto che io sono intenzionata a lasciarlo sul serio. Io gli avevo chiesto tempo di separarci per un po' e non lo accettava, gridava che io dovevo stare a casa e pure lui non se ne andava, ora no sta cambiando metodo.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è assolutamente lecito...che possano infastidire certe espressioni è lecito, che possano dare molto fastidio certe opinioni è ancora più lecito...
> Quello che mi perplime è il cadere dalle nuvole quando una utente ha l'ardire di farsi una risata a un'uscita del genere e si deve imbastire una polemica sul fatto che lo conosce e quindi non è oggettiva e quindi la qual cosa fa cadere dalle nuvole persone che non lo conoscono o che non lo apprezzano...
> 
> Quello che a me è venuto sinceramente da pensare (e lo penso da quando sono qui e interagisco con voi tutti) è:
> ...



io non ho tirato fuori sbri perche non penso, anzi sono sicura che se sbri ha riso non e' perche lo conosce....su questo ci metterei la mano sul fuoco....
e poi perche sarebbe stato fuori luogo....ridiamo anche alle battute di stermy ...voglio dire.....
io contenstavo solo la sostanza )e la forma) di certe uscite lothariane


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> No lui non ha ammesso niente se non che faceva il cazzone in chat con questa tipa conosciuta sotto l'ufficio e con la quale ha scambiato 3/4 volte un cappuccino in un bar sotto l'ufficio e un minuscolo bacio sulle labbra.
> Il rpoblema è che domenica dopo che era tornato dalla partita e mi ha trovato con i miei ripensamenti dopo una giornata ben trascorsa per la comunione mi ha sbattuta sul letto prendendomi per le braccia (cosa che ultimamente ha fatto spesso, non parlo di sesso ma di afferrarmi e buttarmi sul letto come fossi un pupazzo) e mi ha gridato stronza,troia torna come eri prima!
> Al che io ho risposto no mi dispiace non tonrerò mai più come ero prima.Quindi lunedì se ne dev'essere fatto una ragione e invece di tempestarmi di tel come nei giorni scorsi mi ha chiamato solo una volta in uff e poi il pomeriggio mi ha chiesto sep otevamo vederci mentre i figli erano al nuoto per un aperitivo dove ha deciso "civilmente" come comportarci. Non dice più che mi ama ma che mi vuol bene da ieri.
> Ergo sta cambiando in lui il sentimento forte che provava per me (se mi amavi come facevi a tradirmi...non lo capirò mai giuro) e quindi sembra diventato consapevole del fatto che io sono intenzionata a lasciarlo sul serio. Io gli avevo chiesto tempo di separarci per un po' e non lo accettava, gridava che io dovevo stare a casa e pure lui non se ne andava, ora no sta cambiando metodo.


C'è una certa incongruenza nell'evoluzione di tuo marito.
Era nelle vostre abitudini che lui ti insultasse e avesse atteggiamenti violenti?


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non ho tirato fuori sbri perche non penso, anzi sono sicura che se sbri ha riso non e' perche lo conosce....su questo ci metterei la mano sul fuoco....
> e poi perche sarebbe stato fuori luogo....ridiamo anche alle battute di stermy ...voglio dire.....
> io contenstavo solo la sostanza )e la forma) di certe uscite lothariane


Sì certo, cercavo solo di spiegare meglio il concetto...


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> No lui non ha ammesso niente se non che faceva il cazzone in chat con questa tipa conosciuta sotto l'ufficio e con la quale ha scambiato 3/4 volte un cappuccino in un bar sotto l'ufficio e un minuscolo bacio sulle labbra.
> Il rpoblema è che domenica dopo che era tornato dalla partita e mi ha trovato con i miei ripensamenti dopo una giornata ben trascorsa per la comunione mi ha sbattuta sul letto prendendomi per le braccia (cosa che ultimamente ha fatto spesso, non parlo di sesso ma di afferrarmi e buttarmi sul letto come fossi un pupazzo) e mi ha gridato stronza,troia torna come eri prima!
> Al che io ho risposto no mi dispiace non tonrerò mai più come ero prima.Quindi lunedì se ne dev'essere fatto una ragione e invece di tempestarmi di tel come nei giorni scorsi mi ha chiamato solo una volta in uff e poi il pomeriggio mi ha chiesto sep otevamo vederci mentre i figli erano al nuoto per un aperitivo dove ha deciso "civilmente" come comportarci. Non dice più che mi ama ma che mi vuol bene da ieri.
> Ergo sta cambiando in lui il sentimento forte che provava per me (se mi amavi come facevi a tradirmi...non lo capirò mai giuro) e quindi sembra diventato consapevole del fatto che io sono intenzionata a lasciarlo sul serio. Io gli avevo chiesto tempo di separarci per un po' e non lo accettava, gridava che io dovevo stare a casa e pure lui non se ne andava, ora no sta cambiando metodo.


m'inquieta quest'uomo.tu hai i tuoi vicini e puoi contarci per i bambini ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> No lui non ha ammesso niente se non che faceva il cazzone in chat con questa tipa conosciuta sotto l'ufficio e con la quale ha scambiato 3/4 volte un cappuccino in un bar sotto l'ufficio e un minuscolo bacio sulle labbra.
> Il rpoblema è che domenica dopo che era tornato dalla partita e mi ha trovato con i miei ripensamenti dopo una giornata ben trascorsa per la comunione mi ha sbattuta sul letto prendendomi per le braccia (cosa che ultimamente ha fatto spesso, non parlo di sesso ma di afferrarmi e buttarmi sul letto come fossi un pupazzo) e mi ha gridato stronza,troia torna come eri prima!
> Al che io ho risposto no mi dispiace non tonrerò mai più come ero prima.Quindi lunedì se ne dev'essere fatto una ragione e invece di tempestarmi di tel come nei giorni scorsi mi ha chiamato solo una volta in uff e poi il pomeriggio mi ha chiesto sep otevamo vederci mentre i figli erano al nuoto per un aperitivo dove ha deciso "civilmente" come comportarci. Non dice più che mi ama ma che mi vuol bene da ieri.
> Ergo sta cambiando in lui il sentimento forte che provava per me (se mi amavi come facevi a tradirmi...non lo capirò mai giuro) e quindi sembra diventato consapevole del fatto che io sono intenzionata a lasciarlo sul serio. Io gli avevo chiesto tempo di separarci per un po' e non lo accettava, gridava che io dovevo stare a casa e pure lui non se ne andava, ora no sta cambiando metodo.


Tieni duro. Resisti. Prenditi il tuo tempo e isolati da lui e dalle sue sollecitazioni fuori controllo.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> No lui non ha ammesso niente se non che faceva il cazzone in chat con questa tipa conosciuta sotto l'ufficio e con la quale ha scambiato 3/4 volte un cappuccino in un bar sotto l'ufficio e un minuscolo bacio sulle labbra.
> *Il rpoblema è che domenica dopo che era tornato dalla partita e mi ha trovato con i miei ripensamenti dopo una giornata ben trascorsa per la comunione mi ha sbattuta sul letto prendendomi per le braccia (cosa che ultimamente ha fatto spesso, non parlo di sesso ma di afferrarmi e buttarmi sul letto come fossi un pupazzo) e mi ha gridato stronza,troia torna come eri prima! *
> Al che io ho risposto no mi dispiace non tonrerò mai più come ero prima.Quindi lunedì se ne dev'essere fatto una ragione e invece di tempestarmi di tel come nei giorni scorsi mi ha chiamato solo una volta in uff e poi il pomeriggio mi ha chiesto sep otevamo vederci mentre i figli erano al nuoto per un aperitivo dove ha deciso "civilmente" come comportarci. Non dice più che mi ama ma che mi vuol bene da ieri.
> Ergo sta cambiando in lui il sentimento forte che provava per me (se mi amavi come facevi a tradirmi...non lo capirò mai giuro) e quindi sembra diventato consapevole del fatto che io sono intenzionata a lasciarlo sul serio. Io gli avevo chiesto tempo di separarci per un po' e non lo accettava, gridava che io dovevo stare a casa e pure lui non se ne andava, ora no sta cambiando metodo.


Questo non è bene.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> No lui non ha ammesso niente se non che faceva il cazzone in chat con questa tipa conosciuta sotto l'ufficio e con la quale ha scambiato 3/4 volte un cappuccino in un bar sotto l'ufficio e un minuscolo bacio sulle labbra.
> Il rpoblema è che domenica dopo che era tornato dalla partita e mi ha trovato con i miei ripensamenti dopo una giornata ben trascorsa per la comunione mi ha sbattuta sul letto prendendomi per le braccia (cosa che ultimamente ha fatto spesso, non parlo di sesso ma di afferrarmi e buttarmi sul letto come fossi un pupazzo) e mi ha gridato stronza,troia torna come eri prima!
> Al che io ho risposto no mi dispiace non tonrerò mai più come ero prima.Quindi lunedì se ne dev'essere fatto una ragione e invece di tempestarmi di tel come nei giorni scorsi mi ha chiamato solo una volta in uff e poi il pomeriggio mi ha chiesto sep otevamo vederci mentre i figli erano al nuoto per un aperitivo dove ha deciso "civilmente" come comportarci. Non dice più che mi ama ma che mi vuol bene da ieri.
> Ergo sta cambiando in lui il sentimento forte che provava per me (se mi amavi come facevi a tradirmi...non lo capirò mai giuro) e quindi sembra diventato consapevole del fatto che io sono intenzionata a lasciarlo sul serio. Io gli avevo chiesto tempo di separarci per un po' e non lo accettava, gridava che io dovevo stare a casa e pure lui non se ne andava, ora no sta cambiando metodo.



Ok. E' una fase.
Vi sono molti aspetti comuni a quello che è capitato a me.
Ovvio che ti nasconde.
C'è una sbandata. Verranno poi fuori anche i problemi tra voi.
Lui sta sondando. Vuole capire se rischiate veramente di separarvi e quali sono le tue intenzioni.
No comment sugli epiteti: non mi piacciono ma questo esula dal discorso del tradimento.
Lo vedo molto debole anche in questo. Usa la forza delle parole per nascondere la sua paura.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco, lascia perdere che è meglio.



perchè, sennò?
che vuoi da me? 
ri-addio...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è assolutamente lecito...che possano infastidire certe espressioni è lecito, che possano dare molto fastidio certe opinioni è ancora più lecito...
> Quello che mi perplime è il cadere dalle nuvole quando una utente ha l'ardire di farsi una risata a un'uscita del genere e si deve imbastire una polemica sul fatto che lo conosce e quindi non è oggettiva e quindi la qual cosa fa cadere dalle nuvole persone che non lo conoscono o che non lo apprezzano...
> 
> Quello che a me è venuto sinceramente da pensare (e lo penso da quando sono qui e interagisco con voi tutti) è:
> ...


Scusa il problema non è che Sbri lo conosca e lo trovi simpatico. Fatti noti e fatti loro.
Non dubito che una persona possa apparire in un modo ed essere enormemente più complesso ed avere lati apprezzabili e no, come tutti. La valutazione complessiva è individuale e non contestabile.
Io mi sono stupita non di questo ma di trovare divertente quel post.
Del mio stupore però non frega a nessuno e la chiudo qui.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questo non è bene.


eh no
sarò la solita esagerata ma certi violenti che picchiano le mogli quando temono di venire lasciati hanno questi inizi


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Ok. E' una fase.*
> Vi sono molti aspetti comuni a quello che è capitato a me.
> Ovvio che ti nasconde.
> C'è una sbandata. Verranno poi fuori anche i problemi tra voi.
> ...


fase?
sarà meglio che si tuteli .quest'uomo domani si sveglia e la prende a sberle


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Dici eh?Secondo me la scuffia ancora c'è, lo penso anch'io, del resto sono io che ci sono entrata a gamba tesa...in lui io non ho sentito un vero pentimento ancora.come dice sbriciolata farà passare un po' di tempo per mettermi tranquilla e poi riparte più in forze che mai.
> Bene oggi quasi mi facevo prendere da una macchina che veniva sparata ma poi il senso di mamma ha prevalso


Non pensarci  proprio.

non solo perché sei mamma.

nessuno merita un sacrificio simile, meno ancora uno come tuo marito che invece di rassicuranti pentirsi chiederti scusa pensa già a trovarsi casa vicino a te.

Sbagli a non discutere più. 

Lasciando fuori i figli Devi Devi Devi chiarire.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> No lui non ha ammesso niente se non che faceva il cazzone in chat con questa tipa conosciuta sotto l'ufficio e con la quale ha scambiato 3/4 volte un cappuccino in un bar sotto l'ufficio e un minuscolo bacio sulle labbra.
> Il rpoblema è che domenica dopo che era tornato dalla partita e mi ha trovato con i miei ripensamenti dopo una giornata ben trascorsa per la comunione *mi ha sbattuta sul letto prendendomi per le braccia (cosa che ultimamente ha fatto spesso, non parlo di sesso ma di afferrarmi e buttarmi sul letto come fossi un pupazzo) e mi ha gridato stronza,troia torna come eri prima! *
> Al che io ho risposto no mi dispiace non tonrerò mai più come ero prima.Quindi lunedì se ne dev'essere fatto una ragione e invece di tempestarmi di tel come nei giorni scorsi mi ha chiamato solo una volta in uff e poi il pomeriggio mi ha chiesto sep otevamo vederci mentre i figli erano al nuoto per un aperitivo dove ha deciso "civilmente" come comportarci. Non dice più che mi ama ma che mi vuol bene da ieri.
> Ergo sta cambiando in lui il sentimento forte che provava per me (se mi amavi come facevi a tradirmi...non lo capirò mai giuro) e quindi sembra diventato consapevole del fatto che io sono intenzionata a lasciarlo sul serio. Io gli avevo chiesto tempo di separarci per un po' e non lo accettava, gridava che io dovevo stare a casa e pure lui non se ne andava, ora no sta cambiando metodo.


ma cosa dici?
scusa forse non ho letto tutto e non capisco questo modo di comportarsi...


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fase?
> sarà meglio che si tuteli .quest'uomo domani si sveglia e la prende a sberle



Non credo: la gestualità riflette un uomo debole. Tenta di tenerla legata materialmente, sente che la moglie gli sta sfuggendo. Dentro di sè è preso dal panico: è una persona incapace ora di gestire questa situazione.
Uno così lo puoi tranquillamente sedare e prenderne il controllo. Ovviamente se preso dal panico potrebbe anche rivelarsi un po' più pericoloso, però se non ha mai in questi anni rivelato una natura violenta non credo lo faccia ora. Di uomini che percuotono ne conosco e ne ho conosciuti. Non mi sembra assomigliare a questi. 
Beve?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> No lui non ha ammesso niente se non che faceva il cazzone in chat con questa tipa conosciuta sotto l'ufficio e con la quale ha scambiato 3/4 volte un cappuccino in un bar sotto l'ufficio e un minuscolo bacio sulle labbra.
> Il rpoblema è che domenica dopo che era tornato dalla partita e mi ha trovato con i miei ripensamenti dopo una giornata ben trascorsa per la comunione mi ha sbattuta sul letto prendendomi per le braccia (cosa che ultimamente ha fatto spesso, non parlo di sesso ma di afferrarmi e buttarmi sul letto come fossi un pupazzo) e mi ha gridato stronza,troia torna come eri prima!
> Al che io ho risposto no mi dispiace non tonrerò mai più come ero prima.Quindi lunedì se ne dev'essere fatto una ragione e invece di tempestarmi di tel come nei giorni scorsi mi ha chiamato solo una volta in uff e poi il pomeriggio mi ha chiesto sep otevamo vederci mentre i figli erano al nuoto per un aperitivo dove ha deciso "civilmente" come comportarci. Non dice più che mi ama ma che mi vuol bene da ieri.
> Ergo sta cambiando in lui il sentimento forte che provava per me (se mi amavi come facevi a tradirmi...non lo capirò mai giuro) e quindi sembra diventato consapevole del fatto che io sono intenzionata a lasciarlo sul serio. Io gli avevo chiesto tempo di separarci per un po' e non lo accettava, gridava che io dovevo stare a casa e pure lui non se ne andava, ora no sta cambiando metodo.


Mizzica. Ma calmatevi tutti e due. Avete 3 figli, oh. E mi parli di cambiare i sentimenti in un pomeriggio?
Allora... per come si è comportato domenica non ho parole, però non sono lì. Nel senso: tu che gli hai detto prima?
Perchè magari è stata una reazione, SBAGLIATA, ad un momento di esasperazione.
Comunque, due o tre giorni di distacco secondo me vi fanno bene per capire cosa volete.
Ho la sensazione che continuiate a parlare poco e male: litigate, tu gli fai scenate, ma sei riuscita a dirgli cosa ti ha ferita e come ti senti?
Poi per favore ricorda una cosa: ci sono 3 figli in casa.
Se uno esce dalla porta, esce dalla porta.
Non che esce per dispetto e poi rientra il giorno dopo.
Per rispetto a loro.
Sono decisioni GRAVI  che vanno prese quando si è sicuri di non avere altra possibilità, secondo me.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Non credo: la gestualità riflette un uomo debole*. Tenta di tenerla legata materialmente, sente che la moglie gli sta sfuggendo. Dentro di sè è preso dal panico: è una persona incapace ora di gestire questa situazione.
> Uno così lo puoi tranquillamente sedare e prenderne il controllo. Ovviamente se preso dal panico potrebbe anche rivelarsi un po' più pericoloso, però se non ha mai in questi anni rivelato una natura violenta non credo lo faccia ora. Di uomini che percuotono ne conosco e ne ho conosciuti. Non mi sembra assomigliare a questi.
> Beve?


appunto!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo: la gestualità riflette un uomo debole. Tenta di tenerla legata materialmente, sente che la moglie gli sta sfuggendo. Dentro di sè è preso dal panico: è una persona incapace ora di gestire questa situazione.
> Uno così lo puoi tranquillamente sedare e prenderne il controllo. Ovviamente se preso dal panico potrebbe anche rivelarsi un po' più pericoloso, però se non ha mai in questi anni rivelato una natura violenta non credo lo faccia ora. Di uomini che percuotono ne conosco e ne ho conosciuti. Non mi sembra assomigliare a questi.
> Beve?


Sei ottimista.
Un uomo che fa così è preoccupante.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Danny, mi spieghi questa cosa della spiaggia e di quello sconosciuto passante che dopo mezz'ora di conversazione fortuita voleva infilarlo a tua moglie?


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mizzica. Ma calmatevi tutti e due. Avete 3 figli, oh. E mi parli di cambiare i sentimenti in un pomeriggio?
> Allora... per come si è comportato domenica non ho parole, però non sono lì. Nel senso: tu che gli hai detto prima?
> Perchè magari è stata* una reazione, SBAGLIATA, ad un momento di esasperazione.*
> Comunque, due o tre giorni di distacco secondo me vi fanno bene per capire cosa volete.
> ...


speriamo, me lo auguro proprio.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mizzica. *Ma calmatevi tutti e due. Avete 3 figli, oh. E mi parli di cambiare i sentimenti in un pomeriggio?
> Allora... per come si è comportato domenica non ho parole, però non sono lì. Nel senso: tu che gli hai detto prima?
> Perchè magari è stata una reazione, SBAGLIATA, ad un momento di esasperazione.*
> Comunque, due o tre giorni di distacco secondo me vi fanno bene per capire cosa volete.
> ...


Perfetto tutto. :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh no
> sarò la solita esagerata ma certi violenti che picchiano le mogli quando temono di venire lasciati hanno questi inizi


E magari invece è solo il riaffiorare della passione che, come m'insegni, val bene anche uno schiaffo, no?


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei ottimista.
> Un uomo che fa così è preoccupante.


L'ho fatto anch'io. L'ho presa al letto e gli ho urlato in faccia delle parolacce.
Ovviamente era uno sfogo al fatto che lei mi tradiva, non il contrario.
Ma mai e poi mai l'avrei menata veramente.
Chi picchia le moglie l'ho conosciuto e... non lo dico sul forum pubblcamente.
Ma funzionava diversamente, credimi.


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una certa incongruenza nell'evoluzione di tuo marito.
> Era nelle vostre abitudini che lui ti insultasse e avesse atteggiamenti violenti?


Non è mai stato violento tranne per quello schiaffo qualche mese fa quando io già avevo sospetti e l'ho affrontato.
Se mi picchia lui lo sa io chiamo subito il 113, becca la denuncia e se ne va di casa almeno.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *L'ho fatto anch'io. L'ho presa al letto e gli ho urlato in faccia delle parolacce.
> *Ovviamente era uno sfogo al fatto che lei mi tradiva, non il contrario.
> Ma mai e poi mai l'avrei menata veramente.
> Chi picchia le moglie l'ho conosciuto e... non lo dico sul forum pubblcamente.
> Ma funzionava diversamente, credimi.


Ammazza. Ma prima o dopo averti raccontanto la cosa del cazzo dell'amante?


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Dici eh?Secondo me la scuffia ancora c'è, lo penso anch'io, del resto sono io che ci sono entrata a gamba tesa...in lui io non ho sentito un vero pentimento ancora.come dice sbriciolata farà passare un po' di tempo per mettermi tranquilla e poi riparte più in forze che mai.
> Bene oggi quasi mi facevo prendere da una macchina che veniva sparata ma poi il senso di mamma ha prevalso


Non pensarci  proprio.

non solo perché sei mamma.

nessuno merita un sacrificio simile, meno ancora uno come tuo marito che invece di rassicurarti pentirsi chiederti scusa pensa già a trovarsi casa vicino a te.

Sbagli a non discutere più. 

Lasciando fuori i figli Devi Devi Devi chiarire. 

Non pensi di scaricare tutto il peso dei figli su di te ed avere tutto il tempo per fare il galletto.

Minaccialo di lasciarli a lui a settimane alterne.

così rinsavisce.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Non è mai stato violento tranne per quello schiaffo qualche mese fa quando io già avevo sospetti e l'ho affrontato.
> Se mi picchia lui lo sa io chiamo subito il 113, becca la denuncia e se ne va di casa almeno.


si ma non dovresti aspettare di essere corcata di botte per chiamare il 113.
l avresti gia dovuto fare con uno schiaffo...


----------



## eagle (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tradimento è tradimento... però sicuramente le conseguenze non sono le stesse.
> Su una cosa hai ragione.... dopo anni che si sta insieme alla stessa persona... beh, la voglia di provare altri partner aumenta. E se si è abbastanza capaci di tenere nascosta la cosa, non sono pochi a provarci.
> *Ma io credo che il desiderio di farlo appartenga a non poche persone. Senza ipocrisia.
> Poi... c'è chi come me il desiderio ce l'ha ma ha paura di mentire, o di essere scoperto, o chi lo sublima dedicandosi ai figli, agli hobby, alla politica... ma nascondersi dietro il dito dicendo che "se c'è l'amore non si tradisce" è a mio parere ingenuo.*
> ...


Magari chi non tradisce è semplicemente innamorato del/della proprio/propria partner e non lo fa, pur provando il desiderio di "evadere", semplicemente perchè non vuole procurare un dolore immenso alla persona amata.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E magari invece è solo il riaffiorare della passione che, come m'insegni, val bene anche uno schiaffo, no?


in questo caso non la vedo tanto così ma si spera sempre in bene


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Non è mai stato violento tranne per quello schiaffo qualche mese fa quando io già avevo sospetti e l'ho affrontato.
> Se mi picchia lui lo sa io chiamo subito il 113, becca la denuncia e se ne va di casa almeno.


ok. molto bene


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in questo caso non la vedo tanto così ma si spera sempre in bene


Io non la vedo mai così. Gli schiaffi vanno bene solo sul culo e se graditi. Altrimenti, mani in tasca.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non la vedo mai così. Gli schiaffi vanno bene solo sul culo e se graditi. Altrimenti, mani in tasca.


hai fatto bene a dirmelo ma non pensavo di picchiarti, non temere


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Non è mai stato violento tranne per quello schiaffo qualche mese fa quando io già avevo sospetti e l'ho affrontato.
> Se mi picchia lui lo sa io chiamo subito il 113, becca la denuncia e se ne va di casa almeno.


Ti tradiva e faceva e fa pure il prepotente?

Almeno mio marito mi ha sempre rassicurata (mentendo) abbracciandomi e baciandomi. 

Scusa ma è stronzo stronzo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'ho fatto anch'io. L'ho presa al letto e gli ho urlato in faccia delle parolacce.
> Ovviamente era uno sfogo al fatto che *lei mi tradiva, non il contrario.*
> Ma mai e poi mai l'avrei menata veramente.
> Chi picchia le moglie l'ho conosciuto e... non lo dico sul forum pubblcamente.
> Ma funzionava diversamente, credimi.





madeleine ha detto:


> Non è mai stato violento tranne per quello schiaffo qualche mese fa quando* io già avevo sospetti e l'ho affrontato.*
> Se mi picchia lui lo sa io chiamo subito il 113, becca la denuncia e se ne va di casa almeno.


Molto meglio se non è violento.
Però immobilizzare urlando e insultando e dare uno schiaffo è essere violento ed è picchiare.
Soprattutto se quello che ha tradito (e l'ha fatto, anche se ha cercato di limitare e minimizzare) è lui e questa reazione violenta è un ributtare su madeleine le sue responsabilità.
Tu cosa intendi per picchiare?

Madeleine io credo che consultare un avvocato o un centro privato o pubblico di sostegno per le donne possa esserti d'aiuto.
Poi cercherai il dialogo con chi non dovrebbe essere un estraneo.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai fatto bene a dirmelo ma non pensavo di picchiarti, non temere


Io invece a prenderti a schiaffoni sul culo sì.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non la vedo mai così. Gli schiaffi vanno bene solo sul culo e se graditi. Altrimenti, mani in tasca.


green c est moi (se avessi potuto dartelo rosa e a forma di cuore l avrei fatto)


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Non è mai stato violento tranne per quello schiaffo qualche mese fa quando io già avevo sospetti e l'ho affrontato.
> Se mi picchia lui lo sa io chiamo subito il 113, becca la denuncia e se ne va di casa almeno.


questa cosa non mi piace però. A meno che tu non gli sia saltata agli occhi e lui non si stesse difendendo.
Perchè mollarti uno schiaffo? Capisco negare, accusare di avere le traveggole, questo è il repertorio classico.
Ma le mani, no.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Danny, mi spieghi questa cosa della spiaggia e di quello sconosciuto passante che dopo mezz'ora di conversazione fortuita voleva infilarlo a tua moglie?



Spiaggia naturista.  Italia. Fossimo in Germania, in Francia o in Spagna, non accadrebbe nulla (salvo pochi posti conclamati). Qui (non chiedetemi perché) è un porcaio e dai licenza a chiunque di proporre qualsiasi cosa. D'altronde 100 euro per un single in un club prive sono un tantinello per i braccini corti... e ci si prova a gratis dove si spera di beccare. Peccato ci fossero anche nelle vicinanze 4 bambini (della nostra compagnia) che giocavano. Comunque a ste robe ci rido sopra. Non mi scandalizzano, mi permettono di sondare come funziona il mondo dei maialoni (che è molto vasto) e di soddisfare la mia curiosità di conoscere le varie pieghe dell'animo umano :smile:... e di perdere un po' di incantamento in prospettiva.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Spiaggia naturista. Italia. Fossimo in Germania, in Francia o in Spagna, non accadrebbe nulla (salvo pochi posti conclamati). Qui (non chiedetemi perché) è un porcaio e dai licenza a chiunque di proporre qualsiasi cosa. D'altronde 100 euro per un single in un club prive sono un tantinello per i braccini corti... e ci si prova a gratis dove si spera di beccare. Peccato ci fossero anche nelle vicinanze 4 bambini (della nostra compagnia) che giocavano. Comunque a ste robe ci rido sopra. Non mi scandalizzano, mi permettono di sondare come funziona il mondo dei maialoni (che è molto vasto) e di soddisfare la mia curiosità di conoscere le varie pieghe dell'animo umano :smile:... e di perdere un po' di incantamento in prospettiva.


Ma in Italia esistono spiagge naturiste sugli argini dei fiumi?


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Magari chi non tradisce è semplicemente innamorato del/della proprio/propria partner e non lo fa, pur provando il desiderio di "evadere", semplicemente perchè non vuole procurare un dolore immenso alla persona amata.



Certo... ma quanto dura l'innamoramento in genere?
Il coinvolgimento totale in cui non vedi nessun altro, ti può passare una bella figa accanto e tu non te ne accorgi?
Senza ipocrisia... quanto?
20 anni?
Uhm...
Gli ormoni ci sono per tutti... e quello di cui tu parli è il rispetto di valori in cui si crede, non il fatto che dentro noi alberghi il desiderio di altre persone. Quello c'è. Poi puoi anche reprimerlo per tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma rimane comunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> green c est moi (se avessi potuto dartelo rosa e a forma di cuore l avrei fatto)


(Ma perchè?)


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Spiaggia naturista.  Italia. Fossimo in Germania, in Francia o in Spagna, non accadrebbe nulla (salvo pochi posti conclamati). Qui (non chiedetemi perché) è un porcaio e dai licenza a chiunque di proporre qualsiasi cosa. D'altronde 100 euro per un single in un club prive sono un tantinello per i braccini corti... e ci si prova a gratis dove si spera di beccare. Peccato ci fossero anche nelle vicinanze 4 bambini (della nostra compagnia) che giocavano. Comunque a ste robe ci rido sopra. *Non mi scandalizzano*, mi permettono di sondare come funziona il mondo dei maialoni (che è molto vasto) e di soddisfare la mia curiosità di conoscere le varie pieghe dell'animo umano :smile:... e di perdere un po' di incantamento in prospettiva.


io sì e mi sarei pure incazzata.sono un po' un sepolcro magari colorato


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma in Italia esistono spiagge naturiste sugli argini dei fiumi?


E' pieno.
Su internet trovi quanti indirizzi vuoi.
Ovviamente tutto non ufficiale dal momento che noi non abbiamo mai previsto una legge in tal senso.
Non siamo mica... che ne so.... spagnoli?


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sì e mi sarei pure incazzata.sono un po' un sepolcro magari colorato


Ai primi ti incazzi. Poi lasci stare. I primi erano 20 anni fa.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' pieno.
> Su internet trovi quanti indirizzi vuoi.
> *Ovviamente tutto non ufficiale* dal momento che noi non abbiamo mai previsto una legge in tal senso.
> Non siamo mica... che ne so.... spagnoli?


Ah, ecco.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Ma perchè?)


perche il verde o perche rosa a cuore?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche il verde o perche rosa a cuore?


(Perchè rosa a cuore.)


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Perchè rosa a cuore.)


perche ti amo. ovviamente. 
che domande....
cmq potresti almeno apprezzare la costanza e l impegno che ci metto....almeno quello...


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ecco.



Ma da noi è tutto ufficioso. Abbiamo pure un carabiniere della zona e uno della polizia locale.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non lo odio, non mi piace quando ha quel tipo di uscite...e infatti commento sempre nonostante il conte mi sproni a non inimicarmi Lothar....


Lontra
Il tubarao ti ha edotto delle gesta eroiche del Principe Lothar...
In quelle epoche epiche del suo esordio qui dentro
evocato dall'oltre trombata da un 3d di Sabina

Io combattei al suo fianco contro le maestre di vita

E siamo ancora qui...

Io ti sprono a divertirti con il sommo Lothar!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche ti amo. ovviamente.
> che domande....
> cmq potresti almeno apprezzare la costanza e l impegno che ci metto....almeno quello...


(Scusa l'avevo rimosso.)


----------



## Tobia (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Non è mai stato violento tranne per quello schiaffo qualche mese fa quando io già avevo sospetti e l'ho affrontato.
> Se mi picchia lui lo sa io chiamo subito il 113, becca la denuncia e se ne va di casa almeno.



Ma lo schiaffo non era dovuto ad un rimprovero dopo un tamponamento?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma da noi è tutto ufficioso. Abbiamo pure un carabiniere della zona e uno della polizia locale.


Si vabbè, un branco di zozzoni che si ritrovano dove non dovrebbero.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Scusa l'avevo rimosso.)


madonna mia che cuore di pietra.....
vabbe sara' per un altra volta


----------



## eagle (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Certo... ma quanto dura l'innamoramento in genere? Il coinvolgimento totale in cui non vedi nessun altro, ti può passare una bella figa accanto e tu non te ne accorgi? Senza ipocrisia... quanto? 20 anni? Uhm... Gli ormoni ci sono per tutti... e quello di cui tu parli è il rispetto di valori in cui si crede, non il fatto che dentro noi alberghi il desiderio di altre persone. Quello c'è. Poi puoi anche reprimerlo per tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma rimane comunque.


  Certamente, il desiderio e gli ormoni ci sono per tutti, anche molto prima di 20 anni. Ma io sto parlando di amore, non di innamoramento.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lontra
> Il tubarao ti ha edotto delle gesta eroiche del Principe Lothar...
> In quelle epoche epiche del suo esordio qui dentro
> evocato dall'oltre trombata da un 3d di Sabina
> ...


ma a me l animale lontra non piace, preferisco l animale bresaola.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Molto meglio se non è violento.
> Però immobilizzare urlando e insultando e dare uno schiaffo è essere violento ed è picchiare.
> Soprattutto se quello che ha tradito (e l'ha fatto, anche se ha cercato di limitare e minimizzare) è lui e questa reazione violenta è un ributtare su madeleine le sue responsabilità.
> Tu cosa intendi per picchiare?
> ...



Brunetta, bisognerebbe prima capire se la sua è stata una reazione a un'innalzarsi eccessivo dei toni in una discussione... In una coppia capita in certi casi di andare un po' oltre... ma non necessariamente questa è da intendersi come violenza domestica.
Gli schiaffi non mi piacciono... ma la violenza è qualcosa di sistematico, fatta in contesti dove il rapporto è costantemente di prevaricazione - non solo fisica... secondo me qui abbiamo una coppia che non discute, ma si affronta in maniera brutale senza confrontarsi ma sbattendosi in faccia rancori e timori reciproci... a un certo punto i nervi saltano...
Litigando si dicono cose sempre un po' più forti... e per alcuni la reazione può essere fisica...
Qui occorre riportare la calma tra i due.
Ripeto: ci sono 3 figli. Loro devono fare uno sforzo per parlarsi con toni meno accesi. Facile... per niente.


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh me ne sono accorta ed è sfiancante...bisogna aver una gran voglia, che io non ho visto che vivo il forum come posto di svago se vogliamo...mettermi qui a inacidirmi la vita, seguire utenti per far notare quello che dicono, giudicare la gente sulla base di ciò che scrivono senza conoscerla davvero per me è una grandissima perdita di tempo.
> Ci sono già passata in queste dinamiche di forum, che fanno solo sì che dopo un po' si perda interesse e ci si trovi a cadere sul personale per ammazzare ogni possibilità di dialogo...non è una cosa piacevole, anzi.


Questo forum è diverso e secondo me migliore di altri.

altrimenti non avremmo fatto una colletta x tenerlo in vita.

Non per niente c'  è  gente che ci scrive da anni.

non è un forum dove ti iscrivi per svago. 

Quasi sempre ci si entra a pezzi ed aiuta. Aiuta molto.

poi ci sono persone speciali come Sbriciolata Brunetta Sole Diletta Sienne  e molte molte altre  che non significa essere sempre della stessa opinione.

Bisognerebbe sempre cercare di trovare il modo di dire cosa si pensa senza altare i toni.

perché sicuramente non si entra e resta nel forum per sentirsi denigrare.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma a me l animale lontra non piace, preferisco l animale bresaola.


Ma se il sommo ha scritto Miss Lontra...
Racapezzati...

Il sommo 

Dice che non capisce tutto sto polverone su di lui...

Ma in ogni caso

se la ride alla grande

E invece di piangere sui rossi parlaci dei verdi.

Sappi che sei sotto la nostra protezione!


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè, un branco di zozzoni che si ritrovano dove non dovrebbero.



Dagli anni 60...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> madonna mia che cuore di pietra.....
> vabbe sara' per un altra volta


Ahahahahahahhahahahahhahah!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dagli anni 60...


Peggio me sento.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, bisognerebbe prima capire se la sua è stata una reazione a un'innalzarsi eccessivo dei toni in una discussione... In una coppia capita in certi casi di andare un po' oltre... ma non necessariamente questa è da intendersi come violenza domestica.
> Gli schiaffi non mi piacciono... ma la violenza è qualcosa di sistematico, fatta in contesti dove il rapporto è costantemente di prevaricazione - non solo fisica... secondo me qui abbiamo una coppia che non discute, ma si affronta in maniera brutale senza confrontarsi ma sbattendosi in faccia rancori e timori reciproci... a un certo punto i nervi saltano...
> Litigando si dicono cose sempre un po' più forti... e per alcuni la reazione può essere fisica...
> Qui occorre riportare la calma tra i due.
> Ripeto: ci sono 3 figli.


Non ho scritto di denunciarlo ai Carabinieri ma di cominciare a chiedere come comportarsi e a chi rivolgersi, nel caso la situazione precipitasse.
Prima di diventare sistematica la violenza comincia con la tolleranza di un momento di perdita di controllo.
Proprio perché ha tre figli deve sapere come muoversi in caso la situazione precipitasse.
Io conosco persone che non sanno più come uscirne.
Poi, serena sul fatto che ha qualcuno su cui contare, può riprendere il dialogo che è certamente interrotto.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

*Danny*

portamici pure a me alla spiaggia di esibizionisti. mi metto in topless ma non bottomless


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Peggio me sento.


Che devi fare... in altri stati in 50 anni hanno decretato legiferato... qui da noi... nulla.
In Spagna ne han fatto un business, in Francia e Croazia pure. 
Ma noi siamo italiani. 

http://www.ravennaedintorni.it/rave...-ma-la-bassona-non-e-una-spiaggia-libera.html

E ognuno ha il suo piccolo spazio di potere da gestire....
Morale: 10 milioni di naturisti europei dirottati in Crozia, Francia, Spagna, Grecia.
Ma noi abbiamo i monumenti...
http://napoli.repubblica.it/cronaca/2014/03/20/news/pompei-81442366/


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> portamici pure a me alla spiaggia di esibizionisti. mi metto in topless ma non bottomless



Ma se vieni dopo 10 minuti capisci cos'è e non ti poni più limiti :mrgreen:


----------



## eagle (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> No lui non ha ammesso niente se non che faceva il cazzone in chat con questa tipa conosciuta sotto l'ufficio e con la quale ha scambiato 3/4 volte un cappuccino in un bar sotto l'ufficio e un minuscolo bacio sulle labbra.
> Il rpoblema è che domenica dopo che era tornato dalla partita e mi ha trovato con i miei ripensamenti dopo una giornata ben trascorsa per la comunione mi ha sbattuta sul letto prendendomi per le braccia (cosa che ultimamente ha fatto spesso, non parlo di sesso ma di afferrarmi e buttarmi sul letto come fossi un pupazzo) e mi ha gridato stronza,troia torna come eri prima!
> Al che io ho risposto no mi dispiace non tonrerò mai più come ero prima.Quindi lunedì se ne dev'essere fatto una ragione e invece di tempestarmi di tel come nei giorni scorsi mi ha chiamato solo una volta in uff e poi il pomeriggio mi ha chiesto sep otevamo vederci mentre i figli erano al nuoto per un aperitivo dove ha deciso "civilmente" come comportarci. Non dice più che mi ama ma che mi vuol bene da ieri.
> Ergo sta cambiando in lui il sentimento forte che provava per me (se mi amavi come facevi a tradirmi...non lo capirò mai giuro) e quindi sembra diventato consapevole del fatto che io sono intenzionata a lasciarlo sul serio. Io gli avevo chiesto tempo di separarci per un po' e non lo accettava, gridava che io dovevo stare a casa e pure lui non se ne andava, ora no sta cambiando metodo.


Questo atteggiamento ondivago di tuo marito mi conferma che dietro c'è qualcosa di più grande di un semplice bacetto. Non voglio dire che abbia una relazione parallela da chissà quanto tempo ma non mi sembra avere, al momento, la lucidità necessaria per comprendere cosa sta succedendo al vostro matrimonio ed i rischi che sta correndo. Una persona con la coscienza a posto, come dice di avere, non si rassegna così facilmente ad una ipotesi di separazione se ti continua ad amarti. Ricorrere poi alla violenza rappresenta un atteggiamento, oltre che vile, fuori da ogni logica nella sua posizione.
Fatte queste premesse, non correre, respira. Lascia stare avvocati, 113 e quant'altro. Purtroppo ho provato sulla mia pelle che la tua brutta esperienza non è inusuale. Allo stesso tempo però tutto si può ridimensionare, metabolizzare. Ricorda che hai una famiglia con tre bambini e questo dovrebbe essere sempre il tuo faro.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se vieni dopo 10 minuti capisci cos'è e non ti poni più limiti :mrgreen:


mica e' per i limit, insomma non mi sembra di essere una timida.....
e' che poi, basta piegarsi una secondo...e li e' attimo.....zac!!!


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mica e' per i limit, insomma non mi sembra di essere una timida.....
> e' che poi, basta piegarsi una secondo...e li e' attimo.....zac!!!



E non piegarti.
Sdraiati. :mrgreen:
Lo si prende meglio.



(il sole)


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E non piegarti.
> Sdraiati. :mrgreen:
> Lo si prende meglio.
> 
> ...


ahahaha va bene ...sto giu....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè, sennò?
> che vuoi da me?
> ri-addio...


Sennò cosa? 
Ho detto semplicemente lascia perdere poi tu fai quello che vuoi.
Vedi quanto sei in malafede?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Che devi fare... in altri stati in 50 anni hanno decretato legiferato... qui da noi... nulla.
> In Spagna ne han fatto un business, in Francia e Croazia pure.
> Ma noi siamo italiani.
> 
> ...


Io li dirotterei in una fornace, più che altro.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io li dirotterei in una fornace, più che altro.


ma va la che ti ci vedrei bene circondati da chiappe fumanti.....facci un salto e vai a vedere prima di giudicare
stai invecchiando...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma va la che ti ci vedrei bene circondati da chiappe fumanti.....facci un salto e vai a vedere prima di giudicare
> stai invecchiando...


Cosa dovrei vedere?

EDIT: Aspè, ma poi com'era quella cosa che il pompino non sarebbe una roba intima e blablabla che non mi ritrovo il post?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa dovrei vedere?


tutto visto che non ci sei mai stato.
vai spogliati integrati con loro e poi torni a cxasa e fai il punto della situazione, poi li si che potria dire: ALLA FORNACE!!!


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ma lo schiaffo non era dovuto ad un rimprovero dopo un tamponamento?


Sì gli ho rinfacciato che ci aveva fatto quasi ammazzare un anno fa...non c'entrava niente ma gliel'ho detto nel contesto della litigata perchè ero sospettosa già da febbraio.E sbam schiaffone


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa dovrei vedere?
> 
> EDIT: Aspè, ma poi com'era quella cosa che il pompino non sarebbe una roba intima e blablabla che non mi ritrovo il post?


nooo mica ho detto che non e' intima....ho detto che un pompino non e' circiostanziale al rapporto sessuale....si puo fare anche un pompino d'amble....cosi.....senza motivo, se non la voglia di farlo.....
in questo senso....certo che e' intimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sì gli ho rinfacciato che ci aveva fatto quasi ammazzare un anno fa...non c'entrava niente ma gliel'ho detto nel contesto della litigata perchè ero sospettosa già da febbraio.E sbam schiaffone


Posto che lo schiaffone(one????) NO.
Ma quale relazione ci sarebbe stata tra un eventuale tradimento e un incidente?
O l'hai accusato di averlo fatto apposta per farti fuori? (in quel caso potrei dargli un'attenuante generica)


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tutto visto che non ci sei mai stato.
> vai spogliati integrati con loro e poi torni a cxasa e fai il punto della situazione, poi li si che potria dire: ALLA FORNACE!!!


Vabbè, ma la cosa del pompino?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma la cosa del pompino?


t ho risposto


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Questo atteggiamento ondivago di tuo marito mi conferma che dietro c'è qualcosa di più grande di un semplice bacetto. Non voglio dire che abbia una relazione parallela da chissà quanto tempo ma non mi sembra avere, al momento, la lucidità necessaria per comprendere cosa sta succedendo al vostro matrimonio ed i rischi che sta correndo. Una persona con la coscienza a posto, come dice di avere, non si rassegna così facilmente ad una ipotesi di separazione se ti continua ad amarti. Ricorrere poi alla violenza rappresenta un atteggiamento, oltre che vile, fuori da ogni logica nella sua posizione.
> Fatte queste premesse, non correre, respira. Lascia stare avvocati, 113 e quant'altro. Purtroppo ho provato sulla mia pelle che la tua brutta esperienza non è inusuale. Allo stesso tempo però tutto si può ridimensionare, metabolizzare. Ricorda che hai una famiglia con tre bambini e questo dovrebbe essere sempre il tuo faro.


Sono sempre più convinta che non voglio più avere a che fare con questo tipo.
Ieri speravo di recuperare un matrimonio. Oggi dopo che anche lui mi ha fatto capire che con me si sta raffreddando, sono più lucida e determinata. Io devo ritrovare la mia vita che non è assolutamente questa che sto vivendo.


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Posto che lo schiaffone(one????) NO.
> Ma quale relazione ci sarebbe stata tra un eventuale tradimento e un incidente?
> O l'hai accusato di averlo fatto apposta per farti fuori? (in quel caso potrei dargli un'attenuante generica)


Nessun nesso era per ferirlo perchè capivo che mi stava tradendo. ma non avevo le prove fino al 29 aprile quindi sparavo cazzate, provocavo insomma ho voluto io portarlo al tradimento con il mio atteggiamento sospettoso questo è quello che mi ha detto più volte dopo che l'ho scoperto. Ma quali 10gg sta relazione durava almeno da fine dicembre ne sono convinta.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nooo mica ho detto che non e' intima....ho detto che un pompino non e' circiostanziale al rapporto sessuale....si puo fare anche un pompino d'amble....cosi.....senza motivo, se non la voglia di farlo.....
> in questo senso....certo che e' intimo.


Infatti non era che non fosse intimo, ma che:



> non e' che il pompino e' limitato solo alla zona rossa hot hard sexual things


Che, voglio dire. Cioè, un pompino di per sè è un rapposrto sessuale. Non sarà un rapporto completo, ma è un rapporto sessuale in più di un senso.


----------



## zanna (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sono sempre più convinta che non voglio più avere a che fare con questo tipo.
> *Ieri *speravo di recuperare un matrimonio. *Oggi* dopo che anche lui mi ha fatto capire che con me si sta raffreddando, sono più lucida e determinata. Io devo ritrovare la mia vita che non è assolutamente questa che sto vivendo.


Capisci pure te che qualcosa non quadra ... vero? Tra ieri e oggi cosa può essere cambiato? Vabbeh essere decisionisti ma c'è qualcosa che mi perplime ...


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tutto visto che non ci sei mai stato.
> vai spogliati integrati con loro e poi torni a cxasa e fai il punto della situazione, poi li si che potria dire: ALLA FORNACE!!!



Ma JB è un cazzaro a cui piace provocare...
Noi da 20 anni portiamo i nostri soldi all'estero per le vacanze...
E siamo in tantini... ma gli italiani si sa son fuuuuuurrbi.
In Corsica abbiamo 4 km di spiaggia solo per il nostro campeggio... devi prenotare un anno prima se no non trovi praticamente posto.... e si va là. Abbiamo fatto qualche giorno a lido di Dante, due anni fa. Bella la spiaggia... ma al secondo giorno ci siamo trovati la Forestale che riprendeva con le telecamere chi si spogliava... e andava di multe.... tutto ste zelo manco fossimo pusher... anzi... i pusher da me non se li fila nessuno.... Eppure...
Lido di Dante è naturista da più di 30 anni, il precedente sindaco l'aveva ufficializzata... cambia la giunta, arrivano dei fondi dell'UE per un volatile da salvaguardare - milioncini - e basta, si cambia tutto. Ora si proibisce il naturismo....
Operatori turistici incazzati, negozi che faticano, gente che s'era comprata la casa lì per fare un certo tipo di vacanza, il campeggio che non sa che fare... e loro che ti dicono "Cambiamo modello turistico. Portiamo quello in bicicletta...." Perché è notorio che il ciclista si fa due settimane di vacanza sempre nello stesso posto...
Poi all'improvviso... va a fuoco la pineta.... misteriosamente.... altri soldi anche lì.
Morale: ponte del 2 giugno?
Io vado a Saint Tropez.
Che l'Italia si fotta. M'ha rotto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Nessun nesso era per ferirlo perchè capivo che mi stava tradendo. ma non avevo le prove fino al 29 aprile quindi sparavo cazzate, provocavo insomma ho voluto io portarlo al tradimento con il mio atteggiamento sospettoso questo è quello che mi ha detto più volte dopo che l'ho scoperto. Ma quali 10gg sta relazione durava almeno da fine dicembre ne sono convinta.


da quanti mesi lo stai accusando?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti non era che non fosse intimo, ma che:
> 
> 
> 
> Che, voglio dire. Cioè, un pompino di per sè è un rapposrto sessuale. Non sarà un rapporto completo, ma è un rapporto sessuale in più di un senso.


volendo.....
ok allora correggo, io pompino non e' circostanziale al rapporto sessuale completo.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sono sempre più convinta che non voglio più avere a che fare con questo tipo.
> Ieri speravo di recuperare un matrimonio. Oggi dopo che anche lui mi ha fatto capire che con me si sta raffreddando, sono più lucida e determinata. *Io devo ritrovare la mia vita che non è assolutamente questa che sto vivendo*.


OK: ne sei convinta?
Ti avevo chesto parecchi post fa cosa pensavi di lui prima di sapere tutto questo.
E' determinante.
Forse il sentimento in te era già spento comunque.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Capisci pure te che qualcosa non quadra ... vero? Tra ieri e oggi cosa può essere cambiato? Vabbeh essere decisionisti ma c'è qualcosa che mi perplime ...


a me più di qualcosa.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma JB è un cazzaro a cui piace provocare...
> Noi da 20 anni portiamo i nostri soldi all'estero per le vacanze...
> E siamo in tantini... ma gli italiani si sa son fuuuuuurrbi.
> In Corsica abbiamo 4 km di spiaggia solo per il nostro campeggio... devi prenotare un anno prima se no non trovi praticamente posto.... e si va là. Abbiamo fatto qualche giorno a lido di Dante, due anni fa. Bella la spiaggia... ma al secondo giorno ci siamo trovati la Forestale che riprendeva con le telecamere chi si spogliava... e andava di multe.... tutto ste zelo manco fossimo pusher... anzi... i pusher da me non se li fila nessuno.... Eppure...
> ...


la luna si (s)veste con te..... a saint tropez


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Capisci pure te che qualcosa non quadra ... vero? Tra ieri e oggi cosa può essere cambiato? Vabbeh essere decisionisti ma c'è qualcosa che mi perplime ...


E' cambiato l'atteggiamento di lui che prima quasi mi obbligava ad amarlo e da ieri si distacca (mi dice ti vorrò sempre bene...sì al cane) e io sinceramente sono più serena.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me più di qualcosa.



Anche a me: ma lo giustifico col fatto che anch'io viveo un po' alla giornata.
Molta umoralità in campo questo sì.


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da quanti mesi lo stai accusando?


febbraio (quando ho sentito il profumo nel casco)


----------



## eagle (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sono sempre più convinta che non voglio più avere a che fare con questo tipo. Ieri speravo di recuperare un matrimonio. Oggi dopo che anche lui mi ha fatto capire che con me si sta raffreddando, sono più lucida e determinata. Io devo ritrovare la mia vita che non è assolutamente questa che sto vivendo.


  Non sei tu che devi ritrovare la tua vita, è lui. In questa fase è fuori di sè, probabilmente ti vive come una gabbia, non sa riconoscere e dare il giusto valore a tutto quello che avete costruito insieme. Non conosco i vostri precedenti equilibri ma fai bene a tenerlo un pò in tiro. Deve tornare sulla terra ed assumersi le sue responsabilità, senza se e senza ma. Se davvero tiene a te capirà e si farà perdonare.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> E' cambiato l'atteggiamento di lui che prima quasi mi obbligava ad amarlo e da ieri si distacca (mi dice ti vorrò sempre bene...sì al cane) e io sinceramente sono più serena.


OK, ma... accidenti! Siete in un turbine... domani sarà diverso ancora, credimi. Aspetta prima di sancire una via d'uscita definitiva. Non vi siete neppure seriamente confrontati.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> febbraio (quando ho sentito il profumo nel casco)



cmq se il mio ragazzo avesse una moto e due caschi e io non usassi profumi, non gli lascerei nemmeno modo di spiegare.....a meno che ti sei scordata l odre dello shampoo che usati quella ultima volta che hai indossato il casco....


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Ma JB è un cazzaro a cui piace provocare...
> Noi da 20 anni portiamo i nostri soldi all'estero per le vacanze...
> E siamo in tantini... ma gli italiani si sa son fuuuuuurrbi.
> In Corsica abbiamo 4 km di spiaggia solo per il nostro campeggio... devi prenotare un anno prima se no non trovi praticamente posto.... e si va là. Abbiamo fatto qualche giorno a lido di Dante, due anni fa. Bella la spiaggia... ma al secondo giorno ci siamo trovati la Forestale che riprendeva con le telecamere chi si spogliava... e andava di multe.... tutto ste zelo manco fossimo pusher... anzi... i pusher da me non se li fila nessuno.... Eppure...
> ...


Saint Tropez?Ma dai ma che cazzo ci vai a fare?ha mai visto Vicenza?


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Non sei tu che devi ritrovare la tua vita, è lui. In questa fase è fuori di sè, probabilmente ti vive come una gabbia, non sa riconoscere e dare il giusto valore a tutto quello che avete costruito insieme. Non conosco i vostri precedenti equilibri ma fai bene a tenerlo un pò in tiro. Deve tornare sulla terra ed assumersi le sue responsabilità, senza se e senza ma. Se davvero tiene a te capirà e si farà perdonare.


:up:


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Saint Tropez?Ma dai ma che cazzo ci vai a fare?ha mai visto Vicenza?


Uguale.


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> OK: ne sei convinta?
> Ti avevo chesto parecchi post fa cosa pensavi di lui prima di sapere tutto questo.
> E' determinante.
> Forse il sentimento in te era già spento comunque.


Scusa mi era sfuggito.
Per me era tutto mio marito, il mio punto di riferimento, il mio migliore amico (gli ho sempre confidato tutto ma proprio tutto), il mio compagno di giochi (siamo bravi a ruzzle giochiamo sempre insieme...ha tradito pure il "team" quindi), il mio unico amante (l'ho sposato che ero vergine). Ma cazzo mi ripaga così.


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2014)

*danny*



danny ha detto:


> Uguale.


Fai come ti pare,io sono per l'italia,abbiamo tanti posti belli,Roma Napoli,Firenze,Palermo,.....vicenza......!:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Scusa mi era sfuggito.
> Per me era tutto mio marito, il mio punto di riferimento, il mio migliore amico (gli ho sempre confidato tutto ma proprio tutto), il mio compagno di giochi (siamo bravi a ruzzle giochiamo sempre insieme...ha tradito pure il "team" quindi), il mio unico amante (l'ho sposato che ero vergine). *Ma cazzo mi ripaga così*.


non c entra nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Ma JB è un cazzaro a cui piace provocare...
> *Noi da 20 anni portiamo i nostri soldi all'estero per le vacanze...
> E siamo in tantini... ma gli italiani si sa son fuuuuuurrbi.
> In Corsica abbiamo 4 km di spiaggia solo per il nostro campeggio... devi prenotare un anno prima se no non trovi praticamente posto.... e si va là. Abbiamo fatto qualche giorno a lido di Dante, due anni fa. Bella la spiaggia... ma al secondo giorno ci siamo trovati la Forestale che riprendeva con le telecamere chi si spogliava... e andava di multe.... tutto ste zelo manco fossimo pusher... anzi... i pusher da me non se li fila nessuno.... Eppure...
> ...


Macchè. Cioè gente che si spoglia agli argini dei fiumi dove magari io che non so un cazzo passo e mi trovo davanti tutta una teoria di stronzi a cazzo di fuori e culone al vento? Oh, vai a Saint Tropez, vai.


----------



## eagle (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Nessun nesso era per ferirlo perchè capivo che mi stava tradendo. ma non avevo le prove fino al 29 aprile quindi sparavo cazzate, provocavo insomma ho voluto io portarlo al tradimento con il mio atteggiamento sospettoso questo è quello che mi ha detto più volte dopo che l'ho scoperto. Ma quali 10gg sta relazione durava almeno da fine dicembre ne sono convinta.


  Questa proprio non si può sentire. Mi ricorda qualcuno...


----------



## zanna (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> E' cambiato l'atteggiamento di lui che prima quasi mi obbligava ad amarlo e da ieri si distacca (mi dice ti vorrò sempre bene...sì al cane) e io sinceramente sono più serena.


Posso essere stronzo??
Non è che, per un motivo o per l'altro non conosco i dettagli quindi mi arrangio, te non aspettavi altro? Ossia che ora come ora te benedica la "sua" (presunta o meno poco importa) storia per avere la "scusa" di chiudere? Se il suo distacco è vecchio di ieri ... il tuo quanto tempo ha?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè. Cioè gente che si spoglia agli argini dei fiumi dove magari io che non so un cazzo passo e mi trovo davanti tutta una teoria di stronzi a cazzo di fuori e culone al vento? Oh, vai a Saint Tropez, vai.



da quando sei cosi purtitano?


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Scusa mi era sfuggito.
> Per me era tutto mio marito, il mio punto di riferimento, il mio migliore amico (gli ho sempre confidato tutto ma proprio tutto), il mio compagno di giochi (siamo bravi a ruzzle giochiamo sempre insieme...ha tradito pure il "team" quindi), il mio unico amante (l'ho sposato che ero vergine). Ma cazzo mi ripaga così.


OK anche qui. A parte Ruzzle e la verginità anche mia moglie era così per me.
C'è una forte delusione che è scontato che ci sia.


----------



## zanna (13 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Questa proprio non si può sentire. Mi ricorda qualcuno...


Tipo?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Posso essere stronzo??
> Non è che, per un motivo o per l'altro non conosco i dettagli quindi mi arrangio, te non aspettavi altro? Ossia che ora come ora te benedica la "sua" (presunta o meno poco importa) storia per avere la "scusa" di chiudere? Se il suo distacco è vecchio di ieri ... il tuo quanto tempo ha?


la penso anche io cosi. ma mi fermo qui perche fino ad adesso non necessito di apostrofi..andando avanti non saprei come fare


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> da quando sei cosi purtitano?


Non è puritanesimo. Cioè: se ci sono dei posti ad hoc, bene. Vai e sii felice. Che tu lo debba fare dove non potresti, eh no. Non mi piace per un cazzo.


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cmq se il mio ragazzo avesse una moto e due caschi e io non usassi profumi, non gli lascerei nemmeno modo di spiegare.....a meno che ti sei scordata l odre dello shampoo che usati quella ultima volta che hai indossato il casco....


è alien di thyerry mugler lo usa una signora qui in ufficio (non è la sua amante però?:mrgreen: ) l'ho riconosciuto. Sono andata anche in profumeria a sentirlo...è proprio quello e lui giurava e spergiurava che aveva pulito il laccetto (profumato da morire) con sgrassatore (che non profuma) e salviettina profumata dell'alitalia.Quando mai l'ha pulito il mio casco ma proprio mai in passato. Poi ogni scusa era buona per andare da qualche parte una domenica mi dice che va a prendere le pastarelle in una pasticceria dall'altra parte di roma rispetto a dove abitiamo, torna e lo bacio è straprofumato,gli dico ma che è sto profumo? Ora non mi sembra fosse alien non ricordo bene (noi non ci improfumiamo lui mette solo deodorante lycia e io nivea; so' allergica a tutto) e lui aridaje co' sta salviettina profumata che dice se l'è passata sul collo perchè era sudato.
Insomma gli indizi c'erano tutti.E ancora nega tutt'ora. Che bugiardo!


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non c entra nulla.


C'entra cmq


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cmq se il mio ragazzo avesse una moto e due caschi e io non usassi profumi, non gli lascerei nemmeno modo di spiegare.....a meno che ti sei scordata l odre dello shampoo che usati quella ultima volta che hai indossato il casco....


Infatti non dovrebbe manco spiegarti nulla visto che non avresti nulla da eccepire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma JB è un cazzaro a cui piace provocare...
> Noi da 20 anni portiamo i nostri soldi all'estero per le vacanze...
> E siamo in tantini... ma gli italiani si sa son fuuuuuurrbi.
> In Corsica abbiamo 4 km di spiaggia solo per il nostro campeggio... devi prenotare un anno prima se no non trovi praticamente posto.... e si va là. Abbiamo fatto qualche giorno a lido di Dante, due anni fa. Bella la spiaggia... ma al secondo giorno ci siamo trovati la Forestale che riprendeva con le telecamere chi si spogliava... e andava di multe.... tutto ste zelo manco fossimo pusher... anzi... i pusher da me non se li fila nessuno.... Eppure...
> ...


più che altro scambista, almeno è famoso per questo.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè. Cioè gente che si spoglia agli argini dei fiumi *dove magari io che non so un cazzo passo* e mi trovo davanti tutta una teoria di stronzi a cazzo di fuori e culone al vento? Oh, vai a Saint Tropez, vai.



Problemi tuoi che non sai un cazzo. Se una spiaggia è così da prima che tu nascessi, devi cominciare a chiederti dove sei stato tu tutto questo tempo. Non è che ci si deve adeguare all'ignoranza altrui. Queste spiagge sanno tutti dove sono. E non è che siano così accessibili. Noi ci andiamo in parte col fuoristrada. Vedi tu. 
In Spagna,,, per esempio... la gente nuda la trovi anche vicino alla città. Ovunque.
Davanti agli hotel. Gli unici che si fanno problemi sono gli italiani. Per due chiappe...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Problemi tuoi che non sai un cazzo.* Se una spiaggia è così da prima che tu nascessi, devi cominciare a chiederti dove sei stato tu tutto questo tempo. Non è che ci si deve adeguare all'ignoranza altrui. Queste spiagge sanno tutti dove sono. E non è che siano così accessibili. Noi ci andiamo in parte col fuoristrada. Vedi tu.
> In Spagna,,, per esempio... la gente nuda la trovi anche vicino alla città. Ovunque.
> Davanti agli hotel. Gli unici che si fanno problemi sono gli italiani. Per due chiappe...


No, affatto. Problemi tuoi che lì non dovevi starci. E' diverso, e non è un'opinione.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che altro scambista, almeno è famoso per questo.


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lido_di_Dante

Si diventa famosi per i tratti che più saltano all'occhio.
Quelli più dimessi li si nota meno.
Quando ci sono andato io era piena di bambini.


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Problemi tuoi che non sai un cazzo. Se una spiaggia è così da prima che tu nascessi, devi cominciare a chiederti dove sei stato tu tutto questo tempo. Non è che ci si deve adeguare all'ignoranza altrui. Queste spiagge sanno tutti dove sono. E non è che siano così accessibili. Noi ci andiamo in parte col fuoristrada. Vedi tu.
> In Spagna,,, per esempio... la gente nuda la trovi anche vicino alla città. Ovunque.
> Davanti agli hotel. Gli unici che si fanno problemi sono gli italiani. Per due chiappe...


Mi avete incuriosito quasi quasi passo a questo argomento :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> C'entra cmq


no no no.
Quello che tu hai fatto per lui, o che tu credi di aver fatto per lui, non l hai fatto per avere qualcosa indietro.
Non esiste: e' cosi che mi ripaghi?
perche non ti ha chiesto lui di restare vergine prima di conoscerlo, come non ti avra chiesto di fare molte delle cose che tu hai fatto per lui.

ora, se lui te le ha chieste, tu hai sbagliato a farle pensando di aver qualcosa di ritorno.
se invece l hai fatte di base proprio per avere qualcosa di ritorno, mi sa che i problemi sono altri rispetto al tradimento.

Quello che fai per tuo marito e per la tua famiglia non e' mai e non deve mai essere fatto per essere rinfacciato


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti non dovrebbe manco spiegarti nulla visto che non avresti nulla da eccepire.


cioE'?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Scusa mi era sfuggito.
> Per me era tutto mio marito, il mio punto di riferimento, il mio migliore amico (gli ho sempre confidato tutto ma proprio tutto), il mio compagno di giochi (siamo bravi a ruzzle giochiamo sempre insieme...ha tradito pure il "team" quindi), il mio unico amante (l'ho sposato che ero vergine). Ma cazzo mi ripaga così.


Bon. Per 14 anni è stato tutto questo. Poi è successo qualcosa? Prima del casco. Vi siete allontanati in qualche modo?


----------



## eagle (13 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Tipo?


  Prova a indovinare


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, affatto. *Problemi tuoi che lì non dovevi starci. *E' diverso, e non è un'opinione.



Lo decidi tu?
Due domeniche fa uno come te ha chiamato i carabinieri. Perché voleva che il suo figlio scorrazzasse libero con la moto da cross dove c'eravamo noi. I carabinieri sono arrivati e... ci han detto che andava tutto bene, perché eravamo nel posto giusto. OK?


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> la penso anche io cosi. ma mi fermo qui perche fino ad adesso non necessito di apostrofi..andando avanti non saprei come fare


Che vi devo dire può darsi se ci rifletto bene forse sono proprio io che ho bisogno di distaccarmi da tutto è vero ma in altro modo, è terribile ferire il proprio compagno. Non son mai stata così egoista e non lo voglio essere.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cioE'?


Cioè mi pare che tu in merito abbia detto al tuo fidanzato che se vuole è libero di avere altre storie, no?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè mi pare che tu in merito abbia detto al tuo fidanzato che se vuole è libero di avere altre storie, no?


Si ma io mi calavo in Medeline, non in me....
e cmq no, nemmeno nel mio caso, perche dovrei e vorrei saperlo....
se lo becco che ha fatto qualcosa e io non ne so nulla, (gia lo sa) armi e bagagli e addio. quella e' la volta che non mi vede piu, mai piu. 
ecmq non c'e' pericolo perche lui mi ride in faccia dicendo: tu sei matta io non voglio altro, voglio solo te....(dai ingelosisciti un po JB)
per cui...
cmq la base si, sarebbe quella...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lo decidi tu?
> Due domeniche fa uno come te ha chiamato i carabinieri. Perché voleva che il suo figlio scorrazzasse libero con la moto da cross dove c'eravamo noi. I carabinieri sono arrivati e... ci han detto che andava tutto bene, perché eravamo nel posto giusto. OK?


Allora: se il posto è per voi, non dico assolutamente nulla. Visto che si parlava dell'argine di un fiume dove non potevate starci, sì cazzo che è un problema tuo, e manco lo decido io, me lo hai detto tu. 
Poi: io, ovviamente, non è che ti fare sloggiare per andarci in moto. Io ti farei sloggiare perchè, cazzo, lì tu non puoi starci. Come per i divieti di sosta. Perchè io devo poter passare senza incappare in persone che girano nude dove non dovrebbero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lido_di_Dante
> 
> Si diventa famosi per i tratti che più saltano all'occhio.
> Quelli più dimessi li si nota meno.
> Quando ci sono andato io era piena di bambini.


d'estate... e poi e poi, magari dentro al campeggio in agosto.
gli altri 11 mesi all'anno è un'altra storia.
non proprio bellissima, e non mi riferisco solo agli scambisti.
Il lido di Dante lo conosco.
Chi ci abitava non riusciva più a viverci.
http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...l-gioco-delle-coppie-nella-spiaggia-luci.html


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no no.
> Quello che tu hai fatto per lui, o che tu credi di aver fatto per lui, non l hai fatto per avere qualcosa indietro.
> Non esiste: e' cosi che mi ripaghi?
> perche non ti ha chiesto lui di restare vergine prima di conoscerlo, come non ti avra chiesto di fare molte delle cose che tu hai fatto per lui.
> ...


A lui non lo rinfaccio, lo sto dicendo a voi perchè io non credo di avere colpe come penso sia per molti che vengono traditi.
Ho una forte moralità tutto qua. Mi corteggiano ma non do' confidenza (è ora che comincio?) sono una mamma a tempo pieno quando non lavoro. sono solare a detta di tutti (ultimamente meno). Solo ultimamente gli ho scassato le palle con i sospetti da febbraio lo ammetto ma alla fine ho trovato che c'era qualcosa. Anche se lui dice provocata da me e durata quei dieci gg finchè non l'ho scoperto.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: se il posto è per voi, non dico assolutamente nulla. Visto che si parlava dell'argine di un fiume dove non potevate starci, sì cazzo che è un problema tuo, e manco lo decido io, me lo hai detto tu.
> Poi: io, ovviamente, non è che ti fare sloggiare per andarci in moto. Io ti farei sloggiare perchè, cazzo, lì tu non puoi starci. Come per i divieti di sosta. *Perchè io devo poter passare senza incappare in persone che girano nude dove non dovrebbero.*



Secondo la sentenza della cassazione sempre citata a questo proposito quel luogo come altri sono ufficiosamente considerati validi per la pratica del naturismo, in assenza di una legislazione specifica che si aspetta da una vita.
Rischi simili li puoi correre tranquillamente andando in vacanza in Spagna. O in Croazia. O in Francia. O in Grecia.
Vedi tu se ti conviene espatriare per andare al mare. Tra l'altro neanche scegliendo la montagna potresti stare tranquillo
http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/129230/il-nudismo-da-montagna-la-nuova-moda-del-trekking/
Potresti provare con Vicenza. Non è male. :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> A lui non lo rinfaccio, lo sto dicendo a voi perchè io non credo di avere colpe come penso sia per molti che vengono traditi.
> Ho una forte moralità tutto qua. Mi corteggiano ma non do' confidenza (è ora che comincio?) sono una mamma a tempo pieno quando non lavoro. sono solare a detta di tutti (ultimamente meno). Solo ultiamente gli ho scassato le palle con i sospetti da febbraio lo ammetto ma alla fine ho trovato che c'era qualcosa. Anche se lui dice provocata da me e durata quei dieci gg finchè non l'ho scoperto.


sono sicura che non sia stata colpa tua (anche se in genere ci sia ssume anche una sola piccola parte di colpa), ma tu per faviore rispondi a sbri quando ti chiede cosa e' successo prima del casco. qualcosas deve essere successa. 
ti corteggiano....lui lo sa?
non e' che magari ha voluto farsi corteggiare anche lui e poi dal dito e' poassato al tutto il braccio?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Si ma io mi calavo in Medeline, non in me....
> e cmq no, nemmeno nel mio caso, perche dovrei e vorrei saperlo....
> se lo becco che ha fatto qualcosa e io non ne so nulla, (gia lo sa) armi e bagagli e addio. quella e' la volta che non mi vede piu, mai piu.
> ecmq non c'e' pericolo perche lui mi ride in faccia dicendo: tu sei matta io non voglio altro, voglio solo te....(dai ingelosisciti un po JB)
> ...


Vabbè, te lo dice e fine. Tu gli dici "oh, ma che è st'odore?" e lui: "Ah nulla, ho dato un passaggio ad una, però mi sa che me la faccio." E tu: "Ok.".


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon. Per 14 anni è stato tutto questo. Poi è successo qualcosa? Prima del casco. Vi siete allontanati in qualche modo?



No mai sempre vicini sempre insieme sempre sereni mai una litigata così brutale in 14 anni. Qualche discussione ma niente di più ma poi sporadica,era un idillio è diventato un inferno.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo la sentenza della cassazione sempre citata a questo proposito quel luogo come altri sono *ufficiosamente* considerati validi per la pratica del naturismo, in assenza di una legislazione specifica che si aspetta da una vita.
> Rischi simili li puoi correre tranquillamente andando in vacanza in Spagna. O in Croazia. O in Francia. O in Grecia.
> Vedi tu se ti conviene espatriare per andare al mare. Tra l'altro neanche scegliendo la montagna potresti stare tranquillo
> http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/129230/il-nudismo-da-montagna-la-nuova-moda-del-trekking/
> Potresti provare con Vicenza. Non è male. :mrgreen:


Ufficiosamente non vuol dire un cazzo di nulla, cassazione o meno. Che io possa correre rischi di sti tipo è evidente. Che sia giusto o sensato che io li corra no, ma non è un mondo perfetto e me lo stai ulteriormente dimostrando, purtroppo. La gente è una merda.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> A lui non lo rinfaccio, lo sto dicendo a voi perchè io non credo di avere colpe come penso sia per molti che vengono traditi.
> Ho una forte moralità tutto qua. Mi corteggiano ma non do' confidenza (è ora che comincio?) sono una mamma a tempo pieno quando non lavoro. sono solare a detta di tutti (ultimamente meno). Solo ultiamente gli ho scassato le palle con i sospetti da febbraio lo ammetto ma alla fine ho trovato che c'era qualcosa. Anche se lui dice provocata da me e durata quei dieci gg finchè non l'ho scoperto.


Io sono un po' perplessa, comincio a chiedermi se effettivamente tu non abbia esagerato ma poi mi ricordo dei messaggi letti e mi ricredo.
Comunque: la mostrizzazione (oramai la chiamiamo così), è un fenomeno frequente del traditore. Si sente in colpa, cerca di scaricare la colpa sul compagno/a.
Che diventa il folle visionario maniacalmente sospettoso.
E' una difesa o una paraculata non so.
Comunque, non prendere/te decisioni ORA.
Quello che si legge non è un comportamento razionale.
Tu non riusciresti a pigliarti un paio di giorni per andare a trovare un'amica?


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> d'estate... e poi e poi, magari dentro al campeggio in agosto.
> gli altri 11 mesi all'anno è un'altra storia.
> non proprio bellissima, e non mi riferisco solo agli scambisti.
> Il lido di Dante lo conosco.
> ...



In Italia i soliti maiali rovinano tutto.
Non mi spiego come dove vado io http://www.bagheera.fr/it/ ci siano 4 km di spiaggia per famiglie tranquilla e qui si trasformi tutto in un porcaio.
Ma forse me lo spiego.
Là girano le forze dell'ordine a cavallo e un pirla che si fa seghe o altro lo pigliano e lo portano via... qui... ce la si prende contro tutti indistintamente. Comunque Lido di Dante io l'ho visto solo per due giorni e mi è sembrato molto bello... zanzare a parte. Bello il bosco (bruciato), bella la spiaggia.
Basta la volontà e si potrebbe creare un luogo simile alle tante spiagge francesi.
http://www.france4naturisme.com/


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sono sicura che non sia stata colpa tua (anche se in genere ci sia ssume anche una sola piccola parte di colpa), ma tu per faviore rispondi a sbri quando ti chiede cosa e' successo prima del casco. qualcosas deve essere successa.
> ti corteggiano....lui lo sa?
> non e' che magari ha voluto farsi corteggiare anche lui e poi dal dito e' poassato al tutto il braccio?


Sì che lo sa gli racconto tutto. Un papà a scuola che mi contatta per vederci in pausa pranzo con un sms e io che non gli rispondo, un altro con cui parlo di film e che si offre di scaricarli per i bambini...insomma una vita sociale nel cortile di scuola e nient'altro sempre tutta riferita puntualmente all'infame.
in ufficio vivo in stanza e raramente vado al bar.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, te lo dice e fine. Tu gli dici "oh, ma che è st'odore?" e lui: "Ah nulla, ho dato un passaggio ad una, però mi sa che me la faccio." E tu: "Ok.".


non mi direbbe mai una cosa del genere...non e' un galletto pavoneggiante....
e cmq lui dice che questa e' una cosa che se proprio dovesse succedere succederebbe tra tanto tantissimo tempo....ma lui adesso non sente nessun bisogno....
allora, sei tanto intelligente, capiscimi per favore...
lascia perdere come me lo direbbe cosa mi direbbe, quella me la faccio quella no....
ovviamente non potrebbe mai andare cosi, lo capisci da te....

io vorrei solo che lui si sentisse libero di parlarmi di tutto, che se sente che c'e' qualcosa che non funziona piu tanto bene tra noi, me ne parlasse, che se sentisse un attrazione per un altra donne (puramente fisica) me ne parlasse invece di farmi le cose alle spalle....
vorrei chairezza e sincerita tiotale nel nostro rapporto....perche a me sapere che lui fisicamente si sente attratta da X frega meno di nulla perche il resto e' tutto per me, gran sesso incluso....
sbaglio? sicuramente....ma per adesso per me e' cosi....not even wondering why....


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono un po' perplessa, comincio a chiedermi se effettivamente tu non abbia esagerato ma poi mi ricordo dei messaggi letti e mi ricredo.
> Comunque: la mostrizzazione (oramai la chiamiamo così), è un fenomeno frequente del traditore. Si sente in colpa, cerca di scaricare la colpa sul compagno/a.
> Che diventa il folle visionario maniacalmente sospettoso.
> E' una difesa o una paraculata non so.
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> No mai sempre vicini sempre insieme sempre sereni mai una litigata così brutale in 14 anni. Qualche discussione ma niente di più ma poi sporadica*,era un idillio è diventato un inferno.*


Uhm... 
un idillio? Con la descrizione che hai fatto tu di lui?


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono un po' perplessa, comincio a chiedermi se effettivamente tu non abbia esagerato ma poi mi ricordo dei messaggi letti e mi ricredo.
> Comunque: la mostrizzazione (oramai la chiamiamo così), è un fenomeno frequente del traditore. Si sente in colpa, cerca di scaricare la colpa sul compagno/a.
> Che diventa il folle visionario maniacalmente sospettoso.
> E' una difesa o una paraculata non so.
> ...


Forse sì mia cugina in friuli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In Italia i soliti maiali rovinano tutto.
> Non mi spiego come dove vado io http://www.bagheera.fr/it/ ci siano 4 km di spiaggia per famiglie tranquilla e qui si trasformi tutto in un porcaio.
> Ma forse me lo spiego.
> Là girano le forze dell'ordine a cavallo e un pirla che si fa seghe o altro lo pigliano e lo portano via... qui... ce la si prende contro tutti indistintamente. Comunque Lido di Dante io l'ho visto solo per due giorni e mi è sembrato molto bello... zanzare a parte. Bello il bosco (bruciato), bella la spiaggia.
> ...


guarda, a me il naturismo non da punto fastidio, anche quando veniva(non so ora) praticato alle foci del Po e dalla barca vedevo una smitragliata di lune piene:mrgreen:
Della costa ce n'è per tutti, credo.


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> un idillio? Con la descrizione che hai fatto tu di lui?


credici era un idillio.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sì che lo sa gli racconto tutto. Un papà a scuola che mi contatta per vederci in pausa pranzo con un sms e io che non gli rispondo, un altro con cui parlo di film e che si offre di scaricarli per i bambini...insomma una vita sociale nel cortile di scuola e nient'altro sempre tutta riferita puntualmente all'infame.
> in ufficio vivo in stanza e raramente vado al bar.


mmmm io non lo farei, non direi al mio compagno tizio mi corteggia, caio mi invita....ma vabbe.....
tu cmq mi sembri molto serena il che ovviamente fa piacere....ma ....due domandine....


----------



## madeleine (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Forse sì mia cugina in friuli.


e cmq non credo capirebbe il mio gesto, lui è nel suo loop mentale ha voglia di andare, uscire, vivere questi anni alla grande (oddio è un parolone insomma fottere dove può) come fossero gli ultimi. Questo ormai l'ho capito e a me mi vede come una palla al piede. Ecco io non voglio essere considerata questa. Io non lo merito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Forse sì mia cugina in friuli.


Ecco. Magari gli lasci tutto il pargolame, ti vai a fare un giro da tua cugina, ti mangi il frico, ti bevi il tocai e magari ti porti dietro un quadernino per scriverci i tuoi pensieri, se ti va. Ma quando vai via gli dici che stai via un paio di giorni, niente scene madri. Questo darà modo a tutti e due di riflettere e trovarvi uno senza l'altro... e capire come vi ci sentite.


----------



## Tobia (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sì gli ho rinfacciato che ci aveva fatto quasi ammazzare un anno fa...non c'entrava niente ma gliel'ho detto nel contesto della litigata perchè ero sospettosa già da febbraio. *E sbam schiaffone*




E tu avresti dovuto rispondere con uno Sbem! Cartone:incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> e cmq non credo capirebbe il mio gesto, lui è nel suo loop mentale ha voglia di andare, uscire, vivere questi anni alla grande (oddio è un parolone insomma fottere dove può) come fossero gli ultimi. Questo ormai l'ho capito e a me mi vede come una palla al piede. Ecco io non voglio essere considerata questa. Io non lo merito.


ma che hai capito, essù. Allora palla al piede sono pure i figli? Questo l'uomo che hai sposato?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> un idillio? Con la descrizione che hai fatto tu di lui?


Ma anche la descrizione che facesti tu di tua moglie ovvero di ciò che ti diceva e ti propinava non era per nulla un idillio abbi pazienza cerca di esser obiettivo...


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Tobia ha detto:


> E tu avresti dovuto rispondere con uno Sbem! Cartone:incazzato:


Proprio come hai fatto tu con la tua donna...:rotfl:


----------



## Tobia (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> e cmq non credo capirebbe il mio gesto, lui è nel suo loop mentale ha voglia di andare, uscire, vivere questi anni alla grande (oddio è un parolone insomma fottere dove può) come fossero gli ultimi. Questo ormai l'ho capito e a me mi vede come una palla al piede. Ecco io non voglio essere considerata questa. Io non lo merito.



Ma il matrimonio dopotutto non è un contratto lavorativo dove bisogna per forza mantenere il proprio ruolo altrimenti sei licenziato. La vita di coppia è dinamica, non statica, quindi nel bene o nel male, se arriva il momento in cui uno dei due sente un ceto richiamo, non trovo nemmeno giusto doverlo reprimere controvoglia. Forse dovremmo imparare a condividere anche questo, per il bene dell'altro/a, magari cercando di risolvere il problema in modo creativo. Dipende ovviamente da quanto puoi essere elastica tu.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo forum è diverso e secondo me migliore di altri.
> 
> altrimenti non avremmo fatto una colletta x tenerlo in vita.
> 
> ...


Per me, e sottolineo per me, scrivere è svago...l'argomento è importante, ma sempre svago, per me, rimane.
Che poi possa essere d'aiuto a molte persone sono la prima a pensarlo.
Non credo di poter essere attaccata per questo, sia chiaro...non mi sento attaccata, ma io sono venuta qui non perchè sono a pezzi o per chissà quale motivo. Solo perchè mi piace usare il forum come mezzo di comunicazione.
L'alzare i toni non fa parte del mio stile, nè forumistico, nè reale al di fuori da qui...ed è in questo modo che io esprimo le mia opinioni. Con educazione, con rispetto e senza essere offensiva nei confronti di nessuno, che l'offesa oltre a non servire a niente sarebbe solo rivolta a uno schermo, visto che non conosco la persona.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche la descrizione che facesti tu di tua moglie ovvero di ciò che ti diceva e ti propinava non era per nulla un idillio abbi pazienza cerca di esser obiettivo...



Lei ha detto che prima era un idillio... 
Lui non cucinava, non faceva niente in casa, era brutto... però...
Però era SUO.
Solo SUO.
Forse l'idillio era questo.
Avere qualcuno al fianco che sai che è tuo.


----------



## Tobia (13 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proprio come hai fatto tu con la tua donna...:rotfl:




non so da voi, dalle mie parti picchiare una donna è una cosa orrenda, da uomini di merda. 

Al limite ci sta che lei dia qualche sberla a lui, ma anche in quel caso l'uomo incassa e gira i tacchi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lei ha detto che prima era un idillio...
> *Lui non cucinava, non faceva niente in casa*, era brutto... però...
> Però era SUO.
> Solo SUO.
> ...


me lo sono persa.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me lo sono persa.



Prime pagine.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lei ha detto che prima era un idillio...
> Lui non cucinava, non faceva niente in casa, era brutto... però...
> Però era SUO.
> Solo SUO.
> ...


ma guarda Danny che mica per tutte le donne il massimo dell uomo idillio pulisce stira e lava e cucina....
anzi, a me l uomo che pulisce sta pure un po sulle palle....
eh...


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sta un bel niente, e sono fine.
> 
> ma che vadano affanculo sti 50 enni vogliosi del nuovo.
> 
> ...


Neanche per me ci sta, proprio per niente.

Un conto è dire 'ok, mi hai tradito, voglio provare a salvare il salvabile, cerchiamo di farlo insieme e di capire'.
Un conto è minimizzare dicendo che ci sta. Un tradimento non ci sta mai. Che poi si cerchi di capire e razionalizzare va bene... ma prima ne deve fluire di rabbia, eccome.

Nel neretto leggo parole molto scarne, ma terribilmente vere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sì che lo sa gli racconto tutto. Un papà a scuola che mi contatta per vederci in pausa pranzo con un sms e io che non gli rispondo, un altro con cui parlo di film e che si offre di scaricarli per i bambini...insomma una vita sociale nel cortile di scuola e nient'altro sempre tutta riferita puntualmente all'infame.
> in ufficio vivo in stanza e raramente vado al bar.


esattamente la vita che facevo io prima di cominciare a tradire.
Ma tuo marito, come il mio, non sono infami. 
Sei tu che ti sei autorelegata in una vita che ritenevo giusta così,e non la trovo esattamente un idillio.
Una vita sicuramente incontestabile, ma ti chiedo: era versmente realizzante per te?


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> credici era un idillio.


No, Madeleine, qualche problema c'era.
Magari nulla di irreparabile, ma non si arriva a questo se prima tutto andava a gonfie vele.
E' arrivato il momento di confrontarvi.
Il tradimento deve essere un punto di partenza per conoscervi anche nelle cose che avete evitato di dirvi.
E' un percorso che dovete fare in modo che sia il più possibile costruttivo, il cui fine è trovare un nuovo equilibrio.
Dovrete essere diversi. Già lo siete, ora.
Non è che voi siete cambiati. E' che state cominciando a mostrare alcuni lati che non conoscevate.
Prenditi il tempo necessario.
Ma affrontalo in maniera da riuscire a parlarvi nella maniera più schietta possibile.
Non è nascondendo tutto questo sotto il tappeto che si risolve.
Però per farlo devi essere il più possibile rilassata e tranquilla. Niente scene isteriche, niente muri.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda Danny che mica per tutte le donne il massimo dell uomo idillio pulisce stira e lava e cucina....
> anzi, a me l uomo che pulisce sta pure un po sulle palle....
> eh...



Con 3 bambini e una casa da accudire... cambi idea in fretta. Soprattutto se lavori anche tu.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Con 3 bambini e una casa da accudire... cambi idea in fretta. Soprattutto se lavori anche tu.


non credo....alla vista a me da fastidio vedere un uomo che fa quelle cose.....mi viene l orticaria:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Con 3 bambini e una casa da accudire... cambi idea in fretta. Soprattutto se lavori anche tu.





danny ha detto:


> No, Madeleine, qualche problema c'era.
> Magari nulla di irreparabile, ma non si arriva a questo se prima tutto andava a gonfie vele.
> E' arrivato il momento di confrontarvi.
> Il tradimento deve essere un punto di partenza per conoscervi anche nelle cose che avete evitato di dirvi.
> ...


Quoto entrambi gli interventi.


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo: la gestualità riflette un uomo debole. Tenta di tenerla legata materialmente, sente che la moglie gli sta sfuggendo. Dentro di sè è preso dal panico: è una persona incapace ora di gestire questa situazione.
> Uno così lo puoi tranquillamente sedare e prenderne il controllo. Ovviamente se preso dal panico potrebbe anche rivelarsi un po' più pericoloso, però se non ha mai in questi anni rivelato una natura violenta non credo lo faccia ora. Di uomini che percuotono ne conosco e ne ho conosciuti. Non mi sembra assomigliare a questi.
> Beve?


Anche Riccardo Viti viene descritto dai vicini bamboccione. 

Io dico che al primo schiaffo meglio prendere le distanze.

Tu sei troppo troppo permissivo.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Mi sento esattamente come scrivi. davanti a loro ho litigato dal 29 aprile e tanto pure...mi sento una mamma schifosa per questo giuro. L'unica è fare finta di niente e con il sorriso, ma non ce la faccio.


Madeleine. Anch'io sono stata tradita da un uomo che ho amato molto. Anch'io ho litigato tanto con lui... per mesi, non per giorni. Me ne sono perfino andata di casa per un periodo, perché impazzivo a stargli vicino. Anch'io mi sono sentita una madre schifosa e so di aver fatto soffrire i miei figli, di averli destabilizzati. Non sono stata capace di mettere a tacere la rabbia e il dolore, di stare zitta quando potevo evitare, di ingoiare le lacrime quando mi veniva da piangere... non ce l'ho fatta.

Però... però c'è una cosa positiva in tutto questo: oggi i miei figli sanno che si possono affrontare le crisi, che si passano periodi no, in cui si sta male... ma che alla fine tutto passa, tutto si risolve e si va avanti un po' più forti di prima.

E' un messaggio doloroso, che forse sarebbe meglio che i figli ricevessero più in là... ma non possiamo martoriarci coi sensi di colpa. E te lo dice una che è stata malissimo e si è sentita proprio come te: uno schifo di madre.

Tu stai facendo del tuo meglio e ti preoccupi per loro... una madre schifosa non lo farebbe 

Un abbraccio!


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche Riccardo Viti viene descritto dai vicini bamboline.
> 
> Io dico che al primo schiaffo meglio prendere le distanze.
> 
> Tu sei troppo troppo permissivo.



Ma quanti Riccardo Viti ci sono in percentuale tra tutti gli uomini?


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Con 3 bambini e una casa da accudire... cambi idea in fretta. Soprattutto se lavori anche tu.


Meno male che lei lavora.

I figli non sono solo suoi. 

Deve farli accudire molto a che a lui.  Così gli passano i pruriti.

Troppo comodo per certi uomini 'cercarsi casa'  e lasciare tutti i compiti e le rogne annesse alla ex moglie.

 Al suo posto comincerei a raccogliere prove e soprattutto a non permettergli più di sfiorata o insultare. 

Lo registretei in casa.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Nell'ordine ti ha raccontato le seguenti cazzate:
> 
> 1) Hai dei sospetti, gli fai delle scenate e lui nega tutto sentendosi perseguitato
> 2) Ti nasconde l'iscrizione a facebook, cosa invero non così grave
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sennò cosa?
> Ho detto semplicemente lascia perdere poi tu fai quello che vuoi.
> Vedi quanto sei in malafede?



perchè dovrei lasciar perdere? non leggere, no? schiscia ignore...
tu mi scassi i maroni da quando hai scoperto che non ti vado bene, e io sono in malafede? bha


----------



## zanna (13 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Prova a indovinare


SGRUNT ... immagino


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Problemi tuoi che non sai un cazzo. Se una spiaggia è così da prima che tu nascessi, devi cominciare a chiederti dove sei stato tu tutto questo tempo. Non è che ci si deve adeguare all'ignoranza altrui. Queste spiagge sanno tutti dove sono. E non è che siano così accessibili. Noi ci andiamo in parte col fuoristrada. Vedi tu.
> In Spagna,,, per esempio... la gente nuda la trovi anche vicino alla città. Ovunque.
> Davanti agli hotel. Gli unici che si fanno problemi sono gli italiani. Per due chiappe...



anche sul Ticino c'è la spiaggetta dei nudisti, e anche in Liguria c'è una spiaggetta che si può raggiungere solo dal mare, ma non mi ricordo bene dove (forse vicino a Varigotti?)
per non parlare della Grecia, io sono stata per es. a Ios e vedevi gente nuda anche di notte lungo le spiaggette


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche sul Ticino c'è la spiaggetta dei nudisti, e anche in Liguria c'è una spiaggetta che si può raggiungere solo dal mare, ma non mi ricordo bene dove (forse vicino a Varigotti?)
> per non parlare della Grecia, io sono stata per es. a *Ios* e vedevi gente nuda anche di notte lungo le spiaggette


ma Ios e' l isola dell ammore, che ci volevi trovare scusa?


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma Ios e' l isola dell ammore, che ci volevi trovare scusa?



Tus

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma Ios e' l isola dell ammore, che ci volevi trovare scusa?





free ha detto:


> Tus
> 
> :mrgreen:


No, ma vabbè!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> Tus
> 
> :mrgreen:


interessati vicendevolmente però:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche sul Ticino c'è la spiaggetta dei nudisti, *e anche in Liguria c'è una spiaggetta che si può raggiungere solo dal mare, ma non mi ricordo bene dove (forse vicino a Varigotti?)*
> per non parlare della Grecia, io sono stata per es. a Ios e vedevi gente nuda anche di notte lungo le spiaggette


non mi risulta...a meno che non si spoglino tutti appena me ne vado io:singleeye:


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> interessati vicendevolmente però:mrgreen:



quello lo si intuisce dall'assenza di vestiti:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche sul Ticino c'è la spiaggetta dei nudisti, e anche in* Liguria c'è una spiaggetta che si può raggiungere solo dal mare, ma non mi ricordo bene dove (forse vicino a Varigotti?)
> *per non parlare della Grecia, io sono stata per es. a Ios e vedevi gente nuda anche di notte lungo le spiaggette


si, è a Varigotti.
ma c'è comunque anche un tratto di spiaggia tra Diano Marina e Imperia dove ci sono nudisti


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi risulta...a meno che non si spoglino tutti appena me ne vado io:singleeye:



google:

Il savonese è prediletto dai nudisti per la spiaggia di *Varigotti.* Ci si arriva a nuoto dalla spiaggia principale al fondo del paese, oppure da un sentiero che parte da sopra *punta Crena*


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi risulta...a meno che non si spoglino tutti appena me ne vado io:singleeye:


c'è eccome è lato Spotorno


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> google:
> 
> Il savonese è prediletto dai nudisti per la spiaggia di *Varigotti.* Ci si arriva a nuoto dalla spiaggia principale al fondo del paese, oppure da un sentiero che parte da sopra *punta Crena*


:up:


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> si, è a Varigotti.
> ma c'è comunque anche un tratto di spiaggia tra Diano Marina e Imperia dove ci sono nudisti



ecco infatti
 a me avevano detto che si può arrivare solo dal mare, ma a quanto pare c'è il sentiero


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho come un dèjà vu , comunque: il bacio è più molto più intimo di una copula


Insomma... io ho baciato cani e porci ma non sono mai entrata in intimità con loro.
Come tutto il resto, forse dipende dallo stato mentale con cui si fa.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Insomma... *io ho baciato cani e porci ma non sono mai entrata in intimità con loro*.
> Come tutto il resto, forse dipende dallo stato mentale con cui si fa.


e be ma forse hai un problema tu


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

MAdeleine... io più che andarmene dalla parente... fossi in te ridefinirei le leggi di casa...
Lui fino a che non si sveglia dalla sbandata... pranzo e cena se li prepara da solo.
Accurata spartizioni dei mestieri. Magari gli dai da stirare un po'... o anche tutto.
Sesso... nisba. Chiusa la sala giochi.
Presentati col sorriso spiazzante in faccia.
Fagli capire che in fin dei conti non è che lui è quel gran uomo affascinante che può permettersi la moglie serva e l'amante. Comincia a vestirti meglio. Shopping, parrucchiere... 
non farlo ingelosire però... altrimenti potrebbe trovare degli alibi per fiondarsi dall'altra.
Valorizzati piuttosto. Amati di più come persona. Non come moglie. O madre. 
Spiazzalo sui ruoli abituali: il senso di quello che dico è questo.
Vediamo come reagisce.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e be ma forse hai un problema tu


Può essere. Io e le persone che ho baciato o da cui sono stata baciata, anche solo per ridere.
Può essere eh.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> MAdeleine... io più che andarmene dalla parente... fossi in te ridefinirei le leggi di casa...
> *Lui fino a che non si sveglia dalla sbandata... pranzo e cena se li prepara da solo.
> Accurata spartizioni dei mestieri. Magari gli dai da stirare un po'... o anche tutto.
> Sesso... nisba. Chiusa la sala giochi.*
> ...


ma non sta mica educando un cane.....danny non e' coi ricatti morali che risolvi la situazione.....
io andrei dalla cugina


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco infatti
> a me avevano detto che si può arrivare solo dal mare, ma a quanto pare c'è il sentiero


in estate c'è un sentiero, in inverno il mare lo sommerge


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> dici? ... mah... si dice spesso così, ma non ne sono tanto convinto.


Ah, meno male. Non sono la sola allora


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Può essere. Io e le persone che ho baciato o da cui sono stata baciata, anche solo per ridere.
> Può essere eh.


con la lingua?
se tu baci tutti con la lingua o ti lasci baciare da tutti con la lingua, si, mi sa di si


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non sta mica educando un cane.....danny non e' coi ricatti morali che risolvi la situazione.....
> io andrei dalla cugina


Vai dalla cugine.
Può accadere
1) che lui se ne vada dall'amante (in fin dei conti la moglie ha abbandonato il tetto coniugale per prima, no?)
2) che lui si fiondi dalla cugina e ti implori in ginocchio di tornare da lui.

Come prima.
Cioè senza far un cazzo e andando alla partita pur nel pieno di una crisi coniugale.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> in estate c'è un sentiero, in inverno il mare lo sommerge


tu sai troppo


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

qui c'è una questione spinosissima  da affrontare....aspettano che me ne vada e si spogliano tutti alle mie spalle?
dovrò prendere seri provvedimenti


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> in estate c'è un sentiero, in inverno il mare lo sommerge



diciamo che però in inverno non credo che sia molto frequentata!

comunque suggerirei di paracadutare la Minerva direttamente sopra così non si stanca, però dovrebbe denudarsi durante il lancio altrimenti ci fa fare brutta figura:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu sai troppo


sono erudito :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

non è che son spogliata pure io a mia insaputa?


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> *diciamo che però in inverno non credo che sia molto frequentata!
> 
> *comunque suggerirei di paracadutare la Minerva direttamente sopra così non si stanca, però dovrebbe denudarsi durante il lancio altrimenti ci fa fare brutta figura:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


sul neretto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

per Minerva, forse quando è in spiaggia si concentra troppo sulle riviste, sui gossip:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che son spogliata pure io a mia insaputa?


l'avatar direbbe che sei bella nuda :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che son spogliata pure io a mia insaputa?


ehm... ma ... ehm... se invece degli occhiali da sole mettessi quelli da vista, forse ti apparirebbe un mondo... o più di uno...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che son spogliata pure io a mia insaputa?



ma dove vai Minerva? vicino al centro di Varigotti? (che tra l'altro è minuscolo)
non è mica lì


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> con la lingua?
> se tu baci *tutti *con la lingua o ti lasci baciare da tutti con la lingua, si, mi sa di si


Minchia! Ma non tutti! 
Ho scritto cani e porci nel senso che mi è capitato di baciare gente anche appena conosciuta (magari ero un po' brilla) anche solo così, per scherzare e fare la deficiente. Mai ci sarei andata a letto e mai, comunque, con la stessa leggerezza con cui ho baciato/sono stata baciata.

Questo intendevo


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vai dalla cugine.
> Può accadere
> *1) che lui se ne vada dall'amante (in fin dei conti la moglie ha abbandonato il tetto coniugale per prima, no?)
> *2) che lui si fiondi dalla cugina e ti implori in ginocchio di tornare da lui.
> ...


ma che dici Danny, mo se una va due giorni dalla cugina è abbandono di tetto coniugale... daiiiiii....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vai dalla cugine.
> Può accadere
> 1) che lui se ne vada dall'amante (in fin dei conti la moglie ha abbandonato il tetto coniugale per prima, no?)
> 2) che lui si fiondi dalla cugina e ti implori in ginocchio di tornare da lui.
> ...


no andare allo stadio e' una cosa...prendrsi 2 giorni di tregua e' un altra...
inotre non e' proprio iol caso che lei resti solo per fare il polizziotto...
se lui se ne vuole andare dall amante facesse pure...
non si tengono le persone a froza


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Minchia! Ma non tutti!
> Ho scritto cani e porci nel senso che mi è capitato di baciare gente anche appena conosciuta (magari ero un po' brilla) anche solo così, per scherzare e fare la deficiente. Mai ci sarei andata a letto e mai, comunque, con la stessa leggerezza con cui ho baciato/sono stata baciata.
> 
> Questo intendevo


si era capito..... almeno io l'avevo capita così :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no andare allo stadio e' una cosa...prendrsi 2 giorni di tregua e' un altra...
> inotre non e' proprio iol caso che lei resti solo per fare il polizziotto...
> se lui se ne vuole andare dall amante facesse pure...
> *non si tengono le persone a froza*


Brava. Neppure a forza.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> D'accordissimo....ma ovviamente parliamo di un bacio travolgente, profondo, lungo....di quelli che *alla fine non ti fanno nemmeno capire chi sei e dove stai*!


Bello, bellissima sensazione :inlove:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no andare allo stadio e' una cosa...prendrsi 2 giorni di tregua e' un altra...
> inotre non e' proprio iol caso che lei resti solo per fare il polizziotto...
> se lui se ne vuole andare dall amante facesse pure...
> non si tengono le persone *a froza*


froza? 

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> si era capito..... almeno io l'avevo capita così :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che però in inverno non credo che sia molto frequentata!
> 
> comunque suggerirei di paracadutare la Minerva direttamente sopra così non si stanca, però dovrebbe denudarsi durante il lancio altrimenti ci fa fare brutta figura:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


minerva la paracadutiamo direttamente su Cape d'Agde :mrgreen:


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che dici Danny, mo se una va due giorni dalla cugina è abbandono di tetto coniugale... daiiiiii....


http://www.aduc.it/articolo/separazione+coniugale+quando+andarsene+abbandono_16870.php
Se lei se ne va dicendo "Me ne vado a stare da mia cugina perché non sopporto più questa situazione"... uhm... non è che siamo troppo lontani da questo. 
Dipende: potrebbe dire "me ne vado a riflettere due giorni da mia cugina, dopo torno".
Ma a che serve?
Se lui è preso dall'altra gli dai modo di fiondarsi subito da lei.
Qui prima devono parlarsi, chiarirsi, ce n'è di strada.
Secondo me.
Poi è anche vero che piuttosto che litigare meglio sbollire dalla cugina.
Ma se magari riuscissero a parlarsi...


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no andare allo stadio e' una cosa...prendrsi 2 giorni di tregua e' un altra...
> inotre non e' proprio iol caso che lei resti solo per fare il polizziotto...
> se lui se ne vuole andare dall amante facesse pure...
> *non si tengono le persone a* *froza*


In che provincia scusa?



:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> minerva la paracadutiamo direttamente su Cape d'Agde :mrgreen:


userò tutta la scorta di arance e limoni come fosse il carnevale d'ivrea.
non mi avrete brutti sporcacccioni:racchia:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Ma anch'io non sapevo di quella spiaggia a Varigotti


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> userò tutta la scorta di arance e limoni come fosse il carnevale d'ivrea.
> non mi avrete *brutti sporcacccioni:racchia:*


noi?  :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma anch'io non sapevo di quella spiaggia a Varigotti


see, tutte santerelline quà dentro..... :mrgreen:

mi sa che per la prossima estate a Varigotti sarà tutto esaurito :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> http://www.aduc.it/articolo/separazione+coniugale+quando+andarsene+abbandono_16870.php
> Se lei se ne va dicendo "Me ne vado a stare da mia cugina perché non sopporto più questa situazione"... uhm... non è che siamo troppo lontani da questo.
> Dipende: potrebbe dire "me ne vado a riflettere due giorni da mia cugina, dopo torno".
> Ma a che serve?
> ...


sentenza di cassazione del 2011: non è abbandono se il coniuge si allontana per giusta causa, vedi relazione extra dell'altro coniuge. Per info.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sentenza di cassazione del 2011: non è abbandono se il coniuge si allontana per giusta causa, vedi relazione extra dell'altro coniuge. Per info.



Non rischierei ugualmente in questo caso. E' una sentenza di cassazione.
Porebbero concordare insieme invece un periodo di riflessione se entrambi ne sentono il bisogno.
Ps Ma e i figli?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> see, tutte santerelline quà dentro..... :mrgreen:
> 
> mi sa che per la prossima estate a Varigotti sarà tutto esaurito :mrgreen:


Ma io vado spesso alla Baia dei Saraceni a Varigotti e non ho mai sentito di questa spiaggia


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non rischierei ugualmente in questo caso. *E' una sentenza di cassazione*.
> Porebbero concordare insieme invece un periodo di riflessione se entrambi ne sentono il bisogno.
> Ps Ma e i figli?


quindi giurisprudenza, chiedi a Free che ne sa a pacchi. I figli mentre lei va dalla cugina se li cucca lui, del resto devono andare a scuola:singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi giurisprudenza, chiedi a Free che ne sa a pacchi. I figli mentre lei va dalla cugina se li cucca lui, del resto devono andare a scuola:singleeye:


Io non sarei tranquilla a lasciarli al marito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non sarei tranquilla a lasciarli al marito.


madonna, mica è Landru.
Se lei si ammalasse cosa dovrebbero fare, chiamare i servizi sociali?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> con la lingua?
> se tu baci tutti con la lingua o ti lasci baciare da tutti con la lingua, si, mi sa di si


Io bacio tutti con la lingua


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> madonna, mica è Landru.
> Se lei si ammalasse cosa dovrebbero fare, chiamare i servizi sociali?


Io non mi fido degli uomini. Sono esseri inutili.


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io bacio tutti con la lingua


anche i parenti, gli amici e i colleghi? :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non mi fido degli uomini. Sono esseri inutili.


  sono sbalordito da questa affermazione


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> anche i parenti, gli amici e i colleghi? :mrgreen:


Parenti e colleghi no. Amici si.


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Parenti e colleghi no. Amici si.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non mi fido degli uomini. Sono esseri inutili.


Infatti hanno inventato i Mac appositamente. Per due giorni possono sopravvivere.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti hanno inventato i Mac appositamente. Per due giorni possono sopravvivere.


Si, ma poi magari se li dimenticano li


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> anche i parenti, gli amici e i colleghi? :mrgreen:


Portala a mangiare le cozze e riparliamone.


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Portala a mangiare le cozze e riparliamone.


si, in effetti questa sua affermazione non mi convince


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non sarei tranquilla a lasciarli al marito.


Ma anche io.
E poi perché dovrei lasciare a lui solo "i nostri figli"?
Ma cosa possono pensare loro di quello che succede?
Se proprio proprio... ma se ne vada il marito...
che secondo me... di andarsene non ne ha nessuna voglia.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non mi fido degli uomini. Sono esseri inutili.



Dipende dagli uomini.
Io mi fido a prescindere di tutti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche io.
> E poi perché dovrei lasciare a lui solo "i nostri figli"?
> Ma cosa possono pensare loro di quello che succede?
> Se proprio proprio... ma se ne vada il marito...
> che secondo me... di andarsene non ne ha nessuna voglia.


Si, infatti. Che se ne vada lui.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non rischierei ugualmente in questo caso. E' una sentenza di cassazione.
> Porebbero concordare insieme invece un periodo di riflessione se entrambi ne sentono il bisogno.
> Ps Ma e i figli?


Ma scusa, qui si dava un consiglio di un paio di giorni da un'amica o parente, non è che una prende e abbandona il tetto coniugale, non esageriamo!
Anzi, se si sta sempre a discutere a volte fa solo che bene staccarsi un attimo.
Questo non autorizza a fiondarsi nel letto della presunta amante, cosa che comunque farebbe a prescindere anche fosse a casa...
Mò è come dire che se io mi allontano due giorni di casa per andare a trovare dei miei parenti sono responsabile di abbandono, ma non esageriamo dai...


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> google:
> 
> Il savonese è prediletto dai nudisti per la spiaggia di *Varigotti.* Ci si arriva a nuoto dalla spiaggia principale al fondo del paese, oppure da un sentiero che parte da sopra *punta Crena*


Ma pensa te, non lo sapevo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende dagli uomini.
> Io mi fido a prescindere di tutti.


Di te mi fiderei. Ma in generale mi fido poco


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, infatti. Che se ne vada lui.


Che se ne vadano entrambi, il senso è staccarsi 48 ore!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma pensa te, non lo sapevo!


Secondo me è una leggenda. Sará tipo la spiaggia di The Beach e ci vuole una mappa segreta per trovarla. Possibile che su tre liguri qui non la conosca nessuno di noi?


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Secondo me è una leggenda. Sará tipo la spiaggia di The Beach e ci vuole una mappa segreta per trovarla. Possibile che su tre liguri qui non la conosca nessuno di noi?


Non si conosce quello che non si cerca e quello che non è indicato...
Manco a Bologna la gente sa dove sta il parcheggio di scambisti, eppure è lì, davanti a tutti...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Secondo me è una leggenda. Sará tipo la spiaggia di The Beach e ci vuole una mappa segreta per trovarla. Possibile che su tre liguri qui non la conosca nessuno di noi?


  non ho mica capito... cosa succede in questa spiaggia?


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non ho mica capito... cosa succede in questa spiaggia?


Tette, culi, cazzi volanti!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Secondo me è una leggenda. Sará tipo la spiaggia di The Beach e ci vuole una mappa segreta per trovarla. *Possibile che su tre liguri qui non la conosca nessuno di noi?*


Ora che ti sei fatta la domanda, datti pure la risposta


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Secondo me è una leggenda. Sará tipo la spiaggia di The Beach e ci vuole una mappa segreta per trovarla. Possibile che su tre liguri qui non la conosca nessuno di noi?


Anch'io credevo fosse una leggenda metropolitana appena ho letto, ma mi sembra strano a questo punto, ci sono pure le indicazioni su come si arriva. Boh.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non si conosce quello che non si cerca e quello che non è indicato...
> Manco a Bologna la gente sa dove sta il parcheggio di scambisti, eppure è lì, davanti a tutti...


Va beh ma almeno ne avremmo sentito parlare


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Di te mi fiderei. Ma in generale mi fido poco



Grazie!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io credevo fosse una leggenda metropolitana appena ho letto, ma mi sembra strano a questo punto, ci sono pure le indicazioni su come si arriva. Boh.


Va beh, vai avanti tu e poi raccontami


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tette, culi, cazzi volanti!


ah ecco... :singleeye: si pianta l'ombrellone qua e là insomma... :carneval:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tette, culi, *cazzi volanti*!


no, no, sono tutti ben attaccati


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Va beh ma almeno ne avremmo sentito parlare


Io l'ho sentita nominare ma non ci sono mai stato. Non saprei neppure dirti dove sia.
Noi andiamo sul Po.
Spiaggione di un chilometro, bosco alle spalle, molto bello.
La spiaggia di sabbia è tranquilla ci sono bambini mamme nonni ragazzi gente di tutta l'età come su qualsiasi spiaggia.
Nel boschetto in fondo invece vanno quelle due o tre coppie - sempre le solite - esibizioniste che si tirano dietro una decina di single più o meno allupati.
Su internet poi trovi un sacco di leggende e minchiate scritte da gente in vena di gossip...
in realtà è una spiaggia storica frequentata fin dagli anni 60 dai padri del naturismo italiano (Giuseppe Ghirardelli e ANITA, c'è la storia on line).

http://www.infonaturista.org/index....reve-storia-della-fenait-only-italian-version


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

è una semplice spiaggia per nudisti come ce ne sono tante altre


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora che ti sei fatta la domanda, datti pure la risposta


Troppo difficile Tuba. Non farmi pensare che poi mi stanco troppo.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Va beh, vai avanti tu e poi raccontami


Avanti nella discussione o nella spiaggia? Io tra i nudisti non ci vado, mi vergogno!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche io.
> E poi perché dovrei lasciare a lui solo "i nostri figli"?
> Ma cosa possono pensare loro di quello che succede?
> Se proprio proprio... ma se ne vada il marito...
> che secondo me... di andarsene non ne ha nessuna voglia.


tua moglie non sarebbe tranquilla a lasciare tua figlia a te? Mah, sarò strana io...


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Va beh ma almeno ne avremmo sentito parlare


Ma non è mica detto...non è argomento di discussione a colazione! Se poi non conosci nessuno che pratichi e che ne parla è chiaro che non si sa...insomma, è semplicemente un dato che siete venuti ad avere solo oggi, ma che ci siano posti così è chiaro!


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Avanti nella discussione o nella spiaggia? Io tra i nudisti non ci vado, *mi vergogno*!


perchè?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scusa, qui si dava un consiglio di un paio di giorni da un'amica o parente, non è che una prende e abbandona il tetto coniugale, non esageriamo!
> Anzi, se si sta sempre a discutere a volte fa solo che bene staccarsi un attimo.
> Questo non autorizza a fiondarsi nel letto della presunta amante, cosa che comunque farebbe a prescindere anche fosse a casa...
> Mò è come dire che se io mi allontano due giorni di casa per andare a trovare dei miei parenti sono responsabile di abbandono, ma non esageriamo dai...


vorrei vedere la faccia del giudice, quando gli racconti una roba del genere...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> è una semplice spiaggia per nudisti come ce ne sono tante altre


ma i liguri non sono molto open-minded in generale. Già ti odiano se occupi i "loro" parcheggi d'estate e se al weekend l'Aurelia é bloccata dalle macchine di milanesi che vanno a cagare nel loro mare... Secondo me se c'è una spiaggia di nudisti vanno li in massa a tirare le bombe


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Avanti nella discussione o nella spiaggia? Io tra i nudisti non ci vado, mi vergogno!


Però cazzarola...nuotare completamente nuda è una sensazione spettacolare!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che se ne vadano entrambi, il senso è staccarsi 48 ore!


ehm... e i figli soli?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tua moglie non sarebbe tranquilla a lasciare tua figlia a te? Mah, sarò strana io...


Ma a Danny io lascerei pure i MIEI figli. Ma a quello che la sbatte sul letto no.


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma i liguri non sono molto open-minded in generale. Già ti odiano se occupi i "loro" parcheggi d'estate e se al weekend l'Aurelia é bloccata dalle macchine di milanesi che vanno a cagare nel loro mare... Secondo me se c'è una spiaggia di nudisti vanno li in massa a tirare le bombe


infatti sovente mandano i vigili


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Avanti nella discussione o nella spiaggia? Io tra i nudisti non ci vado, mi vergogno!


Nella spiaggia


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vorrei vedere la faccia del giudice, quando gli racconti una roba del genere...


Ah ma anche io!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non si conosce quello che non si cerca e quello che non è indicato...
> Manco a Bologna la gente sa dove sta il parcheggio di scambisti, eppure è lì, davanti a tutti...


l'hanno chiuso:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè?


E che ne so, stare nuda davanti alla gente mi imbarazza. Le volte che è successo di stare tra i nudisti (ero in Grecia) non mi sentivo molto a mio agio, boh. Poi tutte 'ste patate e 'sti pacchi depilati...ma non ci si ustiona?


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'hanno chiuso:mrgreen:


informatisssssima la sbri :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... e i figli soli?


Gli lasciano un po' di soldi per il Mac


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E che ne so, stare nuda davanti alla gente mi imbarazza. Le volte che è successo (ero in Grecia) non mi sentivo molto a mio agio, boh. Poi tutte 'ste patate e 'sti pacchi depilati...ma non ci si ustiona?


ovviamente te lo devi sentire
se non ti senti a tuo agio è meglio non andarci


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... e i figli soli?


Ma sì, crescono in fretta! :carneval:

Intendevo dire che se ne vada lei o lui va bene lo stesso...anche se secondo me dovrebbe stare lui a casa a occuparsi dei PROPRI figli e dar modo a lei di metabolizzare e capire cosa fare. 
Chiaro che in due giorni non si risolve niente, ma almeno si respira...


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Però cazzarola...nuotare completamente nuda è una sensazione spettacolare!!!


Immagino!


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'hanno chiuso:mrgreen:


Ah sì?! Io ci vedo sempre gran movimento...
Parliam dello stesso?! :mexican:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Però cazzarola...nuotare completamente nuda è una sensazione spettacolare!!!


:up:   :up:    :up:

BELLISSIMO .........


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non è mica detto...non è argomento di discussione a colazione! Se poi non conosci nessuno che pratichi e che ne parla è chiaro che non si sa...insomma, è semplicemente un dato che siete venuti ad avere solo oggi, ma che ci siano posti così è chiaro!


Ma una coppia di amici miei (liguri) vanno fino in Francia in quel posto famoso... E me lo dicono. Perché allora non vanno a Varigotti, che è vicino e spenderebbero meno (cosa fondamentale per un ligure)?


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Immagino!


Guarda che son vergognosissima anche io...
Mi è capitato però a Ibiza di trovarmi in un posto dove tutti pigliavano il sole nudi...ci sono arrivata nuotando!
Ero con una mia amica e abbiamo detto "ma sììììììì, siamo in vacanza che ce frega!!" 
Via il costume e ci siamo fatte una mezz'oretta di acqua lì...
Chiaro che se nuoti nessuno ti vede, ma comunque si è nudi...ed è veramente bello!

Prova! Mica ti deve vedere nessuno!


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma una coppia di amici miei (liguri) vanno fino in Francia in quel posto famoso... E me lo dicono. Perché allora non vanno a Varigotti, che è vicino e spenderebbero meno (cosa fondamentale per un ligure)?


Bè ma forse perchè non vogliono stare vicini casa! Tutto può essere!
E poi magari nemmeno loro conoscono il posto o non hanno mai reputato opportuno dire alla propria cerchia che vanno lì...
Questo non posso saperlo!


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che son vergognosissima anche io...
> Mi è capitato però a Ibiza di trovarmi in un posto dove tutti pigliavano il sole nudi...ci sono arrivata nuotando!
> Ero con una mia amica e abbiamo detto "ma sììììììì, siamo in vacanza che ce frega!!"
> Via il costume e ci siamo fatte una mezz'oretta di acqua lì...
> ...


E' bello e quando ti abitui... non torni più indietro.
Il costume lo abbiamo rimesso solo per l'Egitto e la Tunisia.
Altrove preferiamo posti dove non averlo. 
E' un'altra cosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè ma forse perchè non vogliono stare vicini casa! Tutto può essere!
> E poi magari nemmeno loro conoscono il posto o non hanno mai reputato opportuno dire alla propria cerchia che vanno lì...
> Questo non posso saperlo!


Adesso chiedo al mio amico. Lui lo sa sicuramente. Aspetta


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma una coppia di amici miei (liguri) vanno fino in Francia in quel posto famoso... E me lo dicono. Perché allora non vanno a Varigotti, che è vicino e spenderebbero meno (cosa fondamentale per un ligure)?



bho io sono stata più di una volta in vacanza a Varigotti e me lo hanno detto così per fare 2 chiacchiere e a quanto pare era una cosa risaputa
in pratica è in una parete di roccia che non permette di arrivare a piedi dal basso, ma solo dal mare o dall'alto con cautela


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Il mio amico dice che c'era ma ora non più perché ci sono stati problemi per guardoni che si nascondevano tra i cespugli...

Chiedo scusa per aver dubitato.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che son vergognosissima anche io...
> Mi è capitato però a Ibiza di trovarmi in un posto dove tutti pigliavano il sole nudi...ci sono arrivata nuotando!
> Ero con una mia amica e abbiamo detto "ma sììììììì, siamo in vacanza che ce frega!!"
> Via il costume e ci siamo fatte una mezz'oretta di acqua lì...
> ...


Grazie del consiglio, appena avrò l'occasione proverò senz'altro 

Comunque io sono piena di paranoie quando sono in acqua, difficilmente mi rilasso quando nuoto eh.


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2014)

*Quanto*

Quanto mi piacerebbe girare nudo...ma non posso....avrei subito l'attenzione degli astanti,e l'invidia dei maschi presenti,quanto vorrei una vita normale...


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma una coppia di amici miei (liguri) vanno fino in Francia in quel posto famoso... E me lo dicono. Perché allora non vanno a Varigotti, che è vicino e spenderebbero meno (cosa fondamentale per un ligure)?


Cape d'Agde?


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' bello e quando ti abitui... non torni più indietro.
> Il costume lo abbiamo rimesso solo per l'Egitto e la Tunisia.
> Altrove preferiamo posti dove non averlo.
> E' un'altra cosa.


Ah lo immagino!
Io sono sempre stata molto pudica...non avessi le mie paranoie lo farei, la sensazione di libertà mi piace molto, infatti quando mi è capitato di essere completamente sola l'ho fatto (penso alle fantastiche terrazze del sud!)!


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah lo immagino!
> Io sono sempre stata molto pudica...non avessi le mie paranoie lo farei, la sensazione di libertà mi piace molto, infatti quando mi è capitato di essere completamente sola l'ho fatto (penso alle fantastiche terrazze del sud!)!


se ti piace, lo fai in qualunque posto è possibile praticarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Portala a mangiare le cozze e riparliamone.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



gas ha detto:


> Cape d'Agde?


Ecco ora ti tempesta di domande e non ne esci più, SALLO:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Ecco ora ti tempesta di domande e non ne esci più, SALLO:mrgreen:


chi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

:rotfl:





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non mi fido degli uomini. Sono esseri inutili.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> Cape d'Agde?


Si, si, proprio li. Ma mi hanno detto che quello non è solo un posto per nudisti, mi hanno raccontato che si tromba tranquillamente in spiaggia, ammucchiate, ecc. È vero? Tu ci vai?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> chi? :mrgreen:





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, si, proprio li. Ma mi hanno detto che quello non è solo un posto per nudisti, mi hanno raccontato che si tromba tranquillamente in spiaggia, ammucchiate, ecc. È vero? Tu ci vai?


CVD


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, si, proprio li. Ma mi hanno detto che quello non è solo un posto per nudisti, mi hanno raccontato che si tromba tranquillamente in spiaggia, ammucchiate, ecc. È vero? Tu ci vai?


è un posto famoso per quanto riguarda la trasgressione
non ci sono mai stato, me ne hanno parlato
è molto conosciuto e non solo dagli italiani


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io l'ho sentita nominare ma non ci sono mai stato. Non saprei neppure dirti dove sia.
> Noi andiamo sul Po.
> Spiaggione di un chilometro, bosco alle spalle, molto bello.
> La spiaggia di sabbia è tranquilla ci sono bambini mamme nonni ragazzi gente di tutta l'età come su qualsiasi spiaggia.
> ...


cioè...non mi vorrai paragonare il po a varigotti?
ma qui veramente oggi non so se sogno o son desta


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> se ti piace, lo fai in qualunque posto è possibile praticarlo.


Sì, ma io mi vergogno...


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> CVD


ma io sono spontaneo......


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

quindi ora si e' passati al nudismo come topic del thread. ah.


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè...non mi vorrai paragonare il po a varigotti?
> ma qui veramente oggi non so se sogno o son desta


hai ragione, ma Danny probabilmente non è così comodo ad andare frequentemente a Varigotti


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma io sono spontaneo......


Parlavo di lei



Tu stai all'occhio che chiamo Sbri:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quindi ora si e' passati al nudismo come topic del thread. ah.


Vuoi venire in cozzeria Miss?


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo di lei
> 
> 
> 
> Tu stai all'occhio che chiamo Sbri:mrgreen:


volete sempre sculacciarmi, *MA QUANDO LO FATE VERAMENTE? 

*:mrgreen:   :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vuoi venire in cozzeria Miss?


che e' la cozzeria? se magnano le cozze o ci sono persone brutte?
in entrambi i casi ci vengo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo di lei
> 
> 
> 
> Tu stai all'occhio che chiamo Sbri:mrgreen:



Ma dai che Gas é uno dei pochi che non ho mai predato! Vero Gas? Ti ho mai predato? Ti ho mai mandato mp predatori?


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma dai che Gas é uno dei pochi che non ho mai predato! Vero Gas? Ti ho mai predato? Ti ho mai mandato mp predatori?


la risposta giusta qual'è?  :mrgreen:

mi vogliono tutte bene ma nessuna mi preda....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma dai che Gas é uno dei pochi che non ho mai predato! Vero Gas? Ti ho mai predato? Ti ho mai mandato mp predatori?


e vedi di continuare cosi


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che e' la cozzeria? se magnano le cozze o ci sono persone brutte?
> in entrambi i casi ci vengo


Studenti. Ci sono studenti.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Studenti. Ci sono studenti.


Tuba finiscila:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Studenti. Ci sono studenti.


troppo giovani per me


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> troppo giovani per me


se sono giovani per te.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah sì?! Io ci vedo sempre gran movimento...
> Parliam dello stesso?! :mexican:


io parlo di quello a parco nord che hanno sbarrato


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> se sono giovani per te.......


a me i piccini non piacciono. se trovassi un bel 60enne...tipo sai chi? lo zio di willy smith nel pricipe di belair....quello bello grosso grasso....quanto me piace....fisicamente intendo...di viso soprattutto


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io parlo di quello a parco nord che hanno sbarrato


vicino a via Brodolini? :smile:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a me i piccini non piacciono. se trovassi un bel 60enne...tipo sai chi? lo zio di willy smith nel pricipe di belair....quello bello grosso grasso....quanto me piace....fisicamente intendo...di viso soprattutto


non l'ho visto, per cui non ho presente

alla tua età però punterei su qualcuno un po più giovane... 40 enne?


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io parlo di quello a parco nord che hanno sbarrato


Anche io!!! 
Boh...poco tempo fa ho visto sempre movimento in tarda sera...non sapevo avessero provveduto!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non l'ho visto, per cui non ho presente
> 
> alla tua età però punterei su qualcuno un po più giovane... 40 enne?


vabbe ma tra 40 e 60 che cambia?
non per dire che siete uguali, 60enni e 40enni...dico per me...per i miei 27 (quasi) anni....a quel punto e' uguale...


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vabbe ma tra 40 e 60 che cambia?
> non per dire che siete uguali, 60enni e 40enni...dico per me...per i miei 27 (quasi) anni....a quel punto e' uguale...


dici?
non credo che per una 27enne sia uguale un 40 enne o un 60enne
se fossi in te punterei su un giovinotto :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> dici?
> non credo che per una 27enne sia uguale un 40 enne o un 60enne
> se fossi in te punterei su un giovinotto :mrgreen:


gli uomini dopo i 40 diventano "porcelloni" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> dici?
> non credo che per una 27enne sia uguale un 40 enne o un 60enne
> se fossi in te punterei su un giovinotto :mrgreen:


ma ce l ho gia il mio giovinotto 35enne....
io volevo qualcuno datato....vabbe, piu in la con gli anni magari


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma ce l ho gia il mio giovinotto 35enne....
> io volevo qualcuno datato....vabbe, piu in la con gli anni magari


perchè? vuoi porcellare?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè? vuoi porcellare?


scusa. ti risulta che io faccio certe cose?
grazie.....
pernsavo che almeno tu avessi capito che tipo di persona sono....anche tu come tutti

ERI COME L'ORO....ADESSO SEI COME LORO...



D)


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a me i piccini non piacciono. se trovassi un bel 60enne...tipo sai chi? lo zio di willy smith nel pricipe di belair....quello bello grosso grasso....quanto me piace....fisicamente intendo...di viso soprattutto


Se vuoi ti presto mio marito.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa. ti risulta che io faccio certe cose?
> grazie.....
> pernsavo che almeno tu avessi capito che tipo di persona sono....anche tu come tutti
> 
> ...


Si sta autopromuovendo essendo nella fascia d'età che ti interessa......(più verso i 60:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti presto mio marito.


ma e' usato


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa. ti risulta che io faccio certe cose?
> grazie.....
> pernsavo che almeno tu avessi capito che tipo di persona sono....anche tu come tutti
> 
> ...


siamo proprio tutti uguali .... :mrgreen:

tutti porcelli....

mentre tu sei coccolosa, vogliosa di bacetti e carezzine....

tutto giusto comunque alla tua età :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma e' usato





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> siamo proprio tutti uguali .... :mrgreen:
> 
> tutti porcelli....
> 
> ...


ma mica ho 5 anni


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> dici?
> non credo che per una 27enne sia uguale un 40 enne o un 60enne
> se fossi in te punterei su un giovinotto :mrgreen:


No non è uguale ma a quanto pare a molte giovani don e affascinano i 60enni. 

Mentre puoi scoprire, a tua insaputa, a 60 anni, che se sono sotto i 50 certi uomini funzionano divinamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè...non mi vorrai paragonare il po a varigotti?
> ma qui veramente oggi non so se sogno o son desta


ci sono anche i nidi delle tartarughe acquatiche in quella spiaggia


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vabbe ma tra 40 e 60 che cambia?
> non per dire che siete uguali, 60enni e 40enni...dico per me...per i miei 27 (quasi) anni....a quel punto e' uguale...


Cambia cambia. Altroche se cambia.

se vuoi te li presto entrambi poi ne parliamo.


Difficile stabilire chi è meglio ma cambia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vicino a via Brodolini? :smile:


nnnnno... ho detto parco nord...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nnnnno... ho detto parco nord...



Sbri lo stai tenendo d'occhiio?


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma e' usato


E che te ne fai di uno in garanzia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sbri lo stai tenendo d'occhiio?


Io spero che Madeleine riesca a farsi qualche risata...
comunque : Gas, settimana scorsa saresti stato fiero di me, avevo il tacco 12 e la caviglia in mostra:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e vedi di continuare cosi


Mi spiace ma non ho resistito!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E che te ne fai di uno in garanzia?


Che se lo rompo me ne danno un altro gratis...la garanzia funziona cosi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci sono anche i nidi delle tartarughe acquatiche in quella spiaggia


Ma guardate che vi state confondendo con The Beach

per caso c'è anche Leonardo Di Caprio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma guardate che vi state confondendo con The Beach
> 
> per caso c'è anche Leonardo Di Caprio?


http://www.parcodeltapo.it/pages/it...urali/pinete/r.n.-po-di-volano-e-litorale.php

no, quelli loffi nella natura selvaggia non sopravvivono


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io spero che Madeleine riesca a farsi qualche risata...
> comunque : Gas, settimana scorsa saresti stato fiero di me, avevo il tacco 12 e la caviglia in mostra:mrgreen:


Lo spero anch'io

Dopodichè la conosci la differenza tra tenerlo d'cchio e provocarlo?:clava:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo spero anch'io
> 
> Dopodichè la conosci la differenza tra tenerlo d'cchio e provocarlo?:clava:


ma se attiro la sua attenzione la distolgo da altre.
Tu sai che vecchia come sono non sono un pericolo... flap flap...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.parcodeltapo.it/pages/it...urali/pinete/r.n.-po-di-volano-e-litorale.php
> 
> no, quelli loffi nella natura selvaggia non sopravvivono



pensavo parlassi di Varigotti

Comunque io Di Caprio non lo disdegnerei. Purtroppo il massimo che ci è concesso a Varigotti é la Hunziker


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> pensavo parlassi di Varigotti
> 
> Comunque io Di Caprio non lo disdegnerei. Purtroppo il massimo che ci è concesso a Varigotti é la *Hunziker*


Purtroppo ?


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Che se lo rompo me ne danno un altro gratis...la garanzia funziona cosi...


Io li preferisco molto molto usati purché non usurati. 

Lo capirai tra tre decenni.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se attiro la sua attenzione la distolgo da altre.
> Tu sai che vecchia come sono non sono un pericolo... flap flap...


tu sei senza vergona:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Purtroppo ?


beh io tra Di Caprio e la Hunziker preferisco il primo


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'hanno chiuso:mrgreen:



pare trasferiti casello Altedo A1


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> beh io tra Di Caprio e la Hunziker preferisco il primo


Penso che la Hunziker mi attizzerebbe pure se fossi donna


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pare trasferiti casello Altedo A1


ahhh e tu come lo sai Micione? eh? Non ce la conti giusta!


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non mi fido degli uomini. Sono esseri inutili.


Io li uso.

sono circondata da uomini.

Meglio lasciar fare loro più cose possibili.

Poi ci si intende di più quasi sempre con le donne.

Ma  le fatiche le riservo agli amici.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che la Hunziker mi attizzerebbe pure se fossi donna


è figa ma non la sopporto

Leo invece mi è pure simpatico


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io li uso.
> 
> sono circondata da uomini.
> 
> ...


Lothar, esci da questo nick, io te lo rodino.
Lothar, esci da questo nick, io te lo ordino.
Lothar, esci da questo nick, io te lo ordino.

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## georgemary (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a me i piccini non piacciono. se trovassi un bel 60enne...tipo sai chi? lo zio di willy smith nel pricipe di belair....quello bello grosso grasso....quanto me piace....fisicamente intendo...di viso soprattutto


È morto mi dispiace darti questa notizia!


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothar, esci da questo nick, io te lo rodino.
> Lothar, esci da questo nick, io te lo ordino.
> Lothar, esci da questo nick, io te lo ordino.
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


​


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> è figa ma non la sopporto
> 
> Leo invece mi è pure simpatico


Piu che altro è bravo. L hai vist django?? Minchia se è bravo li..


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto mi piacerebbe girare nudo...ma non posso....avrei subito l'attenzione degli astanti,e l'invidia dei maschi presenti,quanto vorrei una vita normale...


Devi essere di un comodo per appendere l'accappatoio ad  asciugare al sole.

Qui Dove sono si può girare nudi 10 mesi all'anno.

Se te la senti di tornare utile come attaccapanni al sole puoi venire.

Si asciuga tutto in poco tempo.


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Piu che altro è bravo. L hai vist django?? Minchia se è bravo li..


Sarà bravo ma quanto è bono!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devi essere di un comodo per appendere l'accappatoio ad asciugare al sole.
> 
> Qui Dove sono si può girare nudi 10 mesi all'anno.
> 
> ...


DEVY!!!!
ma sei impazzita?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sarà bravo ma quanto è bono!


Ma è sciapitissimo!!!
Sulla bravura niente da dire!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Piu che altro è bravo. L hai vist django?? Minchia se è bravo li..


certo che è bravo! bravissimo! ma secondo me lo è sempre stato, solo che lo snobbano perché è figo

anche in The Departed è bravissimo! E in Shutter Island! E anche da giovanissimo in What's eating Mr Grape?


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Qualcuno é in grado di spiegarmi come si é arrivati a cape d'adge dalla storia triste di Madeleine?:sonar::singleeye:
:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se attiro la sua attenzione la distolgo da altre.
> Tu sai che vecchia come sono non sono un pericolo... flap flap...


Sei molto molto  più pericolosa tu che la piccola Biri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sarà bravo ma quanto è bono!


Signora si contenga, la prego. Vi sono delle giovIni, diamo l'esempio:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Piu che altro è bravo. L hai vist django?? Minchia se è bravo li..


Migliora di film in film devo ammettere.

Pure in The Wolf of Wall Street non era male.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> certo che è bravo! bravissimo! ma secondo me lo è sempre stato, solo che lo snobbano perché è figo
> 
> anche in The Departed è bravissimo! E in Shutter Island! E anche da giovanissimo in What's eating Mr Grape?


Dipende ....tutto doo titanic si è bravissimo. Departed super bravo.
Figo...mmm..mmmm....mmmmmmmmm
Banalissimo...dai...sciapo....mi sa di meringa...cioè di nulla


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei molto molto più pericolosa tu che la piccola Biri.


mannò dai, solo per svolgermi dalle bende ci vuole una giornata


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> certo che è bravo! bravissimo! ma secondo me lo è sempre stato, solo che lo snobbano perché è figo
> 
> anche in The Departed è bravissimo! E in Shutter Island! E anche da giovanissimo in What's eating Mr Grape?


Per me la parabola ascendente è cominciata con Prova a prendermi. Dopo quello non ha sbagliato un film. Prima non era tutto questo granché.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Dipende ....tutto doo titanic si è bravissimo. Departed super bravo.
> Figo...mmm..mmmm....mmmmmmmmm
> Banalissimo...dai...sciapo....mi sa di meringa...cioè di nulla



tutto doo titanic in che senso?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Migliora di film in film devo ammettere.
> 
> Pure in The Wolf of Wall Street non era male.


Lo devo ancora vedere....minchia i film che devo vedere....
Pure a long way down e nynphomaniac


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Dipende ....tutto doo titanic si è bravissimo. Departed super bravo.
> Figo...mmm..mmmm....mmmmmmmmm
> *Banalissimo...dai...sciapo....mi sa di meringa...cioè di nulla*


loffio, hai ragione


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

sbriciolata ha detto:


> DEVY!!!!
> ma sei impazzita?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Caspita continua a descrivere le misure ed io quando salgo dal mare non so mai dove appendere l'accappatoio.

Poi se viene davvero vi racconto.

il viaggio x venire qui vale la spesa.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte che a me il Micione sta molto simpatico (non essendo sua moglie:mrgreen e che ad es. anche Stermy (non essendo sua moglie 2:mrgreen, quindi se c'è una che non vorrebbe mai messe al bando quella sono proprio io, comunque secondo me il fatto che tu conosca Lothar c'entra eccome, almeno a me è successo col Conte, col quale ho scambiato 4 chiacchiere al bar e che è una persona serena e tranquilla (non essendo sua moglie 3:mrgreen, niente di più, niente di meno, quindi quando ciclicamente lo sia accusa delle peggio cose del mondo, se permetti a me stride un po' con la realtà che ho visto io
> 
> ma forse non mi so spiegare:singleeye:


Si ti sei spiegata ed è naturalmente complicato riuscire ad esser del tutto equidistanti ed obiettivi con chi vi a vis ci ha procurato  una buona impressione, non c'è nulla di sconcertante in questo direi che fa parte della natura umana


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> tutto doo titanic in che senso?


Tutti i film dopo titanic


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Dipende ....tutto doo titanic si è bravissimo. Departed super bravo.
> Figo...mmm..mmmm....mmmmmmmmm
> Banalissimo...dai...sciapo....mi sa di meringa...cioè di nulla


Era molto bravo anche prima...
Il problema di Di Caprio è che ha quel faccino lì e non viene preso seriamente...ma in realtà è un bravo attore...
Io attori che piangono come ha pianto lui in Romeo+Juliet non li ho praticamente mai visti...


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Qualcuno é in grado di spiegarmi come si é arrivati a cape d'adge dalla storia triste di Madeleine?:sonar::singleeye:
> :mrgreen:


Aggiornati, ora siamo alle prodezze cinematografiche di Di Caprio!:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò dai, solo per svolgermi dalle bende ci vuole una giornata


Ancora più intrigante per un uomo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ancora più intrigante per un uomo.


però per aprire il sarcofago deve avere dei bei bicipiti:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao cara.Ma che succede...??Qualche suora  ha le scalmane??:smile:non mi metto a leggere gli scritti,tanto immagino,l'obbiettivita'latita qua'dentro.Non le ascoltare,le depresse frustate,cara Sbri....purtroppo sai come e',loro hanno mancanze,o carenze molto esplicite no???
> 
> At salut.....in bocca al lop...guaraldi al muro.


Praticamente ti sei castrato da solo :rotfl::rotfl:Ecco questo si è divertente :mrgreen: ammazza ma uscirne da paraculo no ? che debacle :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aggiornati, ora siamo alle prodezze cinematografiche di Di Caprio!:mrgreen:


Lo SPAM scorre potente in tutti noi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me la parabola ascendente è cominciata con Prova a prendermi. Dopo quello non ha sbagliato un film. Prima non era tutto questo granché.


no guarda che ha fatto dei film da giovanissimo in cui è bravissimo!
In What's eating Gilbert Grape fa la parte di un ragazzino un po' ritardato, avrà avuto 17 anni
In The Basketball Diaries fa il ragazzino tossico, e anche lì bravissimo
In Total Eclipse fa la parte di Arthur Rimbaud, grande!
E poi Romeo + Juliet di Baz Luhrman,


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

Poi è fortissimo quando arriva Fiammetta.

Lei è scientifica. Ricomincia a leggere e rispondere da dove era arrivata a leggere. Praticamente 50 pagine fa.

Lei è il riassunto delle puntate precedenti. Thread che si avvitano su se stessi che al confronto la sceneggiatura di Pulp Fiction è una cosa bella lineare


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> no guarda che ha fatto dei film da giovanissimo in cui è bravissimo!
> In What's eating Gilbert Grape fa la parte di un ragazzino un po' ritardato, avrà avuto 17 anni
> In The Basketball Diaries fa il ragazzino tossico, e anche lì bravissimo
> In Total Eclipse fa la parte di Arthur Rimbaud, grande!
> E poi Romeo + Juliet di Baz Luhrman,


N'avessi visto uno.


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Non riusciamo mai a non deviare.

la nostra amica ha bisogno di conforto. 

Dopo penserà a di Caprio.  Dopo.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> no guarda che ha fatto dei film da giovanissimo in cui è bravissimo!
> In What's eating Gilbert Grape fa la parte di un ragazzino un po' ritardato, avrà avuto 17 anni
> In The Basketball Diaries fa il ragazzino tossico, e anche lì bravissimo
> In Total Eclipse fa la parte di Arthur Rimbaud, grande!
> E poi Romeo + Juliet di Baz Luhrman,


Mi manca solo il secondo, gli altri visti tutti...bravo davvero...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non lo odio, non mi piace quando ha quel tipo di uscite...e infatti commento sempre nonostante *il conte mi sproni a non inimicarmi Lothar..*..


Il Conte cosa? :singleeye: Ma perché si rischia la fucilazione ?! Ovvia su ma che siamo all'asilo !!! Ecco a me ste cose fanno incazzare  a mina per la stupidità intrinseca :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Poi è fortissimo quando arriva Fiammetta.
> 
> Lei è scientifica. Ricomincia a leggere e rispondere da dove era arrivata a leggere. Praticamente 50 pagine fa.
> 
> Lei è il riassunto delle puntate precedenti. Thread che si avvitano su se stessi che al confronto la sceneggiatura di Pulp Fiction è una cosa bella lineare


 rispondo che certe affermazioni mi fanno ridere per quanto son ridicole :mrgreen: Le trovo spassosamente divertenti in realtà :mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> N'avessi visto uno.


I titoli italiani sono:

Buon compleanno Mr Grape (1993)
Ritorno dal nulla (1995)
Poeti dall'inferno (1995)
Romeo + Juliet (1996)


Guardali. Meritano. Romeo e Giulietta a Los Angeles è bellissimo!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il Conte cosa? :singleeye: Ma perché si rischia la fucilazione ?! Ovvia su ma che siamo all'asilo !!! Ecco a me ste cose fanno incazzare  a mina per la stupidità intrinseca :mrgreen:


si ma dillo a lui non a me 
io non voglio amici o nemici
voglio solo tante coccole


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

In realtà vorrei sapere il proseguio di madeleine che mi sembra proprio ok come persona ma sono distratta da cose dell'altro mondo :mrgreen: Se non devo commentare non commento però  Ridacchio da sola tra me e me


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In realtà vorrei sapere il proseguio di madeleine che mi sembra proprio ok come persona ma sono distratta da cose dell'altro mondo :mrgreen: Se non devo commentare non commento però  Ridacchio da sola tra me e me


No no.

Tu devi commentare tutto quello che ti senti di commentare. 

Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma dillo a lui non a me
> io non voglio amici o nemici
> voglio solo tante coccole


Ma infatti è riferito a ciò che afferma il Conte :mrgreen: sarà mica Godzilla che arriva e sbrana tutti ?


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *In realtà vorrei sapere il proseguio di madeleine che mi sembra proprio ok *come persona ma sono distratta da cose dell'altro mondo :mrgreen: Se non devo commentare non commento però  Ridacchio da sola tra me e me


Per quanto riguarda il neretto è presto detto.

Madeleine ha deciso di andare a Cape d'Adge e guardare film di Di Caprio in spiaggia usando un determinata parte anatomica di Oscuro come antenna parabolica per la televisione.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il neretto è presto detto.
> 
> Madeleine ha deciso di andare a Cape d'Adge e guardare film di Di Caprio in spiaggia usando un determinata parte anatomica di Oscuro come antenna parabolica per la televisione.


MUORO!!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> No lui non ha ammesso niente se non che faceva il cazzone in chat con questa tipa conosciuta sotto l'ufficio e con la quale ha scambiato 3/4 volte un cappuccino in un bar sotto l'ufficio e un minuscolo bacio sulle labbra.
> Il rpoblema è che domenica dopo che era tornato dalla partita e mi ha trovato con i miei ripensamenti dopo una giornata ben trascorsa per la comunione mi ha sbattuta sul letto prendendomi per le braccia (cosa che ultimamente ha fatto spesso, non parlo di sesso ma di afferrarmi e buttarmi sul letto come fossi un pupazzo) e mi ha gridato stronza,troia torna come eri prima!
> Al che io ho risposto no mi dispiace non tonrerò mai più come ero prima.Quindi lunedì se ne dev'essere fatto una ragione e invece di tempestarmi di tel come nei giorni scorsi mi ha chiamato solo una volta in uff e poi il pomeriggio mi ha chiesto sep otevamo vederci mentre i figli erano al nuoto per un aperitivo dove ha deciso "civilmente" come comportarci. Non dice più che mi ama ma che mi vuol bene da ieri.
> Ergo sta cambiando in lui il sentimento forte che provava per me (se mi amavi come facevi a tradirmi...non lo capirò mai giuro) e quindi sembra diventato consapevole del fatto che io sono intenzionata a lasciarlo sul serio. Io gli avevo chiesto tempo di separarci per un po' e non lo accettava, gridava che io dovevo stare a casa e pure lui non se ne andava, ora no sta cambiando metodo.


Fammi capire prima ha tentato di tenersi buoni a con le moine e poi constatato che non sei una sciocca e neppure credulona ti ha prima insultato e poi sta cercando di dare una linea guida su come comportarvi da ora in poi ? Mah cambiamenti repentini così li trovo sempre strani


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il neretto è presto detto.
> 
> Madeleine ha deciso di andare a Cape d'Adge e guardare film di Di Caprio in spiaggia usando un determinata parte anatomica di Oscuro come antenna parabolica per la televisione.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il neretto è presto detto.
> 
> Madeleine ha deciso di andare a Cape d'Adge e guardare film di Di Caprio in spiaggia usando un determinata parte anatomica di Oscuro come antenna parabolica per la televisione.


:mrgreen::mrgreen: ammazza oscuro!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: ammazza oscuro!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Si prende anche Sky e Mediaset Premium!!!

AGGRATISSE!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non la vedo mai così. Gli schiaffi vanno bene solo sul culo e se graditi. Altrimenti, mani in tasca.


Bravo !!!:up:Me piase!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si prende anche Sky e Mediaset Premium!!!
> 
> AGGRATISSE!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Azz ...OSCUROOOOOOOOO!!!!!:carneval: ma ndo sta ?!


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte che a me il Micione sta molto simpatico (non essendo sua moglie:mrgreen e che ad es. anche Stermy (non essendo sua moglie 2:mrgreen, quindi se c'è una che non vorrebbe mai messe al bando quella sono proprio io, comunque secondo me il fatto che tu conosca Lothar c'entra eccome, almeno a me è successo col Conte, col quale ho scambiato 4 chiacchiere al bar e che è una persona serena e tranquilla (non essendo sua moglie 3:mrgreen, niente di più, niente di meno, quindi quando ciclicamente lo sia accusa delle peggio cose del mondo, se permetti a me stride un po' con la realtà che ho visto io
> 
> ma forse non mi so spiegare:singleeye:


si ma ti pare normale? farsi andare bene qualcuno perché le cose che fa o dice non sono rivolte a te? e se fosse veramente tuo marito? non credo che potresti dire che simpaticone il mio marito micione. E' assolutamente fastidioso questo atteggiamento che va tutto bene (anzi addirittura da riderci sopra) ma solo se non ti tocca personalmente. come minimo è superficialità. ma nella sua accezione negativa eh? se capitasse qualcosa a te farebbe piacere se qualcuno ti dicesse che siccome è successo a te chi se ne fotte, anzi va benissimo...:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

:rotfl:





miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche ti amo. ovviamente.
> che domande....
> cmq potresti almeno apprezzare la costanza e l impegno che ci metto....almeno quello...


:rotfl::rotfl:Scaciottina sei paraculissima :rotfl:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> perdonami miss, ma come veniva detto da un'altra parte
> ognuno ha la propria esperienza
> e se l'esperienza di lothar è quella e la esprime senza offendere
> per me è liberissimo di esprimerla, come gli altri sono liberissimi di criticarlo
> ...


ma in effetti le donne sono tutte delle puttane. basta che gli presenti un cazzo in tiro e ci si fiondano sopra come delle api sul miele


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> si ma ti pare normale? farsi andare bene qualcuno perché le cose che fa o dice non sono rivolte a te? e se fosse veramente tuo marito? non credo che potresti dire che simpaticone il mio marito micione. E' assolutamente fastidioso questo atteggiamento che va tutto bene (anzi addirittura da riderci sopra) ma solo se non ti tocca personalmente. come minimo è superficialità. ma nella sua accezione negativa eh? se capitasse qualcosa a te farebbe piacere se qualcuno ti dicesse che siccome è successo a te chi se ne fotte, anzi va benissimo...:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:



mi pare normalissimo perchè è il loro punto di vista, non quello delle loro mogli (che ho messo solo per scherzare)
qua mica vengono le loro mogli a raccontarci le nefandezze dei mariti...e allora secondo il tuo ragionamento non si dovrebbe interloquire con chi conduce una vita non perfettamente simile alla nostra?? sono automaticamente insopportabili??
e siamo superficiali per forza, secondo me, perchè quando qualche utente racconta della sua vita mica abbiamo un riscontro nella realtà, o un'altra versione...
poi sinceramente non vedo cosa c'entri chiedere sempre se capitasse a me...bè, che ti devo dire, se capitasse a me ci penserò, che altro potrei/dovrei fare?
o preferisci la Chiara che a quanto pare ha una lista di utenti che non le piacciono lunga un chilometro?
...di cui mi onoro di essere in cima:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi pare normalissimo perchè è il loro punto di vista, non quello delle loro mogli (che ho messo solo per scherzare)
> qua mica vengono le loro mogli a raccontarci le nefandezze dei mariti...e allora secondo il tuo ragionamento non si dovrebbe interloquire con chi conduce una vita non perfettamente simile alla nostra?? sono automaticamente insopportabili??
> e siamo superficiali per forza, secondo me, perchè quando qualche utente racconta della sua vita mica abbiamo un riscontro nella realtà, o un'altra versione...
> poi sinceramente non vedo cosa c'entri chiedere sempre se capitasse a me...bè, che ti devo dire, se capitasse a me ci penserò, che altro potrei/dovrei fare?
> ...


hai rigirato la frittata benissimo ma non hai argomentato. benissimo. prendo atto che se arriva un pedofilo e ti racconta la sua esperienza sarai graditissima di mettertici a scherzare. e non venirmi a dire che sono cose diverse perché così non è. moralmente è la stessa cosa. il pedofilo fa peggio ma il meccanismo è lo stesso.
ah..e mi aspetto che tu ci esca anche a bere qualcosa con il pedofilo se capita dalle tue parti, tanto il figlio/a non è  tua/o e magari il pedofilo è pure un buontempone.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

ah e tranquilla che di chiara non sei l'unica in cima alla lista. ci sono vari ex-aequo


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sì che lo sa gli racconto tutto. Un papà a scuola che mi contatta per vederci in pausa pranzo con un sms e io che non gli rispondo, un altro con cui parlo di film e che si offre di scaricarli per i bambini...insomma una vita sociale nel cortile di scuola e nient'altro sempre tutta riferita puntualmente all'infame.
> in ufficio vivo in stanza e raramente vado al bar.


Ma dei tuoi spazi dove sentirti libera senza responsabilità familiari e lavorative , Te lo sei mai creata ?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> hai rigirato la frittata benissimo ma non hai argomentato. benissimo. prendo atto che se arriva un pedofilo e ti racconta la sua esperienza sarai graditissima di mettertici a scherzare. e non venirmi a dire che sono cose diverse perché così non è. moralmente è la stessa cosa. il pedofilo fa peggio ma il meccanismo è lo stesso.
> ah..e mi aspetto che tu ci esca anche a bere qualcosa con il pedofilo se capita dalle tue parti, tanto il figlio/a non è  tua/o e magari il pedofilo è pure un buontempone.


Allora dimmi...il mio amicone oggi e'stato con la ''fidanzata'',domani con l'''amante''....messe assieme non fanno i suoi anni...che faresti'????impiccagione????perche'se mi paragoni ad un pedofilo....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:Scaciottina sei paraculissima :rotfl:


No. È assurdo ci sono uomini che ammazzerebbero un capriolo per un amore come il mio...saro sincera fiammetta mia. Non ce la faccio piu. È cosi assurdo.....
Eppure io potevo dargli tutto...
Cosa pensi gli possa dare free? 

Non so...sono un po abolita


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto mi piacerebbe girare nudo...ma non posso....avrei subito l'attenzione degli astanti,e l'invidia dei maschi presenti,quanto vorrei una vita normale...


Vai a trovare Danny e la moglie a Saint Tropez:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora dimmi...il mio amicone oggi e'stato con la ''fidanzata'',domani con l'''amante''....messe assieme non fanno i suoi anni...che faresti'????impiccagione????perche'se mi paragoni ad un pedofilo....


sei leggermente meglio...ma solo leggermente.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> hai rigirato la frittata benissimo ma non hai argomentato. benissimo. prendo atto che se arriva un pedofilo e ti racconta la sua esperienza sarai graditissima di mettertici a scherzare. e non venirmi a dire che sono cose diverse perché così non è. moralmente è la stessa cosa. il pedofilo fa peggio ma il meccanismo è lo stesso.
> ah..e mi aspetto che tu ci esca anche a bere qualcosa con il pedofilo se capita dalle tue parti, tanto il figlio/a non è  tua/o e magari il pedofilo è pure un buontempone.


Io riesco a scherzare (sul forum, poi nella realtà non saprei eh) con Lothar e a scambiare battute con lui (non sui suoi tradimenti o le sue idee sui gay, che non condivido assolutamente), un pedofilo mi farebbe schifo anche solo salutarlo.
Capisco che il meccanismo sia lo stesso, ma le relazioni non sono fatte solo di meccanismi, ma anche di contenuti che valutiamo di volta in volta.
Obiettivamente l'esempio non è adeguato.
Un esempio?
I meccanismi delle bugie, ad esempio, sono gli stessi ma un conto è raccontare una piccola balla, un conto è distorcere completamente la realtá. Così il peso che diamo è diverso, a seconda della gravità della bugia raccontata.
Anche i contenuti hanno un valore, e spesso condizionano i meccanismi.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma in effetti le donne sono tutte delle puttane. basta che gli presenti un cazzo in tiro e ci si fiondano sopra come delle api sul miele


PROVA ...prova ...stai facendo una prova per vedere l'effetto ?!


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> hai rigirato la frittata benissimo ma non hai argomentato. benissimo. prendo atto che se arriva un pedofilo e ti racconta la sua esperienza sarai graditissima di mettertici a scherzare. e non venirmi a dire che sono cose diverse perché così non è. moralmente è la stessa cosa. il pedofilo fa peggio ma il meccanismo è lo stesso.
> ah..e mi aspetto che tu ci esca anche a bere qualcosa con il pedofilo se capita dalle tue parti, tanto il figlio/a non è  tua/o e magari il pedofilo è pure un buontempone.



scusa siamo su un sito che si chiama tradimento e mi dovrei scandalizzare/indignare se si parla di amanti??

moralmente (e anche legalmente) l'adulterio e la pedofilia stanno su pianeti diversi, non capisco nemmeno che vuoi dire


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> No. È assurdo ci sono uomini che ammazzerebbero un capriolo per un amore come il mio...saro sincera fiammetta mia. Non ce la faccio piu. È cosi assurdo.....
> Eppure io potevo dargli tutto...
> Cosa pensi gli possa dare free?
> 
> Non so...sono un po abolita


Ma son certa che nel suo profondo ti ama solo che sta lottando contro la sua natura da orso bruno della Marsica ... Sei giovine saprai addomesticarlo :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> PROVA ...prova ...stai facendo una prova per vedere l'effetto ?!


Penso stesse ironizzando sul Lothar-pensiero


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ah e tranquilla che di chiara non sei l'unica in cima alla lista. ci sono vari ex-aequo



sì ho notato
io invece non ho liste nere e infatti trovo piacevole stare qui


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io riesco a scherzare (sul forum, poi nella realtà non saprei eh) con Lothar e a scambiare battute con lui (non sui suoi tradimenti o le sue idee sui gay, che non condivido assolutamente), un pedofilo mi farebbe schifo anche solo salutarlo.
> Capisco che il meccanismo sia lo stesso, ma le relazioni non sono fatte solo di meccanismi, ma anche di contenuti che valutiamo di volta in volta.
> Obiettivamente l'esempio non è adeguato.
> Un esempio?
> ...


A ME FA SCHIFO ANCHE SALUTARE LOTHAR E SE FOSSI UNA DONNA NON VORREI MANCO AVERCELO COME VICINO DI CASA (SE SAPESSI QUELLO CHE E' IN REALTA' E COSA PENSA)


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Penso stesse ironizzando sul Lothar-pensiero


Appunto


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Meno male che lei lavora.
> 
> I figli non sono solo suoi.
> 
> ...



Mi sta benissimo, ma vorrei capire cosa c'è di sbagliato oltre al rosso ricevuto. Pitta rosso ok.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sei leggermente meglio...ma solo leggermente.



grazie fratello Alce....ma sai sto x peccare, gli ho chiesto un giro di prova.,,con la Goretti sua amante:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì ho notato
> io invece non ho liste nere e infatti trovo piacevole stare qui


anche io. e con alcuni traditori/trici ho avuto anche rapporti distesissimi. ma non hanno l'atteggiamento schifoso che ha lui e i suoi comportamenti. a me fanno schifo quel tipo di persone nella vita non vedo come debbano andarmi bene qui. ma capisco che se non è tuo marito o il marito di tua sorella, o il padre dei tuoi figli va tutto benissimo.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie fratello Alce....ma sai sto x peccare, gli ho chiesto un giro di prova.,,con la Goretti sua amante:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io mi chiamo alex. e sei pregato di chiamarmi isolo in quel modo. tranquillo che se nella realtà la Goretti ti conoscesse ti schiferebbe anche lei al solo pensiero di stare intimamente con te. e non continuare a dire che stai per peccare come se io dovessi essere invidioso. a me fai pena. ma non una pena per la quale provo empatia.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> anche io. e con *alcuni traditori/trici* ho avuto anche rapporti distesissimi. ma non hanno l'atteggiamento schifoso che ha lui e i suoi comportamenti. a me fanno schifo quel tipo di persone nella vita non vedo come debbano andarmi bene qui. ma capisco che se non è tuo marito o il marito di tua sorella, o il padre dei tuoi figli va tutto benissimo.


tipo?


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> tipo?


ma tipo cosa? vuoi i nomi/nick?


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma tipo cosa? vuoi i nomi/nick?



come vuoi, pensavo e non mi vengono in mente, ma sono un po' distratta

comunque caro alex io anche nella vita reale sono abituata per una serie di motivi che non ti sto a spiegare a non avere pregiudizi e a intrattenere semplici rapporti educati anche con esseri non proprio limpidi, difficilmente giro la faccia e se succede è solo per motivi PERSONALI...non dico che sia giusto, ma figurati com'è per me qui...


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> A ME FA SCHIFO ANCHE SALUTARE LOTHAR E SE FOSSI UNA DONNA NON VORREI MANCO AVERCELO COME VICINO DI CASA (SE SAPESSI QUELLO CHE E' IN REALTA' E COSA PENSA)



Mi sembra un esagerazione.

Ci sono casi ben peggiori, sembra sia tutto vero quello che lui ci racconta, di persone che sembrano perbene, vedi Marrazzo.

Avevo un capo decenni fa serissimo, eppure i miei colleghi mi raccontavano di certi suo vizietti con ragazzine, a cui io non credevo assolutamente.

Stimato professore, dirigente, una mente eccelsa.

Invece avevano ragione i colleghi.

L'ho sperimentato qualche anno dopo, quando non era più il mio capo, incontrandolo in un altro ufficio, AIUTTTTTTTTOOOOOOO!

Eppure come non ci credevo io non ci crederebbe neppure la moglie del suo vizietto, non si tratta di corteggiare, quello è normale,  proprio di saltare addosso all'improvviso e di prepotenza.

Praticamente vendeva voti alti alle sue allieve alle serali. Con le colleghe giovani, purchè non lavorassero con lui, ci provava.

Quindi a nostra insaputa stimiamo anche persone che dovremmo come minimo deplorare.

A quei tempi non c'era internet, avrebbe sicuramente adescato ovunque.

Secondo me Lothar esagera nei racconti per provocare, io credo vada ridimensionato al 50% se non di più.

Gli piace provocare.

Il mio ex capo serio studioso al di sopra di ogni sospetto era un individuo ben peggiore, eppure lo stimavano tutti.

Lothar non salta addosso a chi non ci sta, almeno spero. Se è vero il suo stile di vita mi dispiace per la moglie.

Senza questi strumenti sarebbe solo un seriale.





i


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> come vuoi, pensavo e non mi vengono in mente, ma sono un po' distratta
> 
> comunque caro alex io anche nella vita reale sono abituata per una serie di motivi che non ti sto a spiegare a non avere pregiudizi e a intrattenere semplici rapporti educati anche con essere non proprio limpidi, difficilmente giro la faccia e se succede è solo per motivi PERSONALI...non dico che sia giusto, ma figurati com'è per me qui...


benissimo. che non si critichi però chi da le giuste parole ai fatti. e per me lothar è un uomo di merda (come marito ovviamente), per te è un simpaticone.va benissimo. comunque non vorrei offenderti il tuo atteggiamento si chiama egoismo. cioè pensare solo a sé stessi e alla propria sensibilità fino a che non viene toccato il personale appunto. io penso solo alla moglie di lothar se leggesse quello che scrive e cosa penserebbe di te che lo trovi pure un simpaticone. a te frega zero a quanto posso capire. a me dispiacerebbe.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi sembra un esagerazione.
> 
> Ci sono casi ben peggiori, sembra sia tutto vero quello che lui ci racconta, di persone che sembrano perbene, vedi Marrazzo.
> 
> ...


essi'..giochiamo al ribasso?
è evidente che un pedofilo è peggio di lothar, è evidente che un assassino è peggio di un pedofilo. è evidente che un genocida è peggio di un assassino...scendiamo sempre più in basso. me cojons....


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi sembra un esagerazione.
> 
> Ci sono casi ben peggiori, sembra sia tutto vero quello che lui ci racconta, di persone che sembrano perbene, vedi Marrazzo.
> 
> ...


ah...e mi pare ovvio che esagerare non è solo una peculiarità di lothar


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> benissimo. che non si critichi però chi da le giuste parole ai fatti. e per me lothar è un uomo di merda (come marito ovviamente), per te è un simpaticone.va benissimo. comunque non vorrei offenderti il tuo atteggiamento si chiama egoismo. cioè pensare solo a sé stessi e alla propria sensibilità fino a che non viene toccato il personale appunto. io penso solo alla moglie di lothar se leggesse quello che scrive e cosa penserebbe di te che lo trovi pure un simpaticone. a te frega zero a quanto posso capire. a me dispiacerebbe.



invece io trovo le tue parole molto invasive della vita privata di 2 persone che non conosci nemmeno, posto che secondo me è la moglie che dovrebbe dire com'è suo marito, e non altri
diciamo che nella realtà anch'io valuto le persone, qua invece non mi sento di farlo e rimane tutto come sospeso


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sei leggermente meglio...ma solo leggermente.


dai, non è nemmeno paragonabile... per me il tradimento è una cosa alquanto riprovevole, la pedofilia oltre ad essere un reato gravissimo è un abominio. Mo' non conosco le gesta di lothar, ma come paragone non c'entra proprio.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece io trovo le tue parole molto invasive della vita privata di 2 persone che non conosci nemmeno, posto che secondo me è la moglie che dovrebbe dire com'è suo marito, e non altri
> diciamo che nelle realtà anch'io valuto le persone, qua invece non mi sento di farlo e rimane tutto come sospeso


ok. se fossi la moglie di lothar io penserei che è un marito di merda. tu sospendi. io no.
e io valuto in base a quello che qui si scrive. se poi lothar fosse un buontempone fedelissimo sarei felice di rimangiarmi quello che penso di lui e quelli come lui. che poi la cosa più fastidiosa per me non è il fatto che cornifichi la moglie con giovani donne consenzienti (che pure lo è) è il racconto disgustoso (per me) che ne fa.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai, non è nemmeno paragonabile... per me il tradimento è una cosa alquanto riprovevole, la pedofilia oltre ad essere un reato gravissimo è un abominio. Mo' non conosco le gesta di lothar, ma come paragone non c'entra proprio.


pare ovvio. ma il meccanismo per me è lo stesso.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

però un'opinione uno se la fa ... è inevitabile. 
La parola ha un suo peso, un suo significato ...
e svela il pensiero, porsi dell'altra persona ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma anch'io non sapevo di quella spiaggia a Varigotti


Veramente lo sapevo anch'io.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> pare ovvio. ma il meccanismo per me è lo stesso.


beh oddio tanto ovvio non pareva visto che hai detto che è solo un pelo meglio... però mi piacerebbe capire perchè vedi lo stesso meccanismo nelle due cose.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

comunque una cosa volevo dimostrare. io esagero mentre lothar è un buontempone


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh oddio tanto ovvio non pareva visto che hai detto che è solo un pelo meglio... però mi piacerebbe capire perchè vedi lo stesso meccanismo nelle due cose.


assoluto utilizzo senza nessuna remora di un'altra persona. ovvio che la scelta fa la differenza. mica lothar le violenta. detto questo il racconto che ne fa ha un meccanismo privo di empatia, di mero utilizzo per il proprio piacere


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> comunque una cosa volevo dimostrare. io esagero mentre lothar è un buontempone


ahahahahah ma cosa combina questo lother? Lo vedo spesso citato ad esempio


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah ma cosa combina questo lother? Lo vedo spesso citato ad esempio


leggiti un po' le sparate che fa..due frasette ogni tanto per farci sapere quante giovani donne troie (le apostrofa in quel modo) si scopano lui e il suo amico. ovviamente innamoratissimo e rispettosissimo della moglie. padre e marito esemplare. me cojoni...ma è un simpaticone:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

ah e dimenticavo tu (impersonale) uomo che non ti comporti come lui sei un nongoduto invornito (leggasi idiota represso). cioè si permette pure LUI di giudicare gli altri. cosa non secondaria


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> assoluto utilizzo senza nessuna remora di un'altra persona. ovvio che la scelta fa la differenza. mica lothar le violenta. detto questo il racconto che ne fa ha un meccanismo privo di empatia, di mero utilizzo per il proprio piacere


ok, dovrò leggere qualche suo racconto allora... ora sono curioso! Chiaramente se sono maggiorenni e spero in grado di intendere e volere, c'è un mondo di differenza.


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> essi'..giochiamo al ribasso?
> è evidente che un pedofilo è peggio di lothar, è evidente che un assassino è peggio di un pedofilo. è evidente che un genocida è peggio di un assassino...scendiamo sempre più in basso. me cojons....



Non è questione di scendere in basso, è che se analizzassimo bene ed a fondo tante persone che ci circondano, aiutoooo!

Quando tu, inteso come persone qualunque, sei corretto tendi a pensare sempre che lo siano tutti o quasi, poi man mano che vivi e fai esperienze e senti racconti di tante persone, peggio ancora vivi certe esperienze, capisci che la percentuale di persone 'sopra e righe'  sono molte, ovvio che per chi conduce una vita normale, è fedele, corretto, sono sistemi di vita da condannare.

Però qui siamo in un forum, magari sbaglio io, ma ho sempre dato poco spazio ai suoi racconti prendendoli sempre con le pinze.

Seriamente, come fa un uomo quasi sessantenne a cambiare centinaia di donne ed a non stancarsi fino alla nausea?

Con una bella moglie della quale si dichiara innamorato e soddisfatto sessualmente inoltre.

Figurati se proprio io posso condividere le sue storielle, fedele per oltre 35 anni e in crisi per un anno prima di decidermi a cedere ad uno che mi piaceva e molto e non cercato assolutamente.

Mi rendo solo conto, anche da molti stili di vita letti qui, che ci sono tanti altri stili di vita raccontati  qui come niente fosse che mi hanno lasciata molto molto più sorpresa.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok, dovrò leggere qualche suo racconto allora... ora sono curioso! Chiaramente se sono maggiorenni e spero in grado di intendere e volere, c'è un mondo di differenza.


ma certo. ho esagerato apposta. perché lui esagera ed è considerato un buontempone: tu (io ) che esagero magari un moralista. vedi tu


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che son vergognosissima anche io...
> Mi è capitato però a Ibiza di trovarmi in un posto dove tutti pigliavano il sole nudi...ci sono arrivata nuotando!
> Ero con una mia amica e abbiamo detto "ma sììììììì, siamo in vacanza che ce frega!!"
> Via il costume e ci siamo fatte una mezz'oretta di acqua lì...
> ...


Per me è uguale. L'ho tolto un paio di volte ma era uguale, per me.
Un costume non è una corazza.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ah e dimenticavo tu (impersonale) uomo che non ti comporti come lui sei un nongoduto invornito (leggasi idiota represso). cioè si permette pure LUI di giudicare gli altri. cosa non secondaria


ellamadonnaaaaa.... :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah ma cosa combina questo lother? Lo vedo spesso citato ad esempio



Meglio non approfondire.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non è questione di scendere in basso, è che se analizzassimo bene ed a fondo tante persone che ci circondano, aiutoooo!
> 
> Quando tu, inteso come persone qualunque, sei corretto tendi a pensare sempre che lo siano tutti o quasi, poi man mano che vivi e fai esperienze e senti racconti di tante persone, peggio ancora vivi certe esperienze, capisci che la percentuale di persone 'sopra e righe'  sono molte, ovvio che per chi conduce una vita normale, è fedele, corretto, sono sistemi di vita da condannare.
> 
> ...


basta fare il ginecologo :singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> basta fare il ginecologo :singleeye:



Ecco, Lothar ha sbagliato lavoro, doveva fare il ginecologo!

Ma pure molti altri, cosi un pò di nausea avrebbe fatto rivalutare la moglie a tutti. Almeno non te lo chiede tutte le sere.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

Ma lui, non ha per nulla tutte queste donne. 
Ogni tanto una. Ma a volte passano anche mesi. 
Tutto fumo e niente arrosto ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi sta benissimo, ma vorrei capire cosa c'è di sbagliato oltre al rosso ricevuto. Pitta rosso ok.


Non porti di questi problemi. Non te lo diranno mai. Prendi il verde


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ma lui, non ha per nulla tutte queste donne.
> Ogni tanto una. Ma a volte passano anche mesi.
> ...


sto frugando il forum in cerca di suoi racconti ma non ne trovo... aiutatemi, datemi qualche link 
Mi sto avvicinando ai cinquanta e sono terribilmente sotto media... :unhappy:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non è questione di scendere in basso, è che se analizzassimo bene ed a fondo tante persone che ci circondano, aiutoooo!
> 
> Quando tu, inteso come persone qualunque, sei corretto tendi a pensare sempre che lo siano tutti o quasi, poi man mano che vivi e fai esperienze e senti racconti di tante persone, peggio ancora vivi certe esperienze, capisci che la percentuale di persone 'sopra e righe'  sono molte, ovvio che per chi conduce una vita normale, è fedele, corretto, sono sistemi di vita da condannare.
> 
> ...


ma infatti...aiutooooooooo
non mi importa se sono vere o no. se sono vere il mio pensiero è quello. se sono false ancora peggio


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ellamadonnaaaaa.... :mrgreen:


che ci scommetti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non porti di questi problemi. Non te lo diranno mai. Prendi il verde


ma in pratica i rossi cosa comportano?


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> che ci scommetti? :mrgreen:


mi fido :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma in pratica i rossi cosa comportano?


nulla. sono per i frustrati anche se ufficialmente servirebbero per automoderare il forum. vatti a leggere il regolamento e non rompere i cojones:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sto frugando il forum in cerca di suoi racconti ma non ne trovo... aiutatemi, datemi qualche link
> Mi sto avvicinando ai cinquanta e sono terribilmente sotto media... :unhappy:


ma lui mica racconta. entra nei thread e dice due frasi e poi se ne va. perché ha tanta figa giovane e non ha tempo per stare qui come noi uomini repressi e sfigati:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sto frugando il forum in cerca di suoi racconti ma non ne trovo... aiutatemi, datemi qualche link
> Mi sto avvicinando ai cinquanta e sono terribilmente sotto media... :unhappy:



Ciao

Impresa ardua. Lui scrive più che altro due tre righe, 
cioè uno o due post, e poi sparisce. 
Stile questo sotto. Si racconta così. 



lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai Conte qualche sera fa',ero con amicone ultra diavolo,pensa ha 58 anni e amante di 20(che presto mi presentera')e ragionavamo su quanto sono fessi gli uomini,che pagano.La citta' e'piena di troie gratis...perche'pagare amico Conte????????????




sienne


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non porti di questi problemi. Non te lo diranno mai. Prendi il verde



MENEFARO' una ragione. Ma sarebbe sempre utile spiegare.

Piuttosto dovrei decidere cosa preparare per la cena.  Sono invitata a festeggiare un compleanno dopo cena, quindi poco poco. Ho evaso la cena per non mangiare troppo.

Forse perchè ho scritto che lo registrerei quando è a casa?

Cavolo uno che alza le mani altrochè se cercherei  di tutelarmi ed avere le prove di quello che combina.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi sembra un esagerazione.
> 
> Ci sono casi ben peggiori, sembra sia tutto vero quello che lui ci racconta, di persone che sembrano perbene, vedi Marrazzo.
> 
> ...


Penso anch'io che si debba fare la tara su quello che racconta, neanche Richard Gere, se non fosse attore, collezionerebbe tanti successi, a meno che trentenni abbiano gravi problemi o siano casi disperati.
Non è quello che fa che è grave, è quello che dice.
E' un po' come certi spettacoli comici, sono solo battute ma chi ride di certe battute mi agghiaccia.
Ho sentito due frasi di una giovane comica settimana scorsa con doppi sensi di bassissimo livello che sono rimasta 
Era imbarazzante per lei.


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> nulla. sono per i frustrati anche se ufficialmente servirebbero per automoderare il forum. vatti a leggere il regolamento e non rompere i cojones:mrgreen:



Hai mangiato il peperoncino?

Mannaggia  Alex..................


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai mangiato il peperoncino?
> 
> Mannaggia  Alex..................


il piccante non mi piace:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi fido :mrgreen:


e fai bene:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> nulla. sono per i frustrati anche se ufficialmente servirebbero per automoderare il forum. *vatti a leggere il regolamento e non rompere i cojones*:mrgreen:


sei solo un pelo sopra genny 'a carogna :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Io concordo con disincantata.

Lo leggo volutamente provocatorio a volte. Certo non è il tipo d'uomo che vorrei come amico (ma dubito che apprezzerebbe la mia amicizia, gli farei dei pipponi così ad ogni sua battuta sulle donne, poveraccio!).
Ma leggerlo sul forum non mi sconvolge, ho letto di peggio qui sopra...da persone che si prendevano molto più sul serio purtroppo.
A me lui a volte fa persino tenerezza, racconta dei suoi appuntamenti come Pinocchio nel Paese dei balocchi


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Impresa ardua. Lui scrive più che altro due tre righe,
> cioè uno o due post, e poi sparisce.
> ...


una specie di haiku, insomma... :singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso anch'io che si debba fare la tara su quello che racconta, neanche Richard Gere, se non fosse attore, collezionerebbe tanti successi, a meno che trentenni abbiano gravi problemi o siano casi disperati.
> Non è quello che fa che è grave, è quello che dice.
> E' un po' come certi spettacoli comici, sono solo battute ma chi ride di certe battute mi agghiaccia.
> Ho sentito due frasi di una giovane comica settimana scorsa con doppi sensi di bassissimo livello che sono rimasta
> Era imbarazzante per lei.



Certo, quando si esprime con certi termini tiraschiaffi, ma il problema è che o fa di proposito, per tirarseli.

Sua moglie è una donna, come noi e come tutte quelle che vanno con lui.

Potrebbe essere stracornuto a sua insaputa, mai dire mai, ne ho esperienza.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma in pratica i rossi cosa comportano?


Bph se sono tanti tanti ti affossano un post o anche te come utente.
Tanti verdi aumentano la "reputazione" e il numero delle valutazioni che puoi dare.
Ho studiato ma non sono certa di aver capito.:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sei solo un pelo sopra genny 'a carogna :mrgreen:


ma che schifo!!!
paragonarmi ad un pelo però...e soprarttutto di Genny...
rileggiti bene quello che hai scritto :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> MENEFARO' una ragione. Ma sarebbe sempre utile spiegare.
> 
> Piuttosto dovrei decidere cosa preparare per la cena.  Sono invitata a festeggiare un compleanno dopo cena, quindi poco poco. Ho evaso la cena per non mangiare troppo.
> 
> ...


Anch'io.


----------



## Eratò (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sto frugando il forum in cerca di suoi racconti ma non ne trovo... aiutatemi, datemi qualche link
> Mi sto avvicinando ai cinquanta e sono terribilmente sotto media... :unhappy:


Se cerchi dei 3d aperti da Lothar non ne troverai.
Lui non si fa domande e neanche problemi in quanto sa già tutto
sulle donne, sul sesso, sui tradimenti:mrgreen:Ma voi credete veramente che 
la moglie di lui non ne sappia niente di cio che combina?


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Se cerchi dei 3d aperti da Lothar non ne troverai.
> Lui non si fa domande e neanche problemi in quanto sa già tutto
> sulle donne, sul sesso, sui tradimenti:mrgreen:Ma voi credete veramente che
> la moglie di lui non ne sappia niente di cio che combina?


Ciao

poco tempo fa, l'ha definita "la poveretta", 
perché aveva capito che non sospetta ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Se cerchi dei 3d aperti da Lothar non ne troverai.
> Lui non si fa domande e neanche problemi in quanto sa già tutto
> sulle donne, sul sesso, sui tradimenti:mrgreen:Ma voi credete veramente che
> la moglie di lui non ne sappia niente di cio che combina?



Io penso sia possibile lo ignori, sono bravi a fingere.

Poi peggio che nel mio caso e di Circe, di che stupirsi?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Se cerchi dei 3d aperti da Lothar non ne troverai.
> Lui non si fa domande e neanche problemi in quanto sa già tutto
> sulle donne, sul sesso, sui tradimenti:mrgreen:Ma voi credete veramente che
> la moglie di lui non ne sappia niente di cio che combina?




Ma Lothar comunque incarna Don Giovanni ancor più che il conte...
Avendo io visto la faccia della moglie quando le dicemmo che abbiamo fatto il militare assieme...
( non penso che se la sia bevuta)...
Secondo me la moglie si diverte un pasto a dargli la caccia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma il sommo non si fa beccare...
Perchè non è un invornito patacca...

Non si mette nei guai perchè non si innamora...

Non si mette nei guai perchè per lui le sue amanti sono il nulla...

E il ragionamento Lothariano è semplicissimo...

Conte che se non fossero troie me la darebbero?

Se tu chiedi a Lothar
Cosa pensi di una moglie che tradisce il marito?

Semplice, è una troia no?

Lui sa già tutto
quel che gli serve per vivere e stare bene...

Non ha certo bisogno di robe in più...

Ma ti pare?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2014)

*Dal Don Giovanni....*

V'han fra queste contadine,
Cameriere, cittadine,
V'han contesse, baronesse,
Marchesane, principesse.
E v'han donne d'ogni grado,
D'ogni forma, d'ogni età.

Nella bionda egli ha l'usanza
Di lodar la gentilezza,
Nella bruna la costanza,
Nella bianca la dolcezza.

Vuol d'inverno la grassotta,
Vuol d'estate la magrotta;
È la grande maestosa,
La piccina è ognor vezzosa.

Delle vecchie fa conquista
Pel piacer di porle in lista;
Sua passion predominante
È la giovin principiante.

Non si picca – se sia ricca,
Se sia brutta, se sia bella;
Purché porti la gonnella,
Voi sapete quel che fa.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma che schifo!!!
> paragonarmi ad un pelo però...e soprarttutto di Genny...
> rileggiti bene quello che hai scritto :mrgreen:


ops... :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2014)

Lothar...dai su vedete ci sono pure i sottotitoli in italiano...

[video=youtube;wHnhw-sHLCw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHnhw-sHLCw[/video]


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> V'han fra queste contadine,
> Cameriere, cittadine,
> V'han contesse, baronesse,
> Marchesane, principesse.
> ...


però raccontala tutta... il Don fa una fine di merda...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> però raccontala tutta... il Don fa una fine di merda...


NO.
Avrebbe fatto una fine di merda se si fosse pentito.
Una volta pentito avrebbe pagato per tutti i suoi misfatti.
Invece....

Ridabisce le sue ragioni fino alla fine!
Coerente fino alla fine!
Don Giovanni non è ipocrita!

[video=youtube;RzQMtnjiceY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzQMtnjiceY[/video]


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *NO.*
> *Avrebbe fatto una fine di merda se si fosse pentito.*
> *Una volta pentito avrebbe pagato per tutti i suoi misfatti.*
> Invece....
> ...


ah ecco... se si pentiva si salvava... invece finire all'inferno è il massimo 
Guarda che pentirsi di qualcosa non è mancanza di coerenza eh... prendere coscienza delle eventuali cazzate fatte, non è ipocrisia... e comunque la coerenza non è mica un valore in sè. Hitler fu sempre coerente.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

Ma è diventato il thread di Lothar ?


----------



## Fantastica (13 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma JB è un cazzaro a cui piace provocare...
> Noi da 20 anni portiamo i nostri soldi all'estero per le vacanze...
> E siamo in tantini... ma gli italiani si sa son fuuuuuurrbi.
> In Corsica abbiamo 4 km di spiaggia solo per il nostro campeggio... devi prenotare un anno prima se no non trovi praticamente posto.... e si va là. Abbiamo fatto qualche giorno a lido di Dante, due anni fa. Bella la spiaggia... ma al secondo giorno ci siamo trovati la Forestale che riprendeva con le telecamere chi si spogliava... e andava di multe.... tutto ste zelo manco fossimo pusher... anzi... i pusher da me non se li fila nessuno.... Eppure...
> ...


Noi andiamo a Rimigliano. Lì si sta tranquilli.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Avrebbe fatto una fine di merda se si fosse pentito.
> Una volta pentito avrebbe pagato per tutti i suoi misfatti.
> Invece....
> ...


Lothar un po' lo è dai, con la moglie almeno.

Comunque noto che ogni tanto qui sopra c'è qualche tema ricorrente. Questo è il periodo dell'ipocrita, è l'insulto primavera/estate 2014, va come il pane 

Sembra che tutti i traditori che arrivano qui e ci vomitano addosso tutte le loro interessantissime storie di corna siano dei veri supereroi che hanno il coraggio di mostrarsi per quello che sono, what you see is what you get... mentre gli altri (moralisti e ipocriti) si fingono integerrimi, ma in realtà se potessero farebbero le peggio cose, organizzerebbero orge sfrenate e ballerebbero nudi intorno a Satana.

Ora, con tutto il rispetto per il nostro Lothy (di cui ho già scritto), anima nera del forum, non è proprio così eh!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

Non mi sembra.

Io leggo solo storie di persone.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Lothar un po' lo è dai, con la moglie almeno.
> 
> Comunque noto che ogni tanto qui sopra c'è qualche tema ricorrente. Questo è il periodo dell'ipocrita, è l'insulto primavera/estate 2014, va come il pane
> 
> ...


mhhh... un sessantenne che si fa centinaia di donne me lo vedo più anima celestina... :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> no guarda che ha fatto dei film da giovanissimo in cui è bravissimo!
> In What's eating Gilbert Grape fa la parte di un ragazzino un po' ritardato, avrà avuto 17 anni
> In The Basketball Diaries fa il ragazzino tossico, e anche lì bravissimo
> In Total Eclipse fa la parte di Arthur Rimbaud, grande!
> E poi Romeo + Juliet di Baz Luhrman,


pure deep lì non è male


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece io trovo le tue parole molto invasive della vita privata di 2 persone che non conosci nemmeno, posto che secondo me è la moglie che dovrebbe dire com'è suo marito, e non altri
> diciamo che nella realtà anch'io valuto le persone, qua invece non mi sento di farlo e rimane tutto come sospeso


Questa dicotomia mondo reale, mondo virtuale però la capisco poco.

Facendo le dovute tare (perché il mondo virtuale premette di costruirsi anche un personaggio), dall'altra parte ci sono sempre delle persone, e, anche se non le incontrerai mai, ciò non le rende meno vere (sempre facendo la dovuta tara).
Se io dicessi, ad esempio, Vecchia Bagascia (E' SOLO UN ESEMPIO) a una forumista storica, che magari ha imparato a conoscermi tramite quello che scrivo e che non ho mai incontrato dal vivo, la offendo comunque, e magari le faccio anche male.

EDIT: Ti dirò, sento che invece nel virtuale le persone, proprio per il fatto che sono protette dall'anonimato, mostrino il loro lato più vero grazie all'assenza di filtri, ed è proprio nel virtuale che dobbiamo prestare attenzione a quello che dicono / fanno.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mhhh... un sessantenne *che si fa centinaia di donne *me lo vedo più anima celestina... :singleeye:


Seee, vabbè! Se farsi significa messaggiare, chattare e telefonare sperando in un incontro può essere


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

ma nessuno legge il conte? no perché io ci credo a quello che scrivono e non perché sono boccalone. cosa dice il conte? che per lothar le donne che si fa sono il nulla. adesso, saranno pure delle troie, ma se io fossi una donna e sentirei dire di un'altra donna che è considerata il nulla mentre lui che fa quello che fa un figo mi sentirei sminuita. non importa che siano donne facili. sono il nulla. e lo si dice con fierezza. e questo discorso è pericoloso. il nulla ragazzi. IL NULLA.
un misto di disprezzo, ipocrisia e egoismo che fa paura. queste persone che valori possono passare ai propri figli? nessuno. e questi figli troveranno donne che considereranno nulla. e viceversa. vorreste che vostra figlia/o trovasse qualcuno che la considera il nulla? beh, se la risposta è si vi (impersonale) meritate tutti i lothar di questo mondo. che siano veri o finti (cosa che io non credo)


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

senza parlare dell'indifferenza. che è forse pure peggio


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma nessuno legge il conte? no perché io ci credo a quello che scrivono e non perché sono boccalone. cosa dice il conte? che per lothar le donne che si fa sono il nulla. adesso, saranno pure delle troie, ma se io fossi una donna e *sentirei *dire di un'altra donna che è considerata il nulla mentre lui che fa quello che fa un figo mi sentirei sminuita. non importa che siano donne facili. sono il nulla. e lo si dice con fierezza. e questo discorso è pericoloso. il nulla ragazzi. IL NULLA.
> un misto di disprezzo, ipocrisia e egoismo che fa paura. queste persone che valori possono passare ai propri figli? nessuno. e questi figli troveranno donne che considereranno nulla. e viceversa. vorreste che vostra figlia/o trovasse qualcuno che la considera il nulla? beh, se la risposta è si vi (impersonale) meritate tutti i lothar di questo mondo. che siano veri o finti (cosa che io non credo)


Tu e il congiuntivo: un amore impossibile


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu e il congiuntivo: un amore impossibile


sei il mio congiuntivo


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> senza parlare dell'indifferenza. che è forse pure peggio


Ma che avatar hai messo? Cos'è? Perché? Dallo smartphone mi sembravi Minerva!


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma che avatar hai messo? Cos'è? Perché? Dallo smartphone mi sembravi Minerva!


E' un obbrobrio (murales):mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sei il mio congiuntivo


E per stasera abbiamo toccato le vette del romanticismo, posso andare a dormire felice


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sei il mio congiuntivo



E' meglio di una dichiarazione d'amore, Sole!


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> E' un obbrobrio (murales):mrgreen:


Ah!!!


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E per stasera abbiamo toccato le vette del romanticismo, posso andare a dormire felice


fattelo bastare per tutta l'estate. comunque non hai capito. sei il amore (impossibile)


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> fattelo bastare per tutta l'estate. comunque non hai capito. sei* il amore *(impossibile)


Pure con gli articoli te la cavi bene vedo 

Ma che maestra hai avuto? Da denuncia!

Comunque non ho capito se sono un amore o se sono impossibile!


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' meglio di una dichiarazione d'amore, Sole!


Che culo eh :singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Che culo eh :singleeye:



Hai incontrato il biscotto della fortuna.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Pure con gli articoli te la cavi bene vedo
> 
> Ma che maestra hai avuto? Da denuncia!
> 
> Comunque non ho capito se sono un amore o se sono impossibile!


uè ciccia tra il e amore ho scritto mio ma evidentemente l'ho inavvertitamente cancellato.
comunque la mia maestra Edda:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:era (è) in gambissima
tutte e due:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai incontrato il biscotto della fortuna.


Puoi ben dirlo


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Puoi ben dirlo



Lo penso davvero, sperando tu non abbia una vita segreta, non per me, per Sole, ma non credo visto il fervore con cui combatti certi atteggiamenti.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo penso davvero, sperando tu non abbia una vita segreta, non per me, per Sole, ma non credo visto il fervore con cui combatti certi atteggiamenti.


non ho mai tradito una donna. ma qualcuno potrebbe venirti a dire che sono un sepolcro imbiancato che lo dice ma poi alla prima occasione....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo penso davvero, sperando tu non abbia una vita segreta, non per me, *per Sole*, ma non credo visto il fervore con cui combatti certi atteggiamenti.


Grazie 
Comunque tranquilla che se scopro una vita segreta il congiuntivo non sarà l'unica cosa impossibile per lui... :carneval:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie
> Comunque tranquilla che se scopro una vita segreta il congiuntivo non sarà l'unica cosa impossibile per lui... :carneval:


minchia cherrrrridere:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sto frugando il forum in cerca di suoi racconti ma non ne trovo... aiutatemi, datemi qualche link
> Mi sto avvicinando ai cinquanta e sono terribilmente sotto media... :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: su su non ti preoccupare


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ecco... se si pentiva si salvava... invece finire all'inferno è il massimo
> *Guarda che pentirsi di qualcosa non è mancanza di coerenza eh*... *prendere coscienza delle eventuali cazzate fatte*, *non è ipocrisia*... e comunque la coerenza non è mica un valore in sè. Hitler fu sempre coerente.


Oh, me l'ero persa!

Ti amo ufficialmente! Lo so da quando abbiamo passato l'aspirapolvere in contemporanea, ma solo adesso me ne rendo conto davvero


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: su su non ti preoccupare


eh... la fai facile tu... il mio ego viaggia verso il centro della terra :sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mhhh... un sessantenne che si fa centinaia di donne me lo vedo più anima celestina... :singleeye:


Un sessantenne che si fa centinaia di donne  :mrgreen: Toh l'asino che vola :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh... la fai facile tu... il mio ego viaggia verso il centro della terra :sonar:


Ricorda che: chi più ne parla meno combina


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un sessantenne che si fa centinaia di donne  :mrgreen: Toh l'asino che vola :mrgreen:


non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ricorda che: chi più ne parla meno combina


vero, little flame...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure deep lì non è male



Minerva: non è DEEP ma DEPP! E non voglio più ripeterlo!

DEEP sono i DEEP PURPLE!

Lui è JOHNNY DEPP!


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Oh, me l'ero persa!
> 
> *Ti amo ufficialmente!* *Lo so da quando abbiamo passato l'aspirapolvere in contemporanea*, ma solo adesso me ne rendo conto davvero


e dopo questa confessione, vado a caricare il revolver prima che mi salti alla gola il tuo pard :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa dicotomia mondo reale, mondo virtuale però la capisco poco.
> 
> Facendo le dovute tare (perché il mondo virtuale premette di costruirsi anche un personaggio), dall'altra parte ci sono sempre delle persone, e, anche se non le incontrerai mai, ciò non le rende meno vere (sempre facendo la dovuta tara).
> Se io dicessi, ad esempio, Vecchia Bagascia (E' SOLO UN ESEMPIO) a una forumista storica, che magari ha imparato a conoscermi tramite quello che scrivo e che non ho mai incontrato dal vivo, la offendo comunque, e magari le faccio anche male.
> ...


Tuba sei una VECCHIA BAGASCIA!


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Minerva: non è DEEP ma DEPP! E non voglio più ripeterlo!
> 
> DEEP sono i DEEP PURPLE!
> 
> Lui è JOHNNY DEPP!



Minny ascolta solo musica classica, adora Bogart, legge Ovidio...
per lei Depp è solo un ragazzaccio.
e mica ha tutti i torti.
cosa vuoi che sia una piccola "e".


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Minerva: non è DEEP ma DEPP! E non voglio più ripeterlo!
> 
> DEEP sono i DEEP PURPLE!
> 
> Lui è JOHNNY DEPP!


pur di farmi torto quello sciagurato si è modificato il cognome , son così irritata


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma li mortacci...questo bel sito mi dice che devo darla un po' in giro (istigazione!!!), ma quototi e approvoti!
> E anzi, vesto le tue parole di verde!


 Mah sarò' snob ma non ho mai apprezzato la figa facile: the chase is better than the catch imho. E per di più noi maschi siamo strani: se ce la danno subito perdiamo stima.


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tuba sei una VECCHIA BAGASCIA!



ma no, dai.
ha solo 45 anni!!!!
e la pancera nel cassetto.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mah sarò' snob ma non ho mai apprezzato la figa facile: the chase is better than the catch imho. E per di più noi maschi siamo strani: se ce la danno subito perdiamo stima.


Mah, no.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mah sarò' snob ma non ho mai apprezzato la figa facile: the chase is better than the catch imho. *E per di più noi maschi siamo strani: se ce la danno subito perdiamo stima*.


E una volta che si perde stima che succede?


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> e dopo questa confessione, vado a caricare il revolver prima che mi salti alla gola il tuo pard :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mah sarò' snob ma non ho mai apprezzato la figa facile: the chase is better than the catch imho. E per di più noi maschi siamo strani: *se ce la danno subito perdiamo stima*.


ma anche no. io ho stima se me la danno


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E una volta che si perde stima che succede?


Si passa oltre: au revoir ....


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> e dopo questa confessione, vado a caricare il revolver prima che mi salti alla gola il tuo pard :mrgreen:


cazzo insultami ma non chiamarmi pard:mrgreen::mrgreen:
il mio nome è Pard, Leo Pard:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma anche no. io ho stima se me la danno


Anch'io ho stima se me lo danno


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma anche no. io ho stima se me la danno


Subito subito? Non credo


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.


Bravo, te la bruci


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si passa oltre: su revoir ....


Darla subito no. Dopo quanti giorni? Mesi? Anni? 
ps se la voglio dare lo faccio quando e se garba a me, la stima dipende da ben altro. My opinion.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io ho stima se me lo danno


[video=youtube;Kf_zoekWi9E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf_zoekWi9E[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pur di farmi torto quello sciagurato si è modificato il cognome , son così irritata


:carneval:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Subito subito? Non credo


Ma non credi cosa? pensi di sapere cosa penso o credo io meglio di me? :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tuba sei una VECCHIA BAGASCIA!


E da quando ? Che mi son  persa :singleeye::mexican:


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Subito subito? Non credo


Io gliel'ho data subito, anche prima di quanto immaginasse in realtà. Si stimava moltissimo quella sera


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma non credi cosa? pensi di sapere cosa penso o credo io meglio di me? :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


Ci mancherebbe. Come non detto


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma anche no. io ho stima se me la danno


posso dire che sono sempore stata  stimatissima


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma anche no. io ho stima se me la danno


potrebbero dartela anche perchè gli fai semplicemente pena.
le donne hanno lo spirito di crociressina, e se pensano di aver provocato, corrono subito ai ripari!!!
con una bella pompa, se proprio non gli va di farsi una scopata.
la stima di cui parla hellseven è certo molto narcisistica, direi borderline...
una comunque te la scopi, anche se non ti piace, specialmente se hai 20 anni e non te la devi certo sposare. dopo il discorso cambia, ma resta di fondo, che una scopata gratis, non te la neghi mai.
dipende poi quanto ti piace la patata.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mah sarò' snob ma non ho mai apprezzato la figa facile: the chase is better than the catch imho. E per di più noi maschi siamo strani: se ce la danno subito perdiamo stima.


e le cose migliori son quelle che costan  fatica...sempre


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso dire che sono sempore stata  stimatissima


Non l'avrei mai pensato


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io gliel'ho data subito, anche prima di quanto immaginasse in realtà. Si stimava moltissimo quella sera


nono io ho immaginato qualche ora prima di quando è successo. ma ha ragione hellseven. me l'hai data dopo 4 ore e quindi sto fingendo di stimarti e stare con te da due anni


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e le cose migliori son quelle che costan  fatica...sempre


Pare che siamo in minoranza amica mia. Pare


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso dire che sono sempore stata  stimatissima


non avevo dubbi


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> potrebbero dartela anche perchè gli fai semplicemente pena.
> le donne hanno lo spirito di crociressina, e se pensano di aver provocato, corrono subito ai ripari!!!
> con una bella pompa, se proprio non gli va di farsi una scopata.
> la stima di cui parla hellseven è certo molto narcisistica, direi borderline...
> ...


Una che non tii piace te la scopi da ragazzo. Poi mi pare una violenza verso se stessi


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

sempore?
son tubarao e perplesso che miboicottano.pure dip l'avevo scritto bene


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> potrebbero dartela anche perchè gli fai semplicemente pena.
> le donne hanno lo spirito di crociressina, e se pensano di aver provocato, corrono subito ai ripari!!!
> con una bella pompa, se proprio non gli va di farsi una scopata.
> la stima di cui parla hellseven è certo molto narcisistica, direi borderline...
> ...


Ma no dai, il sesso per pena no. Fai sesso perchè ti piace. Poi il grande amore può nascere anche dalla scopata di una notte (o giorno), perchè no? Sulla scopata gratis che non te la neghi mai avrei da ridire...


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bravo, te la bruci


per esperienza,
conosco quasi sessantenni, 
che hanno scopato quasi tutti i giorni...
sarà l'alito della morte vicina, che li attizza continuamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Pare che siamo in minoranza amica mia. Pare


Ho sempre amato le minoranze le maggioranze mi deprimono


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mah sarò' snob ma non ho mai apprezzato la figa facile: the chase is better than the catch imho. E per di più noi maschi siamo strani: se ce la danno subito perdiamo stima.


  si, mi sa che sei un po' snob...:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sempore?
> son tubarao e perplesso che miboicottano.pure dip l'avevo scritto bene


Ma come scrivi ? :singleeye:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per esperienza,
> conosco quasi sessantenni,
> che hanno scopato quasi tutti i giorni...
> sarà l'alito della morte vicina, che li attizza continuamente.


Discorso interessante . Apro thread ? Sesso come antidoto alla morte. Eyes wide shut docet


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> potrebbero dartela anche perchè gli fai semplicemente pena.
> le donne hanno lo spirito di crociressina, e se pensano di aver provocato, corrono subito ai ripari!!!
> con una bella pompa, se proprio non gli va di farsi una scopata.
> la stima di cui parla hellseven è certo molto narcisistica, direi borderline...
> ...


mah senti, forse a te sarà capitato che ti trombassero per pena. e mi spiace per te. ti garantisco che posso fare qualsiasi impressione, persino schifo, ma pena proprio no. 
la stima (per quanto riguarda me) di cui parla hellseven è una grandissima stronzata senza scomodare narciso o comportamenti al limite del patologico.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Una che non tii piace te la scopi da ragazzo. Poi mi pare una violenza verso se stessi


Beh ma che c'entra? Se una/uno non ti piace non te la/lo scopi la prima sera e nemmeno la millesima :mrgreen:
Parlavi di stima.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, mi sa che sei un po' snob...:carneval:


Mi sa che pure tu non ami vincere facile mi sa


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per esperienza,
> conosco quasi sessantenni,
> che hanno scopato quasi tutti i giorni...
> sarà l'alito della morte vicina, che li attizza continuamente.


si vabbe :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Una che non tii piace te la scopi da ragazzo. Poi mi pare una violenza verso se stessi


su questo ti quoto


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Darla subito no. Dopo quanti giorni? Mesi? Anni?
> ps se la voglio dare lo faccio quando e se garba a me, la stima dipende da ben altro. My opinion.


:up:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

ma quante seghe mentali. certo è che se esistono uomini che se gliela si dà la prima sera categorizzano le donne, il mondo non è che si evolverà per il meglio. Detto questo una relazione se dipende da quando si fa sesso la prima volta è triste, molto triste. Per me.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi sa che pure tu non ami vincere facile mi sa


vero... mi piace vincere quando ne vale la pena  Poi ora sono felicemente accoppiato e quando sono così divento fedele come un piccione :carneval:


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma quante seghe mentali. certo è che se esistono uomini che se gliela si dà la prima sera categorizzano le donne, *il mondo non è che si evolverà per il meglio*. Detto questo una relazione se dipende da quando si fa sesso la prima volta è triste, molto triste. Per me.


La solita ventata di positività e ottimismo


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Discorso interessante . *Apro thread ? *Sesso come antidoto alla morte. Eyes wide shut docet


No, per carità.


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Una che non tii piace te la scopi da ragazzo. Poi mi pare una violenza verso se stessi


ti proteggi troppo.
ma cosa significa, non ti piace?
becchi una cicciona, e solo dopo averci scopato, ti rendi conto, che non è cosi male.
non dirmi che sei quello, del rimorchio continuo...questa si, questa no...trovare la perfezione è impossibile.
potrebbe piacerti dal lato fisico e avere una voce stridula, 
potrebbe piacerti dal lato intellettuale e avere un naso come porta capuana.
il sesso è libero da sentimenti.
se di sesso vogliamo parlare.
se ti piace la "vaniglia" cerchi di scoprire tutti i gusti e le varianti della "vaniglia".
o ti fermi a quella mamma?


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> La solita ventata di positività e ottimismo


io sono al 2.0. altri ancora allo 0.5.  PER ME:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, per carità.


quoto. un altro thread di seghe mentali non ce la si può fare:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti proteggi troppo.
> ma cosa significa, non ti piace?
> becchi una cicciona, e solo dopo averci scopato, ti rendi conto, che non è cosi male.
> non dirmi che sei quello, del rimorchio continuo...questa si, questa no...trovare la perfezione è impossibile.
> ...


Ah ah ah non rimorchio dal 1996 credo


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si vabbe :mrgreen:


vabbè.
guarda che non parlo di me.
probabilmente tu avrai conosciuto sessantenni mosci e pigri... che ti devo dire.
mica è una statistica.

rifatti con i ventenni!!!!
quanti anni hai?


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti proteggi troppo.
> *ma cosa significa, non ti piace?*
> becchi una cicciona, e *solo dopo averci scopato, ti rendi conto, che non è cosi* *male*.
> non dirmi che sei quello, del rimorchio continuo...questa si, questa no...trovare la perfezione è impossibile.
> ...


Su questo condivido in pieno.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il sesso è libero da sentimenti.
> se di sesso vogliamo parlare.


Beh non esageriamo. Il sesso *coi *sentimenti è un'altra cosa. Forse è quello che intendeva per stima, se una si 'concede' presto perde di valore *sentimentalmente* ai suoi occhi. Non condivido però. Le mie storie più importanti sono nate da sesso subito. Storie, non conquiste.


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Discorso interessante . Apro thread ? Sesso come antidoto alla morte. Eyes wide shut docet




non potresti...sostenerlo.
sesso e morte,
 non ti competono.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti proteggi troppo.
> ma cosa significa, non ti piace?
> becchi una cicciona, e solo dopo averci scopato, ti rendi conto, che non è cosi male.
> non dirmi che sei quello, del rimorchio continuo...questa si, questa no...trovare la perfezione è impossibile.
> ...


io ho la voce da bimba piccola


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti proteggi troppo.
> ma cosa significa, non ti piace?
> becchi una cicciona, *e solo dopo averci scopato, ti rendi conto, che non è cosi male.*
> non dirmi che sei quello, del rimorchio continuo...questa si, questa no...trovare la perfezione è impossibile.
> ...


per arrivare ad avere un  rapporto sessuale occorre un'attrazione , non è che puoi "assaggiare" per poter capir


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non potresti...sostenerlo.
> sesso e morte,
> non ti competono.


Sesso forse e' vero ne faccio poco o niente. Ma morte come può non appartenere a me come a tutti?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vabbè.
> guarda che non parlo di me.
> probabilmente tu avrai conosciuto sessantenni mosci e pigri... che ti devo dire.
> mica è una statistica.
> ...


I ventenni sono troppo giovani, i sessantenni un po' troppo avanti ...fai te, ma ho capito che non parlavi di te :singleeye: appunto per questo a meno che tu non abbia sistematicamente assistito alle perfomances possono benissimo aver condito i loro racconti moltiplicando il numero :mrgreen:fini matematici :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti proteggi troppo.
> ma cosa significa, non ti piace?
> becchi una cicciona, e solo dopo averci scopato, ti rendi conto, che non è cosi male.
> non dirmi che sei quello, del rimorchio continuo...questa si, questa no...trovare la perfezione è impossibile.
> ...


ma questo vale da giovane, quando hai il testosterone millesimato come un franciacorta  si suppone che ad una certa età hai provato vaniglia e fragola con panna...


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per arrivare ad avere un  rapporto sessuale occorre un'attrazione , non è che puoi "assaggiare" per poter capir


dovresti saperlo che noi siamo diversi:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh non esageriamo. Il sesso *coi *sentimenti è un'altra cosa. Forse è quello che intendeva per stima, se una si 'concede' presto perde di valore *sentimentalmente* ai suoi occhi. Non condivido però. Le mie storie più importanti sono nate da sesso subito. Storie, non conquiste.


Le mie dall'innamoramento anche senza sesso. Pagato prezzi alti


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma questo vale da giovane, quando hai il testosterone millesimato come un franciacorta  si suppone che ad una certa età hai provato vaniglia e fragola con panna...


Caro mio, non si finisce mai d'imparare. Anzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Le mie dall'innamoramento anche senza sesso. Pagato prezzi alti


Adesso non ti offendere, o sì, ma mi fai una tale tenerezza che ti prenderei a badilate sul cranio.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Le mie dall'innamoramento anche senza sesso. Pagato prezzi alti


Senza sesso? Amori platonici? Ah no, innamoramento senza sesso, successo anche a me recentemente. Avrei preferito la scopata e tanti saluti. Prezzi alti sì.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Sesso forse e' vero ne faccio poco o niente*. Ma morte come può non appartenere a me come a tutti?


ci credo. vuoi aspettare un'epifania:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Caro mio, non si finisce mai d'imparare. Anzi.


esimio ispettore... su questo sono d'accordo... ma le possibili varianti col tempo tendono ad esaurirsi, e si finisce con l'apprezzare le poche certezze conquistate.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mah sarò' snob ma non ho mai apprezzato la figa facile: the chase is better than the catch imho. E per di più noi maschi siamo strani: se ce la danno subito perdiamo stima.


Ho già affrontato un discorso simile e non vorrei ripetermi...ma la stima in una persona non dipende dalla velocità in cui cala le braghe...
Quelli con cui ho aspettato mesi si sono rivelati fallimentari (anche se godo della loro stima eh).
Chi invece mi sta accanto da anni ha avuto il "piacere" di conoscermi carnalmente al primo appuntamento...tempo stimato di attesa 3 ore, sì e no...e credo mi stimasse e mi stimi anche oggi...


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per arrivare ad avere un  rapporto sessuale occorre un'attrazione , non è che puoi "assaggiare" per poter capir


Però è vero che a letto una persona la puoi vedere in modo più completo e quindi diverso.
Io posso essere attratta da una persona, ma dopo aver visto com'è a letto posso sentirla molto più vicina a me, al mio modo di essere e di vivere l'intimità. Posso coglierla nelle sue diverse sfumature. E poi la vedo nuda, senza vestiti, senza filtri, percepisco i suoi odori e i suoi umori... boh, mi sembra importante per stabilire se due adulti si piacciono davvero o no (parlo solo dal punto di vista dell'intesa fisica eh).


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Le mie dall'innamoramento anche senza sesso. Pagato prezzi alti


minchia...prima dici che sesso subito ti abbassa la stima e poi che non è andata bene con sesso fatto dopo tempo...ti suggerisce che forse c'entra una beneamata cippa il tempo che intercorre?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adesso non ti offendere, o sì, ma mi fai una tale tenerezza che ti prenderei a badilate sul cranio.


Uuhhuuuu ma se fosse per te avresti fatto una strage qua dentro ...virtualmente ovviamente, però per capire: quindi con la cassiera hai quagliato? io avevo capito che avevi sospirato preso da turpi pensieri lascivi senza compicciare  nulla ...sbagliato interpretazione?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho già affrontato un discorso simile e non vorrei ripetermi...ma la stima in una persona non dipende dalla velocità in cui cala le braghe...
> Quelli con cui ho aspettato mesi si sono rivelati fallimentari (anche se godo della loro stima eh).
> Chi invece mi sta accanto da anni ha avuto il "piacere" di conoscermi carnalmente al primo appuntamento...tempo stimato di attesa 3 ore, sì e no...e credo mi stimasse e mi stimi anche oggi...


Quotone.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uuhhuuuu ma se fosse per te avresti fatto una strage qua dentro ...virtualmente ovviamente, però per capire: quindi con la cassiera hai quagliato? io avevo capito che avevi sospirato preso da turpi pensieri lascivi senza compicciare  nulla ...sbagliato interpretazione?


Eh sì.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> minchia...prima dici che sesso subito ti abbassa la stima e poi che non è andata bene con sesso fatto dopo tempo...ti suggerisce che forse c'entra una beneamata cippa il tempo che intercorre?


Non capisco se non riesco ad esprimermi bene io, molto probabile. Me ne scuso


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho già affrontato un discorso simile e non vorrei ripetermi...ma la stima in una persona non dipende dalla velocità in cui cala le braghe...
> Quelli con cui ho aspettato mesi si sono rivelati fallimentari (anche se godo della loro stima eh).
> Chi invece mi sta accanto da anni ha avuto il "piacere" di conoscermi carnalmente al primo appuntamento...tempo stimato di attesa 3 ore, sì e no...e credo mi stimasse e mi stimi anche oggi...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Però è vero che a letto una persona la puoi vedere in modo più completo e quindi diverso.
> Io posso essere attratta da una persona, ma dopo aver visto com'è a letto posso sentirla molto più vicina a me, al mio modo di essere e di vivere l'intimità. Posso coglierla nelle sue diverse sfumature. E poi la vedo nuda, senza vestiti, senza filtri, percepisco i suoi odori e i suoi umori... boh, mi sembra importante per stabilire se due adulti si piacciono davvero o no (parlo solo dal punto di vista dell'intesa fisica eh).


ma non ci posso arrivare a letto se non mi coinvolge a 360 gradi, facciamo 990


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I ventenni sono troppo giovani, i sessantenni un po' troppo avanti ...fai te, ma ho capito che non parlavi di te :singleeye: appunto per questo a meno che tu non abbia sistematicamente assistito alle perfomances possono benissimo aver condito i loro racconti moltiplicando il numero :mrgreen:fini matematici :mrgreen:




parlavo di quello stronzo che si è scopato mai moglie,
 aveva all'epoca 55 anni... uno schioppo ai sessanta.

parlavo anche di quello che ha distrutto la famiglia del mio amico, 
una moglie, tre figli, lui 45 anni, 35 lei
...sessantanni pure lui.



parlavo certo per rancore, per rabbia,
 per parlare,
 solo per parlare.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Le mie dall'innamoramento anche senza sesso. Pagato prezzi alti


parli di innamoramenti non corrisposti?


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non capisco se non riesco ad esprimermi bene io, molto probabile. Me ne scuso


che lagna


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho già affrontato un discorso simile e non vorrei ripetermi...ma la stima in una persona non dipende dalla velocità in cui cala le braghe...
> Quelli con cui ho aspettato mesi si sono rivelati fallimentari (anche se godo della loro stima eh).
> Chi invece mi sta accanto da anni ha avuto il "piacere" di conoscermi carnalmente al primo appuntamento...tempo stimato di attesa 3 ore, sì e no...e credo mi stimasse e mi stimi anche oggi...


Abbiamo già fatto questo discorso io e te, me lo ricordo, e ribadisco che la pensiamo allo stesso modo.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ci posso arrivare a letto se non mi coinvolge a 360 gradi, facciamo 990


Ma và che ti bastano i canonici novanta, su. Madonna quanto te la tiri.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> parlavo di quello stronzo che si è scopato mai moglie,
> aveva all'epoca 55 anni... uno schioppo ai sessanta.
> 
> parlavo anche di quello che ha distrutto la famiglia del mio amico,
> ...


E tua moglie quanti anni aveva all'epoca?


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> parli di innamoramenti non corrisposti?


Parlo di pensare di potere amare una persona anche se non hai con lei feeling sessuale. Parlo della mia vita. Non ho segreti.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Parlo di pensare di potere amare una persona anche se non hai con lei feeling sessuale*. Parlo della mia vita. Non ho segreti.


Sì quello può essere, a quello ci credo. Ma ti basta? E poi cosa intendi per feeling sessuale?


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ci posso arrivare a letto se non mi coinvolge a 360 gradi, facciamo 990


E vabbè, no, io ci arrivo decisamente prima dei 360.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> parlavo di quello stronzo che si è scopato mai moglie,
> aveva all'epoca 55 anni... uno schioppo ai sessanta.
> 
> parlavo anche di quello che ha distrutto la famiglia del mio amico,
> ...


che lagna


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tua moglie quanti anni aveva all'epoca?


fatti i cazzi tuoi.

cambia se ti dico che aveva 20 anni?

oh, non ti incazzare con me...


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma và che ti bastano i canonici novanta, su. Madonna quanto te la tiri.


e ora sono anziana, pensa prima


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ora sono anziana, pensa prima


45?
una contorsionista:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Parlo di pensare di potere amare una persona anche se non hai con lei feeling sessuale. Parlo della mia vita. Non ho segreti.


ah ok... non conosco la tua storia. Hai amato senza passione, quindi... non so, non ho mai provato quest'esperienza. Mi sembra inconcepibile, francamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> fatti i cazzi tuoi.
> 
> cambia se ti dico che aveva 20 anni?
> 
> oh, non ti incazzare con me...


Se stai ancora così a distanza di così tanto tempo in effetti sì.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ecco... se si pentiva si salvava... invece finire all'inferno è il massimo
> Guarda che pentirsi di qualcosa non è mancanza di coerenza eh... prendere coscienza delle eventuali cazzate fatte, non è ipocrisia... e comunque la coerenza non è mica un valore in sè. Hitler fu sempre coerente.



ma sai come dire
troppo comodo pentirsi

quando si viene sgamati eh?

Don Giovanni invitò la statua a cena no?
E fece servire la cena.

La coerenza è come dire una caratteristica.
Solo che la si scambia per virtù.

Se io sono un evasore fiscale, per coerenza al mio status, non posso pagare tutte le tasse no?

Altrimenti che evasore sarei?

Lothar si proclama traditore, mica fa discorsi sulla fedeltà eh?


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok... non conosco la tua storia. Hai amato senza passione, quindi... non so, non ho mai provato quest'esperienza. Mi sembra inconcepibile, francamente.


Anche a me.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Parlo di pensare di potere amare una persona anche se non hai con lei feeling sessuale. Parlo della mia vita. Non ho segreti.


E pensi possa succedere di conoscere una persona con cui hai un gran feeling sessuale e poterla amare? Senza che questo feeling infici la presunta stima...


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> che lagna




certo, adesso che non c'è più quel bastardo di Stermy,
 a ricordarti la vita che hai fatto...
puoi permetterti pure queste licenze.
vai Alex, la vita ti sorride!!!!
complimenti, vivissimi.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche a me.


Per quello chiedevo lumi. Si può amare una persona e non desiderarla? Oppure si parla di problemi sessuali, ma quella è altra cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è diventato il thread di Lothar ?


No è quello delle spiagge nudiste.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma sai come dire
> troppo comodo pentirsi
> 
> quando si viene sgamati eh?
> ...


Infatti non è una virtù, sono d'accordo.... la coerenza è un contenitore vuoto, il valore dipende da ciò di cui lo riempi.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo, adesso che non c'è più quel bastardo di Stermy,
> a ricordarti la vita che hai fatto...
> puoi permetterti pure queste licenze.
> vai Alex, la vita ti sorride!!!!
> complimenti, vivissimi.


scusa e quale vita avrei fatto? 
io non mi sono mai lamentato della mia vita. se non in maniera contingente e mai per così lungo tempo e mai si poteva definire il mio parlare una lagna. quindi stai inventando. mi spiace per te se stai così ma sei comunque una lagna.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Questa dicotomia mondo reale, mondo virtuale però la capisco poco.
> *
> Facendo le dovute tare (perché il mondo virtuale premette di costruirsi anche un personaggio), dall'altra parte ci sono sempre delle persone, e, anche se non le incontrerai mai, ciò non le rende meno vere (sempre facendo la dovuta tara).
> Se io dicessi, ad esempio, Vecchia Bagascia (E' SOLO UN ESEMPIO) a una forumista storica, che magari ha imparato a conoscermi tramite quello che scrivo e che non ho mai incontrato dal vivo, la offendo comunque, e magari le faccio anche male.
> ...



davvero? per me è fondamentale
un mondo come sospeso, come dicevo, poi se capita e mi va posso anche approfondire dal vivo, altrimenti per me rimane così, e infatti qui non mi frega nulla di prendermi dell'ipocrita, menefreghista, razzista, in malafede etc. etc.
invece nel mondo reale sono una persona molto semplice e non afflitta da tutte queste tare
ovviamente ne ho altre più belle:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> davvero? per me è fondamentale
> *un mondo come sospeso, come dicevo, poi se capita e mi va posso anche approfondire dal vivo, altrimenti per me rimane così, e infatti qui non mi frega nulla di prendermi dell'ipocrita, menefreghista, razzista, in malafede etc. etc.
> *invece nel mondo reale sono una persona molto semplice e non afflitta da tutte queste tare
> ovviamente ne ho altre più belle:mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E pensi possa succedere di conoscere una persona con cui hai un gran feeling sessuale e poterla amare? Senza che questo feeling infici la presunta stima...


Non saprei ma potrei chiederti se ti possa mutatis mutandis capitare di innamorarti di qualcuno anche se non hai un gran feeling sessuale? Così magari perché oltre il pene aveva un'anima. Domando


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa e quale vita avrei fatto?
> io non mi sono mai lamentato della mia vita. se non in maniera contingente e mai per così lungo tempo e mai si poteva definire il mio parlare una lagna. quindi stai inventando. mi spiace per te se stai così ma sei comunque una lagna.


dimentichi, 
quando stermy ti citava come un passato cocainomane...
e quanto eri adirato...
la tua lagna era non certo simile alla mia,
era semplicemente peggio.
ora parli di arte, con il bignami in mano...
ti ricordi quando in preda al tuo furore hai scritto per circa un intero post a caratteri cubitali...
offendendo continuamente?
oppure ora sei sotto effetto ...maria?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E vabbè, no, io ci arrivo decisamente prima dei 360.


Ma credo dipenda da cosa ti spinge a sentirti coinvolta un bel fisico non mi coinvolge in modo che dopo tre ore mi faccio scopare, mi deve conquistare mentalmente e tre ore per una conquista così son poche per i miei canoni :mrgreenoi  ognuno fa come cavolaccio più le aggrada, bellissimo mondo perché molto eterogeneo


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dimentichi,
> quando stermy ti citava come un passato cocainomane...
> e quanto eri adirato...
> la tua lagna era non certo simile alla mia,
> ...


brutta caduta in basso , riprenditi


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma credo dipenda da cosa ti spinge a sentirti coinvolta un bel fisico non mi coinvolge in modo che dopo tre ore mi faccio scopare, mi deve conquistare mentalmente e tre ore per una conquista così son poche per i miei canoni :mrgreenoi  ognuno fa come cavolaccio più le aggrada, bellissimo mondo perché molto eterogeneo


se è un cervello geniale pure un minuto ma la vedo difficile


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> parlavo di quello stronzo che si è scopato mai moglie,
> aveva all'epoca 55 anni...* uno schioppo ai sessanta.*
> 
> parlavo anche di quello che ha distrutto la famiglia del mio amico,
> ...


Oddio schioppo :singleeye:in 5 anni sai quante cose posson succedere ??? Uuuhhuuu


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dimentichi,
> *quando stermy ti citava come un passato cocainomane...
> e quanto eri adirato...*
> la tua lagna era non certo simile alla mia,
> ...


perché è falso....molto semplicemente. Presa una parte di un discorso e manipolata. esattamente come stai facendo tu senza sapere manco di che stai parlando.
e io parlavo di arte qui dentro quando tu manco sapevi che esisteva questo forum. 
beh, non parlare di bignami sull'arte che tu parli di aria fritta pensando che imbastendola di concetti astrusi (che tu pensi siano eh?)  faccia più figo. meglio il bignami che il tuo trombonismo 
ah, dimenticavo. pure quando pensi di offendere sei una lagna. dovresti aprire un'onoranze funebri.


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> brutta caduta in basso , riprenditi


perchè?
spiegami il perchè?
quale sarebbe la mia caduta?
cosa ho detto che non è già stato scritto?
di cosa dovrei riprendermi?
notavo invece, la superficialità del prossimo, oggi Alex, 
domani un altro.
l'incapacità veramente di sentire, di ascoltare.
io non mi sono lagnato, rispondevo ad una domanda.
secondo la mia esperienza.
qualcuno potrebbe affermare il contrario?


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

La voglia di scopata parte dall'attrazione fisica. Se c'è qualcosa di più (da entrambe le parti) continua altrimenti finisce lì (soprattutto per me).  L'innamoramento è altra cosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è un cervello geniale pure un minuto ma la vedo difficile


difficilissimo direi :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio schioppo :singleeye:in 5 anni sai quante cose posson succedere ??? Uuuhhuuu


senti, non ho tempo da perdere, lasciamo stare.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non saprei ma potrei chiederti se ti possa mutatis mutandis capitare di innamorarti di qualcuno anche se non hai un gran feeling sessuale? Così magari perché oltre il pene aveva un'anima. Domando


Io però non capisco. Se il sesso per te e solo genitalità, allora sì. Ma per me non è questo. O almeno non solo. In una coppia che si ama il corpo è un veicolo potentissimo... ma se ci pensi bene lo è anche in tante forme di amore: in un bimbo che prende il latte dalla sua mamma, voracemente attaccato alla sua tetta, nell'abbraccio stretto a un amico che ha bisogno di sentirti vicino... il corpo lo usiamo sempre, anche per veicolare l'affetto, l'amore che sentiamo. O per nutrirlo... perché l'amore si nutre anche del contatto fisico.

Il sesso, in quest'ottica, può diventare davvero il momento comunicativo per eccellenza: quello in cui ci si abbandona totalmente all'altro. Per me svalutarlo è un peccato.

Relegargli un ruolo distaccato da tutto quel mondo di sentimenti che ci portiamo dietro, è un peccato.

Non è meglio conciliare le due cose?

Anche perché poi è logico che in un contesto in cui sesso e amore sono slegati, uno andrà a cercare altrove ciò che gli manca... no? E si arriva alla situazione un po' schizofrenica per cui da una parte svalutiamo il sesso, dall'altra ne sentiamo la mancanza tanto da farne un'ossessione.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè?
> spiegami il perchè?
> quale sarebbe la mia caduta?
> cosa ho detto che non è già stato scritto?
> ...


fatti una risata ogni tanto spider che ne hai bisogno.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> davvero? per me è fondamentale
> un mondo come sospeso, come dicevo, poi se capita e mi va posso anche approfondire dal vivo, altrimenti per me rimane così, e infatti qui non mi frega nulla di prendermi dell'ipocrita, menefreghista, razzista, in malafede etc. etc.
> invece nel mondo reale sono una persona molto semplice e non afflitta da tutte queste tare
> ovviamente ne ho altre più belle:mrgreen:


Quindi, giusto per capire, il fatto che quelle cose te le dicano persone vere ma che probabilmente non incontrerai mai, cambia le cose ?

Verosimile e comprensibile. Ma non lo condivido.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io però non capisco. Se il sesso per te e solo genitalità, allora sì. Ma per me non è questo. O almeno non solo. In una coppia che si ama il corpo è un veicolo potentissimo... ma se ci pensi bene lo è anche in tante forme di amore: in un bimbo che prende il latte dalla sua mamma, voracemente attaccato alla sua tetta, nell'abbraccio stretto a un amico che ha bisogno di sentirti vicino... il corpo lo usiamo sempre, anche per veicolare l'affetto, l'amore che sentiamo. O per nutrirlo... perché l'amore si nutre anche del contatto fisico.
> 
> Il sesso, in quest'ottica, può diventare davvero il momento comunicativo per eccellenza: quello in cui ci si abbandona totalmente all'altro. Per me svalutarlo è un peccato.
> 
> ...


Sole per la verità neanche io mi capisco spesso :-D


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non saprei ma potrei chiederti se ti possa mutatis mutandis capitare di innamorarti di qualcuno anche se non hai un gran feeling sessuale? Così magari perché oltre il pene aveva un'anima. Domando



Secondo me può capitare, ti innamori, cè' un intesa speciale, poi dopo un tot di tempo ci vai a letto (so che non è di moda ma capita), e non è il massimo, non come te lo aspettavi, sta a te decidere se ti sta bene, se può migliorare pure l'intesa sessuale, o se la delusione ha compromesso  tutto.

Nell'ultima ipotesi un vero peccato.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè?
> spiegami il perchè?
> quale sarebbe la mia caduta?
> c*osa ho detto che non è già stato scritto?*
> ...


ma perché ripetere una serie di cattiverie?
non ha senso , poi fai come vuoi , a me questa cosa fa cagare


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè?
> spiegami il perchè?
> quale sarebbe la mia caduta?
> cosa ho detto che non è già stato scritto?
> ...


ma anche perchè qui si è per forza di cose superficiali, siamo parole
quando leggi qualcosa puoi anche impararlo a memoria, ma che ne sai veramente di chi ha scritto?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ripetere una serie di cattiverie?
> non ha senso , poi fai come vuoi , a me questa cosa fa cagare


Sei molto poco obiettiva.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sole per la verità neanche io mi capisco spesso :-D


Tranqui, che sei in buona compagnia 

Non volevo polemizzare, erano domande aperte a qualunque percorso di riflessione... ma mi rendo conto che è un po' tardi per questo!


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> perché è falso....molto semplicemente. Presa una parte di un discorso e manipolata. esattamente come stai facendo tu senza sapere manco di che stai parlando.
> e io parlavo di arte qui dentro quando tu manco sapevi che esisteva questo forum.
> beh, non parlare di bignami sull'arte che tu parli di aria fritta pensando che imbastendola di concetti astrusi (che tu pensi siano eh?)  faccia più figo. meglio il bignami che il tuo trombonismo
> ah, dimenticavo. pure quando pensi di offendere sei una lagna. dovresti aprire un'onoranze funebri.


grazie alex, in fondo mi si apre un mondo.
Il mondo di Alex...
pensare che quando scrissi direttamente di te,
in riferimento alla caduta di stermy,
 non ero esattamente convito, ma qualcosa mi ha spinto verso te.
ti vedevo attaccato, indifeso, inerte...
non sei cosi.

grazie per avermi illuminato.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi, giusto per capire, il fatto che quelle cose te le dicano persone vere ma che probabilmente non incontrerai mai, cambia le cose ?
> 
> Verosimile e comprensibile. Ma non lo condivido.



ho riletto 3 volte ma non ho capito la domanda...sarà mica una trappola?:mrgreen:

che cosa e a chi dovrebbe cambiare?


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi, giusto per capire, il fatto che quelle cose te le dicano persone vere ma che probabilmente non incontrerai mai, cambia le cose ?
> 
> Verosimile e comprensibile. Ma non lo condivido.


Esemplifico: Perplesso, mai incontrato, parlato giusto un paio di volte al telefono di robe del forum. Ma mi trovo con quello che scrive, come lo scrive e quando lo scrive. Se un giorno mi desse dell'ipocrita, menefreghista, razzista, in malafede, etc etc.....quantomeno mi fermerei a pensare sui motivi. Ovvio che poi spengo il PC e continuo la mia vita. Ma resta il fatto che una PERSONA, che ho comunque INCONTRATO e con la quale ho comunque INTERAGITO ha espresso cose su di me.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ho riletto 3 volte ma non ho capito la domanda...sarà mica una trappola?:mrgreen:
> 
> che cosa e a chi dovrebbe cambiare?


Ma no quale trappola 

Due chiacchiere prima di andare a dormire.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ripetere una serie di cattiverie?
> non ha senso , poi fai come vuoi , a me questa cosa fa cagare


no perché dico...poi dici perché gli ho augurato a quello stronzo qualsiasi cosa....perché a furia di ripeterlo arriva "onoranze funebri" spider e le riscrive pensando che siano vere o le dà per certe....
perché, ripetiamolo per gli ascoltatori...io non sono mai stato dipendente da nulla. uso occasionale e limitato ad un tempo circoscritto di mesi non è dipendenza e scritto solo per dare una propria esperienza. cosa che non si dovrebbe fare se poi arriva uno stermy o uno spider. cocainomane è altro. 
detto questo, spider, dovrei ripetere spacciandolo per vero che sei un'alcolizzato solo perché sterminator te lo ripeteva ad ogni piè sospinto?
detto questo per me sei una lagna e una persona funebre (per me). per te non posso essere cocainomane perché un cocainomane è una cosa ben precisa che io non sono mai stato...
se vuoi ti ripeto pure quello che ti scrive oscuro...e cioè che ti meriti e ti sei meritato le tue corna...magari ti fa stare meglio che dici?
ma tu guarda un po'...


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non saprei ma potrei chiederti se ti possa mutatis mutandis capitare di innamorarti di qualcuno anche se non hai un gran feeling sessuale? Così magari perché oltre il pene aveva un'anima. Domando


Certo. Per certi versi mi è capitato. 
Ma fatti dire che quel "magari perché oltre il pene aveva un'anima" a me pare una grande boiata...perchè sottintendi che chi va a letto subito è perchè si innamora di un pene piuttosto che di una persona...


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esemplifico: Perplesso, mai incontrato, parlato giusto un paio di volte al telefono di robe del forum. Ma mi trovo con quello che scrive, come lo scrive e quando lo scrive. *Se un giorno mi desse dell'ipocrita, menefreghista, razzista, in malafede, etc etc.....quantomeno mi fermerei a pensare sui motivi.* Ovvio che poi spengo il PC e continuo la mia vita. Ma resta il fatto che una PERSONA, che ho comunque INCONTRATO e con la quale ho comunque INTERAGITO ha espresso cose su di me.


Sì ma può essere che magari quella sera ce l'avessi col mondo intero e quindi scrivessi in modo tale che... Diverso se la persona la conosco direttamente. Diventerei dietrologa in quel caso.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esemplifico: Perplesso, mai incontrato, parlato giusto un paio di volte al telefono di robe del forum. Ma mi trovo con quello che scrive, come lo scrive e quando lo scrive. Se un giorno mi desse dell'ipocrita, menefreghista, razzista, in malafede, etc etc.....quantomeno mi fermerei a pensare sui motivi. Ovvio che poi spengo il PC e continuo la mia vita. Ma resta il fatto che una PERSONA, che ho comunque INCONTRATO e con la quale ho comunque INTERAGITO ha espresso cose su di me.


Mannò, tutt'al più ti potrebbe dare della checca isterica e passa la paura.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei molto poco obiettiva.


no adesso dimmi...poco obiettiva di che?  ti risulta che io sia cocainomane? ti risulta che io mi lagni della mia vita o l'abbia mai fatto?
 o che stia qui a parlare di una cosa ossessivamente come fa spider da anni?


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei molto poco obiettiva.


certo siamo amiconi io ed alex mi ha solo detto un paio di troia stronza che ti venga un cancro proprio per questo non farmi i fattacci miei


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo. Per certi versi mi è capitato.
> Ma fatti dire che quel "magari perché oltre il pene aveva un'anima" a me pare una grande boiata...perchè *sottintendi che chi va a letto subito è perchè si innamora di un pene piuttosto che di una persona*...


Cosa che non succede mai, sfatiamo una leggenda metropolitana :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ma può essere che magari quella sera ce l'avessi col mondo intero e quindi scrivessi in modo tale che... Diverso se la persona la conosco direttamente. Diventerei dietrologa in quel caso.


Emmecacca vai a letto.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Emmecacca vai a letto.


Ahahahah ancora? Ma sei ossessivo


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo siamo amiconi io ed alex mi ha solo detto un paio di troia stronza che ti venga un cancro proprio per questo non farmi i fattacci miei


Ho scritto che sei stata poco obiettiva, non che tu ed Alex siate amiconi.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ho riletto 3 volte ma non ho capito la domanda...sarà mica una trappola?:mrgreen:
> 
> che cosa e a chi dovrebbe cambiare?



Sei coraggiosa...

Ma non credo che questo tuo punto di vista sia comprensibile ...

gira empatia pesante :mrgreen:

Io ci ho rinunciato ...


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esemplifico: Perplesso, mai incontrato, parlato giusto un paio di volte al telefono di robe del forum. Ma mi trovo con quello che scrive, come lo scrive e quando lo scrive. Se un giorno mi desse dell'ipocrita, menefreghista, razzista, in malafede, etc etc.....quantomeno mi fermerei a pensare sui motivi. Ovvio che poi spengo il PC e continuo la mia vita. Ma resta il fatto che una PERSONA, che ho comunque INCONTRATO e con la quale ho comunque INTERAGITO ha espresso cose su di me.


stavo pensando a un caso simile per me, ma non ne trovo, nel senso che non mi trovo mai del tutto in linea con tutto quello che scrive qualsiasi utente, a volte sì, a volte no
però a mia difesa devo dire che sono un po' particolare, sarà per quello


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ahahahah ancora? Ma sei ossessivo


Ma m'inquini i thread con boiate oltremisura da quattordicenne che legge Cioè col poster di Cristina D'Avena in camera, merda non ti viene sonno?


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> grazie alex, in fondo mi si apre un mondo.
> Il mondo di Alex...
> pensare che quando scrissi direttamente di te,
> in riferimento alla caduta di stermy,
> ...


ma certo, che ti pensi chi io sia? un coglione da proteggere? 
ti ho solo detto che ti lagni. sei legato ad una cosa ossessivamente e per la maggior parte del tempo parli di questo. e risulti un uomo negativo e cupo. se ti piace essere così, complimenti
detto questo ti pare che per una cosa del genere devi tirare fuori cose non vere che sono anni che combatto e non per mio volere?


----------



## Tubarao (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ma può essere che magari quella sera ce l'avessi col mondo intero e quindi scrivessi in modo tale che... *Diverso se la persona la conosco direttamente*. Diventerei dietrologa in quel caso.


Ma perché una persona con la quale ti scrivi da mesi non è conoscenza ? Sicuramente diversa, ma pur sempre una conoscenza. E il fatto che tu non l'abbia mia incontrata non la rende meno *persona.*


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> stavo pensando a un caso simile per me, ma non ne trovo, nel senso che non mi trovo mai del tutto in linea con tutto quello che scrive qualsiasi utente, a volte sì, a volte no
> *però a mia difesa devo dire che sono un po' particolare, sarà per quello*


...che ti amo.


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io però non capisco. Se il sesso per te e solo genitalità, allora sì. Ma per me non è questo. O almeno non solo. In una coppia che si ama il corpo è un veicolo potentissimo... ma se ci pensi bene lo è anche in tante forme di amore: in un bimbo che prende il latte dalla sua mamma, voracemente attaccato alla sua tetta, nell'abbraccio stretto a un amico che ha bisogno di sentirti vicino... il corpo lo usiamo sempre, anche per veicolare l'affetto, l'amore che sentiamo. O per nutrirlo... perché l'amore si nutre anche del contatto fisico.
> 
> Il sesso, in quest'ottica, può diventare davvero il momento comunicativo per eccellenza: quello in cui ci si abbandona totalmente all'altro. Per me svalutarlo è un peccato.
> 
> ...


E' scontato che sarebbe l'ideale  conciliare le due cose, qui si parla di essere innamorati ma avere dei problemi a letto, almeno problemi di mancata soddisfazione totale. Sicuramente perchè sessualmente si è provato di meglio.

Non credo uno voglia svalutare il sesso.  Anzi. Vorrebbe migliorarlo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho scritto che sei stata poco obiettiva, non che tu ed Alex siate amiconi.


in effetti ho un debole per spider ed è deludente leggerlo in queste meschinerie gratuite


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma m'inquini i thread con boiate oltremisura da quattordicenne che legge Cioè col poster di Cristina D'Avena in camera, merda non ti viene sonno?


No Cristina D'Avena no, ti prego... Che sono una dark lady eh, non offendere :mrgreen:
Vedi, tu sei un ottimo esempio del discorso che si stava facendo. Mi dicesse queste cose qualcun'altro la prenderei diversamente. Invece con te mi diverto.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Sei coraggiosa...
> 
> Ma non credo che questo tuo punto di vista sia comprensibile ...
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

...ma no, prego, intervieni pure, non essere timida!:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo siamo amiconi io ed alex mi ha solo detto un paio di troia stronza che ti venga un cancro proprio per questo non farmi i fattacci miei


beh. credo che il motivo per cui la brocca mi è partita l'hai capito benissimo...lo spero:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti ho un debole per spider ed è deludente leggerlo in queste meschinerie gratuite


Quale che sia.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No Cristina D'Avena no, ti prego... Che sono una dark lady eh, non offendere :mrgreen:
> Vedi, tu sei un ottimo esempio del discorso che si stava facendo. Mi dicesse queste cose qualcun'altro la prenderei diversamente. Invece con te mi diverto.


In effetti è un bel problema.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perché una persona con la quale ti scrivi da mesi non è conoscenza ? Sicuramente diversa, ma pur sempre una conoscenza. E il fatto che tu non l'abbia mia incontrata non la rende meno *persona.*


Una persona certo. Che tipo di persona non so. Io scrivo come sono (adolescente quasi cinquantenne, maria goretti, quello che volete, mica mi offendo) ma gli altri non so. Quindi se mi insulta chi non mi conosce di persona non mi importa. Ci rifletto, ma non mi incazzo.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti è un bel problema.


Che con te mi diverto?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Che con te mi diverto?


Che non vai cazzo a letto.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> no adesso dimmi...poco obiettiva di che?  ti risulta che io sia cocainomane? ti risulta che io mi lagni della mia vita o l'abbia mai fatto?
> o che *stia qui a parlare di una cosa ossessivamente *come fa spider da anni?


Tutti qui parlano ossessivamente di una cosa. Era il 2010 quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi aveva cornificata, eppure ne parlo ancora (giusto oggi ne ho parlato).

Ognuno ha il suo modo di riflettere ed elaborare le esperienze, soprattutto credo che un tradimento da parte di una persona che ami E CON LA QUALE CONTINUI A STARE sia un'esperienza che non si lava via in qualche mese: un abbandono forse fa più male, ma una volta che la persona sparisce dalla tua vita, la cancelli e ciao. Convivere con qualcuno che ami ma ti ha ferito tanto, non è una passeggiata.

Nessuno ti obbliga a leggere e a commentare qualcosa che non ti riguarda e non ti interessa alla fine. Per la mia sensibilità, trovo sgradevole dare della lagna a una persona che ha sofferto a modo suo.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perché una persona con la quale ti scrivi da mesi non è conoscenza ? Sicuramente diversa, ma pur sempre una conoscenza. E il fatto che tu non l'abbia mia incontrata non la rende meno *persona.*


Sì, è vero...ma se con quella persona non ci hai mai trovato un punto comune, mai avuto un dialogo costruttivo ed educato e ogni volta è solo offesa allora ecco che l'offesa vale nulla e quella persona verrà indicata come estremo fastidio, ma niente di più.
Questo vale anche al di fuori alla fin fine!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Una persona certo. Che tipo di persona non so. Io scrivo come sono (adolescente quasi cinquantenne, maria goretti, quello che volete, mica mi offendo) ma gli altri non so. Quindi se mi insulta chi non mi conosce di persona non mi importa.


Ma sto discorso, puttana eva, lo puoi fare anche con le persone che conosci dal vivo. Tu dici come sei, e quelli invece no. Fine.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> beh. credo che il motivo per cui la brocca mi è partita l'hai capito benissimo...lo spero:singleeye:


sorvolerei, dicevamo ?
ah, l'importante è la salute


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che non vai cazzo a letto.


Papi tranquillo che domani mi sveglio lo stesso alla solita ora. Un po' di leggerezza su :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' scontato che sarebbe l'ideale  conciliare le due cose, qui si parla di essere innamorati *ma avere dei problemi a letto*, almeno problemi di mancata soddisfazione totale. Sicuramente perchè sessualmente si è provato di meglio.
> 
> Non credo uno voglia svalutare il sesso.  Anzi. Vorrebbe migliorarlo.


Ah ok... io non avevo capito questo. Non pensavo si parlasse di problemi sessuali, me lo sono persa.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> *Papi tranquillo che domani mi sveglio lo stesso alla solita ora.* Un po' di leggerezza su :mrgreen:


E' un mondo difficile.


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

ma io non ho mai detto che sei un cocainomane.
ho solo detto che qualcuno continuamente lo diceva,
 e quanto tu stavi male per questo.
punto.
era una riflessione.
sull'essere una lagna o meno.
riguardo all'arte, non devi scrivere più di quanto mi hai risposto.
ti sei "detto" da solo.
riguardo alle mie corna, puoi fare quello che vuoi, offendermi come pensi di fare. 
se ti fa sentire migliore di me,
 fallo, 
ne hai diritto.
si da sempre una estrema possibilità di riscatto,
anche a chi sta peggio di te.
e tu ne hai bisogno.



solo questo, non credevo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sorvolerei, dicevamo ?
> ah, l'importante è la salute


rimaniamo in tema...sì ma qual 'era:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah ok... io non avevo capito questo. Non pensavo si parlasse di problemi sessuali, me lo sono persa.


Eh anche io allora non avevo capito...scarso feeling sessuale è ben altra cosa rispetto a problemi sessuali...


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sto discorso, puttana eva, lo puoi fare anche con le persone che conosci dal vivo. Tu dici come sei, e quelli invece no. Fine.


No. Con le persone che conosci è diverso.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tutti qui parlano ossessivamente di una cosa. Era il 2010 quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi aveva cornificata, eppure ne parlo ancora (giusto oggi ne ho parlato).
> 
> Ognuno ha il suo modo di riflettere ed elaborare le esperienze, soprattutto credo che un tradimento da parte di una persona che ami E CON LA QUALE CONTINUI A STARE sia un'esperienza che non si lava via in qualche mese: un abbandono forse fa più male, ma una volta che la persona sparisce dalla tua vita, la cancelli e ciao. Convivere con qualcuno che ami ma ti ha ferito tanto, non è una passeggiata.
> 
> Nessuno ti obbliga a leggere e a commentare qualcosa che non ti riguarda e non ti interessa alla fine. Per la mia sensibilità, trovo sgradevole dare della lagna a una persona che ha sofferto a modo suo.


beh, forse se glielo dice qualcuno cambia atteggiamento. detto questo mi spiace per spider che soffra ma è un adulto e si disciuli un attimo. certo è che te le tira fuori dalle dita. e non gli ho mica detto che è un imbecille coglione. ho solo detto che dovrebbe smetterla di fare la lagna. si può parlare di sé anche senza rendersi lagnosi. tu non eri lagnosa seppure hai scritto quello che hai scritto. questo gli dà il diritto di replicare, non di essere gretto ripetendo menzogne personali.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei molto poco obiettiva.


Io invece Minerva la reputo davvero obiettiva, è il suo maggior pregio insieme all'ironia.

Senza considerare la pazienza, io ti avrei mandato a cagare malamente almeno mille volte fossi in lei.

Minerva per tutta la vita.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh anche io allora non avevo capito...scarso feeling sessuale è ben altra cosa rispetto a problemi sessuali...


Per me scindere desiderio e innamoramento è impossibile. Puoi desiderare e poi avere, una volta che concretizzi il desiderio, problemi sessuali. Bisognerebbe capire quali sono i problemi sessuali. Sempre che ci siano.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No. Con le persone che conosci è diverso.


Perchè.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io non ho mai detto che sei un cocainomane.
> ho solo detto che qualcuno continuamente lo diceva,
> e quanto tu stavi male per questo.
> punto.
> ...


ma mollami. io so leggere. quindi evita di girarmi la frittata. resta il fatto che sei una lagna.
ciao


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimaniamo in tema...sì ma qual 'era:mrgreen:


lo stesso per il quale l'ho detto a stermy...o meglio..una variazione sul tema.:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece Minerva la reputo davvero obiettiva, è il suo maggior pregio insieme all'ironia.
> 
> Senza considerare la pazienza, io ti avrei mandato a cagare malamente almeno mille volte fossi in lei.
> 
> Minerva per tutta la vita.


Ma tu hai un evidentissimo debole per me.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh anche io allora non avevo capito...scarso feeling sessuale è ben altra cosa rispetto a problemi sessuali...


Cara Nicka mica l'ho inventato io il pregiudizio maschile millenario sulla donna facile che è bello scoparsi ma non prendere come moglie. Perché ti senti amareggiata e poi con me? Ho solo riferito quello che è' stato erroneamente pensato per secoli. E credo che come tutti i pregiudizi e' duro a morire.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè.


Perchè le vedi. Perchè ti vedono. Perchè le guardi negli occhi. Perchè sanno chi sei e tu sai chi sono loro. Perchè dietro a un pc ti puoi inventare una vita che non esiste. Ci sono persone che lo fanno. Io no, ma esistono.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cara Nicka mica l'ho inventato io il pregiudizio maschile millenario sulla donna facile che è bello scoparsi ma non prendere come moglie. Perché ti senti amareggiata e poi con me? *Ho solo riferito quello che è' stato erroneamente pensato per secoli. E credo che come tutti i pregiudizi e' duro a morire.*


Ma se lo pensi pure tu, però.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Per me scindere desiderio e innamoramento è impossibile. Puoi desiderare e poi avere, una volta che concretizzi il desiderio, problemi sessuali. Bisognerebbe capire quali sono i problemi sessuali. Sempre che ci siano.


Ma secondo me il desiderio nei confronti di una persona non vuol dire avere feeling...
Sui problemi sessuali non entro, nel caso ci fossero per me la regola è rivolgersi a un medico...


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

qual era non ci va l'apostrofo come qual è .credo che ci dormirò su dopo aver raccolto la decina di palloni sgonfiati caduti sfortunatamente in giardino e finiti nelle fauci di ulisse.
notte


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cara Nicka mica l'ho inventato io il pregiudizio maschile millenario sulla donna facile che è bello scoparsi ma non prendere come moglie. Perché ti senti amareggiata e poi con me? Ho solo riferito quello che è' stato erroneamente pensato per secoli. E credo che come tutti i pregiudizi e' duro a morire.


Con mio marito ho scopato il giorno dopo. E abbiamo condiviso gioie e dolori per dieci anni. Ammetto che quando mi ha fatto dormire sul divano la sera prima qualche domanda sul 'non gli piaccio fisicamente' me l'ero fatta :mrgreen:.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cara Nicka mica l'ho inventato io il pregiudizio maschile millenario sulla donna facile che è bello scoparsi ma non prendere come moglie. Perché ti senti amareggiata e poi con me? Ho solo riferito quello che è' stato erroneamente pensato per secoli. E credo che come tutti i pregiudizi e' duro a morire.


no, ma lo perpetui benissimo. è meraviglioso leggere di un errore e giustificarlo perché è millenario. nonostante ci sia prova evidente che così può anche non essere più


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma mollami. io so leggere. *quindi evita di girarmi la frittata*. resta il fatto che sei una lagna.
> ciao




ma non ci posso credere...
sei una delusione.
bella tosta.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma *secondo me il desiderio nei confronti di una persona non vuol dire avere feeling*...
> Sui problemi sessuali non entro, nel caso ci fossero per me la regola è rivolgersi a un medico...


Dici che puoi desiderare una persona mentalmente e poi non desiderarla all'atto pratico?


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> beh, forse se glielo dice qualcuno cambia atteggiamento. detto questo mi spiace per spider che soffra ma è un adulto e si disciuli un attimo. certo è che te le tira fuori dalle dita. e non gli ho mica detto che è un imbecille coglione. ho solo detto che dovrebbe smetterla di farela lagna. si può parlare di sé anche senza rendersi lagnosi. tu non eri lagnosa seppure hai scritto quello che hai scritto. questo gli dà il diritto di replicare, non di essere gretto ripetendo menzogne personali.


Sul ripetere menzogne ti do ragione, ma gli darei la giusta importanza visto il contesto.

Per il resto, Spider è anche questo. E' spesso. Non è leggero.
Io ricordo interventi suoi di rara sensibilità... forse tu non li hai mai letti ma io sì. E ammetto che mi è sempre piaciuto.
Non che sia sempre d'accordo su ciò che scrive, ma sul come lo scrive non si può sindacare: ognuno ha il suo stile personale, a te sembra lugubre, a me sembra una persona di rara sensibilità che, come tutti i sensibili, a volte pesa.

Io continuo a pensare che il tuo giudizio te lo potevi risparmiare poi boh, io non sono sua madre eh. Affari vostri.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè le vedi. Perchè ti vedono. Perchè le guardi negli occhi. Perchè sanno chi sei e tu sai chi sono loro. Perchè dietro a un pc ti puoi inventare una vita che non esiste. Ci sono persone che lo fanno. Io no, ma esistono.


Perchè le vedi. Ma sai le persone che prendono le peggio inculature proprio lì fuori dal fatato reame di internet? Che cazzo dici? Sei scema? (non devi rispondere, è retorica) Porca puttana, il metalinguaggio del corpo, gli occhi. Ma se tu sei una tontolona abboccona puoi essere un mucchio di caratteri o due occhi assassini tci cascherai sempre e comunque dal pero. Che dici?


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cara Nicka mica l'ho inventato io il pregiudizio maschile millenario sulla donna facile che è bello scoparsi ma non prendere come moglie. Perché ti senti amareggiata e poi con me? Ho solo riferito quello che è' stato erroneamente pensato per secoli. E credo che come tutti i pregiudizi e' duro a morire.


Amareggiata con te?
Madonna in questo forum tutti si sentono attaccati solo ad esprimere un concetto!

Ok, come ho già detto e ripetuto, io ringrazio di aver conosciuto uomini che non hanno sti pregiudizi davvero tristi e squallidi.
E dico anche il perchè, so chi sono io...so quanto valgo...so che genere di persona sono. Se decido di darla dopo 2 minuti netti e vengo messa da parte sulla base di un pregiudizio che gli uomini hanno ancorato nel cervello sulla base del niente allora mi reputo fortunata, perchè io di gente che vive di pregiudizi non me ne faccio nulla.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma non ci posso credere...
> sei una delusione.
> bella tosta.


anche tu. ce ne faremo una ragione reciprocamente


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Amareggiata con te?
> Madonna in questo forum tutti si sentono attaccati solo ad esprimere un concetto!*
> 
> Ok, come ho già detto e ripetuto, io ringrazio di aver conosciuto uomini che non hanno sti pregiudizi davvero tristi e squallidi.
> E dico anche il perchè, so chi sono io...so quanto valgo...so che genere di persona sono. Se decido di darla dopo 2 minuti netti e vengo messa da parte sulla base di un pregiudizio che gli uomini hanno ancorato nel cervello sulla base del niente allora mi reputo fortunata, perchè io di gente che vive di pregiudizi non me ne faccio nulla.


Io una volta gli ho scritto che se ha due bambini piccoli che gli girano per casa non può, per forza di cose, sentirsi solo e veramente solo come afferma e lui si è risentito scrivendo che lo stavo prendendo per il culo. Vedi tu, la sensibilità alla cazzo di cane fa più danni del colera.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè le vedi. Ma sai le persone che prendono le peggio inculature proprio lì fuori dal fatato reame di internet? Che cazzo dici? Sei scema? (non devi rispondere, è retorica) Porca puttana, il metalinguaggio del corpo, gli occhi. Ma se tu sei una tontolona abboccona puoi essere un mucchio di caratteri o due occhi assassini tci cascherai sempre e comunque dal pero. Che dici?


Tutto fa esperienza tesoro. L'importante è consapevolizzare i propri errori. Io preferisco toccare con mano. Chi evita l'incontro live qualcosa da nascondere ce l'ha.


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Amareggiata con te?
> Madonna in questo forum tutti si sentono attaccati solo ad esprimere un concetto!
> 
> Ok, come ho già detto e ripetuto, io ringrazio di aver conosciuto uomini che non hanno sti pregiudizi davvero tristi e squallidi.
> E dico anche il perchè, so chi sono io...so quanto valgo...so che genere di persona sono. *Se decido di darla dopo 2 minuti netti e vengo messa da parte sulla base di un pregiudizio che gli uomini hanno ancorato nel cervello sulla base del niente allora mi reputo fortunata, perchè io di gente che vive di pregiudizi non me ne faccio nulla*.


:up:


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Dici che puoi desiderare una persona mentalmente e poi non desiderarla all'atto pratico?


Non volevo dire esattamente quello...il feeling per me si discosta dal desiderio che si ha nei confronti di una persona...
Posso avere un grandissimo desiderio, essere innamorata, ma all'atto pratico avere grosse difficoltà con quella persona, per vari motivi! Avere feeling è lo stare bene con una persona, il desiderarla è altro...
Non so se riesco a spiegarmi...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tutto fa esperienza tesoro.* L'importante è consapevolizzare i propri errori*. Io preferisco toccare con mano. Chi evita l'incontro live qualcosa da nascondere ce l'ha.


Ma se tu hai un guazzabuglio in testa cosa vuoi "consapevolizzare" (...)? Poi io parlavo di gente che conosci dal vivo dal principio, non di uno che lo becchi su internet e poi non ti vuole incontrare (che magari lo capirei pure).


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non volevo dire esattamente quello...il feeling per me si discosta dal desiderio che si ha nei confronti di una persona...
> Posso avere un grandissimo desiderio, essere innamorata, ma all'atto pratico avere grosse difficoltà con quella persona, per vari motivi! Avere feeling è lo stare bene con una persona, il desiderarla è altro...
> Non so se riesco a spiegarmi...


Stare bene con una persona sessualmente? Una volta lo scambiavo per amore. Una volta... Ma può essere che tu intenda altro.


----------



## @lex (14 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul ripetere menzogne ti do ragione, ma gli darei la giusta importanza visto il contesto.
> 
> Per il resto, Spider è anche questo. E' spesso. Non è leggero.
> Io ricordo interventi suoi di rara sensibilità... forse tu non li hai mai letti ma io sì. E ammetto che mi è sempre piaciuto.
> ...


ma figurati. ho letto anche io...ma questo non mi evita di leggerlo lamentoso e dirglielo. punto. ma che gli ho ammazzato la madre?


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io una volta gli ho scritto che se ha due bambini piccoli che gli girano per casa non può, per forza di cose, sentirsi solo e veramente solo come afferma e lui si è risentito scrivendo che lo stavo prendendo per il culo. Vedi tu, la sensibilità alla cazzo di cane fa più danni del colera.


E pensavo di essere senzibbbile io...mi sto ricredendo...


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Stare bene con una persona sessualmente? Una volta lo scambiavo per amore. Una volta... Ma può essere che tu intenda altro.


Si parlava di feeling sessuale giusto? Quindi sì, intendevo lo stare bene sessualmente con una persona...

Mi sa che ci stiamo incartando...
Mi dovrò inventare un disegnino...


----------



## Fantastica (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perché una persona con la quale ti scrivi da mesi non è conoscenza ? Sicuramente diversa, ma pur sempre una conoscenza. E il fatto che tu non l'abbia mia incontrata non la rende meno *persona.*


Così, tanto per confermare... Io il mio GA l'ho incontrato su un forum. Ci siamo innamorati follemente da virtuali. Il passaggio al reale è stato forte, però lo conoscevo già. Le persone restano loro stesse anche davanti a una tastiera e anche se interpretano un personaggio. Si ri-conoscono, se si ha un minimo di fiuto.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se tu hai un guazzabuglio in testa cosa vuoi "consapevolizzare" (...)? Poi io parlavo di gente che conosci dal vivo dal principio, non di uno che lo becchi su internet e poi non ti vuole incontrare (*che magari lo capirei pure*).


:rotfl::rotfl: paura... Consapevolizzare significa fare esperienza dai propri errori e cercare di non ripeterli.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: paura... Consapevolizzare significa fare esperienza dai propri errori e cercare di non ripeterli.


Ah, non dirmi.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si parlava di feeling sessuale giusto? Quindi sì, intendevo lo stare bene sessualmente con una persona...
> 
> Mi sa che ci stiamo incartando...
> Mi dovrò inventare un disegnino...


Stare bene sessualmente con una persona. A me è successo solo con una. Credevo fosse per amore. Non lo era. Poi mi è risuccesso ma è durato poco (fosse per lui durerebbe ancora adesso :mrgreen. Però boh se non c'è desiderio mentale per me prima o poi si spegne.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> qual era non ci va l'apostrofo come qual è .credo che ci dormirò su dopo aver raccolto la decina di palloni sgonfiati caduti sfortunatamente in giardino e finiti nelle fauci di ulisse.
> notte



Caduti da dove?


----------



## Fantastica (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, non dirmi.


Quoto. Un verbo inesistente. E se anche esiste, è brutto.


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Stare bene sessualmente con una persona. A me è successo solo con una. Credevo fosse per amore. Non lo era. Poi mi è risuccesso ma è durato poco (fosse per lui durerebbe ancora adesso :mrgreen. Però boh se non c'è desiderio mentale per me prima o poi si spegne.


E infatti si cercava di capire se il desiderio mentale possa sopperire carenze sessuali...credo...
Ossignur!!!! Meglio che tra poco vada a dormire!!!


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Così, tanto per confermare... Io il mio GA l'ho incontrato su un forum. Ci siamo innamorati follemente da virtuali. Il passaggio al reale è stato forte, però lo conoscevo già. Le persone restano loro stesse anche davanti a una tastiera e anche se interpretano un personaggio. Si ri-conoscono, se si ha un minimo di fiuto.


Non sempre è così. Io ho conosciuto persone live completamente diverse da come apparivano virtualmente. Non deludenti. Diverse.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non sempre è così. Io ho conosciuto persone live completamente diverse da come apparivano virtualmente. Non deludenti. Diverse.


Non ne dubito affatto, rispondevo a @free @tuba, un po' di pagine indietro, eh.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E infatti si cercava di capire se il desiderio mentale possa sopperire carenze sessuali...credo...
> Ossignur!!!! Meglio che tra poco vada a dormire!!!


Il desiderio mentale sopperire carenze sessuali? Naaaaaa


----------



## Sole (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non sempre è così. Io *ho conosciuto persone live completamente diverse *da come apparivano virtualmente. Non deludenti. Diverse.


Idem.


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non sempre è così. Io ho conosciuto persone live completamente diverse da come apparivano virtualmente. Non deludenti. Diverse.


Io ne ho conosciute di tutti i tipi...chi mi ha delusa, chi al contrario mi ha piacevolmente sorpresa, chi era la stessa persona che avevo letto...


----------



## Tubarao (14 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Così, tanto per confermare... Io il mio GA l'ho incontrato su un forum. Ci siamo innamorati follemente da virtuali. Il passaggio al reale è stato forte, però lo conoscevo già. Le persone restano loro stesse anche davanti a una tastiera e anche se interpretano un personaggio. Si ri-conoscono, se si ha un minimo di fiuto.


Se interpretano un personaggio lo farebbero senza filtri e senza sovrastrutture, quindi paradossalmente sarebbero anche anche più sincere, in quanto generalmente è il personaggio che vorrebbero essere. Alla fine, credo, si è più trasparenti qui dentro che fuori.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se interpretano un personaggio lo farebbero senza filtri e senza sovrastrutture, quindi paradossalmente sarebbero anche anche più sincere, in quanto generalmente è il personaggio che vorrebbero essere. Alla fine, credo, si è più trasparenti qui dentro che fuori.


Seguendo il tuo discorso sì. Che fatica però. Crearsi un personaggio.


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se interpretano un personaggio lo farebbero senza filtri e senza sovrastrutture, quindi paradossalmente sarebbero anche anche più sincere, in quanto generalmente è il personaggio che vorrebbero essere. Alla fine, credo, si è più trasparenti qui dentro che fuori.


Ho sempre sostenuto questa tua testi.
Mi hanno sempre mandata affanculo...


----------



## @lex (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se interpretano un personaggio lo fanno senza filtri e senza sovrastrutture, quindi paradossalmente se interpretassero un personaggio sarebbero anche anche più sincere, in quanto generalmente è il personaggio che vorrebbero essere. Alla fine, credo, si è più trasparenti qui dentro che fuori.


ma io credo che dipenda dalle persone. certo è che stare dietro ad un monitor è più semplice per persone timide e introverse fare emergere una parte di sé che nelle relazioni "reali" si ha difficoltà a fare emergere. non si è diversi. semplicemente non si riesce ad essere sé stessi per un certo tipo di carattere. quindi le due persone potrebbero sembrare non coincidenti mentre sono le facce di una stessa medaglia


----------



## Tubarao (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho sempre sostenuto questa tua testi.
> Mi hanno sempre mandata affanculo...


Fanculo


----------



## @lex (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fanculo


no. AFFanculo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fanculo


Me la sono cercata...:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho sempre sostenuto questa tua testi.
> Mi hanno sempre mandata affanculo...


Ma non è realmente così o sempre così. Anche se ti mostri, per assurdo, come la persona che vorresti essere (e non è detto), comunque non sarai chi sei realmente, nè tantomeno sincero. Anzi. Diciamo che come per tutto ci vuole il manico, nel capire la gente.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...ma no, prego, intervieni pure, non essere timida!:mrgreen:


Non è facile spiegare e far capire 
quanto per qualcuno (es:io)
ci siano parole (es:ipocrita,menefreghista,incoerente ecc)che appaiono 
prive di sostanza ...
e al contrario non è facile per qualcuno(es:io)
capire come certe parole o frasi possano riuscire a turbarti tanto 
da far riflettere...
Cioe io dico e non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo 
a chi mi attribuisce aggettivi ...
oh! Se ti va son così altrimenti aria ...
forse sono strana io...


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è realmente così o sempre così. Anche se ti mostri, per assurdo, come la persona che vorresti essere (e non è detto), comunque non sarai chi sei realmente, nè tantomeno sincero. Anzi. Diciamo che come per tutto ci vuole il manico, nel capire la gente.


Non la persona che vorresti essere, ma la persona che sei...è un briciolo diverso...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non la persona che vorresti essere, ma la persona che sei...è un briciolo diverso...


No, che vorresti. Se nella vita poi non sei così, allora SEI diverso. Di fatto lo sei. E sei tu.


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, che vorresti. Se nella vita poi non sei così, allora SEI diverso. Di fatto lo sei. E sei tu.


Io mi mostro, e mi sono sempre mostrata, per quello che sono...


----------



## Tubarao (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è realmente così o sempre così. Anche se ti mostri, per assurdo, come la persona che vorresti essere (e non è detto), comunque non sarai chi sei realmente, nè tantomeno sincero. Anzi. *Diciamo che come per tutto ci vuole il manico, nel capire la gente.*


Sul neretto non ci piove. E' sacrosanto. Ma, come hai giustamente detto prima, vale sempre, fra un post e l'altro e/o fra una birra e l'altra chiacchierando dal vivo.

Una conoscenza virtuale, per me, ha solo la prerogativa che una volta spento il PC, quello continua a stare dalla sua parte del monitor e io dalla mia. Da questo punto di vista è certamente meno invasiva nelle nostre vite. Ma questo non la rende meno vivida.


----------



## @lex (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, che vorresti. Se nella vita poi non sei così, allora SEI diverso. Di fatto lo sei. E sei tu.


esistono persone che dietro ad un monitor sono *più* spiritose e brillanti che nella realtà. si può fingere di essere più stupidi ma ironici e brillanti non ci si può inventare se non lo si è. semplicemente è una sorta di "timidezza", "ritrosia", chiamala come ti pare che dietro ad un monitor parzialmente si annulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi mostro, e mi sono sempre mostrata, per quello che sono...


Ma tu mica sei tutti. A prescindere da quanto poi abbia capacità di auto analisi tu stessa per poter dire quello che dici. Se chiedi a chiunque qui dentro ti darà la stessa risposta che hai scritto giusto qui sopra, con qualche variazione sul tema magari.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> esistono persone che dietro ad un monitor sono *più* spiritose e brillanti che nella realtà. si può fingere di essere più stupidi ma non ironici e brillanti non ci si può inventare se non lo si è. semplicemente è una sorta di "timidezza", "ritrosia", chiamala come ti pare che dietro ad un monitor parzialmente si annulla.



Vero.


----------



## @lex (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vero.


io sono uno di questi. non sono timido ma (ammettendo che lo sia) sono certamente più spiritoso dietro ad un monitor che dal vivo. Questo per chi ha una conoscenza reale "minima" di me. poi se mi si conosce meglio e per più tempo ci si accorgerebbe dell'assottigliarsi di questa "schizofrenia"


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> esistono persone che dietro ad un monitor sono *più* spiritose e brillanti che nella realtà. si può fingere di essere più stupidi ma ironici e brillanti non ci si può inventare se non lo si è. semplicemente è una sorta di "timidezza", "ritrosia", chiamala come ti pare che dietro ad un monitor parzialmente si annulla.


Ciò non toglie che nella realtà sei un timido che non riesce a dire quallo che vorrebbe o a scherzare come vorrebbe. Il fatto che un monitor possa annullare o mitigare la timidezza non vuol dire che scompaia. E' sempre lì, e fa parte di te. Anzi, tu mostri da dietro un monitor non la tua immagina completa, appunto, ma una porzione, una parte. Se la eliminassi o la contenssi anche dal vivo, allora sì. Ma così, dicevamo, non sei affatto vero. Non sei il vero tu.


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu mica sei tutti. A prescindere da quanto poi abbia capacità di auto analisi tu stessa per poter dire quello che dici. Se chiedi a chiunque qui dentro ti darà la stessa risposta che hai scritto giusto qui sopra, con qualche variazione sul tema magari.


Non sono tutti, ma solo un caso già può valere a mio parere...e ho conosciuto persone che sono esattamente come appaiono...
Vero il discorso dell'auto-analisi...però chi mi ha conosciuta non mi ha mai detto "ti facevo completamente diversa".
Poi è anche vero che chi si pone in una maniera totalmente avulsa da ciò che veramente è si guarda bene dal farsi conoscere al di fuori di posti come questi...


----------



## @lex (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ciò non toglie che nella realtà sei un timido che non riesce a dire quallo che vorrebbe o a scherzare come vorrebbe. Il fatto che un monitor possa annullare o mitigare la timidezza non vuol dire che scompaia. E' sempre lì, e fa parte di te. Anzi, tu mostri da dietro un monitor non la tua immagina completa, appunto, ma una porzione, una parte. Se la eliminassi o la contenssi anche dal vivo, allora sì. Ma così, dicevamo, non sei affatto vero. Non sei il vero tu.


no. sei il vero tu. o meglio una parte vera di te. che esiste. perché quelle cose le pensi anche se non le dici e saresti in grado di dirle. non fare emergere una parte di sé non vuol dire "camuffarsi" (a meno che non si parli di malafede ma mi pare che qui la stiamo escludendo altrimenti si apre una voragine che manco un centinaio di thread la richiuderebbe) p non essere veri. credo che partendo da visioni che paiono opposte potremmo addivenire ad una stessa conclusione. non ne sono certo ma ho questa impressione:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma nessuno legge il conte? no perché io ci credo a quello che scrivono e non perché sono boccalone. cosa dice il conte? che per lothar le donne che si fa sono il nulla. adesso, saranno pure delle troie, ma se io fossi una donna e sentirei dire di un'altra donna che è considerata il nulla mentre lui che fa quello che fa un figo mi sentirei sminuita. non importa che siano donne facili. sono il nulla. e lo si dice con fierezza. e questo discorso è pericoloso. il nulla ragazzi. IL NULLA.
> un misto di disprezzo, ipocrisia e egoismo che fa paura. queste persone che valori possono passare ai propri figli? nessuno. e questi figli troveranno donne che considereranno nulla. e viceversa. vorreste che vostra figlia/o trovasse qualcuno che la considera il nulla? beh, se la risposta è si vi (impersonale) meritate tutti i lothar di questo mondo. che siano veri o finti (cosa che io non credo)


Quel che pensa Lothar e altri qui e nel mondo si sa. Purtroppo.
Non avevo solo compreso l'umorismo di un'utente che mi piace perché non coerente con l'idea che mi sono fatta di lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> no. sei il vero tu. *o meglio una parte vera di te.* che esiste. perché quelle cose le pensi anche se non le dici e saresti in grado di dirle. *non fare emergere una parte di sé non vuol dire "camuffarsi"* (a meno che non si parli di malafede ma mi pare che qui la stiamo escludendo altrimenti si apre una voragine che manco un centinaio di thread la richiuderebbe) *p non essere veri.* credo che partendo da visioni che paiono opposte potremmo addivenire ad una stessa conclusione. non ne sono certo ma ho questa impressione:mrgreen:


Una parte. Appunto. Tu scegli, scegli attenzione, di mostrare una parte di te. E quindi si, ti stai cammuffando, come no. Per quento veritiera sarà la parte che mostri, non è tutta ed una parte o più, scientamente, la tieni nascosta, la ometti. E' come dire una mezza verità che è un po' verità ma non troppo. Stessa cosa. I fini possono essere molteplici, io non sto parlando di malafede. Anche se c'è pure quella, ovviamente.


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una parte. Appunto. Tu scegli, scegli attenzione, di mostrare una parte di te. E quindi si, ti stai cammuffando, come no. Per quento veritiera sarà la parte che mostri, non è tutta ed una parte o più, scientamente, la tieni nascosta, la ometti. E' come dire una mezza verità che è un po' verità ma non troppo. Stessa cosa. I fini possono essere molteplici, io non sto parlando di malafede. Anche se c'è pure quella, ovviamente.


Ma se la metti così mai nessuno sarà mai se stesso al 100%...


----------



## @lex (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una parte. Appunto. Tu scegli, scegli attenzione, di mostrare una parte di te. E quindi si, ti stai cammuffando, come no. Per quento veritiera sarà la parte che mostri, non è tutta ed una parte o più, scientamente, la tieni nascosta, la ometti. E' come dire una mezza verità che è un po' verità ma non troppo. Stessa cosa. I fini possono essere molteplici, io non sto parlando di malafede. Anche se c'è pure quella, ovviamente.


ma non la ometti scientemente...hai presente un balbuzinete che pensa le cose ma poi non è in grado di dirle ma se le canta tutto è ok? bene, secondo me (con tutte le eccezioni del caso) il monitor è come la canzone per il balbuziente. con la differenza che il balbuziente ci rimane. Spesso invece basta poco (tempo)  anche se non è di primo acchito affinchè le due "personalità" coincidano.


----------



## Hellseven (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Il desiderio mentale sopperire carenze sessuali? Naaaaaa


Na? Tu dici naaaaa?
Io dico maaaaaaaah
Magari per alcuni funziona.
Leggi il Fantasma esce di scena di Philip Roth 
Poi magari naaaaa diventa maaaaah, forse si .....


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Amareggiata con te?
> Madonna in questo forum tutti si sentono attaccati solo ad esprimere un concetto!
> 
> Ok, come ho già detto e ripetuto, io ringrazio di aver conosciuto uomini che non hanno sti pregiudizi davvero tristi e squallidi.
> E dico anche il perchè, so chi sono io...so quanto valgo...so che genere di persona sono. Se decido di darla dopo 2 minuti netti e vengo messa da parte sulla base di un pregiudizio che gli uomini hanno ancorato nel cervello sulla base del niente allora mi reputo fortunata, perchè io di gente che vive di pregiudizi non me ne faccio nulla.


Buongiorno :smile: Permettimi di dubitare che tu l'abbia data due minuti netti dopo la conoscenza, io dopo due minuti manco sarei sicura del nome del tizio e a quel punto sarei io ad usarlo come giochino sessuale e a che scopo ?  mah non so quanto mi piacerebbe... A mio discolpa ammetto che sono decisamente cerebrale e scopare tanto per non fa per me ...temo :smile:


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma nessuno legge il conte? no perché io ci credo a quello che scrivono e non perché sono boccalone. cosa dice il conte? che per lothar le donne che si fa sono il nulla. adesso, saranno pure delle troie, ma se io fossi una donna e sentirei dire di un'altra donna che è considerata il nulla mentre lui che fa quello che fa un figo mi sentirei sminuita. non importa che siano donne facili. sono il nulla. e lo si dice con fierezza. e questo discorso è pericoloso. il nulla ragazzi. IL NULLA.
> un misto di disprezzo, ipocrisia e egoismo che fa paura. queste persone che valori possono passare ai propri figli? nessuno. e questi figli troveranno donne che considereranno nulla. e viceversa. vorreste che vostra figlia/o trovasse qualcuno che la considera il nulla? beh, se la risposta è si vi (impersonale) meritate tutti i lothar di questo mondo. che siano veri o finti (cosa che io non credo)



Ciao

credo, che alcuni lo leggono e vanno poi oltre, altri non lo leggono ... 
Non mi sento per nulla sminuita. Perché fa il figo dei miei stivali,
cioè, si sminuisce da solo. Vertiginosamente. Altro che Don Giovanni. 


sienne


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, si, proprio li. Ma mi hanno detto che quello non è solo un posto per nudisti, mi hanno raccontato che si tromba tranquillamente in spiaggia, ammucchiate, ecc. È vero? Tu ci vai?



E' una città di 30.000 persone... ci sono parti tranquille e familiari... altre invece parecchio trasgressive dove effettivamente si fa quello che citi e che ovviamente sono quelle più conosciute. Non ci sono mai andato per questo, non è il mio genere.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il neretto è presto detto.
> 
> Madeleine ha deciso di andare a Cape d'Adge e guardare film di Di Caprio in spiaggia usando un determinata parte anatomica di Oscuro come antenna parabolica per la televisione.



In effetti siamo andati leggermente fuori argomento....


ma anche dopo... dove è finita Madeleine?


----------



## gas (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io spero che Madeleine riesca a farsi qualche risata...
> comunque : Gas, settimana scorsa saresti stato fiero di me, avevo il tacco 12 e la caviglia in mostra:mrgreen:


sono fiero di te a prescindere..... 
ovviamente la caviglia in mostra e il tacco 12 è un valore aggiunto :up:


----------



## gas (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se attiro la sua attenzione la distolgo da altre.
> Tu sai che vecchia come sono non sono un pericolo... flap flap...


sei adorabile a... prescindere :kiss:


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non è facile spiegare e far capire
> quanto per qualcuno (es:io)
> ci siano parole (es:ipocrita,menefreghista,incoerente ecc)che appaiono
> prive di sostanza ...
> ...



ma infatti secondo me il punto è che se non vado bene io puoi appiccicarmi tutti gli aggettivi che vuoi, ma la sostanza rimane quella e non c'è nulla da fare


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una parte. Appunto. Tu scegli, scegli attenzione, di mostrare una parte di te. E quindi si, ti stai cammuffando, come no. Per quento veritiera sarà la parte che mostri, non è tutta ed una parte o più, scientamente, la tieni nascosta, la ometti. E' come dire una mezza verità che è un po' verità ma non troppo. Stessa cosa. I fini possono essere molteplici, io non sto parlando di malafede. Anche se c'è pure quella, ovviamente.


secondo me è esattamente il contrario... se ho capito cosa intende alex. Se lui qui sopra si sente più a suo agio e si apre più liberamente, sta mostrando il vero sè. Nella vita reale invece, le possibili inibizioni (che sono un falso sè) nascondono la sua vera essenza. Andrebbero semmai rimosse, perchè non fanno parte davvero di lui, ma sono solo una corazza... righe di software da cencellare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma nessuno legge il conte? no perché io ci credo a quello che scrivono e non perché sono boccalone. cosa dice il conte? che per lothar le donne che si fa sono il nulla. adesso, saranno pure delle troie, ma se io fossi una donna e sentirei dire di un'altra donna che è considerata il nulla mentre lui che fa quello che fa un figo mi sentirei sminuita. non importa che siano donne facili. sono il nulla. e lo si dice con fierezza. e questo discorso è pericoloso. il nulla ragazzi. IL NULLA.
> un misto di disprezzo, ipocrisia e egoismo che fa paura. queste persone che valori possono passare ai propri figli? nessuno. e questi figli troveranno donne che considereranno nulla. e viceversa. vorreste che vostra figlia/o trovasse qualcuno che la considera il nulla? beh, se la risposta è si vi (impersonale) meritate tutti i lothar di questo mondo. che siano veri o finti (cosa che io non credo)


Trovo indicativo questo scagliarsi contro l'indifferenza altrui e poi invocarla nei propri confronti ( mollami, non quotarmi, non leggermi). 
Se qualche volta ti fermassi a pensare trenta secondo in più forse capiresti che c'è chi evita di esprimersi su certe banalità proprio perché più che una risata non possono suscitare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quel che pensa Lothar e altri qui e nel mondo si sa. Purtroppo.
> Non avevo solo compreso l'umorismo di un'utente che mi piace perché non coerente con l'idea che mi sono fatta di lei.


Siamo solidali con te, brunetta. Il tradimento delle proprie aspettative è sempre dietro l'angolo.
Io molto serenamente ti dico ciò che penso: hai una gran faccia tosta a portare avanti questo discorso per pagine e pagine, e proprio nei confronti di sbriciolata ( intesa come utente molto corretta ed equilibrata).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti secondo me il punto è che se non vado bene io puoi appiccicarmi tutti gli aggettivi che vuoi, ma la sostanza rimane quella e non c'è nulla da fare


Ma guarda che penso valga per (quasi) tutti. Mi sembra che sottolinei l'ovvio.


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno :smile: Permettimi di dubitare che tu l'abbia data due minuti netti dopo la conoscenza, io dopo due minuti manco sarei sicura del nome del tizio e a quel punto sarei io ad usarlo come giochino sessuale e a che scopo ?  mah non so quanto mi piacerebbe... A mio discolpa ammetto che sono decisamente cerebrale e scopare tanto per non fa per me ...temo :smile:



No due minuti no dai...infatti ho usato il SE! 

Il mio fidanzato l'ho conosciuto su un forum, tra l'altro sono sempre stata molto fredda con lui perchè eravamo in una situazione particolare...nessuno dei due aveva voglia di storie e rotture di balle, mettici in più che stavamo a 1300 km di distanza e la frittata è fatta.
Ho organizzato un raduno nel 2008...ci si era accordati con tutti gli utenti che potevano venire...a lui è stato detto anche se era quasi impossibile che venisse.
Bene, invece è venuto...e un paio di giorni prima avevamo anche discusso quindi era in forse...il raduno era il sabato, ha avuto la bella pensata di venire il venerdì. Voleva conoscermi e anche io ero curiosa, ma non erano mai volate parole d'amore o chissà cosa...
La sua faccia uscito dall'aeroporto me la ricorderò finchè campo, ricorderò finchè campo che casualmente avevamo entrambi pantaloni neri e maglietta arancione...ricorderò finchè campo il fatto che non mi ha nemmeno detto ciao, ma mi ha abbracciata.
Non so, sarò stata fortunata sicuramente, ma dopo 2 ore eravamo in una camera d'albergo e dopo 6 anni siamo qui...
Se lui fosse stato il tipico maschio con la mentalità retrograda mi avrebbe mandata affanculo senza stima visto che il concetto di cui si discuteva era appunto che i maschi perdono la stima quando gliela si dà subito...e per noi era fondamentalmente il primo appuntamento e la prima volta che ci vedevamo...
Bè, io e lui ci leggevamo, ma non ci conoscevamo...io scrivevo solo il giorno, lui la notte...ed era uno degli utenti più prolissi che abbia mai letto!!! 
Diciamo che ho avuto culo e bon...

Quando invece ho aspettato mesi e mesi per concedermi, conoscenza, uscite, tutto il corollario di cose che si fanno prima di arrivare a un rapporto completo mi è andata male, ma talmente male che a sto punto veramente penso che aspettare faccia solo perdere tempo...
Per me il sesso è comunicazione, se lì c'è qualcosa che non va (e aspettare tanto per me significa che c'è qualcosa che non va) allora devo stare in occhio...in più ho la fortuna di avere un corpo che ragiona per i fatti suoi e se mi concedo a qualcuno che non mi sconfinfera non collabora...

Poi l'ho detto, io sono stata a letto solo con 3 uomini, quelli con cui ho fatto stronzate da discoteca, da chat, da boh, non li conto e non li prendo nemmeno in considerazione...

Ps: anche io vivo il sesso in maniera più cerebrale che altro...


----------



## gas (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No due minuti no dai...infatti ho usato il SE!
> 
> Il mio fidanzato l'ho conosciuto su un forum, tra l'altro sono sempre stata molto fredda con lui perchè eravamo in una situazione particolare...nessuno dei due aveva voglia di storie e rotture di balle, mettici in più che stavamo a 1300 km di distanza e la frittata è fatta.
> Ho organizzato un raduno nel 2008...ci si era accordati con tutti gli utenti che potevano venire...a lui è stato detto anche se era quasi impossibile che venisse.
> ...


si, hai avuto molta fortuna.... :smile:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> si, hai avuto molta fortuna.... :smile:


Io invece penso di aver avuto semplicemente sfortuna in passato...
Perchè quello che mi ha detto "se me l'avessi data subito avrei chiuso" l'ho incontrato...e ringrazio il cielo (o lo maledico) che me lo abbia detto tempo dopo...se me lo diceva subito mi continuava a vedere col binocolo...
Penso semplicemente che bisogna avere testa e non incasellare la gente su comportamenti che ha e che non corrispondono alla morale comune...e questa capacità di andare oltre l'hanno in ben pochi...
Che tanto poi che la dai prima, che la dai dopo, che aspetti le fatidiche 3 uscite alla fin fine la dai...se le cose van male, sei additata come donna di malaffare...
E' così da che mondo è mondo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi sa che pure tu non ami vincere facile mi sa


sapessi caro H7 quante donne sul tuo pensiero ci hanno fatto dei calcoli... diffida di chi la dispensa come fosse un premio, dai retta a zia.


----------



## madeleine (14 Maggio 2014)

sono sul treno direz udine. grazie del consiglio.mio marito non se l'aspettava e deve gestirsi tutti e tre i pargoli fino a venerdi ma mi e' srmbrato disponibile e mi ha anche detto che se vogliamo possiamo tornare ad essere felici. sono piu' serena.per lo meno cambio aria x un po'.sara'tosta x lui domani c' e' pure il nuoto e li deve portare e preparare la piccola ..lui che non l'ha mai fatto.eheheh


----------



## zanna (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sapessi caro H7 quante donne sul tuo pensiero ci hanno fatto dei calcoli... *diffida di chi la dispensa come fosse un premio, dai retta a zia.*


... e anche da chi la da via a nastro, dai retta a nonno


----------



## zanna (14 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> sono sul treno direz udine. grazie del consiglio.mio marito non se l'aspettava e deve gestirsi tutti e tre i pargoli fino a venerdi ma mi e' srmbrato disponibile e mi ha anche detto che se vogliamo possiamo tornare ad essere felici. sono piu' serena.per lo meno cambio aria x un po'.sara'tosta x lui domani c' e' pure il nuoto e li deve portare e preparare la piccola ..lui che non l'ha mai fatto.eheheh


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ... e anche da chi la da via a nastro, dai retta a nonno


A nastro o col contagocce non è importante. E' importante che lo si faccia perché si vuole fare, e come dice Sbri non considerarla un premio da elargire.

E comunque mi piace pensare che le donne con cui sono stato non* me l'hanno data *ma *se lo sono preso.

*Quando esco con una donna lo scopo non è farmela dare, ma farle venire voglia di prenderlo, leggermente diverso come concetto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma anche perchè *qui si è per forza di cose superficiali, siamo parole
> *quando leggi qualcosa puoi anche impararlo a memoria, ma che ne sai veramente di chi ha scritto?


apperò. aggiungerei anche un maremma maiala.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> sono sul treno direz udine. grazie del consiglio.mio marito non se l'aspettava e deve gestirsi tutti e tre i pargoli fino a venerdi ma mi e' srmbrato disponibile e mi ha anche detto che se vogliamo possiamo tornare ad essere felici. sono piu' serena.per lo meno cambio aria x un po'.sara'tosta x lui domani c' e' pure il nuoto e li deve portare e preparare la piccola ..lui che non l'ha mai fatto.eheheh


vedrai che da qui a venerdì avrà modo di apprezzarti:smile: ... e di riflettere. Auguri.


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A nastro o col contagocce non è importante. E' importante che lo si faccia perché si vuole fare, e come dice Sbri non considerarla un premio da elargire.
> 
> E comunque mi piace pensare che le donne con cui sono stato non* me l'hanno data *ma *se lo sono preso.
> 
> *Quando esco con una donna lo scopo non è farmela dare, ma farle venire voglia di prenderlo, leggermente diverso come concetto.



Ciao

direi ... cambia e come. 
ma è un po' come quando si cambia prospettiva 
e si dice, ho accolto ... e non mi ha "spinta" ...


sienne


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

come devo fare con te....
può essere ma non credo che questo sia davvero lo zoccolo duro delle donne.
immagino che possano equipararsi a certi uomini che usano strategie d'acchiappo .ti pare?
 sai però che pensavo un'altra cosa...come mai ci troviamo spesso con te che mi giustifichi giudizi acidi miei e di poche altre su stermi, rabarbaro, il conte , lothar  ed io che lo faccio per le donne?
hai fatto caso?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sapessi caro H7 quante donne sul tuo pensiero ci hanno fatto dei calcoli... diffida di chi la dispensa come fosse un premio, dai retta a zia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cara Nicka mica l'ho inventato io *il pregiudizio maschile millenario sulla donna facile che è bello scoparsi ma non prendere come moglie*. Perché ti senti amareggiata e poi con me? Ho solo riferito quello che è' stato erroneamente pensato per secoli. E credo che come tutti i pregiudizi e' duro a morire.


... che poi spesso si ribalta nel fatto che non possa essere bello scoparsi la moglie, madre dei figli che con quella bocca dà loro il bacio della buona notte. La scissione della donna dalla madre/moglie è un bel casino che ha reso sessualmente insipido più di un matrimonio.
Ogni medaglia ha due facce.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> sono sul treno direz udine. grazie del consiglio.mio marito non se l'aspettava e deve gestirsi tutti e tre i pargoli fino a venerdi ma mi e' srmbrato disponibile e mi ha anche detto che se vogliamo possiamo tornare ad essere felici. sono piu' serena.per lo meno cambio aria x un po'.sara'tosta x lui domani c' e' pure il nuoto e li deve portare e preparare la piccola ..lui che non l'ha mai fatto.eheheh



Tienici aggiornati!
Dai, incrociamo le dita per te!!!!


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... che poi spesso s*i ribalta nel fatto che non possa essere bello scoparsi la moglie, madre dei figli che con quella bocca dà loro il bacio della buona notte*. La scissione della donna dalla madre/moglie è un bel casino che ha reso sessualmente insipido più di un matrimonio.
> Ogni medaglia ha due facce.




Terribile....
Ma... è una cosa che esiste ancora?


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

ma ne uno né l'altro....c'è stato soprattutto uno scambio emozionale, voglio sperare





Tubarao ha detto:


> A nastro o col contagocce non è importante. E' importante che lo si faccia perché si vuole fare, e come dice Sbri non considerarla un premio da elargire.
> 
> E comunque mi piace pensare che le donne con cui sono stato non* me l'hanno data *ma *se lo sono preso.
> 
> *Quando esco con una donna lo scopo non è farmela dare, ma farle venire voglia di prenderlo, leggermente diverso come concetto.


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Terribile....
> Ma... è una cosa che esiste ancora?


Esiste tanto quelli che mandano affanculo una fanciulla se ha l'ardire di darla via la prima sera che ci escono...nessuno sottolinea però che questi fantastici personaggi non vengono stuprati eh...ma magari la tentano, ma loro sono brave persone, degne di stima...


----------



## Tubarao (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ne uno né l'altro....c'è stato soprattutto uno scambio emozionale, voglio sperare



Era per rimarcare il fatto che il concetto di darla per me è bruttissimo. Hai voglia di fare una cosa la fai, non ce l'hai non la fai. E allora ribalto il punto di vista proprio per estremizzare e per rimettere le cose su un livello paritario, un livello di scambio appunto.


----------



## zanna (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ne uno né l'altro....c'è stato soprattutto uno scambio emozionale, voglio sperare


:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Era per rimarcare il fatto che il concetto di darla per me è bruttissimo. Hai voglia di fare una cosa la fai, non ce l'hai non la fai. E allora ribalto il punto di vista proprio per estremizzare.


ci mancherebbe .già aborro questa tristissima espressione che parla di dare una vagina...quando c'è tanto altro


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A nastro o col contagocce non è importante. E' importante che lo si faccia perché si vuole fare, e come dice Sbri non considerarla un premio da elargire.
> 
> E comunque mi piace pensare che le donne con cui sono stato non* me l'hanno data *ma *se lo sono preso.
> 
> *Quando esco con una donna lo scopo non è farmela dare, ma farle venire voglia di prenderlo, leggermente diverso come concetto.



Ho sempre pensato che non è ne una cosa n'è l'altra 
ma un piacere reciproco...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come devo fare con te....
> può essere ma non credo che questo sia davvero lo zoccolo duro delle donne.
> immagino che possano equipararsi a certi uomini che usano strategie d'acchiappo .ti pare?
> sai però che pensavo un'altra cosa...come mai ci troviamo spesso con te che mi giustifichi giudizi acidi miei e di poche altre su stermi, rabarbaro, il conte , lothar ed io che lo faccio per le donne?
> hai fatto caso?


Premettendo che mi ti sono molto affezzionata e ti stimo pure moltissimo, giuro che non ho capito il tuo post.
Non ho detto che questo sia lo zoccolo duro delle donne. Ma.
Quando una donna calcola quale sia il tempo di attesa giusto per far sì che, cedendo alle brame dell'uomo, egli non la consideri una zoccola, vuol dire che ha lo stesso coinvolgimento per lui che ho io quando guardo un panetto di tofu.
Punto primo.
Non solo, ma dietro quel calcolo, che potrebbe essere ingenuamente ed in buona fede dettato da raccomandazioni materne per una ragazza, per una donna, parlando con H7 immagino donne adulte,se ne cela spesso un'altro: appositamente quello di mostrarsi donna virtuosa e dal probabile trascorso e presente limpido, nonchè in probabile odore di beatitudine. Quindi la compagna di vita, non della serata.
Immagine che potrebbe essere vivacemente in contrasto con la realtà dei fatti... e spesso lo è.
Non parlo di fantascenza, conoscenza sul campo.
Se una donna, nel momento dell'innamoramento, fa calcoli di questo tipo, il mio naso si arriccia.
Sia chiaro: non sto dicendo che se la prima sera che si esce se non si concretizza c'è dietro un calcolo.
Sto parlando di attese lunghe, quelle che citava H7.
Il problema fondamentalmente è che noi donne sappiamo benissimo come funziona il cervello degli uomini: li educhiamo noi, perlopiù.


e per quanto riguarda Rabby.... :inlove: all'amor non si comanda.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io invece penso di aver avuto semplicemente sfortuna in passato...
> Perchè quello che mi ha detto "se me l'avessi data subito avrei chiuso" l'ho incontrato...e ringrazio il cielo (o lo maledico) che me lo abbia detto tempo dopo...se me lo diceva subito mi continuava a vedere col binocolo...
> Penso semplicemente che bisogna avere testa e non incasellare la gente su comportamenti che ha e che non corrispondono alla morale comune...e questa capacità di andare oltre l'hanno in ben pochi...
> Che tanto poi che la dai prima, che la dai dopo, che aspetti le fatidiche 3 uscite alla fin fine la dai...se le cose van male, sei additata come donna di malaffare...
> E' così da che mondo è mondo!


additata da chi?
e poi se è una cosa che ti andava di fare che ti frega ...

il mondo è così per chi lo pensa così..


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A nastro o col contagocce non è importante. E' importante che lo si faccia perché si vuole fare, e come dice Sbri non considerarla un premio da elargire.
> 
> E comunque mi piace pensare che le donne con cui sono stato non* me l'hanno data *ma *se lo sono preso.
> 
> *Quando esco con una donna lo scopo non è farmela dare, ma farle venire voglia di prenderlo, leggermente diverso come concetto.


l'importante è che alla fine ognuno restituisca al legittimo proprietario il quid.
Io la vedo come una cosa reciproca ma capisco che così la intendi, dal punto di vista dell'uomo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Terribile....
> Ma... è una cosa che esiste ancora?


sentita con le mie orecchie a giustificazione del fatto che certe cose con la moglie non si possono fare, sacrilegio.
Il mondo è vario.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Maggio 2014)

E ti pareva che la Minnie non mi tirasse in ballo..?


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma guarda che penso valga per (quasi) tutti. Mi sembra che sottolinei l'ovvio.



bene, vorrà dire che sono un'utente ovvia, oltre a tutto il resto
c'è altro?


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Premettendo che mi ti sono molto affe*z*zionata e ti stimo pure moltissimo, giuro che non ho capito il tuo post.
> Non ho detto che questo sia lo zoccolo duro delle donne. Ma.
> Quando una donna calcola quale sia il tempo di attesa giusto per far sì che, cedendo alle brame dell'uomo, egli non la consideri una zoccola, vuol dire che ha lo stesso coinvolgimento per lui che ho io quando guardo un panetto di tofu.
> Punto primo.
> ...


a parte il fatto che hio scoperto una vecchia zeta che mi avevi rubato hai ragione ad arricciare il naso ma mi perplime sempre questo fatto che tu sia più incline a trovare difetti alle donne ...e nello stesso tempo forse riflettevo che da parte mia vale il contrario.
che ne so quello che volevo dire.
no, comunque io non educo nessuno, ho avuto una figlia femmina e solo cani maschi (maleducati:singleeye


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E ti pareva che la Minnie non mi tirasse in ballo..?


sì, se vuoi cancello


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sentita con le mie orecchie a giustificazione del fatto che certe cose con la moglie non si possono fare, sacrilegio.
> Il mondo è vario.


Sì... ma... anche parecchio problematico, qui.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sentita con le mie orecchie a giustificazione del fatto che certe cose con la moglie non si possono fare, sacrilegio.
> Il mondo è vario.



Sbri..io ho purtroppo sentito una moglie dire''che no pompini mai fatti e mai imparero''.

Qualche gg marito e'andato via di casa..........


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> secondo me è esattamente il contrario... se ho capito cosa intende alex. Se lui qui sopra si sente più a suo agio e si apre più liberamente, sta mostrando il vero sè. Nella vita reale invece, le possibili inibizioni (che sono un falso sè) nascondono la sua vera essenza. Andrebbero semmai rimosse, perchè non fanno parte davvero di lui, ma sono solo una corazza... righe di software da cencellare.


Le inibizioni fanno parte di te. Tu sei ANCHE le tue inibizioni. Le inibizioni non sono un falso te stesso, sono una tua emanazione, sei tu. Quando valuti una persona devi farlo nella sua complessità, inibizioni e difetti assortiti compresi, anche e soprattutto quando pensi a te stesso, cosa che, ti posso assicurare, nessuno fa realmente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E ti pareva che la Minnie non mi tirasse in ballo..?


ma tu giassai che io ti faccio scudo con il mio corpo, laddove ci sia bisogno.inlove


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..io ho purtroppo sentito una moglie dire''che no pompini mai fatti e mai imparero''.
> 
> Qualche gg marito e'andato via di casa..........


Ma chi era, #nonnostronzo?


----------



## Tubarao (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'importante è che alla fine ognuno restituisca al legittimo proprietario il quid.
> Io la vedo come una cosa reciproca ma capisco che così la intendi, dal punto di vista dell'uomo.


Come ho spiegato nella risposta a Minerva, è proprio il tentativo dal punto di vista maschile di riportare le cose sul livello della reciprocità e del libero scambio.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

:singleeye:in fondo lo adoro...sarà la cinquantesima volta che lo dice  questa? 





lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..io ho purtroppo sentito una moglie dire''che no pompini mai fatti e mai imparero''.
> 
> Qualche gg marito e'andato via di casa..........


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> additata da chi?
> e poi se è una cosa che ti andava di fare che ti frega ...
> 
> il mondo è così per chi lo pensa così..


Additata da quei maschi che pensano che le donne siano troie a prescindere, che la diano e non la diano o la diano dopo tot, che non è mai abbastanza, ma è sempre troppo...

Mi sarebbe fregato nel caso in cui fossi stata mandata a cagare da una persona di cui ero innamorata nel caso...
Per il resto, dell'opinione della gente, me ne faccio poco e niente...
Ascolto e prendo in considerazione solo le persone che mi conoscono bene e sono poche...


----------



## zanna (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Premettendo che mi ti sono molto affezzionata e ti stimo pure moltissimo, giuro che non ho capito il tuo post.
> Non ho detto che questo sia lo zoccolo duro delle donne. Ma.
> *Quando una donna calcola quale sia il tempo di attesa giusto per far sì che, cedendo alle brame dell'uomo, egli non la consideri una zoccola, vuol dire che ha lo stesso coinvolgimento per lui che ho io quando guardo un panetto di tofu.*
> Punto primo.
> ...


1° neretto :rofl::rofl::rofl:
2° neretto :applauso::applauso::applauso:
3° neretto :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: ma non perchè non hai ragione ma perchè siete "dolcemente complicate" con propensione al corto circuito (almeno alcune!!) ... sarà l'eccessivo numero di connessioni neurali rispetto ai maschietti? :carneval:


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, se vuoi cancello


Ma figurati!

Faccio lasciare anche il mezzo chilo di affettati in più che mi dà il salumiere quando gli chiedo 3 etti di mortadella...

Sono un tipo liberale...


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu giassai che io ti faccio scudo con il mio corpo, laddove ci sia bisogno.inlove


Wow...come Gheddafi ( pace all'anima sua...) con le sue pretoriane!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì... ma... anche parecchio problematico, qui.


e ma tesoro, la donna angelicata, la Madre che rimane vergine pure dopo il parto(non voglio essere blasfema, parlo di icone) sono nel nostro retaggio culturale. Belle vive, pure.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se la metti così mai nessuno sarà mai se stesso al 100%...


Infatti.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e ma tesoro, la donna angelicata, la Madre che rimane vergine pure dopo il parto(non voglio essere blasfema, parlo di icone) sono nel nostro retaggio culturale. Belle vive, pure.


Delle serie: ti lascio perché sei troppo brava a fare i pompini e chissà come hai imparato ?


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti.


E allora si parla di niente...:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Additata da quei maschi che pensano che le donne siano troie a prescindere, che la diano e non la diano o la diano dopo tot, che non è mai abbastanza, ma è sempre troppo...
> 
> Mi sarebbe fregato nel caso in cui fossi stata mandata a cagare da una persona di cui ero innamorata nel caso...
> Per il resto, dell'opinione della gente, me ne faccio poco e niente...
> Ascolto e prendo in consider*azione solo le persone che mi conoscono bene e sono poche*...


infatti ...


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Premettendo che mi ti sono molto affezzionata e ti stimo pure moltissimo, giuro che non ho capito il tuo post.
> Non ho detto che questo sia lo zoccolo duro delle donne. Ma.
> Quando una donna calcola quale sia il tempo di attesa giusto per far sì che, cedendo alle brame dell'uomo, egli non la consideri una zoccola, vuol dire che ha lo stesso coinvolgimento per lui che ho io quando guardo un panetto di tofu.
> Punto primo.
> Non solo, ma dietro quel calcolo, che potrebbe essere ingenuamente ed in buona fede dettato da raccomandazioni





Tubarao ha detto:


> A nastro o col contagocce non è importante. E' importante che lo si faccia perché si vuole fare, e come dice Sbri non considerarla un premio da elargire.
> 
> E comunque mi piace pensare che le donne con cui sono stato non* me l'hanno data *ma *se lo sono preso.
> 
> *Quando esco con una donna lo scopo non è farmela dare, ma farle venire voglia di prenderlo, leggermente diverso come concetto.


Ma soprattutto: chi cazzo se ne frega di quel che pensa, ringrazi chi gli pare...è già fortunato d avermi li, in quel momento. 
Ovviamente non ho ben seguito, in quanto sono rimasta 10000 post fa.
Volevo solo dire: Vota Eliade! :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Wow...come Gheddafi ( pace all'anima sua...) con le sue pretoriane!


sarò la tua pretoriana, basta che tuinlove non sia il mio Gheddafi


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E allora si parla di niente...:mrgreen:


Si fa sempre pour parler.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye:in fondo lo adoro...sarà la cinquantesima volta che lo dice questa?


non ho tenuto il conto ma... vedi che è adorabile?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si fa sempre pour parler.


E ci mancherebbe...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Delle serie: ti lascio perché sei troppo brava a fare i pompini e chissà come hai imparato ?


ahahhahhhah, si po' esse.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sarò la tua pretoriana, basta che tuinlove non sia il mio Gheddafi


Ok, va bene anche Kim Jong Un...


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

come un chiodo nella sedia quando ti siedi decisa





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho tenuto il conto ma... vedi che è adorabile?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Comunque lo scambio Minni/Sbriciolata a base di "ti sono affezZionata/tistimo moltissimo/ti voglio bene" mi ha tramortito.


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto: chi cazzo se ne frega di quel che pensa, ringrazi chi gli pare...è già fortunato d avermi li, in quel momento.
> Ovviamente non ho ben seguito, in quanto sono rimasta 10000 post fa.
> Volevo solo dire: Vota Eliade! :carneval:



Porca puttana....facevo lo scroll e mi spunta questa...non me l'aspettavo. Porca puttana...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> 1° neretto :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 2° neretto :applauso::applauso::applauso:
> 3° neretto :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: ma non perchè non hai ragione ma perchè siete "dolcemente complicate" con propensione al corto circuito (almeno alcune!!) ... sarà l'eccessivo numero di connessioni neurali rispetto ai maschietti? :carneval:


il fatto è che abbiamo una forma mentis diversa, più organizzatrice, che considera contemporaneamente più aspetti della stessa cosa, proiettata al futuro, a obbiettivi complessi. Nel bene e nel male. Mica per niente la cura della prole, di conseguenza la prosecuzione della specie, è stata affidata a noi. Poi ho conosciuto uomini con una mente femminile e donne con una mente maschile. Non so se sia uno scherzo della natura o l'evoluzione.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

anche lui però se non ci fosse saremmo più poveri:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque lo scambio Minni/Sbriciolata a base di "ti sono affezZionata/tistimo moltissimo/ti voglio bene" mi ha tramortito.


Ad una certa età cominciano tutte a fare cosi...mah...


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il fatto è che abbiamo una forma mentis diversa, più organizzatrice, che considera contemporaneamente più aspetti della stessa cosa, proiettata al futuro, a obbiettivi complessi. Nel bene e nel male. Mica per niente la cura della prole, di conseguenza la prosecuzione della specie, è stata affidata a noi. Poi *ho conosciuto uomini con una mente femminile e donne con una mente maschile.* Non so se sia uno scherzo della natura o l'evoluzione.



ma che du palle...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque lo scambio Minni/Sbriciolata a base di "ti sono affezZionata/tistimo moltissimo/ti voglio bene" mi ha tramortito.


hai visto che roba? e non ci sono neppure andata giù pesante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma che du palle...


tu mi sa che... ma anche io


----------



## zanna (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il fatto è che abbiamo una forma mentis diversa, più organizzatrice, che considera contemporaneamente più aspetti della stessa cosa, proiettata al futuro, a obbiettivi complessi. *Nel bene e nel male.* Mica per niente la cura della prole, di conseguenza la prosecuzione della specie, è stata affidata a noi. Poi ho conosciuto uomini con una mente femminile e donne con una mente maschile. Non so se sia uno scherzo della natura o l'evoluzione.


Mi piaci zietta ... pur rimanendo dalla tua parte resti obbiettiva :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ad una certa età cominciano tutte a fare cosi...mah...


Jon? che per caso cerchi rogna?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Jon? che per caso cerchi rogna?


Fuochino.


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu mi sa che... ma anche io



...io che?

cortesemente, non avresti qualche nuovo aggettivo per la mia collezione?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No due minuti no dai...infatti ho usato il SE!
> 
> Il mio fidanzato l'ho conosciuto su un forum, tra l'altro sono sempre stata molto fredda con lui perchè eravamo in una situazione particolare...nessuno dei due aveva voglia di storie e rotture di balle, mettici in più che stavamo a 1300 km di distanza e la frittata è fatta.
> Ho organizzato un raduno nel 2008...ci si era accordati con tutti gli utenti che potevano venire...a lui è stato detto anche se era quasi impossibile che venisse.
> ...


Tesoro ma allora vi conoscevate online.. Non era uno sconosciuto, io come sconosciuto intendo una persona che fino al momento dell 'incontro non ho mai incrociato :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...io che?
> 
> cortesemente, non avresti qualche nuovo aggettivo per la mia collezione?


no, nessun aggettivo, ma ti vedo con una mente più... maschile. Poche elucubrazioni. Un maschiaccio:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Siamo* solidali con te, brunetta. Il tradimento delle proprie aspettative è sempre dietro l'angolo.
> Io molto serenamente ti dico ciò che penso: hai una gran faccia tosta a portare avanti questo discorso per pagine e pagine, e proprio nei confronti di sbriciolata ( intesa come utente molto corretta ed equilibrata).


Se tu mi scrivi io ti rispondo.
Funziona così.
Io ho espresso disorientamento e lei mi ha risposto. In effetti la risposta non mi è piaciuta. E così via.
Non era nessuna battaglia né polemica. L'ho chiusa perché l'ha chiusa, intelligentemente, anche lei.
Prendo atto che non devo provare delusione perché non devo farmi idee (positive assolute) su nessuno.
Non vedo la solidarietà tua (*noi* in che senso?) ma non la cercavo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... che poi spesso si ribalta nel fatto che non* possa essere bello scoparsi la moglie, madre dei figli che con quella bocca dà loro il bacio della buona notte*. La scissione della donna dalla madre/moglie è un bel casino che ha reso sessualmente insipido più di un matrimonio.
> Ogni medaglia ha due facce.


Questo è per quegli uomini (cosa infatti citata in film e libri su camorra e mafia) che hanno un'idea di sé stessi particolare e che legano il sesso a qualcosa che ha a che fare con il disprezzo o forse (ipotizzo) vivono in un modo di disprezza ed almeno in casa necessitano di trovare un'idea di purezza (malsana) che bilanci.

Non c'entra con la preferenza che possano avere alcuni uomini e donne, preferenza magari solo teorica, per chi arriva al sesso dopo un tempo di conoscenza.
In fondo il sesso è una modalità relazionale come le altre usarla per prima, o quasi, o per ultima può essere solo una preferenza individuale circostanziale di entrare immediatamente o gradualmente in intimità.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> sono sul treno direz udine. grazie del consiglio.mio marito non se l'aspettava e deve gestirsi tutti e tre i pargoli fino a venerdi ma mi e' srmbrato disponibile e mi ha anche detto che se vogliamo possiamo tornare ad essere felici. sono piu' serena.per lo meno cambio aria x un po'.sara'tosta x lui domani c' e' pure il nuoto e li deve portare e preparare la piccola ..lui che non l'ha mai fatto. eheheh


:up: una pausa chiarisce le idee.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye:in fondo lo adoro...sarà la cinquantesima volta che lo dice  questa?


Anch'io eh.
Ma lo champagne con il quale ha brindato la moglie di che marca era?:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Delle serie: ti lascio perché sei troppo brava a fare i pompini e chissà come hai imparato ?


Altro brindisi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io eh.
> Ma lo champagne con il quale ha brindato la moglie di che marca era?:carneval:


ce l'ho: Krug


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e ma tesoro, la donna angelicata, la Madre che rimane vergine pure dopo il parto(non voglio essere blasfema, parlo di icone) sono nel nostro retaggio culturale. Belle vive, pure.


:up:
Felice di non condividere l'esistenza con persone che abbiano questa cultura.
(PS per chi legge   Non sto parlando di fede o altro, per evitare equivoci ci si riferisce qui a un post precedente)


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, nessun aggettivo, ma ti vedo con una mente più... maschile. Poche elucubrazioni. Un maschiaccio:mrgreen:


sarebbe un complimento?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarebbe un complimento?:mrgreen:


non lo so ma tanto a Free non frega nulla, quindi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

premetto che mi dico che lagna da sola...
ma perché se agli uomini dici femminuccia s'incazzano e le donne a sentirsi dare del maschiaccio pensano di essere cazzute?


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tesoro ma allora vi conoscevate online.. Non era uno sconosciuto, io come sconosciuto intendo una persona che fino al momento dell 'incontro non ho mai incrociato :mrgreen:


E invece lo era...
Sai quanti mi è capitato di conoscere, che si sono posti in un certo modo, che hanno fatto passare cose per altre e poi si sono rivelati pezzi di merda, psicotici, cretini?
Di contro ho conosciuto anche bellissime persone, ma io la conoscenza la devo portare su un piano reale...altrimenti per me rimangono parole...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce l'ho: Krug


:up:


----------



## birba (14 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mmm lui si fa beffa di certe ragazze e di certi uomini che chiama coglioni e ragazze che chiama troie perche vanno con lui.....e' opnibaile che questa sia ESPERIENZA


ok, lui si fa beffa, ma magari quegli uomini sono davvero coglioni e quelle donne sono davvero troie
ne è pieno il mondo


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> premetto che mi dico che lagna da sola...
> ma perché se agli uomini dici femminuccia s'incazzano e le donne a sentirsi dare del maschiaccio pensano di essere cazzute?


perchè aveva ragione Freud... avete l'invidia del pene


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> perchè aveva ragione Freud... avete l'invidia del pene


ho già detto quanto mi stia sulle balle freud , lui e  i suoi orgasmi clitoridei e vaginali?


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, nessun aggettivo, ma ti vedo con una mente più... maschile. Poche elucubrazioni. Un *maschiaccio*:mrgreen:



:sbatti:

altra roba che non ho mai capito, dissento fortemente


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ho già detto quanto mi stia sulle balle freud* , lui e  i suoi orgasmi clitoridei e vaginali?


non sapevo di questa tua antipatia :singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (14 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> sono sul treno direz udine. grazie del consiglio.mio marito non se l'aspettava e deve gestirsi tutti e tre i pargoli fino a venerdi ma mi e' srmbrato disponibile e mi ha anche detto che se vogliamo possiamo tornare ad essere felici. sono piu' serena.per lo meno cambio aria x un po'.sara'tosta x lui domani c' e' pure il nuoto e li deve portare e preparare la piccola ..lui che non l'ha mai fatto.eheheh


Bravissima. Si fa così. 

E augurandoti di  risolvere tutto da adesso in avanti cerca di caricarlo di incombenze famigliari. 

Ci sarà pure un motivo se sono prevalentemente gli uomini a tradire.

gli lasciamo troppo tempo per annoiarsi. 

Noi non ne abbiamo.

divertiti a Udine. Rilassati.  Curati.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se interpretano un personaggio lo farebbero senza filtri e senza sovrastrutture, quindi paradossalmente sarebbero anche anche più sincere, in quanto generalmente è il personaggio che vorrebbero essere. Alla fine, credo, si è più trasparenti qui dentro che fuori.


Quoto, per esperienza pluriennale. E perché la scrittura, la scrittura! non mente mai.



Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque mi piace pensare che le donne con cui sono stato non* me l'hanno data *ma *se lo sono preso.
> 
> *Quando esco con una donna lo scopo non è farmela dare, ma farle  venire voglia di prenderlo, leggermente diverso come concetto.


Quoto, è nella natura stessa degli oggetti in questione. Non si può dare ciò che non si ha, semplicemente. 
Bello così, _nature_


----------



## @lex (14 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Trovo indicativo questo scagliarsi contro l'indifferenza altrui e poi invocarla nei propri confronti ( mollami, non quotarmi, non leggermi).
> Se qualche volta ti fermassi a pensare trenta secondo in più forse capiresti che c'è chi evita di esprimersi su certe banalità proprio perché più che una risata non possono suscitare.


trovo invece indicativo che tu abbia risposto proprio a me.


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Porca puttana....facevo lo scroll e mi spunta questa...non me l'aspettavo. Porca puttana...


Ti ho steso? :carneval:

Vota Eliade! :carneval:


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Na? Tu dici naaaaa?
> Io dico maaaaaaaah
> Magari per alcuni funziona.
> Leggi il Fantasma esce di scena di Philip Roth
> Poi magari naaaaa diventa maaaaah, forse si .....


Non riesco a leggere Roth, ci ho provato eh. Troppo misogino per i miei gusti.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No due minuti no dai...infatti ho usato il SE!
> 
> Il mio fidanzato l'ho conosciuto su un forum, tra l'altro sono sempre stata molto fredda con lui perchè eravamo in una situazione particolare...nessuno dei due aveva voglia di storie e rotture di balle, mettici in più che stavamo a 1300 km di distanza e la frittata è fatta.
> Ho organizzato un raduno nel 2008...ci si era accordati con tutti gli utenti che potevano venire...a lui è stato detto anche se era quasi impossibile che venisse.
> ...


Concordo con tutto. La mia storia nata in un forum è durata meno, era una stazione e non un aeroporto, ma l'abbraccio me lo ricordo bene anch'io


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Era per *rimarcare il fatto che il concetto di darla per me è bruttissimo. Hai voglia di fare una cosa la fai, non ce l'hai non la fai.* E allora ribalto il punto di vista proprio per estremizzare e per rimettere le cose su un livello paritario, un livello di scambio appunto.


:up:


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho già detto quanto mi stia sulle balle freud , lui e  i suoi orgasmi clitoridei e vaginali?



beh, ci sta una bella differenza, dipende se godi con la testa o con la vagina....

le donne con orgasmi vaginali, sono molto fisiche...amano molto il sesso per quello che è.
le donne clitoideriche (passate il termine) sono molto più difficili,
 non hanno mai raggiunto un orgasmo, con un altro 
e molto spesso per colpa dell'uomo che è troppo veloce...
loro hanno bisogno di un tempo molto più ampio.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> beh, ci sta una bella differenza, dipende se godi con la testa o con la vagina....
> 
> le donne con orgasmi vaginali, sono molto fisiche...amano molto il sesso per quello che è.
> le donne clitoideriche (passate il termine) sono molto più difficili,
> ...


Perchè le donne con orgasmi vaginali non hanno orgasmi clitoridei?


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> beh, ci sta una bella differenza, dipende se godi con la testa o con la vagina....
> 
> le donne con orgasmi vaginali, sono molto fisiche...amano molto il sesso per quello che è.
> le donne clitoideriche (passate il termine) sono molto più difficili,
> ...


per orgasmo s'intende l'acme ,il punto più intenso della cosiddetta gioia ,
come ci si arriva è un percorso che non cambia l'esito finale.
freud era un cretino (per quanto riguarda questo tipo di discorsi)e soprattutto non ha mai provato un  orgasmo al femminile


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per orgasmo s'intende l'acme ,il punto più intenso della cosiddetta gioia ,
> come ci si arriva è un percorso che non cambia l'esito finale.
> freud era un cretino e soprattutto non ha mai provato un  orgasmo al femminile



questo è sicuro.
però fu il primo che parlò, di isteria.
e posso confermarti che aveva ragione,
 la mente è più potente del corpo, molto,
  mille volte di più.
se una donna non gode, dipende dalla sua mente.
e naturalmente dall'uomo che si ritrova accanto.


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè le donne con orgasmi vaginali non hanno orgasmi clitoridei?


assolutamente si.
l'orgasmo vaginale è semplicemente più intenso,  profondo.
perchè investe sia la mente che il corpo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> assolutamente si.
> l'orgasmo vaginale è semplicemente più intenso,  profondo.
> perchè investe sia la mente che il corpo.


Scusa, ma tu esattamente che ne sai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> assolutamente si.
> l'orgasmo vaginale è semplicemente più intenso,  profondo.
> perchè investe sia la mente che il corpo.


mah


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> assolutamente si.
> l'orgasmo vaginale è semplicemente più intenso,  profondo.
> perchè investe sia la mente che il corpo.


l'orgasmo è orgasmo, punto.


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu esattamente che ne sai?


me lo  hanno detto quello con cui sono stato.
parlando...nel lettone, dopo la session...
una in particolare non era mai venuta con un uomo, e si dava la colpa lei.
scoprire che è stato facile, facile...gli è sembrato strano.
se un uomo ha i tempi giusti, ogni donna raggiunge l'orgasmo vaginale.


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'orgasmo è orgasmo, punto.


Io ne ho parlato nel mio sommo trattato sul clitoride...

Ps: uomini che parlano di orgasmi femminili...mi perplimo...


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *me lo ha hanno detto quello con cui sono stato.*
> parlando...nel lettone, dopo la session...
> una in particolare non era mai venuta con un uomo, e si dava la colpa lei.
> scoprire che è stato facile, facile...gli è sembrato strano.
> se un uomo ha i tempi giusti, ogni donna raggiunge l'orgasmo vaginale.


tutte vittime di freud


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu esattamente che ne sai?


Nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> me lo  hanno detto quello con cui sono stato.
> parlando...nel lettone, dopo la session...
> una in particolare non era mai venuta con un uomo, e si dava la colpa lei.
> scoprire che è stato facile, facile...gli è sembrato strano.
> se un uomo ha i tempi giusti, ogni donna raggiunge l'orgasmo vaginale.


Ma tu non eri quello che è troppo irruento e che a volte va tutto di corsa e finisce prima perchè pensa solo a lui o una roba simile?


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nulla.


ma, il fatto che ti ho dato della troia, non riesci proprio a metabolizzarlo????
fattene una ragione.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> assolutamente si.
> l'orgasmo vaginale è semplicemente più intenso,  profondo.
> perchè investe sia la mente che il corpo.


Ti sbagli. Sull'orgasmo vaginale concordo invece.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> me lo  hanno detto quello con cui sono stato.
> parlando...nel lettone, dopo la session...
> una in particolare non era mai venuta con un uomo, e si dava la colpa lei.
> scoprire che è stato facile, facile...gli è sembrato strano.
> se un uomo ha i tempi giusti, ogni donna raggiunge l'orgasmo vaginale.


quindi da inesperta dell'orgasmo indotto a esperta dell'orgasmo vaginale in una sessione 

spider, fai miracoli


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> me lo  hanno detto quello con cui sono stato.
> parlando...nel lettone, dopo la session...
> una in particolare non era mai venuta con un uomo, e si dava la colpa lei.
> scoprire che è stato facile, facile...gli è sembrato strano.
> se un uomo ha i tempi giusti, ogni donna raggiunge l'orgasmo vaginale.


che cazzata grandiosa


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non eri quello che è troppo irruento e che a volte va tutto di corsa e finisce prima perchè pensa solo a lui o una roba simile?


si,
 quello quando avevo 20 anni...
ma io mica sono un mostro di sessualità!!!
dico la mia esperienza, quello che mi è capitato.
ti giuro che ho avuto donne che si reputavano frigide...
certo scopavano con persone che dopo 3 minuti,
 venivano!!!!!
la donnaha bisogno di tempi molto più lunghi.
ma anche io, in alcuni casi non mi reputavo certo...
tutto qui.


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma, il fatto che ti ho dato della troia, non riesci proprio a metabolizzarlo????
> fattene una ragione.


Tu hai problemi. (oltre ad essere un cafone)

Un uomo non può capire cosa significa avere un orgasmo femminile, come una donna non capisce la sensazione di svuotamento di palle. Questo era il senso del mio intervento.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si,
> quello quando avevo 20 anni...
> ma io mica sono un mostro di sessualità!!!
> dico la mia esperienza, quello che mi è capitato.
> ...


Mai successo.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma, il fatto c*he ti ho dato della troia,* non riesci proprio a metabolizzarlo????
> fattene una ragione.


? ma sei scemo?


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mai successo.


buon per te.
mica tolgo ad altri.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cazzata grandiosa


Ahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahah!


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ? ma sei scemo?



ma lo sai che sono cosi...
oramai mi conosci?
dici che mi bannano?????


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ? ma sei scemo?


Non si può mica star simpatiche a tutti (cit.)

Questo mi dà della troia da quando mi sono iscritta...ma l'educazione è cosa rara...lo ben so!


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> buon per te.
> mica tolgo ad altri.


A me è successo il contrario, lunghissimi tempi loro. Però ti parlo di uomini dai quaranta in su.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non si può mica star simpatiche a tutti (cit.)
> 
> Questo mi dà della troia da quando mi sono iscritta...ma l'educazione è cosa rara...lo ben so!


ma pure a me a volte stai indigesta ma da questo a ritenere lecito che ti offendano ce ne passa


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma pure a me a volte stai indigesta* ma da questo a ritenere lecito che ti offendano ce ne passa


Vabbè ma quello tutti, però.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

:mrgreenoi però mi passa 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ma quello tutti, però.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si,
> quello quando avevo 20 anni...
> ma io mica sono un mostro di sessualità!!!
> dico la mia esperienza, quello che mi è capitato.
> ...


io ho capito quel che vuoi dire
credo che non esistano regole, né tipi di orgasmi, né standard di durata
pensare che un tipo di orgasmo sia diverso dall'altro serve solo a creare aspettative e frustrazioni inutili

posso aggiungere che sottolineare il confronto fra diversi partner da parte delle signore in questione non mi sembra una buona idea per nessuno?


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma pure a me a volte stai indigesta* ma da questo a ritenere lecito che ti offendano ce ne passa




Meno male non sempre! 

Guarda, sto tizio lo ha fatto dai primi giorni in cui mi sono iscritta, quando ha possibilità di sottolineare che io son troia lo fa senza alcun problema...ne prendo atto eh...ma io non ho mai offeso nessuno e non capisco per quale diamine di motivo lo si faccia con me...

Che poi non si stia tutti simpatici mi pare ovvio, ma l'educazione e il rispetto altrui per me va sopra ogni cosa...se io non sono d'accordo con una cosa oppure ho una critica da fare penso di potermi esprimere in maniera pulita...se poi c'è gente che reputa di poterlo fare sulla base del niente pazienza, ripeto, ne prendo atto.

Devo capire come si fa a mettere il discorso dell'ignore, perchè sinceramente sbroccare per un tizio del genere non ne ho voglia...


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma pure a me a volte stai indigesta ma da questo a ritenere lecito che ti offendano ce ne passa



guarda che io ho solo ricordato come ho apostrofato la Signora in questione...
è questo diverso tempo fa.
su sua esplicita richiesta, non ho più interagito con lei  evitando inutili commenti.
ricordavo solo questo, non affermavo questo.
rispondermi che non so il nulla su un determinato argomento, senza commentare, senza decifrare, per me equivale ad una offesa , bella e buona.
l'educazione non è solo quella manifesta o sputata in faccia.

ma la camomilla, non ti ha ancora fatto effetto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Meno male non sempre!
> 
> Guarda, sto tizio lo ha fatto dai primi giorni in cui mi sono iscritta, *quando ha possibilità di sottolineare che io son troia lo fa senza alcun problema*...ne prendo atto eh...ma io non ho mai offeso nessuno e non capisco per quale diamine di motivo lo si faccia con me...
> 
> ...


ma tu ti senti tale? no. e allora, che problema c'è? (cit.)


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Meno male non sempre!
> 
> Guarda, sto tizio lo ha fatto dai primi giorni in cui mi sono iscritta, quando ha possibilità di sottolineare che io son troia lo fa senza alcun problema...ne prendo atto eh...ma io non ho mai offeso nessuno e non capisco per quale diamine di motivo lo si faccia con me...
> 
> ...



basta non rispondermi.
ci vuole poco.

comunque, io non ho niente di personale, e non vedo dove io ti abbia insultata, 
dopo i tuoi primi scritti.
in fondo, basterebbe cercarli, credo che non abbia mai usto l'aggettivo
 in questione usato qui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> guarda che io ho solo ricordato come ho apostrofato la Signora in questione...
> è questo diverso tempo fa.
> su sua esplicita richiesta, non ho più interagito con lei  evitando inutili commenti.
> ricordavo solo questo, non affermavo questo.
> ...



eddai spider, ma ti offendi per queste cose?
madonna, tutti con questo punto d'onore, mi sento catapultata nel seicento dei promessi sposi


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu ti senti tale? no. e allora, che problema c'è? (cit.)


Ma sai...mi vieni a dire che son troia, ma decidi di interagire con me? Vogliamo dialogare? Vuoi ascoltarmi e avere un minimo di disponibilità all'ascolto? Alla fine resti dell'idea e mi va bene...
Ne ho conosciute di persone che hanno voluto approfondire con me certi argomenti e non erano persone che inneggiavano ad amanti e tradimenti, anzi...ma si sono poste in maniera totalmente diversa.
Per me apostrofare una donna qualsiasi come troia, quando non la conosci, non ci hai mai avuto a che fare, hai letto due interventi è da gran cafone e maleducato...
Sono atteggiamenti che proprio non mi piacciono.
Non che una persona debba cambiare opinione, assolutamente... ma se la può tenere, non tirarla fuori ogni volta che vede l'occasione ghiotta.
Non mi sento offesa, ma una persona così a me personalmente infastidisce molto.

E tirare fuori una roba del genere quando dico che un uomo non può per forza di cose capire cosa una donna possa fisicamente provare in un orgasmo è veramente da mani nei capelli. Perchè ora fa passare me per la maleducata perchè ho detto che non lo può capire.
Ma che scherziamo? Mah...e boh...resto solo perplessa...


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> guarda che io ho solo ricordato come ho apostrofato la Signora in questione...
> è questo diverso tempo fa.
> su sua esplicita richiesta, non ho più interagito con lei  evitando inutili commenti.
> ricordavo solo questo, non affermavo questo.
> ...


hai ragione, sono maleducata ma troppe volte si è toccato questo discorso , basta leggere indietro e ci sono pagine e pagine .


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *hai ragione, sono maleducata* ma troppe volte si è toccato questo discorso , basta leggere indietro e ci sono pagine e pagine .


Ma che è, la camomilla che fa effetto?


----------



## Tubarao (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sai...mi vieni a dire che son troia, ma decidi di interagire con me? Vogliamo dialogare? Vuoi ascoltarmi e avere un minimo di disponibilità all'ascolto? Alla fine resti dell'idea e mi va bene...
> Ne ho conosciute di persone che hanno voluto approfondire con me certi argomenti e non erano persone che inneggiavano ad amanti e tradimenti, anzi...ma si sono poste in maniera totalmente diversa.
> Per me apostrofare una donna qualsiasi come troia, quando non la conosci, non ci hai mai avuto a che fare, hai letto due interventi è da gran cafone e maleducato...
> Sono atteggiamenti che proprio non mi piacciono.
> ...


Harry ti presento Sally. Ah no scusa. Nicka ti presento Spider.


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io ho capito quel che vuoi dire
> credo che non esistano regole, né tipi di orgasmi, né standard di durata
> pensare che un tipo di orgasmo sia diverso dall'altro serve solo a creare aspettative e frustrazioni inutili
> 
> posso aggiungere che sottolineare il confronto fra diversi partner da parte delle signore in questione non mi sembra una buona idea per nessuno?



infatti, il confronto era deludente.
ti senti Dio, ma pensi anche che ti prendano per il culo.
e che anche loro ci si prendano.
io volevo solo dire che molto spesso, il sesso è complicato,
 perchè l'altro con cui lo facciamo ...è complicato.
donne che si ritenevano frigide, erano invece di tutta altra pasta.
spesso la donna vive tutto in maniera complicata, ma il problema non è lei,
 ma chi incontra.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti, il confronto era deludente.
> ti senti Dio, ma pensi anche che ti prendano per il culo.
> e che anche loro ci si prendano.
> *io volevo solo dire che molto spesso, il sesso è complicato,*
> ...


Mannò dai.


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Harry ti presento Sally. Ah no scusa. Nicka ti presento Spider.


Ma ne faccio a meno, grazie! :mrgreen:

Aspè, ma quell'orgasmo al bar...era clitorideo o vaginale?! :mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti, il confronto era deludente.
> ti senti Dio, ma pensi anche che ti prendano per il culo.
> e che anche loro ci si prendano.
> io volevo solo dire che molto spesso, il sesso è complicato,
> ...


questo piace tanto dirlo a chi presume di essere quello dell'incontro giusto ma non è proprio e sempre così e la soluzione più evidente sta nella testa della donna stessa .compresi tutti quei falsi pregiudizi sugli orgasmi maturi o immaturi


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti, il confronto era deludente.
> ti senti Dio, ma pensi anche che ti prendano per il culo.
> e che anche loro ci si prendano.
> io volevo solo dire che molto spesso, il sesso è complicato,
> ...


Dissento.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Dissento.


pure io ho un po' di dissenteria


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Harry ti presento Sally. Ah no scusa. Nicka ti presento Spider.




perchè.... no?

buonasera,
 Signora Nicka,
mi presento,
 sono Spider...
i miei più sentiti omaggi.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure io ho un po' di dissenteria


Quella no per fortuna. Forse la camomilla? Aggiungi limone non grappa


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure io ho un po' di dissenteria


troppa camomilla


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quella no per fortuna. Forse la camomilla? Aggiungi limone non grappa


ma ti pare che metta la grappa nella camomilla:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quella no per fortuna. Forse la camomilla? Aggiungi limone non grappa


non dare dell'acolizata alla minny.
o chiedo la tua diretta bannazione!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti pare che metta la grappa nella camomilla:rotfl:


Oramai non mi stupisco più di nulla


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti pare che metta la grappa nella camomilla:rotfl:



certo, vai direttamente con il rum.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo, vai direttamente con il rum.


soltanto la solita 
tisana passiflora, biancospino, camomilla , melissa.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> soltanto la solita
> tisana passiflora, biancospino, camomilla , *melissa.*


Madonna che vecchiezza.


P.S: per svegliarti un po'.

[video=youtube;6PgAx6Ql2Fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PgAx6Ql2Fg[/video]


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

allora ditemi,
 quando siete venute da Dio,
perchè è successo vero?

come eravate messe...
chi stava sopra di voi?

quello che durava 3 minuti
 o quello che durava 20?
lasciamo stare i soliti commenti sull'amore...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> allora ditemi,
> quando siete venute da Dio,
> perchè è successo vero?
> 
> ...


Boh, a me è capitato sia che durassero venti che tre, piuttosto che due volte in venti o una in quaranta. Ma mica si possono fare sti discorsi, dai. Dipende.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> allora ditemi,
> quando siete venute da Dio,
> perchè è successo vero?
> 
> ...


Vuoi che si raccontino tutte le volte? Troppo lungo


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> soltanto la solita
> tisana passiflora, biancospino, camomilla , melissa.



certe volte sembri uscire da un quadro di american gotic.
hai presente?
dio quanti mi piacciono.


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Vuoi che si raccontino tutte le volte? Troppo lungo



basta la migliore, ma mica devi raccontare.
devi solo ammettere, si o no.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> basta la migliore, ma mica devi raccontare.
> devi solo ammettere, si o no.


Ammettere cosa?


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, a me è capitato sia che durassero venti che tre, piuttosto che due volte in venti o una in quaranta. Ma mica si possono fare sti discorsi, dai. Dipende.



troppo forte. 
sei un genio.
 sempre in caciara,
 la butti.
ma fai cosi anche al lavoro????
secondo me cosi non ci sei nato,
 ci sei diventato.:up:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Vuoi che si raccontino tutte le volte? *Troppo lungo*


Hai capito l'MK! :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai capito l'MK! :mrgreen:


Che hai capito? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Che hai capito? :mrgreen:


Niente! :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ammettere cosa?


la scopata migliore.
punto.
tu vieni con tutti allo stesso modo?
possibile che solo a me siano capitate situazioni cosi?


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Niente! :mrgreen:


Faccio outing. Dai quarant'anni in poi nuova vita. Mai avuto difficoltà se non quando il corpo capiva prima della mente che stavo facendo una cazzata.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> troppo forte.
> sei un genio.
> sempre in caciara,
> la butti.
> ...


Sì.


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì.



ora capisco perchè ...pretendono l'abolizione dell'articolo 18!!!!
Joey, vieni a lavorare con me.:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Faccio outing. Dai quarant'anni in poi nuova vita. *Mai avuto difficoltà se non quando il corpo capiva prima della mente che stavo facendo una cazzata*.


Il mio corpo ha sempre capito prima della mente se facevo cazzate...non sono mai andata d'accordo col mio corpo...sto stronzo! Credo che a volte avrebbe potuto farsi i cazzi suoi...espressione quanto meno calzante...


----------



## MK (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la scopata migliore.
> punto.
> tu vieni con tutti allo stesso modo?
> possibile che solo a me siano capitate situazioni cosi?


Le scopate migliori sempre con lo stesso. Ma era amore. Anche quando non lo era più. Ma lo era stato.
Non c'è un modo, dipende dalla situazione dal tempo dal coinvolgimento dall'intimità da quanto mi piace fisicamente dall'odore dal desiderio che leggo nei suoi occhi.


----------



## @lex (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ora capisco perchè ...pretendono l'abolizione dell'articolo 18!!!!
> Joey, vieni a lavorare con me.:up::up::up::up::up::up:


lo fai solo per avere la soddisfazione di licenziarlo, ammettilo:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio corpo ha sempre capito prima della mente se facevo cazzate...non sono mai andata d'accordo col mio corpo...sto stronzo! Credo che a volte avrebbe potuto farsi i cazzi suoi...espressione quanto meno calzante...


Ti capisco perfettamente. Quando mi succede capisco che non ce n'è. Si chiude e basta.


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> lo fai solo per avere la soddisfazione di licenziarlo, ammettilo:mrgreen:



ma non ti eri autoescluso????


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ti capisco perfettamente. Quando mi succede capisco che non ce n'è. Si chiude e basta.


Ah bè...si chiude per forza, io non posso fare altrimenti...


----------



## @lex (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma non ti eri autoescluso????


non leggi con attenzione. ma se vuoi che vada basta andare a scriverlo


----------



## MK (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah bè...si chiude per forza, io non posso fare altrimenti...


Mai successo la prima volta, le volte successive, magari la voglia c'è ma il corpo proprio non reagisce. 
Quindi non c'entra la bravura dell'amante.


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mai successo la prima volta, le volte successive, magari la voglia c'è ma il corpo proprio non reagisce.
> Quindi non c'entra la bravura dell'amante.


No, in certi casi lui non c'entra davvero nulla...parte tutto dalla testa di lei...però magari prima che la testa si muove il corpo e dà segnali che fanno drizzare le antenne...
Brutta sensazione, la conosco fin troppo bene...


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> non leggi con attenzione. ma se vuoi che vada basta andare a scriverlo



ma non ci penso proprio.
non me ne può fregare un cazzo di nulla.
ho trovato il 3d una cagata.
mancava l'immagine della ghigliottina e avresti fatto scempio.
la mia su te,
 su stermy
ai tempi l'ho detta.
ho ricevuto solo mazzate.
credi che ci ricasco?
comunque Alex, visto che siamo dei tipi facinorosi, non ricominciamo...
ho solo detto la mia, non rispondermi, non ne vale la pena.
e lo dico sinceramente.


----------



## MK (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, in certi casi lui non c'entra davvero nulla...parte tutto dalla testa di lei...però magari prima che la testa si muove il corpo e dà segnali che fanno drizzare le antenne...
> *Brutta sensazione, la conosco fin troppo bene*...


Capisco. Brutta sensazione sì. Però è sano, un corpo intelligente.


----------



## @lex (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma non ci penso proprio.
> non me ne può fregare un cazzo di nulla.
> ho trovato il 3d una cagata.
> mancava l'immagine della ghigliottina e avresti fatto scempio.
> ...


vale la pena per una cosa. non so te, ma io non sono facinoroso


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Capisco. Brutta sensazione sì. Però è sano, un corpo intelligente.


In certe occasioni in effetti l'ho ringraziato...:mrgreen:
Come l'ho ringraziato quando ha collaborato nonostante volessi convincermi di altro...


----------



## MK (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In certe occasioni in effetti l'ho ringraziato...:mrgreen:
> Come l'ho ringraziato quando ha collaborato nonostante volessi convincermi di altro...


Ah guarda il mio è stato sempre collaborativo solo con una persona, infatti staccarsi è stato complesso e doloroso.
Forse è proprio solo questione di chimica. L'odore ad esempio, quello è uno dei segnali. E divento fredda insensibile, corpo anestetizzato. Brutto. Posso sentirmi attratta fisicamente o mentalmente ma poi so che è il mio corpo a decidere. E se dice no è no. Può essere il migliore amante del mondo. Niente da fare.


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ah guarda il mio è stato sempre collaborativo solo con una persona, infatti staccarsi è stato complesso e doloroso.
> Forse è proprio solo questione di chimica. L'odore ad esempio, quello è uno dei segnali. E divento fredda insensibile, corpo anestetizzato. Brutto. Posso sentirmi attratta fisicamente o mentalmente ma poi so che è il mio corpo a decidere. E se dice no è no. Può essere il migliore amante del mondo. Niente da fare.


Capisco molto di più di quanto puoi immaginare...


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2014)

il mio corpo, la sera lo ripiego e ripongo nell'armadio.
certo la mente urla...ma è il mio corpo a decidere.
Dio, che corpo che ho!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per orgasmo s'intende l'acme ,il punto più intenso della cosiddetta gioia ,
> come ci si arriva è un percorso che non cambia l'esito finale.
> freud era un cretino (per quanto riguarda questo tipo di discorsi)e soprattutto non ha mai provato un  orgasmo al femminile


Alé oh oh Alé oh oh


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma lo sai che sono cosi...
> oramai mi conosci?
> dici che mi bannano?????


Per questa cosa del tutto gratuitamente offensiva ti avrei dato un rosso ma non posso, probabilmente perché recentemente ti ho dato un verde.
Il sistema è imperfetto perché, per prevenire l'accanimento in positivo o in negativo, impedisce di dare una valutazione ai singoli post.
La sera non ti è amica.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sai...mi vieni a dire che son troia, ma decidi di interagire con me? Vogliamo dialogare? Vuoi ascoltarmi e avere un minimo di disponibilità all'ascolto? Alla fine resti dell'idea e mi va bene...
> Ne ho conosciute di persone che hanno voluto approfondire con me certi argomenti e non erano persone che inneggiavano ad amanti e tradimenti, anzi...ma si sono poste in maniera totalmente diversa.
> Per me apostrofare una donna qualsiasi come troia, quando non la conosci, non ci hai mai avuto a che fare, hai letto due interventi è da gran cafone e maleducato...
> Sono atteggiamenti che proprio non mi piacciono.
> ...


Pura evidenza.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alé oh oh Alé oh oh


quasi tutte le donne odiano Freud e amano Jung... comunque per quanto geniale, un irrecuperabile tabagista morfi-cocainomane non mi darebbe troppe garanzie come terapeuta


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

*Buongiorno*

[video=youtube;jdI3uSjKE34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdI3uSjKE34&feature=kp&app=deskt  op[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quasi tutte le donne odiano Freud e amano Jung... comunque per quanto geniale, un irrecuperabile tabagista morfi-cocainomane non mi darebbe troppe garanzie come terapeuta


Moltimodi, ma perché mi sei così borghesuccio? :mrgreen:
La terapia adatta può provenire da qualsiasi parte, anche da dove meno te lo aspetteresti :mrgreen: 

Comunque io non ho letto nessuno dei due


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Moltimodi, ma perché mi sei così borghesuccio? :mrgreen:
> La terapia adatta può provenire da qualsiasi parte, anche da dove meno te lo aspetteresti :mrgreen:
> 
> Comunque io non ho letto nessuno dei due


si certo, come il testimone di geova in carrozzina che l'altro giorno mi voleva piazzare la rivista che parla di miracoli  
l'eccessiva differenza tra idee ed azione la lascio alle erudite nobildonne


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

spider mi spiace...volevo raccontarti di orgasmi al fulmicotone e pose oscene ma mi è calata la palpebra e mi sono addormentata con la bavetta laterale , sara per un'altra volta!


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

La scopata migliore è sempre la prossima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mah


ti sono vicina nella tua perplessitudine


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La scopata migliore è sempre la prossima.


scopare è un po' morire


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> La scopata migliore è sempre la prossima.


Se non è con il tuo culo....:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scopare è un po' morire


scopare significa non dover mai dire mi dispiace


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



@lex ha detto:


> vale la pena per una cosa. non so te, ma io non sono facinoroso


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E io ho il cazzo piccolo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2014)

[SUB]​Scopare bene è pulire bene.[/SUB]


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2014)

Ma io voglio vedere Madeleine quando torna e si trova tutti questi post che pensa....:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Vabbè, dai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io voglio vedere Madeleine quando torna e si trova tutti questi post che pensa....:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Vabbè, dai.


non mi pare ci faccia caso, anche l'ultima volta ha ricominciato a postare senza fare un plissè.


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi pare ci faccia caso, anche l'ultima volta ha ricominciato a postare senza fare un plissè.



E' vero. L'ho notato anch'io.


----------



## eagle (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi pare ci faccia caso, anche l'ultima volta ha ricominciato a postare senza fare un plissè.


Meno male


----------



## @lex (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreenoi però mi passa


Vero


----------



## @lex (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti pare che metta la grappa nella camomilla:rotfl:


Di' la veritá,fai il contrario


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io voglio vedere Madeleine quando torna e si trova tutti questi post che pensa....:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Vabbè, dai.


Io sarei curiosa di vedere lui alla presa con fornelli e tre figli da curare ah ah ah  sperando non assuma una baby sitter giovane.

Speriamo rinsavisca


----------



## @lex (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E io ho il cazzo piccolo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vero. Ma se avessi solo quello di piccolo,nulla di male. É il resto che preoccupa


----------



## madeleine (19 Maggio 2014)

Sono tornata sabato a casa. Mio marito se l'è cavata con i pargoli e la  casa per 3 gg. QUesta vacanza mi ci voleva proprio, ho pregato ho  pianto e alla fine sono arrivata alla conclusione che voglio rimanere  con lui e riprovare a vivere quella vita che avevo scelto. Lui di contro  è un po' raffreddato nel senso che dopo tutte le scenate, le  umiliazioni (gli ho sputato, l'ho schiaffeggiato e fatto mettere in  ginocchio anche se anch'io poi mi sono inginocchiata con lui e l'ho  abbracciato) mi ha detto che non riesce ad amarmi  come prima.  Diciamo che adesso viviamo in modo "cauto" essendo più  rispettosi uno dell'altro, ma si percepisce un sentimento molto profondo da tutte due le parti. In me è sparito per fortuna tutto quel  rancore; ho preso coscienza del fatto che sbagliare è umano e che posso  farcela a ricominciare senza sospetti e sfiducia nei suoi confronti  altrimenti non avrebbe senso.:up:


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sono tornata sabato a casa. Mio marito se l'è cavata con i pargoli e la  casa per 3 gg. QUesta vacanza mi ci voleva proprio, ho pregato ho  pianto e alla fine sono arrivata alla conclusione che voglio rimanere  con lui e riprovare a vivere quella vita che avevo scelto. Lui di contro  è un po' raffreddato nel senso che dopo tutte le scenate, le  umiliazioni (gli ho sputato, l'ho schiaffeggiato e fatto mettere in  ginocchio anche se anch'io poi mi sono inginocchiata con lui e l'ho  abbracciato) mi ha detto che non riesce ad amarmi  come prima.  Diciamo che adesso viviamo in modo "cauto" essendo più  rispettosi uno dell'altro, ma si percepisce un sentimento molto profondo da tutte due le parti. In me è sparito per fortuna tutto quel  rancore; ho preso coscienza del fatto che sbagliare è umano e che posso  farcela a ricominciare senza sospetti e sfiducia nei suoi confronti  altrimenti non avrebbe senso.:up:


In bocca al lupo mad ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sono tornata sabato a casa. Mio marito se l'è cavata con i pargoli e la casa per 3 gg. QUesta vacanza mi ci voleva proprio, ho pregato ho pianto e alla fine sono arrivata alla conclusione che voglio rimanere con lui e riprovare a vivere quella vita che avevo scelto. Lui di contro è un po' raffreddato nel senso che dopo tutte le scenate, le umiliazioni (gli ho sputato, l'ho schiaffeggiato e fatto mettere in ginocchio anche se anch'io poi mi sono inginocchiata con lui e l'ho abbracciato) mi ha detto che* non riesce ad amarmi come prima*. Diciamo che adesso viviamo in modo "cauto" essendo più rispettosi uno dell'altro, ma si percepisce un sentimento molto profondo da tutte due le parti. In me è sparito per fortuna tutto quel rancore; ho preso coscienza del fatto che sbagliare è umano e che posso farcela a ricominciare senza sospetti e sfiducia nei suoi confronti altrimenti non avrebbe senso.:up:


digli che si può sparare sulle chiappette sante, da parte mia. A te un abbraccio.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sono tornata sabato a casa. Mio marito se l'è cavata con i pargoli e la  casa per 3 gg. QUesta vacanza mi ci voleva proprio, ho pregato ho  pianto e alla fine sono arrivata alla conclusione che voglio rimanere  con lui e riprovare a vivere quella vita che avevo scelto. Lui di contro  è un po' raffreddato nel senso che dopo tutte le scenate, le  umiliazioni (gli ho sputato, l'ho schiaffeggiato e fatto mettere in  ginocchio anche se anch'io poi mi sono inginocchiata con lui e l'ho  abbracciato) mi ha detto che non riesce ad amarmi  come prima.  Diciamo che adesso viviamo in modo "cauto" essendo più  rispettosi uno dell'altro, ma si percepisce un sentimento molto profondo da tutte due le parti. In me è sparito per fortuna tutto quel  rancore; ho preso coscienza del fatto che sbagliare è umano e che posso  farcela a ricominciare senza sospetti e sfiducia nei suoi confronti  altrimenti non avrebbe senso.:up:


Sono contenta che tu sia più serena, è un primo passo. Posso però esprimere la mia perplessità sul fatto che le tue reazioni violente al tradimento siano la causa del minor amore di tuo marito?
Io lo reputo molto poco probabile.
Le cause sono altre e trovo poco onesto imputarle a reazioni tue, conseguenti e legittime.
Comunque mi sembri serena e questo è l'importante.


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

Dovrebbe amarti più e meglio di prima, non può permettersi di girare le cose a suo favore, NON permetterglielo.

Felice per te se riuscirai a ritrovare serenità e felicità in famiglia.

Continua   a  farti aiutare, non dargli il tempo di annoiarsi, mai.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono contenta che tu sia più serena, è un primo passo. Posso però esprimere la mia perplessità sul fatto che le tue reazioni violente al tradimento siano la causa del minor amore di tuo marito?
> Io lo reputo molto poco probabile.
> *Le cause sono altre *e trovo poco onesto imputarle a reazioni tue, conseguenti e legittime.
> Comunque mi sembri serena e questo è l'importante.


Mi spieghi meglio quali sarebbero?
Vi aggiorno.
Allora la situazione è questa: io decisa a dimenticare sono tornata diciamo quella di prima cerco le coccole ma ricevo freddezza appena un bacetto a fior di labbra prima di addormentarci ieri e  anche oggi prima di uscire per andare al lavoro e stamattina gli avevo pure tagliato i capelli (glielo faccio sempre io) e mentra glieli tagliavo però la battuta gliel'ho fatta "magari tra qualche mese li taglierò ad un altro e magari ci faccio pure un figlio tanto sono giovane e li posso fare (42)" visto che lui a quanto pare mi sta studiando per vedere se è il caso di riamarmi o meno...che faccio aspetto girandomi i pollici che sia convinto? E' molto assurda questa cosa, stanotte mi sono svegliata e ho pianto.
Poi però domenica notte mi ha cercata e io lì per lì titubante ci sono stata (cogliona che sono). Doamni partiamo per quel viaggio che doveva fare con la troiona e di cui avevo letto nella chat (subito dopo averlo scoperto aveva insistito che partissimo assieme e aveva prenotato e pagato tutto). Ma con chi parto? Con il signor ghiacciolo?
Vi prego datemi le vostre opinioni. Al momento sento meno rancore è vero è sparita la rabbia ma resta questo senso di precarietà orribile.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovrebbe amarti più e meglio di prima, non può permettersi di girare le cose a suo favore, NON permetterglielo.
> 
> Felice per te se riuscirai a ritrovare serenità e felicità in famiglia.
> 
> Continua   a  farti aiutare, non dargli il tempo di annoiarsi, mai.


Sì ieri al ritorno dal nuoto ho lasciato tutto in macchina anche la spesa e ho mandato lui a prenderli. Quando invece mi sono sempre incollata tutto io.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> *Mi spieghi meglio quali sarebbero?*
> Vi aggiorno.
> Allora la situazione è questa: io decisa a dimenticare sono tornata diciamo quella di prima cerco le coccole ma ricevo freddezza appena un bacetto a fior di labbra prima di addormentarci ieri e  anche oggi prima di uscire per andare al lavoro e stamattina gli avevo pure tagliato i capelli (glielo faccio sempre io) e mentra glieli tagliavo però la battuta gliel'ho fatta "magari tra qualche mese li taglierò ad un altro e magari ci faccio pure un figlio tanto sono giovane e li posso fare (42)" visto che lui a quanto pare mi sta studiando per vedere se è il caso di riamarmi o meno...che faccio aspetto girandomi i pollici che sia convinto? E' molto assurda questa cosa, stanotte mi sono svegliata e ho pianto.
> Poi però domenica notte mi ha cercata e io lì per lì titubante ci sono stata (cogliona che sono). Doamni partiamo per quel viaggio che doveva fare con la troiona e di cui avevo letto nella chat (subito dopo averlo scoperto aveva insistito che partissimo assieme e aveva prenotato e pagato tutto). Ma con chi parto? Con il signor ghiacciolo?
> Vi prego datemi le vostre opinioni. Al momento sento meno rancore è vero è sparita la rabbia ma resta questo senso di precarietà orribile.



Se quella di tuo marito è una sbandata la prima ragione è proprio questa.
Col tuo comportamento invece giustifichi il suo, ovvero gli fornisci l'alibi per giustificare il distacco a se stesso.
Bisogna sotterrare l'ascia di guerra per riuscire a ritrovarsi.
Ma non pretendere che accada subito, e che velocemente si torni ad essere insieme come o forse meglio di prima (il meglio sta per conoscervi di più, quando ci si riesce a confrontare).
Credo sia normale che sia un ghiacciolo, come pure che tra voi tu avverta un senso di precarietà che giustamente definisci orribile. Hai tre figli.. quando li sgridi, qual è la loro reazione?
Un marito... o una moglie, qualche tratto infantile lo mantengono 
Quell'egoismo dei bambini, per dire. Mia figlia risponde "Voi non mi volete bene".
Ma forse è proprio perché ti vogliamo bene che ti sgridiamo quando è necessario.
Ma vallo a spiegare in quei momenti...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio quali sarebbero?
> Vi aggiorno.
> Allora la situazione è questa: io decisa a dimenticare sono tornata diciamo quella di prima cerco le coccole ma ricevo freddezza appena un bacetto a fior di labbra prima di addormentarci ieri e  anche oggi prima di uscire per andare al lavoro e stamattina gli avevo pure tagliato i capelli (glielo faccio sempre io) e mentra glieli tagliavo però la battuta gliel'ho fatta "magari tra qualche mese li taglierò ad un altro e magari ci faccio pure un figlio tanto sono giovane e li posso fare (42)" visto che lui a quanto pare mi sta studiando per vedere se è il caso di riamarmi o meno...che faccio aspetto girandomi i pollici che sia convinto? E' molto assurda questa cosa, stanotte mi sono svegliata e ho pianto.
> Poi però domenica notte mi ha cercata e io lì per lì titubante ci sono stata (cogliona che sono). Doamni partiamo per quel viaggio che doveva fare con la troiona e di cui avevo letto nella chat (subito dopo averlo scoperto aveva insistito che partissimo assieme e aveva prenotato e pagato tutto). Ma con chi parto? Con il signor ghiacciolo?
> Vi prego datemi le vostre opinioni. Al momento sento meno rancore è vero è sparita la rabbia ma resta questo senso di precarietà orribile.


Io mi astengo.
Non vorrei infierire.
Mi irrita tuo marito ma mi irriti anche tu.
Tu non sei autentica con lui, la metti sul sarcastico o sul violento ma poi non ti apri.
Lui reagisce facendoti cattiverie.
Ho infierito.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sono tornata sabato a casa. Mio marito se l'è cavata con i pargoli e la  casa per 3 gg. QUesta vacanza mi ci voleva proprio, ho pregato ho  pianto e alla fine sono arrivata alla conclusione che voglio rimanere  con lui e riprovare a vivere quella vita che avevo scelto. *Lui di contro  è un po' raffreddato nel senso che dopo tutte le scenate, le  umiliazioni (gli ho sputato, l'ho schiaffeggiato e fatto mettere in  ginocchio anche se anch'io poi mi sono inginocchiata con lui e l'ho  abbracciato) mi ha detto che non riesce ad amarmi  come prima.*  Diciamo che adesso viviamo in modo "cauto" essendo più  rispettosi uno dell'altro, ma si percepisce un sentimento molto profondo da tutte due le parti. In me è sparito per fortuna tutto quel  rancore; *ho preso coscienza del fatto che sbagliare è umano* e che posso  farcela a ricominciare senza sospetti e sfiducia nei suoi confronti  altrimenti non avrebbe senso.:up:


Se devo essere sincero... probabilmente già prima lui si era raffreddato ma non te ne eri accorta. 
Nelle coppie di lunga data, con dei figli, è quasi fisiologico un distacco negli anni. Del quale non ci si accorge, perché è progressivo. Fino a quando, a volte, la scoperta si manifesta sotto forma di una relazione extraconiugale.
La tua presa di coscienza è doverosa, ma già ti anticipo che sarei preda comunque di tanti dubbi e che l'incostanza nei tuoi sentimenti e nella tue reazioni sarà la realtà con cui dovrai convivere per i prossimi mesi.
Io ho visto, a livello personale, come conseguenza, un'aumento della mia insicurezza e di conseguenza della mia gelosia. L'autostima è crollata a un certo punto. E anche questo non è facile da sopportare.
E' un percorso che richiede i tempi necessari. Se a livello razionale è facile comprendere le dinamiche, molto più complesso assimilarle.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I
> Tu non sei autentica con lui, la metti sul sarcastico o sul violento ma poi non ti apri.
> Lui reagisce facendoti cattiverie.
> .


Ecco: Brunetta ha evidenziato un gap di comunicazione che avverto anch'io nelle tue parole.
Da questa constatazione dovete partire ora.
.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi astengo.
> Non vorrei infierire.
> Mi irrita tuo marito ma mi irriti anche tu.
> Tu non sei autentica con lui, la metti sul sarcastico o sul violento ma poi non ti apri.
> ...


Sono stata fin troppo autentica sempre.Gli ho detto tutto quello che pensavo con rabbia con dolcezza, piangendo. Cosa vuoi che faccia, pietisca il suo amore? me la tiro un po' anch'io.
Un grosso passo avanti l'ho fatto perchè se ripenso a quelle frasi della chat non sento più un morso allo stomaco e la voglia di picchiarlo ma ho accettato la cosa.
Lui è sempre stato molto categorico nelle sue affermazioni. Cioè quando decide una cosa è quella da sempre. ora ha deciso che al momento non mi ama e non sa se potrà riaccadere perchè è una questione di sentimenti.
E quindi che faccio? Aspetto che? Divento lo zerbino di mio marito? Cornuta e mazziata, è il proprio il caso di dirlo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sono stata fin troppo autentica sempre.Gli ho detto tutto quello che pensavo con rabbia con dolcezza, piangendo. Cosa vuoi che faccia, pietisca il suo amore? me la tiro un po' anch'io.
> Un grosso passo avanti l'ho fatto perchè se ripenso a quelle frasi della chat non sento più un morso allo stomaco e la voglia di picchiarlo ma ho accettato la cosa.
> Lui è sempre stato molto categorico nelle sue affermazioni. Cioè quando decide una cosa è quella da sempre. *ora ha deciso che al momento non mi ama e non sa se potrà riaccadere perchè è una questione di sentimenti.
> E quindi che faccio? Aspetto che? Divento lo zerbino di mio marito? Cornuta e mazziata, è il proprio il caso di dirlo*.


Questo glielo hai detto?


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se devo essere sincero... probabilmente già prima lui si era raffreddato ma non te ne eri accorta.
> *Nelle coppie di lunga data, con dei figli, è quasi fisiologico un distacco negli anni. Del quale non ci si accorge, perché è progressivo. *Fino a quando, a volte, la scoperta si manifesta sotto forma di una relazione extraconiugale.
> La tua presa di coscienza è doverosa, ma già ti anticipo che sarei preda comunque di tanti dubbi e che l'incostanza nei tuoi sentimenti e nella tue reazioni sarà la realtà con cui dovrai convivere per i prossimi mesi.
> Io ho visto, a livello personale, come conseguenza, un'aumento della mia insicurezza e di conseguenza della mia gelosia. L'autostima è crollata a un certo punto. E anche questo non è facile da sopportare.
> E' un percorso che richiede i tempi necessari. Se a livello razionale è facile comprendere le dinamiche, molto più complesso assimilarle.


No è questo che mi ha ferito maggiormente quando ho scoperto la chat cioè il fatto che è sempre stato dolce e affettuoso con me, mi ha sempre cercato sia con piccoli contatti quotidiani che sessualmente senza mancare mai!
Non c'era un rapporto freddo tra di noi.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo glielo hai detto?


detto chiaramente sabato pomeriggio. Dopodichè mi ha abbracciato con fare diciamo paterno?Superiore? della serie consolati coll'aglietto.


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio quali sarebbero?
> Vi aggiorno.
> Allora la situazione è questa: io decisa a dimenticare sono tornata diciamo quella di prima cerco le coccole ma ricevo freddezza appena un bacetto a fior di labbra prima di addormentarci ieri e  anche oggi prima di uscire per andare al lavoro e stamattina gli avevo pure tagliato i capelli (glielo faccio sempre io) e mentra glieli tagliavo però la battuta gliel'ho fatta "magari tra qualche mese li taglierò ad un altro e magari ci faccio pure un figlio tanto sono giovane e li posso fare (42)" visto che lui a quanto pare mi sta studiando per vedere se è il caso di riamarmi o meno...che faccio aspetto girandomi i pollici che sia convinto? E' molto assurda questa cosa, stanotte mi sono svegliata e ho pianto.
> Poi però domenica notte mi ha cercata e io lì per lì titubante ci sono stata (cogliona che sono). Doamni partiamo per quel viaggio che doveva fare con la troiona e di cui avevo letto nella chat (subito dopo averlo scoperto aveva insistito che partissimo assieme e aveva prenotato e pagato tutto). Ma con chi parto? Con il signor ghiacciolo?
> Vi prego datemi le vostre opinioni. Al momento sento meno rancore è vero è sparita la rabbia ma resta questo senso di precarietà orribile.


È difficile giudicarlo sei tu che lo conosci.  

L'impressione a caldo e' di uno insoddisfatto.  Di cosa devi chiarirlo con lui.

Non permettergli assolutamente di trovare alibi ed addossarti colpe.

non ne hai. ....tre figli piccoli una casa il lavoro è lui che ha fatto il Pirla!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sono stata fin troppo autentica sempre.Gli ho detto tutto quello che pensavo con rabbia con dolcezza, piangendo. Cosa vuoi che faccia, pietisca il suo amore? me la tiro un po' anch'io.
> Un grosso passo avanti l'ho fatto perchè se ripenso a quelle frasi della chat non sento più un morso allo stomaco e la voglia di picchiarlo ma ho accettato la cosa.
> Lui è sempre stato molto categorico nelle sue affermazioni. Cioè quando decide una cosa è quella da sempre. *ora ha deciso che al momento non mi ama* e non sa se potrà riaccadere perchè è una questione di sentimenti.
> E quindi che faccio? Aspetto che? Divento lo zerbino di mio marito? Cornuta e mazziata, è il proprio il caso di dirlo.


ma sta scherzando ? ha deciso che al momento non ti ama???? ma che significato ha questa frase?
partendo proprio dall'analisi del periodo?
che mo si ama a targhe alterne?
e si decide di farlo?
Ma mandalo a ... ehm.
Allora: dicendo quella frase ha dimostrato un'immaturità PERICOLOSISSIMA.
Perchè con quel giochino ti sta, oltretutto, manipolando.
Io non mi farei manipolare, lo lascerei cuocere nel suo brodo.
Al momento hai deciso di non amarmi?
Bon.
Quindi al momento mi ritengo libera e adesso sono cazzi tuoi. E scusa il francesismo. Ma avallare un'arroganza del genere non può portare a nulla di positivo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> No è questo che mi ha ferito maggiormente quando ho scoperto la chat cioè il fatto che è sempre stato dolce e affettuoso con me, mi ha sempre cercato sia con piccoli contatti quotidiani che sessualmente senza mancare mai!
> Non c'era un rapporto freddo tra di noi.


Con freddezza io intendo la mancanza di intimità dei pensieri e delle emozioni perché ci si illude di essere compresi e di comprendere.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È difficile giudicarlo sei tu che lo conosci.
> 
> L'impressione a caldo e' di uno insoddisfatto.  Di cosa devi chiarirlo con lui.
> 
> ...


Sì adesso forse vede il nostro rapporto come una gabbia, vuol sentirsi libero, uscire con gli amici, chattare se gli va di fare il coglione con altre. Ora sa che io so, sa che conosco il suo lato oscuro (l'ho chiamato dart fener quando l'ho scoperto e rifacevo il respiro asmatico...mi viene bene dato che sono anch'io asmatica,ahahahaha ) ma lui sicuramente il coglione in chat lo faceva da anni. Magari solo per sentirsi figo senza mai arrivare al dunque anche se stavolta ci stava arrivando o ci è arrivato ma ormai non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo, diciamo che sono pronta ad accettare tutto.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con freddezza io intendo la mancanza di intimità dei pensieri e delle emozioni perché ci si illude di essere compresi e di comprendere.


Eh! Non lo saprò mai il problema è che io sono un libro aperto ma che più aperto non si può.lui no


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con freddezza io intendo la mancanza di intimità dei pensieri e delle emozioni perché *ci si illude di essere compresi e di comprendere*.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Eh! Non lo saprò mai il problema è che io sono un libro aperto ma che più aperto non si può.lui no


Io sono solidale per principio con i traditi. Tu non sei ancora nella fase per comprendere che c'è un blocco comunicativo.
Questo non toglie a lui un grammo di responsabilità.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sta scherzando ? ha deciso che al momento non ti ama???? ma che significato ha questa frase?
> partendo proprio dall'analisi del periodo?
> che mo si ama a targhe alterne?
> e si decide di farlo?
> ...


Ma infatti gliel'ho detto non posso aspettare che a te rivada di amarmi. E' assurdo. non mi va nemmeno di cominciare a guardarmi intorno.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sì adesso forse vede il nostro rapporto come una gabbia, vuol sentirsi libero, uscire con gli amici, chattare se gli va di fare il *coglione* con altre. Ora sa che io so, sa che conosco il suo lato oscuro (l'ho chiamato dart fener quando l'ho scoperto e rifacevo il respiro asmatico...mi viene bene dato che sono anch'io asmatica,ahahahaha ) ma lui sicuramente il *coglione* in chat lo faceva da anni. Magari solo per sentirsi *figo* senza mai arrivare al dunque anche se stavolta ci stava arrivando o ci è arrivato ma ormai non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo, diciamo che sono pronta ad accettare tutto.


Ok, qui ti stai sfogando.... L'impressione mia è però che tu credi di essere aperta e di comunicare lasciando semplicemente defluire i tuoi pensieri, anche quelli pìù negativi, come quelli che ho sottolineato in neretto.
Questa però non è comunicare. E nemmeno essere sinceri.
Arrivare agli sputi e alle umiliazioni, come pure usare termini come coglione etc è sfogarsi.
La comunicazione è un'altra cosa.
Ovviamente sarebbe necessario essere in due per volerlo e farlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Ma infatti gliel'ho detto non posso aspettare che a te rivada di amarmi. E' assurdo. non mi va nemmeno di cominciare a guardarmi intorno.


Il fatto di essere libera non contempla che una si debba mettere in caccia. Ma nemmeno che gli debba tagliare i capelli. A me una frase del genere avrebbe fatto chiudere un paio di vene. Ti rendi conto che sta cercando di ricattarti emotivamente?


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono solidale per principio con i traditi. Tu non sei ancora nella fase per comprendere che c'è un blocco comunicativo.
> Questo non toglie a lui un grammo di responsabilità.


E' come se lui non si sentisse minimamente responsabile adesso.
All'inizio della scoperta sì ora no.E' come se fosse stato talmente umiliato da me da sentirsi lui vittima e io carnefice.
D'altra parte è un pochino più disponibile nell'aiuto a casa, ma poco eh!


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Ma infatti gliel'ho detto non posso aspettare che a te *rivada di amarmi*. E' assurdo. non mi va nemmeno di cominciare a guardarmi intorno.


L'amore viene usato come ricatto, in questo caso.
Prima di disperarsi bisognerebbe comprendere cosa per noi significa la parola amore.
E cosa tuo marito significa per te.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, qui ti stai sfogando.... L'impressione mia è però che tu credi di essere aperta e di comunicare lasciando semplicemente defluire i tuoi pensieri, anche quelli pìù negativi, come quelli che ho sottolineato in neretto.
> Questa però non è comunicare. E nemmeno essere sinceri.
> Arrivare agli sputi e alle umiliazioni, come pure usare termini come coglione etc è sfogarsi.
> La comunicazione è un'altra cosa.
> Ovviamente sarebbe necessario essere in due per volerlo e farlo.


Allora lo ammetto non so comunicare. Non ho mai imparato a farlo.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il fatto di essere libera non contempla che una si debba mettere in caccia. Ma nemmeno che gli debba tagliare i capelli. A me una frase del genere avrebbe fatto chiudere un paio di vene. Ti rendi conto che sta cercando di ricattarti emotivamente?


Sinceramente non si poteva vedere con quei capelli 
Lo so sono andata contro i miei interessi potevo lasciarlo brutto e capellone,ahahahaha.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *L'amore viene usato come ricatto, in questo caso.
> *Prima di disperarsi bisognerebbe comprendere cosa per noi significa la parola amore.
> E cosa tuo marito significa per te.


sì, come fanno i bambini. Non ti voglio più bene perchè sei stata cattiva. Agghiacciante.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> E' come se lui non si sentisse minimamente responsabile adesso.
> All'inizio della scoperta sì ora no.E' come se fosse stato talmente umiliato da me da sentirsi lui vittima e io carnefice.
> D'altra parte è un pochino più disponibile nell'aiuto a casa, ma poco eh!


E' così. 
Hai azzerato i suoi sensi di colpa. 
E' più disponibile in casa perché anche questo fa parte dell'essere vittima a tutto tondo.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il fatto di essere libera non contempla che una si debba mettere in caccia. Ma nemmeno che gli debba tagliare i capelli. A me una frase del genere avrebbe fatto chiudere un paio di vene. Ti rendi conto che sta cercando di ricattarti emotivamente?


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sinceramente non si poteva vedere con quei capelli
> Lo so sono andata contro i miei interessi potevo lasciarlo brutto e capellone,ahahahaha.


scusami, ma io non ci trovo molto da ridere. Lui ti ricatta e tu lo curi. Qual'è il messaggio che gli hai dato? Che ha ragione lui.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'amore viene usato come ricatto, in questo caso.
> Prima di disperarsi bisognerebbe comprendere cosa per noi significa la parola amore.
> E cosa tuo marito significa per te.


quindi non sappiamo amarci l'un l'altro.
Quello che ci sembrava amore cos'era?


----------



## sienne (20 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

mi chiedo, perché tuo marito si sente così nel giusto. 
Chi punisce, perché togliere l'affetto è una punizione,
lo fa, perché si sente di avere il diritto ... è prepotenza. 
Perché? ... 


sienne


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusami, ma io non ci trovo molto da ridere. Lui ti ricatta e tu lo curi. Qual'è il messaggio che gli hai dato? Che ha ragione lui.


no, che io sono disponibile a tornare ad essere quella di prima quindi a prendermi anche cura di lui.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi chiedo, perché tuo marito si sente così nel giusto.
> Chi punisce, perché togliere l'affetto è una punizione,
> ...


Perchè è un prepotente e vuole cmq dominare lui la situazione, questo lo capisco benissimo.
Non vuole che la coppia si trasformi e che lui debba espiare sottomettendosi. Ha il terrore di questo. Siccome io l'ho visto sempre come una persona forte e sicura di sè, vuole mantenere il suo ruolo, è chiaro e mi tiene sulle spine. Mo' io, l'offesa che dovrei fare?


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> quindi non sappiamo amarci l'un l'altro.
> Quello che ci sembrava amore cos'era?


E' una domanda a cui devi dare una risposta tu.
Anche mia moglie ha agito come tuo marito.
Mi ha confessato di non amarmi, che voleva i suoi spazi etc etc.
Ma senza rinunciare mai a me.
Ragiona: chi si comporta così?
I bambini... protestano, pretendono, ricattano, sono egoisti...
Tu li sgridi e loro piangono.
Più concedi e più vogliono...
A un bambino devi dare affetto, certo, ma prima di tutto devi far capire come comportarsi con te e stabilire i ruoli. Può capitare in una coppia di lunga data che l'uomo veda nella moglie un qualcosa di materno, e la donna nel marito qualcosa di paterno.
Ma al di là di questo, siamo coniugi, non genitori.
I capelli... che vada dal parrucchiere. E l'amante se la vuole avere.... dovrà rinunciare a qualcosa...
A te... o magari anche solo alle comodità di casa, ai capelli tagliati, a una moglie/mamma devota e ricattabile, o anche solo.... fedele. Esclusiva.  
Sii moglie. Ma prima di tutto donna. Accresci la tua stima e il tuo valore. Non sputargli in faccia, non ti devi abbassare a tanto.
Un gesto così per cosa?
In fin dei conti, a lui fa capire solo quanto tu sei legata a lui, e quanto lunga è la sua corda.
Ricordati che in caso di separazione, nella merda ci finisce più lui che te.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> no, che io sono disponibile a tornare ad essere quella di prima quindi a prendermi anche cura di lui.


quella di prima con un uomo che non è più quello di prima, accettando la situazione, avallando i suoi comportamenti.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> no, che io sono disponibile a tornare ad essere quella di prima quindi a prendermi anche cura di lui.


Ma lo sa benissimo che tu tornerai quella di prima, l'ha capito subito. Ti conosce bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Perchè è un prepotente e vuole cmq dominare lui la situazione, questo lo capisco benissimo.
> Non vuole che la coppia si trasformi e che lui debba espiare sottomettendosi. Ha il terrore di questo. Siccome io l'ho visto sempre come una persona forte e sicura di sè, vuole mantenere il suo ruolo, è chiaro e mi tiene sulle spine. Mo' io, l'offesa che dovrei fare?


Bene, ok. Ma non deve espiare sottomettendosi. Deve prendersi le sue responsabilità. Questo fanno gli uomini. Non sta dimostrando di essere un uomo, ma un bambino. Non si deve confondere la forza, che è quella di far fronte alle conseguenze delle proprie azioni, con la prepotenza.


----------



## sienne (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Perchè è un prepotente e vuole cmq dominare lui la situazione, questo lo capisco benissimo.
> Non vuole che la coppia si trasformi e che lui debba espiare sottomettendosi. Ha il terrore di questo. Siccome io l'ho visto sempre come una persona forte e sicura di sè, vuole mantenere il suo ruolo, è chiaro e mi tiene sulle spine. Mo' io, l'offesa che dovrei fare?



Ciao

è un gioco, un sentire di fondo ... che con l'essere coppia alla pari, poco centra. 
Forse, potresti o dovresti esprimerti chiaramente: che così facendo, dimostra il 
contrario ... un essere pauroso e debole, che solo con la prepotenza sa agire. 

Non lasciarti ricattare. Rifletti cosa è importante per te, e rimani su quella linea. 


sienne


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bene, ok. Ma non deve espiare sottomettendosi. Deve prendersi le sue responsabilità. Questo fanno gli uomini. Non sta dimostrando di essere un uomo, ma un bambino. Non si deve confondere la forza, che è quella di far fronte alle conseguenze delle proprie azioni, con la prepotenza.



:up:


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

Per me è* fondamentale* adesso tornare a sentirmi amata come lo ero prima. 
Anche se mentiva (oddio questo fa malissimo da scrivere) e intanto chattava o magari trombava altrove.
Questo gliel'ho detto. Se non sento che mi ami come prima che stiamo a fare insieme? Per me anche fare l'amore dev'essere pieno di  sentimento. Domenica notte ho ceduto, lui aveva parecchia voglia, io di meno perchè  mi spaventa questo sesso senza amore da parte sua, mi offende.l'ho fatto  ok, però dopo ho pianto. fatto così non me la sento più proprio per niente. Che farò in questo viaggio con lui 3gg?


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un gioco, un sentire di fondo ... che con l'essere coppia alla pari, poco centra.
> Forse, potresti o dovresti esprimerti chiaramente: che così facendo, dimostra il
> ...


Ma èuna prepotenza mascherata da ragionamento logico "per ora non provo quel sentimento che avevo prima, non ci posso fare niente" con atteggiamento altezzoso:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Per me è* fondamentale* adesso tornare a sentirmi amata come lo ero *prima*.
> *Anche se mentiva (oddio questo fa malissimo da scrivere) e intanto chattava o magari trombava altrove*.
> Questo gliel'ho detto. Se non sento che mi ami come prima che stiamo a fare insieme? Per me anche fare l'amore dev'essere pieno di sentimento. Domenica notte ho ceduto, lui aveva parecchia voglia, io di meno perchè mi spaventa questo sesso senza amore da parte sua, mi offende.l'ho fatto ok, però dopo ho pianto. fatto così non me la sento più proprio per niente. Che farò in questo viaggio con lui 3gg?


cioè l'importante per te è che lui torni ad essere pieno di attenzioni anche se continua a tradirti e mentirti?
facciamo finta che non sia successo nulla e io scordo tutto? Chiedo, eh? La vita è la tua, io andrei nei matti con una cosa così, ma non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Ma èuna prepotenza mascherata da *ragionamento logico *"per ora non provo quel sentimento che avevo prima, non ci posso fare niente" con atteggiamento altezzoso:unhappy:


chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome: .............. censored. Facciamo stupidaggine, va.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè l'importante per te è che lui torni ad essere pieno di attenzioni anche se continua a tradirti e mentirti?
> facciamo finta che non sia successo nulla e io scordo tutto? Chiedo, eh? La vita è la tua, io andrei nei matti con una cosa così, ma non siamo tutti uguali.


ovvio che no.
allora però devo solo chiudere la storia.non c'è alternativa. Devo dunque apprezzare il fatto che al momento non mi tradisce ma non mi ama nemmeno? Quindi non potrà mai amarmi e non tradirmi? cazzarola è terribile.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> ovvio che no.
> *allora però devo solo chiudere la storia*.non c'è alternativa. Devo dunque apprezzare il fatto che al momento non mi tradisce ma non mi ama nemmeno? Quindi non potrà mai amarmi e non tradirmi? cazzarola è terribile.


Madonna come corri... di alternative nella vita ce ne sono sempre più di due...
Primo: è essenziale che non ti tradisca adesso.
Secondo: che neppure lo faccia un domani.
Per imparare questa cosa ora deve scottarsi un poco... mica bruciarsi del tutto.
Per l'amore... con calma e pazienza ne riparleremo in un futuro. Per ora non mettere al fuoco troppe cose.
Terzo: fatti rispettare.  E' il miglior modo per non essere traditi.
Quindi: non cedere ai ricatti, non essere materna, non tagliargli i capelli.
Fallo crescere.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Per me è* fondamentale* _adesso_ tornare a sentirmi amata come lo ero prima.


Adesso e fondamentale ho la sensazione che non possano in questo momento collimare.
Io toglierei quell'adesso.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Madonna come corri... di alternative nella vita ce ne sono sempre più di due...
> Primo: è essenziale che non ti tradisca adesso.
> Secondo: che neppure lo faccia un domani.
> Per imparare questa cosa ora deve scottarsi un poco... mica bruciarsi del tutto.
> ...


Sembri oscuro....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Madonna come corri... di alternative nella vita ce ne sono sempre più di due...
> Primo: è essenziale che non ti tradisca adesso.
> Secondo: che neppure lo faccia un domani.
> Per imparare questa cosa ora deve scottarsi un poco... mica bruciarsi del tutto.
> ...


quoto con riserva: fallo crescere. Non sei sua madre. Che cresca, se vuole fare l'uomo.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

scusate stavo leggendo ataru lui è stato bravo ancora non le ha sbattuto tutto in faccia. io non ce l'ho fatta e il risultato è un marito offeso e che non mi ama più come prima. 
La mia situazione appare molto compromessa. Non ho molta voglia di fare questo viaggio con lui.non ha senso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> scusate stavo leggendo ataru lui è stato bravo ancora non le ha sbattuto tutto in faccia. *io non ce l'ho fatta e il risultato è un marito offeso e che non mi ama più come prima.*
> La mia situazione appare molto compromessa. Non ho molta voglia di fare questo viaggio con lui.non ha senso.


santi numi.
Ma capisci che è paraculaggine la sua?
Perchè i casi sono due: 
o tu hai avuto le allucinazioni e hai fatto una gran storia per nulla...
o lui ti sta facendo fare la parte del carnefice per poter fare la vittima e non pagare il dazio.
Perchè non esiste che un marito scriva ad un'altra che la ama alla follia e poi metta su il broncio se la moglie chiede spiegazioni, ci siamo fino a qui?
Io il viaggio non avrei voglia di farlo, se dovessi accendere la seconda.


----------



## madeleine (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santi numi.
> Ma capisci che è paraculaggine la sua?
> Perchè i casi sono due:
> o tu hai avuto le allucinazioni e hai fatto una gran storia per nulla...
> ...


infatti non ho voglia.
sì è paraculaggine all'ennesima potenza.


----------



## sienne (20 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

qua vi è qualcosa di tanto storto ... 

Lui, come ti considera? 

Inoltre, questo suo modo di ricattare emotivamente,
lo trovo terribile ... più che altro, perché è padre di tre bimbi ... 

Rifletti bene ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> qua vi è qualcosa di tanto storto ...
> 
> ...



Sienne, tutto bene?  

Si, è terribile perchè dovrebbe essere lui a ricostruire invece fa il prezioso. Devono chiarirsi.


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> infatti non ho voglia.
> sì è paraculaggine all'ennesima potenza.



Ormai  è prenotato, approfitta per non dargli tregua e chiarire.


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> scusate stavo leggendo ataru lui è stato bravo ancora non le ha sbattuto tutto in faccia. io non ce l'ho fatta e il risultato è un marito offeso e che non mi ama più come prima.
> La mia situazione appare molto compromessa. Non ho molta voglia di fare questo viaggio con lui.non ha senso.



Ognuno reagisce a modo suo. Io non resisterei un minuto a tacere su queste cose.

Il viaggio fallo ma approfitta per torturarlo, farlo parlare, chiarire. 

O la va o la spacca, non puoi stare in un limbo.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ormai  è prenotato, approfitta per non dargli tregua e chiarire.


Sono d'accordo anch'io.
E aggiungo, secondo le mie riflessioni.
E' un'occasione che dovete cogliere.
Se ci rinunci sarà molto più difficile dopo ripartire.


----------



## madeleine (21 Maggio 2014)

allora sto per partire ma ieri ho avuto uno scatto di rabbia, ero sola a casa e ho quasi spaccato una sedia...mio marito rientrava in quel momento e al solito discussione, io che gli grido mi hai rovinato la vita e per di più mi dici che non riesci ad amarmi come prima e lui che mi dice se sei diventata così come faccio a riamarti come prima? 
E' vero sono diventata rabbiosa.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> allora sto per partire ma ieri ho avuto uno scatto di rabbia, ero sola a casa e ho quasi spaccato una sedia...mio marito rientrava in quel momento e al solito discussione, io che gli grido mi hai rovinato la vita e per di più mi dici che non riesci ad amarmi come prima e lui che mi dice se sei diventata così come faccio a riamarti come prima?
> E' vero sono diventata rabbiosa.



Ciao

perché, come avresti dovuto reagire? ... 
Cioè, lui slega che cose e tu gli dai pure ragione?

La tua rabbia è dovuta al suo di comportamento! 
È dovuta ad una delusione, ad un male che provi!
Che faccia un passo verso di te, che capisca cosa ha combinato. 


Ma come è questo fatto?


sienne


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> allora sto per partire ma ieri ho avuto uno scatto di rabbia, ero sola a casa e ho quasi spaccato una sedia...mio marito rientrava in quel momento e al solito discussione, io che gli grido mi hai rovinato la vita e per di più mi dici che non riesci ad amarmi come prima e* lui che mi dice se sei diventata così come faccio a riamarti come prima? *
> E' vero sono diventata rabbiosa.


E tu gli hai risposto un qualcosa del genere:" beh se leggo che mio marito che scrive di amare alla follia un'altra...mi viene lo schifo dello stesso, tu che dici?"


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Lui prima o dopo si è ben distaccato da te se è riuscito a dirti quelle cose.
Pensa se tu riesci a concepire una vita senza di lui.
La chat è nulla rispetto a questa freddezza.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> allora sto per partire ma *ieri ho avuto uno scatto di rabbia*, ero sola a casa e ho quasi *spaccato una sedia*...mio marito rientrava in quel momento e *al solito* discussione, i*o che gli grido mi hai rovinato la vita e per di più mi dici che non riesci ad amarmi come prima e lui che mi dice se sei diventata così come faccio a riamarti come prima*?
> E' vero sono diventata rabbiosa.


Beh, come dialogo siete a livello zero.
Vi scaricate addosso rabbia e rancore.
Così non andate da nessuna parte, insieme.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui prima o dopo si è ben distaccato da te se è riuscito a dirti quelle cose.
> .


Credo che alcune volta quando tradisci devi distaccarti dal coniuge per farlo, senza assumerti un overdose di sensi di colpa che non riusciresti a gestire. 
Il marito mi appare come un immaturo, debole nella sua pretesa di apparire forte manifestando prepotenza, con qualche problema di autostima legato all'invecchiamento, e il loro rapporto si è consolidato nel tempo su basi più parentali che coniugali. Lei ha assunto un ruolo materno e protettivo, ma allo stesso tempo fortemente succube. Non vedo parità per entrambi nei ruoli né capacità di comunicare oltre un certo livello.
In questa situazione lui non è in grado di rendersi consapevole e responsabile di una relazione extraconiugale senza arrivare a scaricare le colpe sulla moglie, che comunque gli offre adeguate possibilità di farlo.
Imboccata questa strada (di opposizione) comincio a essere pessimista sui tempi brevi e sulle possibilità di uscirne in maniera costruttiva o positiva.
E tra l'altro, non sono ancora convinto che lui abbia una relazione davvero importante da determinare necessariamente la fine di questa famiglia. 
In sintesi, mi verrebbe da dire a tutti e due, con una necessaria dose di slang, comprensibile in una dimensione più orientata alla rabbia che al confronto:
"Cazzo, ma ripigliatevi!".


(ma porcaccia la miserai, siete genitori, dovete amare e crescere dei figli essendone responsabili e vi mettete a fare i ragazzini, inventandovi ripicche - lui - spaccando sedie - lei - ma… un minimo…. lo so che è doloroso… ma dovete almeno avere un fine, un obiettivo da perseguire… qui vedo solo sfoghi infantili! Ma chiedete ai vostri figli tutti e due cosa vogliono da voi! E ascoltateli, benedetti ragazzi! Uffa...)


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che alcune volta quando tradisci devi distaccarti dal coniuge per farlo, senza assumerti un overdose di sensi di colpa che non riusciresti a gestire.
> Il marito mi appare come un immaturo, debole nella sua pretesa di apparire forte manifestando prepotenza, con qualche problema di autostima legato all'invecchiamento, e il loro rapporto si è consolidato nel tempo su basi più parentali che coniugali. Lei ha assunto un ruolo materno e protettivo, ma allo stesso tempo fortemente succube. Non vedo parità per entrambi nei ruoli né capacità di comunicare oltre un certo livello.
> In questa situazione lui non è in grado di rendersi consapevole e responsabile di una relazione extraconiugale senza arrivare a scaricare le colpe sulla moglie, che comunque gli offre adeguate possibilità di farlo.
> Imboccata questa strada (di opposizione) comincio a essere pessimista sui tempi brevi e sulle possibilità di uscirne in maniera costruttiva o positiva.
> ...


A me pare troppo freddo per uno che ha solo giocato in chat.
Hanno bisogno di una mediazione; per uscirne in qualunque modo.


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me pare troppo freddo per uno che ha solo giocato in chat.
> Hanno bisogno di una mediazione; per uscirne in qualunque modo.


Effettivamente da l'impressione di avere la testa altrove!

Spero riesca almeno ad essere sincero. ADESSO!


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché, come avresti dovuto reagire? ...
> Cioè, lui slega che cose e tu gli dai pure ragione?
> ...


A me sembra una scusa per farsi gli affari suoi. 

Uno pentito si comporta diversamente.

chiede scusa. Spiega. Parla. Abbraccia.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me pare troppo freddo per uno che ha solo giocato in chat.


Mi è difficile giudicare solo dalle parole di Madeleine, che sono anche conseguenza della sua rabbia. 
Tutto è possibile sicuramente.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me sembra una scusa per farsi gli affari suoi.
> 
> Uno *pentito* si comporta diversamente.
> 
> chiede scusa. Spiega. Parla. Abbraccia.


Ma non è pentito... è dispiaciuto...
Sostanzialmente gli dispiace essere stato scoperto e dover rinunciare al "giochino" e allo stesso tempo subire le reprimenda della moglie...
Probabilmente se non fosse venuto a galla nulla, lui avrebbe giocato con la tipa fino a che lei non si fosse stufata, lui si sarebbe ringalluzzito per l'evento inaspettato alle soglie della senescenza... e incassato l'inevitabile  fine della storiella (che poi magari neppure è andata tanto avanti) per poi ritornare a essere l'uomo di prima con la moglie materna al suo fianco.
Squallido? Triste?
Può essere, ma molto più diffuso in tutti e due i sessi di quanto si creda.
Senza dare un giudizio etico che sarebbe soggettivo, a livello statistico credo accada - nella totale ignoranza del coniuge tradito - più di quello che si crede possibile...
D'altronde... quanti tra quelli sul forum che tradiscono informano il partner che lo fanno?
E quante persone - donne, uomini - che conoscete tradiscono partner inconsapevoli?
Chi tradisce minimizza sempre e le conseguenze sulla famiglia ci sono solo se la storia viene a galla come in questo caso.
Ma il pentimento... ma perché uno che tradisce dovrebbe necessariamente pentirsi?
Io al pentimento sincero non credo.
Ognuno di noi sa benissimo quello che fa quando tradisce.
Se lo fa, ne è responsabile, e buttare tutto sul perdono e sul pentimento è sviare la questione...
Preferisco una persona che mi dica "L'ho fatto perché mi è piaciuto. Non volevo farti male, non sarebbe successo se tu non l'avessi scoperto. Mi dispiace di averti fatto male, ma io ne avevo voglia".
Fa più male, perché ci sottopone l'egoismo che speriamo sempre di non trovare nell'altro (ma che alberga comunque anche in noi), ma almeno non è ipocrita.


----------



## Diletta (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è pentito... è dispiaciuto...
> Sostanzialmente gli dispiace essere stato scoperto e dover rinunciare al "giochino" e allo stesso tempo subire le reprimenda della moglie...
> Probabilmente se non fosse venuto a galla nulla, lui avrebbe giocato con la tipa fino a che lei non si fosse stufata, lui si sarebbe ringalluzzito per l'evento inaspettato alle soglie della senescenza... e incassato l'inevitabile  fine della storiella (che poi magari neppure è andata tanto avanti) per poi ritornare a essere l'uomo di prima con la moglie materna al suo fianco.
> Squallido? Triste?
> ...


Sì, tutto perfetto! :up::up::up:
Voglio ribadire anch'io che non c'è pentimento (di solito), ma dispiacere per tutto quello che hai così bene descritto tu!
Ciao Danny


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, tutto perfetto! :up::up::up:
> Voglio ribadire anch'io che non c'è pentimento (di solito), ma dispiacere per tutto quello che hai così bene descritto tu!
> Ciao Danny


Cia Diletta, come va? Cosa mangi oggi di buono?


----------



## Diletta (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cia Diletta, come va? Cosa mangi oggi di buono?



...sto quasi digerendo e comunque c'è sempre qualcosa di buono in tavola essendo una discreta cuoca!
E tu, come va?


----------



## zanna (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è pentito... è dispiaciuto...
> Sostanzialmente gli dispiace essere stato scoperto e dover rinunciare al "giochino" e allo stesso tempo subire le reprimenda della moglie...
> Probabilmente se non fosse venuto a galla nulla, lui avrebbe giocato con la tipa fino a che lei non si fosse stufata, lui si sarebbe ringalluzzito per l'evento inaspettato alle soglie della senescenza... e incassato l'inevitabile  fine della storiella (che poi magari neppure è andata tanto avanti) per poi ritornare a essere l'uomo di prima con la moglie materna al suo fianco.
> Squallido? Triste?
> ...


Danny con questo post mi stai decisamente sulle palle ... SALLO!!!!!
:up:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è pentito... è dispiaciuto...
> Sostanzialmente gli dispiace essere stato scoperto e dover rinunciare al "giochino" e allo stesso tempo subire le reprimenda della moglie...
> Probabilmente se non fosse venuto a galla nulla, lui avrebbe giocato con la tipa fino a che lei non si fosse stufata, lui si sarebbe ringalluzzito per l'evento inaspettato alle soglie della senescenza... e incassato l'inevitabile  fine della storiella (che poi magari neppure è andata tanto avanti) per poi ritornare a essere l'uomo di prima con la moglie materna al suo fianco.
> Squallido? Triste?
> ...


Buondi'il rosso e'verissimo,dovresti provare che carica ti diano queste cose.Ti senti immortale,credi di potere fare qualsiasi cosa.Esempio..qualche anno fa'''puntavo''donne mie coetanee,ora nn piu'..ho capito che se ci sai fare,30 anni  in meno sono inezia.Basta avere un'enorme autostima...e ogni''centro''aumenta no???


----------



## Diletta (23 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buondi'il rosso e'verissimo,*dovresti provare che carica ti diano queste cose.*Ti senti immortale,credi di potere fare qualsiasi cosa.Esempio..qualche anno fa'''puntavo''donne mie coetanee,ora nn piu'..ho capito che se ci sai fare,30 anni  in meno sono inezia.Basta avere un'enorme autostima...e ogni''centro''aumenta no???



Ora, senza esagerare con il discorso immortalità che mi sembra oggettivamente eccessivo, un mio amico mi dice le stesse cose.
E sai perché Lothar?
Perché cerca di convincermi a farmi un'avventura, ma con lui!
Peccato che non abbia bisogno di quella carica che voi andate sostenendo...
Ce ne ho già da vendere di mio!


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buondi'il rosso e'verissimo,dovresti provare che carica ti diano queste cose.Ti senti immortale,credi di potere fare qualsiasi cosa.Esempio..qualche anno fa'''puntavo''donne mie coetanee,ora nn piu'..ho capito che se ci sai fare,30 anni  in meno sono inezia.Basta avere un'enorme autostima...e ogni''centro''aumenta no???


Mio padre quando ero ragazzo diceva che a averne più di una diventi più affascinante... le donne rimangono attratte dalla tua capacità seduttiva, che aumenta con la leggerezza con cui gestisci i rapporti... E mio padre di donne, belle tra l'altro, ne ha avute tante. Ora sta con una della mia età... e ha 70 anni...
Comunque lo stesso concetto l'ho sentito espresso da donne...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buondi'il rosso e'verissimo,dovresti provare che carica ti diano queste cose.Ti senti immortale,credi di potere fare qualsiasi cosa.Esempio..qualche anno fa'''puntavo''donne mie coetanee,ora nn piu'..ho capito che se ci sai fare,30 anni  in meno sono inezia.Basta avere un'enorme autostima...e ogni''centro''aumenta no???


Ammetti di essere senescente? :carneval:


----------



## madeleine (26 Maggio 2014)

Sono tornata anzi siamo tornati. Non abbiamo discusso, ho evitato battutine e provocazioni, abbiamo condiviso questo viaggio serenamente.
E' certo che gli piaccio molto fisicamente lo dice di continuo ma è "terrorizzato" dalle mie reazioni inaspettate. Sta contattando agenzie perchè vuole comunque cercare di avere una via di fuga se io dovessi dare di matto nuovamente e già oggi pom ha in programma la visita di una casa e vuole che vada anch'io a vederla.Poi di contro dice che non ha i soldi per comprarla ma che pagare un affitto sono soldi buttati. Insomma dice e disdice. Con me è un affettuoso trattenuto.Uno che non mi ama più come una volta. Brancola un po' nel buio.  Mi fa tenerezza e mi preoccupa un po' come una persona allo sbando.

Io però sono maturata. Sono consapevole che ho voltato pagina.Non spierò più, non indaghero, non scaverò. Quello che è stato è stato.Io ce la metto tutta...l'ho promesso a me stessa, perchè fare tragedie è solo un segno di debolezza è un pietire amore che non voglio più fare e soprattutto non serve a niente.Le cose andranno come devono andare.


----------



## madeleine (26 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è pentito... è dispiaciuto...
> Sostanzialmente gli dispiace essere stato scoperto e dover rinunciare al "giochino" e allo stesso tempo subire le reprimenda della moglie...
> *Probabilmente se non fosse venuto a galla nulla, lui avrebbe giocato con la tipa fino a che lei non si fosse stufata, lui si sarebbe ringalluzzito per l'evento inaspettato alle soglie della senescenza... e incassato l'inevitabile  fine della storiella (che poi magari neppure è andata tanto avanti) per poi ritornare a essere l'uomo di prima con la moglie materna al suo fianco.*
> Squallido? Triste?
> ...



E' un quadro esatto.Solo che adesso che so non si potrà divertire più a sedurre qua e là e la cosa lo deprime molto secondo me. Ed è questo che mi vuol far pagare.


----------



## madeleine (26 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me sembra una scusa per farsi gli affari suoi.
> 
> Uno pentito si comporta diversamente.
> 
> chiede scusa. Spiega. Parla. Abbraccia.


lo ha fatto all'inizio quando lo avevo scoperto...poi però visto che non mi passava e ogni giorno rinfacciavo, piangevo, strillavo, se nè passato dalla parte della vittima e ora ci gongola dentro, consapevole della botte di ferro del mio amore. Ora gioca al gatto col topo con me. Difficile da gestire credetemi.


----------



## zanna (26 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sono tornata anzi siamo tornati. Non abbiamo discusso, ho evitato battutine e provocazioni, abbiamo condiviso questo viaggio serenamente.
> E' certo che gli piaccio molto fisicamente lo dice di continuo ma è "terrorizzato" dalle mie reazioni inaspettate. Sta contattando agenzie perchè vuole comunque cercare di avere una via di fuga se io dovessi dare di matto nuovamente e già oggi pom ha in programma la visita di una casa e vuole che vada anch'io a vederla.Poi di contro dice che non ha i soldi per comprarla ma che pagare un affitto sono soldi buttati. Insomma dice e disdice. Con me è un affettuoso trattenuto.Uno che non mi ama più come una volta. Brancola un po' nel buio.  Mi fa tenerezza e mi preoccupa un po' come una persona allo sbando.
> 
> *Io però sono maturata. Sono consapevole che ho voltato pagina.Non spierò più, non indaghero, non scaverò. Quello che è stato è stato.Io ce la metto tutta...l'ho promesso a me stessa, perchè fare tragedie è solo un segno di debolezza è un pietire amore che non voglio più fare e soprattutto non serve a niente.Le cose andranno come devono andare.*


.azzo ... me pare un de profundis


----------



## zanna (26 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> E' un quadro esatto.Solo che adesso che so non si potrà divertire più a sedurre qua e là e la cosa lo deprime molto secondo me. *Ed è questo che mi vuol far pagare.*


Pure questo?


----------



## zanna (26 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> lo ha fatto all'inizio quando lo avevo scoperto...poi però visto che non mi passava e ogni giorno rinfacciavo, piangevo, strillavo, se nè passato dalla parte della vittima e ora ci gongola dentro, *consapevole della botte di ferro del mio amore.* Ora gioca al gatto col topo con me. Difficile da gestire credetemi.


ari..zzo ... ma te la senti questa botte di ferro? Fossi in lui inizierei a dubitarne ... IMHO


----------



## madeleine (26 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Pure questo?


che vuoi dire?

Lui non mi ha detto ricominciamo come niente fosse, rimbocchiamoci le maniche e ripartiamo. 
 Un par di palle...sono sola a raccogliere i cocci di questo matrimonio con accanto un marito che mi studia. che posso fare di più?


----------



## madeleine (26 Maggio 2014)

Originariamente Scritto da *madeleine*  
 				lo ha fatto all'inizio quando lo avevo  scoperto...poi però visto che non mi passava e ogni giorno rinfacciavo,  piangevo, strillavo, se nè passato dalla parte della vittima e ora ci  gongola dentro, *consapevole della botte di ferro del mio amore.* Ora gioca al gatto col topo con me. Difficile da gestire credetemi.



 			 		 	 ari..zzo ... ma te la senti questa botte di ferro? Fossi in lui inizierei a dubitarne ... IMHO


----------



## madeleine (26 Maggio 2014)

evidentemente io non so comunicare niente. A lui non so comunicare i miei stati d'animo, a voi sembro una virago che sentenzia.
Come ne esco?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> evidentemente io non so comunicare niente. A lui non so comunicare i miei stati d'animo, a voi sembro una virago che sentenzia.
> Come ne esco?


Io ti dico solo una cosa. Questa situazione è pesante, perchè la vostra coppia non è equilibrata. Valuta quali possano essere le conseguenze di questo nel tempo. Prova ad immaginarti i prossimi 10 anni così.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> evidentemente io non so comunicare niente. A lui non so comunicare i miei stati d'animo, a voi sembro una virago che sentenzia.
> Come ne esco?



Non ho letto tutto anzi molto poco, ammetto.. ma non mi sembri per nulla una virago... da quel pochissimo che ho letto mi sembra che lui regga il coltello dalla parte del manico con tu che abbozzi...


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> E' un quadro esatto.Solo che adesso che so non si potrà divertire più a sedurre qua e là e la cosa lo deprime molto secondo me. Ed è questo che mi vuol far pagare.



Naturale, adesso è frustrato dalla cosa.
Gli passerà.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti dico solo una cosa. Questa situazione è pesante, perchè la vostra coppia non è equilibrata. Valuta quali possano essere le conseguenze di questo nel tempo. Prova ad immaginarti i prossimi 10 anni così.



Dalle il tempo di metabolizzare. 
Sta cambiando, cambierà.
Ci scommetterei che tra un po' lui non sarà più l'unico orizzonte della sua vita.
Il che comporterà un riassetto della coppia secondo un nuovo equilibrio di forze (lui più debole lei più forte).
E' ancora troppo presto, c'è ancora l'ansia in lei del tradimento scoperto.
Poi, quando tutto tornerà nella tranquillità...


----------



## zanna (26 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> evidentemente io non so comunicare niente. A lui non so comunicare i miei stati d'animo, *a voi sembro una virago che sentenzia.*
> Come ne esco?


No è che a me sembri, e ci mancherebbe altro, in pieno yo-yo emozionale alterni picchi di coraggio misto a decisionismo a picchi di scoramento misto ad insicurezza ... purtroppo è "normale" ... l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di prenderti il tuo tempo per cercare di vedere le cose con più lucidà ... e so per mia esperienza quanto ciò possa essere complicato


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sono tornata anzi siamo tornati. Non abbiamo discusso, ho evitato battutine e provocazioni, abbiamo condiviso questo viaggio serenamente.
> E' certo che gli piaccio molto fisicamente lo dice di continuo ma è "terrorizzato" dalle mie reazioni inaspettate. Sta contattando agenzie perchè vuole comunque cercare di avere una via di fuga se io dovessi dare di matto nuovamente e già oggi pom ha in programma la visita di una casa e vuole che vada anch'io a vederla.Poi di contro dice che non ha i soldi per comprarla ma che pagare un affitto sono soldi buttati. Insomma dice e disdice. Con me è un affettuoso trattenuto.Uno che non mi ama più come una volta. Brancola un po' nel buio.  Mi fa tenerezza e mi preoccupa un po' come una persona allo sbando.
> 
> Io però sono maturata. *Sono consapevole che ho voltato pagina.*Non spierò più, non indaghero, non scaverò. Quello che è stato è stato.Io ce la metto tutta...l'ho promesso a me stessa, perchè fare tragedie è solo un segno di debolezza è un pietire amore che non voglio più fare e soprattutto non serve a niente.*Le cose andranno come devono andare.*



Spero per te che questa tua consapevolezza perduri nel tempo.
E' bellissima la sensazione di aver voltato pagina...ci si sente superiori a certe pochezze. Per questo, hai ragione a dire che fare tragedie è un segno di debolezza, ma ci se ne rende conto quando ci si butta tutto alle spalle.
Benissimo se sei già a questo punto!

Sì: le cose andranno come devono andare.
A me piace molto questa frase, a me ha dato forza nonostante possa sembrare tutto il contrario...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> evidentemente io non so comunicare niente. A lui non so comunicare i miei stati d'animo, a voi sembro una virago che sentenzia.
> Come ne esco?


A me sembri una donna insicura che vive la relazione matrimoniale come una guerra in cui bisogna imbroccare la strategia giusta per prevalere.
Per me, se vissuto così, un matrimonio è un disastro.
Probabilmente è solo un problema comunicativo.
Come comunicare (non con noi eh ma tra voi) si può imparare.


----------



## disincantata (26 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Sì adesso forse vede il nostro rapporto come una gabbia, vuol sentirsi libero, uscire con gli amici, chattare se gli va di fare il coglione con altre. Ora sa che io so, sa che conosco il suo lato oscuro (l'ho chiamato dart fener quando l'ho scoperto e rifacevo il respiro asmatico...mi viene bene dato che sono anch'io asmatica,ahahahaha ) ma lui sicuramente il coglione in chat lo faceva da anni. Magari solo per sentirsi figo senza mai arrivare al dunque anche se stavolta ci stava arrivando o ci è arrivato ma ormai non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo, diciamo che sono pronta ad accettare tutto.



Cosa intendi per accettare tutto?

Non reggeresti se intendi dire lasciarlo fare il pirla e tenertelo come marito.

Inoltre un uomo con tre figli piccoli che prima ancora di parlare con te, litigare, discutere, decidere, pensa già a cercarsi casa dimostra un egoismo unico ed immaturità. Si preoccupa di te, dei vostri figli?

O trovi il modo di parlare con lui di tutto, ma lo vedo sordo, oppure  gli metti le valigie fuori e aspetti che torni, ma insieme alle valigie anche responsabilità di dividere il lavoro di cura dei figli, troppo comodo lasciargli il tempo per chattare e fare lo scemo.

Lo fa da anni?   E' una discriminante. 

Poche volte sono rimasta allibita come nel vostro caso, tre bambini e lui vuole chattare..............il fatto che fosse premuroso e ti cercasse non significa molto se ora si comporta cosi. Mi dispiace. 

Capisco che la tua situazione sia difficilissima. I figli però sono anche suoi, ricordaglielo.
Non gli devi lasciare il tempo per chattare, scaricagli incombenze, datti malata. Vedi che gli passeranno i bollori.

Senza far preoccupare  i bambini.


----------



## disincantata (26 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> lo ha fatto all'inizio quando lo avevo scoperto...poi però visto che non mi passava e ogni giorno rinfacciavo, piangevo, strillavo, se nè passato dalla parte della vittima e ora ci gongola dentro, consapevole della botte di ferro del mio amore. Ora gioca al gatto col topo con me. Difficile da gestire credetemi.



A mio parere è solo consapevole che una donna con tre figli piccoli ha un ostacolo quasi  insormontabile a separarsi.

Non sei Veronica Lario (neppure io).

Da per scontato che o resterai con lui o ti prenderai tutto il peso dei figli, qui devi fargli capire che non se ne può andare in mansarda a chattare, che dovrà collaborare in tutti i modi nel caso vi lasciaste.

Se continuerete a stare insieme ragione di più per spremerlo sotto ogni aspetto. Se non altro, qualunque cosa ti combini in futuro, almeno non ti sentirai spremuta tu e parlo  per esperienza.

Spero tu abbia un amica/amico con cui confidarti ed ai quali chiedere consigli, soprattutto dei genitori che ti possano aiutare.


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> E' un quadro esatto.Solo che adesso che so non si potrà divertire più a sedurre qua e là e *la cosa lo deprime molto secondo me. Ed è questo che mi vuol far pagare.*



Scusa ma questa non l'avevo letta.

Non so se te ne rendi pienamente conto, ma stai scrivendo delle cose davvero sopra le righe...se le pensi davvero, mi chiedo come tu possa ancora sopportare la vista di tuo marito.
Che bella cosa aver scoperto quel suo edificante lato oscuro basato sul divertimento a sedurre qua e là...
Si deprime perché ora che sai, il suo giochino non lo diverte più come prima?
Ma un bel calcio nel culo no?
Altro che fartela pagare a te.
D'accordo con Disi, se lo tieni deve essere soltanto per convenienza e per sfruttarlo, per il resto, nessuna clemenza.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa ma questa non l'avevo letta.
> 
> Non so se te ne rendi pienamente conto, ma stai scrivendo delle cose davvero sopra le righe...se le pensi davvero, mi chiedo come tu possa ancora sopportare la vista di tuo marito.
> Che bella cosa aver scoperto quel suo edificante lato oscuro basato sul divertimento a sedurre qua e là...
> ...


Qual è la causa e quale l'effetto?
Lui si deprime perché non chatta o chattare era un'autoprescrizione per curare la depressione?
E la depressione è endogena o deriva da aspettative (magari sbagliate) deluse? 
La paura di dover affrontare i propri problemi scatena fughe assurde.


----------



## madeleine (27 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è la causa e quale l'effetto?
> Lui si deprime perché non chatta o chattare era un'autoprescrizione per curare la depressione?
> E la depressione è endogena o deriva da aspettative (magari sbagliate) deluse?
> La paura di dover affrontare i propri problemi scatena fughe assurde.


non ti posso rispondere per lui.Non saprò mai cosa gli frulla veramente in testa.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> non ti posso rispondere per lui.Non saprò mai cosa gli frulla veramente in testa.


 non chiedevo risposte.
Ponevo domande perché pensavo sentissi il bisogno di capire.
Dire "è stronzo" è un'altra possibilità, così come dire "bisogna portare pazienza" o "trovati una distrazione anche tu".


----------



## madeleine (27 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa ma questa non l'avevo letta.
> 
> Non so se te ne rendi pienamente conto, ma stai scrivendo delle cose davvero sopra le righe...se le pensi davvero, mi chiedo come tu possa ancora sopportare la vista di tuo marito.
> Che bella cosa aver scoperto quel suo edificante lato oscuro basato sul divertimento a sedurre qua e là...
> ...


Non potrei vivere comportandomi così. io non sono in grado. Eppoi lo amo ancora,se c'è qualcosa da salvare io sono pronta a farlo mettendoci tutta la dolcezza possibile se serve. Se non ci riuscirò allora potrò dire di avercela messa tutta però.


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> Non potrei vivere comportandomi così. io non sono in grado. Eppoi lo amo ancora,se c'è qualcosa da salvare io sono pronta a farlo mettendoci tutta la dolcezza possibile se serve. Se non ci riuscirò allora potrò dire di avercela messa tutta però.


...infatti ciò che ti ho consigliato è frutto del mio percorso, percorso che mi ha portato una discreta dose di egoismo e  non te l'avrei mai detto prima della mia "conversione".
Parole come "compromesso", "salvare il salvabile" o "male minore" non appartenevano al mio vocabolario, né al mio mondo, fatto di principi e di nessuna sfumatura.
Ora, pur continuando a crederci per sommi capi, ho imparato a vedere le cose con estremo realismo e questo mi ha permesso di valutare le situazioni nella loro interezza e avendo come priorità il mio benessere, a dispetto di tutto il resto.
Vedrai che anche tu ti sorprenderai di quanto diventerai incentrata su te stessa, e credimi, non è un male :smile:


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> non ti posso rispondere per lui.Non saprò mai cosa gli frulla veramente in testa.


Su questo siamo in tante.


----------



## Horny (27 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è pentito... è dispiaciuto...
> Sostanzialmente gli dispiace essere stato scoperto e dover rinunciare al "giochino" e allo stesso tempo subire le reprimenda della moglie...
> Probabilmente se non fosse venuto a galla nulla, lui avrebbe giocato con la tipa fino a che lei non si fosse stufata, lui si sarebbe ringalluzzito per l'evento inaspettato alle soglie della senescenza... e incassato l'inevitabile fine della storiella (che poi magari neppure è andata tanto avanti) per poi ritornare a essere l'uomo di prima con la moglie materna al suo fianco.
> Squallido? Triste?
> ...


infatti! ma è più facile essere ipocriti, per entrambe le parti.
però, danny,in questo cas, da quel che leggo,
 secondo me lei ha tutti i diritti di spaccare le sedie....
poi vabe'...siamo adulti, ma il comportamento del marito...
sinceramente, figli o meno....io per non spaccare sedie uno così
potrei solo lasciarlo immediatamente.


----------



## Eratò (27 Maggio 2014)

madeleine ha detto:


> evidentemente io non so comunicare niente. A lui non so comunicare i miei stati d'animo, a voi sembro una virago che sentenzia.
> Come ne esco?


a me non sembri una virago ma una che ha una tempesta nella testa e nel cuore....cerchi di soffocare le tue emozioni, la tua delusione e la tua rabbia per paura di allontanare tuo marito ancora di più.....ma uno che già cerca una casa, che si sta preparando una via di fuga è già lontano.non annularti se vuoi andare avanti senza odiarlo.


----------



## Horny (27 Maggio 2014)

*letto meglio*

lui scrive a un'altra che la ama
dice a te che non ti ama
cerca una casa e tu
 dormi nello stesso letto con lui?
non ti capisco. poi vuoi un consiglio, boh.
a me una situazione come la descrivi pare 
improponibile. 
ma tuo marito che sentimenti prova per te?
dici che non è neppure affettuoso.....
e la colpa sarebbe tua.....mahh.
Tu però ti lasci manipolare. Perché?
Se lo ami, allora lo ami com'è, lo lasci
chattare e fare il coglione in allegria, invece di pretendere
affetto e maturità, per poi accontentarti di questo giochino
vittima-carnefice/madre-figlio, o no?
Altrimenti, se non ce la fai a stare allegra con un tipo simile,
gli dai una mano a cercarsi casa.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> lui scrive a un'altra che la ama
> dice a te che non ti ama
> cerca una casa e tu
> dormi nello stesso letto con lui?
> ...


Non è facile accettare questa realtà.


----------



## Horny (27 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è facile accettare questa realtà.


si, lo capisco.
ma l'ipocrisia, la manipolazione,
che sono le uniche alternative, qua,
a me farebbero comunque stare peggio.
te lo dico razionalmente.

(mi sei mancata)


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2014)

Ma prima del fattaccio sto tipo era il marito dell'anno???Cioè lui dice che non la ama.. e lei per tutto sto tempo non sospettava del sentimento che veniva a mancare?

Tanti non sospettano il tradimento, e ci può stare, perchè spesso chi tradisce è più "amorevole" per compensare.. ma spesso tornano ad urlare l'amore per il partner... Ma qui lui ha mancanze gigantesche, e prima? Cioè prima del matrimonio lui era Marito, con la M maiuscola? Insospettabile?

Mette paura questa cosa se così fosse...:scared:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, lo capisco.
> ma l'ipocrisia, la manipolazione,
> che sono le uniche alternative, qua,
> a me farebbero comunque stare peggio.
> ...


Al momento Madeleine non è razionale.
:smile:


----------

